# MOSCOW | International Business Center



## coth

i think indeed CF should be stick. this thread is a district project thread, while CF is a thread about next tallest building in Eastern Europe (and all Europe as well). CF is mor important.


----------



## coth

some today's updates took by me


Naberezhnaya Tower






































Northern Tower











City Hall and City Duma




















some more shots


----------



## lindenthaler

Perfect, Plot 12 is my favourite along with Com. Federation.
What s about plans for city 2 and city 3 ???


----------



## coth

big city are on planing. some parts are u/c now, like IBC and Complexes on Begovaya.


----------



## coth

IBC. 9 feb 2006 by bolik.





























































































naberezhnaya tower










































northern tower


----------



## mic of Orion

impressive, kay:


----------



## KWEST

any news about TOR? is it 116 floors or 134 or was it downsized to 300 meters?


----------



## Pavlo

Hah, is it approved yet? I've just been hearing rumor that it's only been proposed


----------



## 3tmk

Coth, I noticed on the Northern Tower that it's being built by Strabag.
Has there been any problem with that company? Because apparently that company has completely messed up the Sofia Airport (delays and went over budget). I wonder if they're the same elsewhere.
Otherwise the area is shaping up really well


----------



## coth

KWEST said:


> any news about TOR? is it 116 floors or 134 or was it downsized to 300 meters?


no. it wasn't downsized.



3tmk said:


> Coth, I noticed on the Northern Tower that it's being built by Strabag.
> Has there been any problem with that company? Because apparently that company has completely messed up the Sofia Airport (delays and went over budget). I wonder if they're the same elsewhere.


Well, I don't know if they delaying or went over budget. It was supposed to be completed in end of 2006. So 11 months left. They building very slow. 1 level per month. But there is almost no news about them. Siverstl'trans does not comment this construction at all.


----------



## coth

18 feb 2006 updates by ulex


Naberezhnaya Tower C











Northern Tower











FederationTower


----------



## coth

i just ripped IBC video from Moscow's MIPIM 2005 dvd

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8557592055090419759


----------



## Bolik




----------



## Sergei

It all looks surreal! In a great way. :colgate:
I love the metro station, it's very modern, yet it looks rich.

One thing I don't like is the gold they keep using everywhere. I think it makes it look cheaper and tackier.

And what happened to the Russia tower? Is it replaced by that blue tall tower? I gotta say, I like the other one. This one seems a little bulky, but it does look very futuristic.

Anyway, amazing project, looking forward to seeing more! :colgate:


----------



## 3tmk

What the heck did they do!
They completely ruined the Center with this replacement. It's as if the top of the Tower of Russia blew up, and they left it in ruins.
A big No from me, they should change this as fast as possible. I like creativity but this is just going too far, especially when it's supposed to be the IBC's tallest and a new landmark, they need something a little more conservative than this, which will never be appreciated.


----------



## Hollandski_KGB

^
i think these are just some renderings by Bolik himself


----------



## coth

not of course. there is studio name actually visible on pictures. but of course point is not to make understanding of skyline. but to show mirax proposal i think.


----------



## Sergei

^ So can you answer some of my questions? Is Tower Russia scrapped?


----------



## 3tmk

Well the renders of the skyline is great, just as long as they don't ever build that new green tower


----------



## coth

Sergei said:


> ^ So can you answer some of my questions? Is Tower Russia scrapped?


No. Why?


----------



## ZZ-II

this complex is unbelievable!


----------



## giovani kun

ohh may it's getting crowded with buildings..we need to build in other parts oh the capital too ..Moscow is big we can find other palces too for buildings


----------



## Gaeus

^^ I am hoping they will but the Moscow skyline will look nice with those skyscrapers in one area. Anyway, They are starting to build new ones now outside Moscow like in St. Petersburg or Leningrad (whatever you call the city now). I am hoping they will start planning on building one in Siberian province like the city of Vladivostok so that they can open a new trading area to East Asia.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Gaeus said:


> I am hoping they will start planning on building one in Siberian province like the city of Vladivostok so that they can open a new trading area to East Asia.


Vladivistok is not in Siberia.


----------



## Flamming_Python

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Vladivistok is not in Siberia.


Russian Far East/Dalny Vostok. But don't expect people to make the distinction. At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter :cheers:


----------



## Flamming_Python

Gaeus said:


> ^^ I am hoping they will but the Moscow skyline will look nice with those skyscrapers in one area. Anyway, They are starting to build new ones now outside Moscow like in St. Petersburg or Leningrad (whatever you call the city now). I am hoping they will start planning on building one in Siberian province like the city of Vladivostok so that they can open a new trading area to East Asia.


True skyscrapers are in the pipe for St.Petersburg, as well as a number of other European Russian cities.

Vladivostok will probably only hit a true phase of development in 5 years time, when the APEC summit is scheduled there. Khabarovsk along with it. But things will be built up there before then as well.

Only skyscrapers so far in Siberia are the ones proposed for the Central/Western Siberian cities like Novosibirsk, Omsk, and even the new proposal for a skyscraper in Khanty-Mansijsk out of all places.


----------



## zajf

Could you tell me, where exactly will be Zaha Hadid building? 

http://miejsca.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/zaha/zaha2.jpg
http://miejsca.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/zaha/zaha3.jpg
http://miejsca.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/zaha/zaha4.jpg

If you have a map that will be great.


----------



## Brad

^^


----------



## ulex

Today


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Good Lord. That Zaha Hadid designer building is unreal.

Congrats Moscow!


----------



## defenseur

the final result will look like this











and what we have now:


----------



## ulex

^^ Can't see you pics


----------



## skytrax

I love this city!!! great projects


----------



## jst

today


----------



## Shezan

one of the best future CBDs, IMHO :cheers:


----------



## antifox2005

4/05/08


----------



## Hed_Kandi

This project is great, but it needs a couple more supertalls!


----------



## skyboi

Do you mean even with all the planned towers in that area or just those in the fotos above, if you are talking about those above then don't worry ,more to pop up either beside or behind them soon , and if needs to have more after that ,It's also a good idea for a City of almost ten million people


----------



## coth

16 IBC early proposal

330 meters 86 floors, 215 meters 44 floors, 78,7 meters 22 floors
design by SOM


----------



## Marutokung!

Great Area If all finish.


----------



## skyboi

Peloso said:


> For the first time I look at a photo of Moscow and I get the impression I see a western european city. I'm not sure I like this fact, but anyway.


If that's the impression you got from seeing this City looking like a Western European City then It is a good thing for Moscow because most of the Western European Cities are very Nice , Modern and clean they also have beautiful mixture of classic and modern architectures just like Moscow , I really like what I see in those pictures , no more holding back they are going full steam ahead with many stunning projects


----------



## fettekatz

SkyscraperFreak92 said:


> yeah, you´re right !!!!
> 
> PS: endlich ma ein deutscher in diesem thread


we are everywhere


----------



## FM 2258

Evrasia 99911 said:


> 10.05.08


I'm a little lost....is this the building we're looking at? Plus it seems as if they've decided to build this on top of an older building and kinda preserve it. I like the design by the way.


----------



## Brad

FM 2258 said:


> I'm a little lost....is this the building we're looking at? Plus it seems as if they've decided to build this on top of an older building and kinda preserve it. I like the design by the way.


the thread about this skyscraper. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320686
All questions about this building has been answered here.


----------



## Peloso

skyboi said:


> If that's the impression you got from seeing this City looking like a Western European City then It is a good thing for Moscow because most of the Western European Cities are very Nice , Modern and clean


I have some problems with that word "clean", it makes me think to the lack of character and authenticity most western European cities suffer from already.


----------



## Aokromes

antifox2005 said:


> Great photos:
> []http://img-2008-05.photosight.ru/04/2661959.jpg[/IMG]
> ^^http://www.photosight.ru/photo.php?photoid=2661959&ref=section&refid=999
> 
> []http://img-2008-05.photosight.ru/03/2660764.jpg[/IMG]
> ^^http://www.photosight.ru/photo.php?photoid=2660764&ref=section&refid=999
> 
> []http://img-2008-05.photosight.ru/10/2670414.jpg[/IMG]
> ^^http://www.photosight.ru/photo.php?photoid=2670414&ref=section&refid=999


Amazing photos : ) ~~~~


----------



## Aokromes

Peloso said:


> For the first time I look at a photo of Moscow and I get the impression I see a western european city. I'm not sure I like this fact, but anyway.


I think if you remove ads and ortodox churchs you can't say if a city is Russian or Western European.


----------



## Dstary

Aokromes said:


> I think if you remove ads and ortodox churchs you can't say if a city is Russian or Western European.


What about commieblocks and stalinist buildings? Moscow is full of them, while cities in Western Europe are not.


----------



## fettekatz

Dstary said:


> What about commieblocks and stalinist buildings? Moscow is full of them, *while cities in Western Europe are not*.


maybe not american cities, but western european cities are full of them ... look around in London, Paris or (West-) Berlin


----------



## skyboi

your question has been addressed by the people above , thanks to them ,however , to say to remove all the Orthodox churchs is not right and It won't happen because those are Russian Charcter and authenticity ,but what they should do as soon as possible is to remove all the cable , that is so distracting and obstruct the view of the city in general


Peloso said:


> I have some problems with that word "clean", it makes me think to the lack of character and authenticity most western European cities suffer from already.


----------



## Aokromes

Well i don't mean real remove  instead, if you take a photo of a place where you can't see any orthodox church or any add where you can read Russian you can't say if it's Moscow or Madrid.

¿Can you tell me what of this Photos is Moscow?


----------



## skyboi

^^ That's for Peloso to tell , where are you Pelosoooooo ? because I think he is the one who is a bit not sure if he like the to see Moscow changing like right now and and wanting to know what is the meaning of a " clean" City is like without loosing it's character and authenticity


----------



## Dstary

Aokromes said:


> Well i don't mean real remove  instead, if you take a photo of a place where you can't see any orthodox church or any add where you can read Russian you can't say if it's Moscow or Madrid.
> 
> ¿Can you tell me what of this Photos is Moscow?


Second one?


----------



## Brad

certainly
This building is the tallest


----------



## FM 2258

Brad said:


> the thread about this skyscraper. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320686
> All questions about this building has been answered here.


Thanks, yet I'm still confused. Which tower are we looking at for the International Business Center?


Edit: 

Plus for some weird reason I thought this was the design we were looking at. Maybe that's why I'm confused.


----------



## Sbz2ifc

FM 2258 said:


> Thanks, yet I'm still confused. Which tower are we looking at for the International Business Center?


This thread is for *all* the projects in IBC. Check out the first page. 

It should probably be moved to General Urban Developments.


----------



## FM 2258

Sbz2ifc said:


> This thread is for *all* the projects in IBC. Check out the first page.
> 
> It should probably be moved to General Urban Developments.


Oh I see now. Yeah, threads here usually focus on one building at a time. I was bashing my head wondering which one was called the International Business Center. :bash: :lol:


----------



## Peloso

Firstly, I apologize for kicking off such a nasty OT. Secondly, hum...


Aokromes said:


> I think if you remove ads and ortodox churchs you can't say if a city is Russian or Western European.


...If so, Soviet times granted for the least peculiarity of Moscow with respect to western Europe. In fact, they: 1 - razed the churches (see the Cathedral of Christ the Saviour), something really... ehm... despicable. And 2 - made sure billboards were non-existent (ok, except for huge, but less widespread, propaganda ones). And the quiz about commieblocks was way too easy, the Muscovite ones are the tallest and those with the most greenery around them. If you are really an expert you can tell the type of building is also from Russia-USSR, usually these are standard projects.
Ok, enough with this BS. Back to topic


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

New 330m supertall for Moscow IBC


----------



## skyboi

Wow ,really? how nice , This is new proposal right ? where did you get this I/F from ?


----------



## Aleksey

12.07.2008


----------



## oitavito

Those are some very tall building in Europe standard.:naughty:


----------



## helghast

shouldnt this thread be some where else ? like the General Urban Developments. this thread isnt about 1 supertall


----------



## coth

Read the thread. The question was answered.


----------



## rkspaz

Today


----------



## SkyscraperFreak92

may it be that the "moscow" tower now iss taller than the c-tower???


----------



## rkspaz

SkyscraperFreak92 said:


> may it be that the "moscow" tower now iss taller than the c-tower???


Moscow Tower already for a long time above


----------



## Brad

SkyscraperFreak92 said:


> may it be that the "moscow" tower now iss taller than the c-tower???


Yes
The Moscow tower is the highest skyscraper in Europe now. It will be topped out soon - this August.


----------



## choyak

This one posted earlier is absolutely stunning. When the Russia Tower is completed this will be the most fantastic in Europe!










And as of yet, I do not really see a box anywhere here.


----------



## Rutger1991

This is going to be the best skyline of Europe when completed!!:cheers:


----------



## allan_dude

WHAO! I agree!!!


----------



## anm

Brad said:


> Yes
> The Moscow tower is the highest skyscraper in Europe now. It will be topped out soon - this August.


Moscow tower has not topped out yet, so technically Naberezhnaja tower is still the tallest "completed" building in Europe.


----------



## skyperu34

Proposals in the models are very elegant ! Russia rocks !


----------



## Igor

19/07/08


----------



## skyboi

The City of Capital Towers are taking shape nicely, even better looking than in the render , very futuristic


----------



## varaždinec

Wow, the moscow is the realy the most biggest cities!


----------



## rkspaz

today by me


----------



## soloveich

photo from here http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2763126/


----------



## hifisoftware

Another one from Russian section:



antifox2005 said:


> взято у http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2773107/ А красиво!


----------



## hifisoftware

Click to make bigger:



mr. MyXiN said:


> по клику больше (1138 x 1826)
> 
> Источник: http://community.livejournal.com/photopanorama/522122.html


----------



## Nneznajka




----------



## Hed_Kandi

How many plots of the IBC have yet to be announced ?


----------



## Sky_Crawler

Hed_Kandi said:


> How many plots of the IBC have yet to be announced ?


 You mean how many towers are yet to rise?


----------



## ANB

Nneznajka, Amazing pic!


----------



## seat

Wow It is a lovely pic


----------



## buildmilehightower

not a single cloud in that sky, no wonder its so cold at winter.


----------



## buildmilehightower

What would be russian skyscrapers' distinct feature? Maybe you mean like taipei 101 linked to Chinese bamboo and stuff, but can't think of what would be Russian style of skyscraper.


----------



## Junkie

^ I agree!


----------



## Peloso

kevinglue said:


> huge statue of putin on top etc.


:righton:
Great. But I'd rather have a whole skyscraper shaped like Putin.
(Can I have some of that grass too?)


----------



## skyboi

You don't need a Temple shape or a castle shape skyscraper to know where you are either in Asia or Europe no one is going to build things like that anymore ,we get on with technology and the best possible simple yet modern looking for skyscraper nowaday , for Uniqueness it's there infont of you whenever you go to a different City you know right away it's not your City by things you haven't seen before


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Russia is aggressor! For shame!


----------



## skydive

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Russia is aggressor! For shame!


please dont spam here, if you have to express your feeling abot the georgia and russian current war, please do so in the intl skybar section. :nuts:


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

ANB said:


> Nneznajka, Amazing pic!


yeah, truly...kay:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

by dadesign_mmdc (Nneznajka:bash



dadesign_mmdc said:


>


----------



## Evrasia 99911




----------



## Rutger1991

Nice pictures, this area is going to look amazing when it will be completed!!!!!!^^
mg::righton::righton:mg:


----------



## Deepfield

That last pic is awesome ! :drool::drool:

It will be great with russia tower in the middle of those sjyscrapers. :cheers:


----------



## phaedrus

thats amazing!


----------



## AutoUnion

MOSCOW 2010!? 




http://www.icube3d.ru/portfolio/vis/ext/federation/


----------



## Junkie

WOW 
But I think the river is much closer to the buildings.


----------



## Rutger1991

Very cool pictures Ysh and AutoUnion!!!! ^^

:banana:


----------



## Peloso

Veeery nice. But, how come City of capitals looks green in the nighttime? Is it a photo effect or does it look so to the naked eye, too?


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics ^^


----------



## Ysh

Peloso said:


> Veeery nice. But, how come City of capitals looks green in the nighttime? Is it a photo effect or does it look so to the naked eye, too?


I suppose, it's just a green photo filter.


----------



## Justa

made by lordey 









photo by jst Sept 2007


----------



## ancov

Ysh said:


> 21 sept 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Ninja?


----------



## -=JAG=-

Justa said:


> made by lordey
> photo by jst Sept 2007


Sh!t!Another kickass photo!


----------



## Justa

posted by MisterMariott


----------



## Mistral1

Justa said:


> made by lordey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by jst Sept 2007


That is a stunning picture!!!! OMG:nuts:


----------



## Junkie

Justa said:


> posted by MisterMariott


Best skyline picture of Moscow!!!


----------



## Fio241

made by lordey 

photo by jst Sept 2007







[/QUOTE]

 Very beautifully! :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## SkyscraperFreak92

the photo aboth looks like a north american skyline...very urban !!!!


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Peloso

MakZer said:


> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3300/makzero.13/0_19dde_5ec978d6_XL


Makzer, I think there's something eerie in your pic - an extra-extrasize t-shirt hanging from Federation tower. :uh:


----------



## ANB

25.09.08


----------



## Mr.Johnson

Hm, really, what about that T-Shirt ? )))


----------



## Ysh

Here you go. Pics of 21 sept, made by Gamma-Hamster


----------



## Skyscrapers 2009

It's almost like an entire city slowly rising out of the ground.


----------



## pixel2008

Skyscrapers 2008 said:


> It's almost like an entire city slowly rising out of the ground.


Indeed. It's becoming East European Dubai. :applause:


----------



## Xander

^yeah seriously, except more tasteful and coherant looking!


----------



## skyboi

^ That's because you are not used to modern architecture , Moscow really amazes me with it daring modern skyscrapers last but not least that's what makes these skyscrapers interesting


----------



## pixel2008

Big Texan said:


> if i saw that middle one while i was high, i would freak out so bad!


:lol:

So don't get high while in Moscow. There are other options. :booze:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

sveppur14 said:


> Thank you Russia for the financial assistance today. A good loan for €4,000,000,000 will certainly come in very handy for the Icelandic people.
> 
> Regards from the 300,000 people of Iceland. You are true friends!


Bahahahah :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sturman

More photos here: http://huan-carlos.livejournal.com/112012.html


----------



## Rutger1991

Cool picture sturman!!! ^^

:cheers:


----------



## Alle

good update


----------



## Insane alex

Great update!


----------



## AutoUnion

*Photo from huan_carlos*



http://huan-carlos.livejournal.com/


----------



## Indictable

Go Moscow thought the economic downfall!


----------



## skyboi

Has it ever ? adversities have set in Moscow for almost a century and it's still thriving , this City is made of steel , actually it's the will of Moscowtives ...reminds me of the Movie called "Moscow don't believe in tears " , it even got an Oscar from the Hollywood during the peak of the Cold War


----------



## AutoUnion

*Photo from: Mirax*



http://www.photosight.ru/users/263098/


----------



## luci203

^^

ONE OF THE BEST PICTURES EVER :cheers:

:master: :master: :master:


----------



## thc_stoned

great picture


----------



## ludovic

luci203 said:


> ^^
> 
> ONE OF THE BEST PICTURES EVER :cheers:
> 
> :master: :master: :master:


you bet


----------



## Ysh

Some more beauties from Huan Carlos:





taken from here:

http://huan-carlos.livejournal.com/112752.html


----------



## Aemilia

Is it the place for Russia Tower ??


----------



## AutoUnion

Aemilia said:


> Is it the place for Russia Tower ??


----------



## Cliffjumper

so what will be there in that big hole ?


and that crane lightning is very impressive I haven't seen this before on the building site


----------



## Aemilia

thanks AutoUnion

very good question cliff ^^


----------



## coth

Cliffjumper said:


> so what will be there in that big hole ?
> 
> 
> and that crane lightning is very impressive I haven't seen this before on the building site


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606022


----------



## Ysh

Taken from livejournal of Huan Carlos:
http://huan-carlos.livejournal.com/115062.html


----------



## luci203

^^ GREAT PICTURE :master::master:

This cluster look better and better. :cheers:

Any Idea if a cluster will rise in the future near Ostankino Tower? That would be a nice one!


----------



## Nneznajka

antifox2005 said:


> автор http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2916907/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> автор http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2916683/


....


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Asterix

Simply... :drool:


----------



## Lordey




----------



## weird

Stunning


----------



## wicca13

very very very nice... I love it, incredible!


----------



## buildmilehightower

wow almost picture perfect.


----------



## Lordey

*Part 2*


----------



## Peloso

Lordey said:


>


----------



## snowcash




----------



## spectre000

Is the Imperia Tower topped out? 

Any activity (prep work) on the building site next to it, I believe that's the Wedding Palace (the twisting one)?


----------



## Shezan

stunnig progress and really cool night lights... :drool:


----------



## skyboi

Peloso said:


> Great - if only they demolished that ugly white block in the foreground, would be a perfect sight.


I have always though exactly the same ...a few more blocks like that around the IBC wouldn't hurt either ( the very old ones from the 60th or 70th off course )


----------



## RON-E

moscow is growing up! so great to see!


----------



## Rhodium45




----------



## chinatown

the best cluster in Europe!


----------



## dactrung

is it getting cold in Moscow now?


----------



## RON-E

man, moscows skyline is looking amazing. after these towers were planned and started getting built, i actually felt i could really visit there one day


----------



## snowcash

dactrung said:


> is it getting cold in Moscow now?



very cold and a lot of bears on the streets :lol:


----------



## Ysh

snowcash said:


> very cold and a lot of bears on the streets :lol:


But we can warm up ourselves by drinking vodka and playing balalaikas:cheers::lol:


----------



## coth

dactrung said:


> is it getting cold in Moscow now?


why not to check weather.com?
http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/tenday/RSXX0063?from=36hr_topnav_business


----------



## dactrung

i am planning to visit Moscow next year. so what will be the right time for me (May or Sep)???


----------



## Shizo

dactrung said:


> i am planning to visit Moscow next year. so what will be the right time for me (May or Sep)???


May.


----------



## dactrung

Shizo said:


> May.


thanks but why, i heard that the autumn in Moscow is really nice!


----------



## snowcash

dactrung said:


> thanks but why, i heard that the autumn in Moscow is really nice!


I think Sept. because May is cold and not so green. You can feel the late summer atmosphere on Sept.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

snowcash said:


> I think Sept. because May is cold and not so green. You can feel the late summer atmosphere on Sept.


+1


----------



## coth

snowcash said:


> I think Sept. because May is cold and not so green. You can feel the late summer atmosphere on Sept.


sept is a lot colder than may. but this is IBC Development thread, not weather-related or travel-related thread!


----------



## anm

dactrung said:


> i am planning to visit Moscow next year. so what will be the right time for me (May or Sep)???


check this
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/world/city_guides/results.shtml?tt=TT004430
http://weather.uk.msn.com/monthly_averages.aspx?wealocations=wc:RSXX0063


----------



## dactrung

tks all, i will be in Moscow next summer anyway and see the new developments of Moscow. will be back to you guys for more info relating to Moscow projects, infras, skyline...


----------



## Andre_Filipe

September is still Summer, while May is Spring, so i'd assume September is warmer than May. It's like that throughout Europe, so i'd assume its the same in Moscow


----------



## snowcash




----------



## luci203

^^

The 2 chimneys really ruin the skyline... :bash:


----------



## binhai

^^I think they add to the skyline, really shows what a bustling city Moscow is, and how it is still important industrially. What is the stadium-like building in the center of the picture?


----------



## luci203

BarbaricManchurian said:


> What is the stadium-like building in the center of the picture?


I belive Luzhniki Stadium.


----------



## snowcash

Luzhniki ^^


----------



## snowcash

(с) gelio


----------



## Peloso

snowcash said:


> http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/3621/panorammsucenterob4.jpg


What a fantastic photo. Thanks to Lordey and Snowcash for posting! :banana:


----------



## skyboi

The MIBC is sprouting up from the ground of this fascinating City , and the City looks very nice from every season , I have seen all of this City's pictures from SSC , so unique , not that wholesome beauty from western Cities but something else worth a visist !


----------



## westisbest

luci203 said:


> I belive Luzhniki Stadium.


Thank god there are no Manchester United fans looking on this thread ey


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ I'm an unbelievable fan of Manchester United and an unbelievable hater of Chelsea FC. 

But I don't understand what you mean when you say 'Thank god there are no Manchester United fans looking on this thread' 

But doesn't matter, sorry for football talk.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

He's being a typical jealous Liverpudlian. Happens all the time


----------



## Ysh

westisbest said:


> Thank god there are no Manchester United fans looking on this thread ey


Hey, hey, I am MU fan in Moscow


----------



## Ysh

19 November 2008

Lights are less in the City construction, it's rather noticeable:



from here
http://huan-carlos.livejournal.com/119534.html


----------



## niknak

CNN.com: http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/europe/11/21/russia.tower/index.html?eref=rss_latest


Crunch cripples Europe's tallest tower

* Story Highlights
* Work stops on building Europe's tallest tower, Russian agency reports
* Developer says credit crisis means they can't pay for it or find tenants for it
* Russia Tower in Moscow was to be 600 meters high; work started in 2007

MOSCOW, Russia (AP) -- Construction work has stopped on Europe's tallest building after developers said their lofty ambitions had been hit by the global financial crisis, a Russian news agency reported Friday.

The credit crisis meant there was no possibility of paying for the Norman Foster-designed 600-meter (1,968-foot) Russia Tower and no demand from tenants to fill it, Shalva Chigirinsky, head of developer Russian Land, was quoted as saying.

The tower in Moscow's new business district was slated to be Europe's largest building when work started in 2007, when Russian construction was booming. The partially-built tower already soars above other office blocks in the area.

It was originally due to have been completed in 2011 and would have been one of the world's largest amid a boom in supertall building projects, particularly in the Gulf states.

"The project is frozen," Chigirinsky was quoted as saying by the Interfax news agency. "This is the decision we have made."

Since work started, development and real estate have been badly hit by the financial crunch with companies halting projects and housing prices slumping.

"We don't see any opportunities on the market to finance the project, nor do we see demand for it," Shigirinsky was quoted as saying. "We have no idea whatsoever what will happen tomorrow."

Neither Russian Land nor Foster & Partners were available for immediate comment on Friday.

All AboutRussia • Economic Issues


----------



## coth

there is the thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396624


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

niknak said:


> The partially-built tower already soars above other office blocks in the area.


Retarded journalist. They didn't even started the foundation of RT, how can it soar above other office blocks?


----------



## Igor

21/11/08


----------



## krull

Those new buildings look so amazing! kay:


----------



## devilsadvocate

I just heard that the construction work (at least the russion tower, 612m) has stopped due to the financial crises?
Is that correct?


----------



## binhai

^^Russia Tower stopped a while ago, hopefully it will restart. No other towers u/c are on hold though, however, towers that are planned will probably start construction later.


----------



## skyboi

BarbaricManchurian said:


> ^^Russia Tower stopped a while ago, hopefully it will restart. No other towers u/c are on hold though, however, towers that are planned will probably start construction later.


How do you know ? your location of residency shown that you are either from Boston or Tianjin and you know everything going on in Moscow ?


----------



## binhai

^^um, I follow reliable news from this forum, i.e. this thread . Moscow is one of my favorite cities to check progress on, very exciting. What did I say that was incorrect?


----------



## skyboi

Nothing at all , I was just wondering how come you know all that , as I am not much different than you are


----------



## Krattle

Um, skyboi, read just a FEW posts back. Someone posted a news article about how Russia Tower is on hold.


----------



## skyboi

I knew all that , and I wonder no more thanks for that ! hope to see more pictures of MIBC changing every day for the even better of new Moscow


----------



## algedonico1

i saw on a tv broadcast news about i. b.c is all on hold. you can see that at least the two tallest residential towers are really on hold and with no progress works since many weeks . i hope it doesn't stop as the north Korea piramyd!


----------



## coth

MCG projects (Eurasia and Imperia) are ongoing. Fooks has money, since he has bought two Capital Group projects just last week. Imperia is topped out by its box. There is only egg left. Eurasia making very good progress on core and cladding.

One Capital Group project is on hold (16 IBC). Another (City of Capitals) is very close to finish. Bottom part is almost done. They are finishing cladding of SPb tower and working on Moscow top (it will be extended a bit).

City Hall will seems to be built on city budget. There is a good progress on foundation slab. It's hard to say anything about Mercury City Tower and The Terminal. The Terminal has deepest pit (7 floors + foundation). Naberezhnaya Tower, Northern Tower and Tower 2000 are completed. Russia mall seems making progress as well.


----------



## luci203

^^
So only Russia Tower is in trouble?


----------



## coth

Not sure, but definitely most profitable looking on amount of floor spaces. But don't forget it's not even proposal, it just a version selected by the developer, not yet proposed to the government. It's also among those officially unannounced Mirax project, so postponed for better times.


----------



## luci203

-what are those "triplets" across Russia Tower ? :dunno:


----------



## coth

triplet supertalls, approved afair, but for a distant time.


----------



## -=JAG=-

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Eh, how about explaining to people what you just posted?
> 
> What Her Kandi posted are proposals for plot 25 of Moscow City
> 
> There were 3 variants:
> 
> 1)"Ivan the Great" 700m tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "Arch", 270m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Final variant, "Aptekarsky Garden" (Apothecary Garden?) set of 200-150m towers



1. - horrible

2. - very nice,the best variant in my opinon

3. - better than nothing


----------



## **RS**

Second variant is cool, but "Ivan the Great" have good height. Just needs design changing


----------



## RON-E

i prefer variant 3


less is more, especially at this very early point in defining the moscow skyline

it needs more midrises instead of highrises right now. what it has is great. dont overflow the skyline with tons of buildings like dubai


----------



## buildmilehightower

First one, height comes first.


----------



## AvanGard

Wow, the Arch is the definite winner here. It has my vote.
Ivan the Terrible is more suited name for this monstrosity; no one will be crazy enough to invest money in that thing.

Build the Arch, simplistic design with 21st century concepts.
As for the third design I think it has been drawn just in case oil goes under 40$ a barrel and they only need to build something to utilize the space with what remaining capital they have left.


----------



## Ysh

5-6 december 2008


----------



## VRS

great up date picture...its stunning when see the whole project business center at moscow..


----------



## christos-greece

Those updated pics are nice, indeed


----------



## buildmilehightower

My favourite photo:


----------



## Andre_idol

^it´s my favourite too


----------



## MikeVegas

That picture with the fog at night...wow! It reminds me of something you'd see on a science fiction movie of the future or off world. Very cool.

I'd like to see something like the Ivan go up, like the height and most of the style but I'd change the top somehow.


----------



## Brad

sturman said:


>


//


----------



## Densetsu

^^What is that? :sly:


----------



## Peloso

Densetsu said:


> ^^What is that? :sly:


A materialistic anti-matter, anti-ballistic shield.


----------



## AvanGard

Thats the new spire design.
In other words The "Lenin Shield" :lol:

LOL man that is a weird photo.


----------



## KIS

Lol that's funny. :lol:


----------



## KIS

This is bull that they didn't approve the Ivan the Great tower! hno:


----------



## christos-greece

:nuts: ^^


----------



## coth

a bit of history
*1979*
from russos


----------



## thc_stoned

nice pic, but plz post a comparative of what it looks like today also 

thanks


----------



## Major Deegan

by Brad


----------



## Brad

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29504842&postcount=2267


----------



## kingsc

wow the city looks so much different 30 years ago.


----------



## 2co2co

kingsc said:


> wow the city looks so much different 30 years ago.


Signs of capitalism kicking in:tongue:


----------



## prikhod

2co2co said:


> Signs of capitalism kicking in:tongue:


capitalism sucks... i mean it COULD be ok, IF the bankters didn't run it


----------



## kingsc

no it sucks government owns everything. everyone pretty on the same ground. And what I mean by that is. Everybody is treated like dirt.


----------



## Peloso

kingsc said:


> no it sucks government owns everything. everyone pretty on the same ground. And what I mean by that is. Everybody is treated like dirt.


Except the last proposition (that I agree with) I don't understand what you mean with anything you said. Are you talking about the bailouts?


----------



## kingsc

^^^^ it's late forgive me I can't remember what I was trying to say.


----------



## luci203

2co2co said:


> Signs of capitalism kicking in :tongue:


And with the bailouts, patriot act, USA* have signs of comunism kicking in :tongue4:

*USA (United Soviets of America)


----------



## Assemblage23

The Future is NOW. Moscow gets everyday more fascinating.


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

gorgeous buildings...


----------



## Ysh

20 dec 2008


----------



## Peloso

City of Capitals is close to external completion :banana:


----------



## coth

Mall of Russia cladding from official site


----------



## renovatio

Very nice pictures. 

So the section of the IBC under construction is phase 1 of the total project, called the City of Capitals? I think I gather that it's supposed to be completed between 2010-2012. Is there any information on future expansion of the IBC, and perhaps with some renders of buildings for other phases?

Thanks,


----------



## Brad

renovatio said:


> So the section of the IBC under construction is phase 1 of the total project, called the City of Capitals? I think I gather that it's supposed to be completed between 2010-2012. Is there any information on future expansion of the IBC, and perhaps with some renders of buildings for other phases?
> ,


The City of Capitals is a complex of two towers - one of them is the tallest in the IBC (and Europe too) now. This tower is almost topped out 
Are you really need the information on the future expansion? 
We have a lot of plans  But who cares, when nobody knows which next tower will be on hold tomorrow... (for instance, the right skyscraper on the last photo is on hold already)


----------



## ReiAyanami

Ysh said:


> 20 dec 2008


Magnificent, perfect, even better than La Defence, very doric, very Russian, almost from a sci-fi distopian capital, I love it!, the best skyline in the world, bravo Russia!


----------



## Densetsu

Awesome photos Ysh. Thanks for sharing them. kay:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Where is the SNOW in Russia??? Its in the middle of the winter??? :nuts:

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## luci203

^^
This global warming... hno:


----------



## coth

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Where is the SNOW in Russia??? Its in the middle of the winter??? :nuts:
> 
> hno: hno: hno:


What Russia you mean? Russia is stretched across 11 time zones from west to east and from sub tropics to polar deserts from south to north...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

coth said:


> What Russia you mean? Russia is stretched across 11 time zones from west to east and from sub tropics to polar deserts from south to north...


What do you think i mean Moscow of course... according to the pics no snow.


----------



## coth

Speaking of Moscow. Moscow located deep in moderate continental climatic zone. We have middle of winter in late January - early February. -5C at the moment with high atmospheric pressure, so no precipitations.


----------



## Brad




----------



## l'eau

Ysh said:


> 20 dec 2008


:uh:need i say something?


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^Magnificent, perfect, even better than La Defence, very doric, very Russian, almost from a sci-fi distopian capital, I love it!, the best skyline in the world. Sorry for repeating my self but every photograh is better than the rest, its a great bravo to Russia, which sets examples for the rest of Europe to follow. I just hope they will continue till the complex is fully finished!


----------



## Kopassus

Beautiful pictures!
I see a lot high buildings, but whats the name of the highest building beside Imperia Tower?


----------



## Mistral1

It's unbelievable how Moscow has developt over the last 15 years... a truly amazing proyect by the way. Great pics.


----------



## Brad

Kopassus said:


> whats the name of the highest building beside Imperia Tower?


This is the City of Capitals complex of two towers. One of them is already the tallest skyscraper in Europe, soon it will be topped out and probably will become the first super tall in Europe.


----------



## Major Deegan

I stumbled upon a Moscow-City Flickr pool while browsing the site for Moscow pictures. Do check it out, it contains an amazing collection of suprbly done photos.


----------



## Brad

The link was found by Myxin









Источник: http://community.livejournal.com/ru_roofers/327843.html


----------



## Major Deegan

Terrific! This is goes straight on my desktop!


----------



## SkyCA

Moscow is amazing!!!:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## williamchung7

I really like this massive development.


----------



## luci203

Mistral1 said:


> It's unbelievable how Moscow has developt over the last 15 years... a truly amazing proyect by the way. Great pics.


Is not really 15 years, the project really take off in the last few years.

*2006*









*2007*









*2008*









:cheers:


----------



## buildmilehightower

thanks for that luci, didn't realise how sparse it was 2 years ago.

But you're having a laugh, I can't believe how much it look different now. That 2008 skyline photo is amazing.


----------



## dactrung

Amazing Moscow!!!


----------



## coth

it's the 3 transportation ring around the city center. there are several highways around IBC. one more motorway connection is u/c at the moment and one more motorway is planned for near future


----------



## Nneznajka

*by mr. MyXiN*

10.01.09


----------



## Ysh

Both pictures by Myxin are amazing.


----------



## luci203

The building on the right is Mirax Plaza?


----------



## Brad

yes


----------



## Peloso

luci203 said:


> ^^
> Is this "access road" big enough for you?
> http://s54.radikal.ru/i145/0811/92/441d371a1469.jpg


Maybe I've not explained my point very well, what I mean is not there's not enough "access roads" (in fact this quote was made up by you, I never put those two words together) but rather how is the huge influx of traffic going to be managed. The 3d ring road has an exit ramp, right? So how are the *many* outgoing cars (since 3d road is big) going to stream out and into the IBC if there's a jam ahead? This looks like an additional problem to me rather than a solution. What I'm afraid of is the flow of traffic in roads *adjacent* to the buildings may never be smooth because of the sheer inadequateness of the "flow shape" and the available space against the requirements. But then again, this is only my gut feeling, I meant to get others' points of view, maybe from people who are more in the know.


----------



## Alexriga

And parking also should be a problem.


----------



## Brad

Alexriga said:


> And parking also should be a problem.


Parking should not be a problem, but it will be. (IMHO)


----------



## luci203

As far as I know, Russia Tower will have a huge parking.


----------



## The Phenom

Alexriga said:


> And parking also should be a problem.


It will be.


----------



## AJohnstone

Check out this video of the project

http://www.theworldedition.com/videos/moscow-international-business-center.php


----------



## Sky_Crawler

del


----------



## SkyCA

:banana: Russia is amazing :banana:


----------



## RON-E

wow, almost the same height now! i cant wait to see it start to rise higher


----------



## Skyman

*MIBC*



antifox2005 said:


> http://ferroekvinolog.livejournal.com/15539.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kumiko-artistka.livejournal.com/17209.html


----------



## Hed_Kandi

http://www.incom-realty.ru/offices/country-house/?page=2858&offer=4186&office=98866









On the site Of [inkoma] is sold the section with the building near The [dolgorukogo] for the building one additional tower. Does can [infa] was already? Special proposal of department “Warsaw” The office building Total area of the building: [BTI] - 9520 [m]2 Actual area -9200 [m]2 Quantity of automobiles on the underground parking lot -28 pcs Area of land section - 0,439 GA In this section is planned the building of the hotel- business center with a total area of 114 600 sq. m., with a height of 63 floor (form 3, form 4, form 5). Cost - 75 mln. i.


----------



## kingsc

I haven't seen so much work going on at one time.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

kingsc said:


> I haven't seen so much work going on at one time.


China?


----------



## luci203

Hed_Kandi said:


> China?


Dubai?


----------



## Brad

This is just a new proposal for the IBC.
Almost all visible buildings around are not u/c yet.


----------



## kingsc

Hed_Kandi said:


> China?


 The country yes but I'm talk about this project together as a whole. The buildings are apart of something much bigger.



luci203 said:


> Dubai?


Dubais pretty business but it's business for no reason, it's nowhere near the size of Mocow. 

Only one project comes to mind when I think of this site. And that the New WTC project in NYC. The scale is about the same


----------



## christos-greece

"Awesome" renderings! ^^


----------



## MakZer




----------



## jst




----------



## m4rcin

^^ WOW!


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^^^This is sick!!!! OMG !!!111:righton::righton::righton::righton:


----------



## Assemblage23

Genius picture jst!!!

Bravo!!!


----------



## buildmilehightower

you are a genious jst, that is like Tokyo init?


----------



## potipoti

amazing pics, and the lighst are really good


----------



## christos-greece

jst said:


>


Awesome pic for sure :cheers: :righton:


----------



## kingsc

it must of been snowing that the only time I've seen the sky look like that.


----------



## dars-dm

New status for IBC buildings:
1. City Palace - On hold > U/C
2. Russia tower > Unknown
3. Mercury City Tower - Construction of underground lvls > Construction of overground levels


----------



## oli83

dars-dm said:


> New status for IBC buildings:
> 1. City Palace - On hold > U/C
> 2. Russia tower > Unknown
> 3. Mercury City Tower - Construction of underground lvls > Construction of overground levels


Where do you have your information from and what do you mean with city palace? Does it mean that it changed from on hold to u/c or do you mean that the chances are higher for on hold?


----------



## dars-dm

That means it's u/c, was on-hold before. But now it's unknown if works go on or no.


----------



## coth

oli83 said:


> Where do you have your information from and what do you mean with city palace? Does it mean that it changed from on hold to u/c or do you mean that the chances are higher for on hold?


there are specific thread for each project. it was actually not on hold. there was nothing going on for some time on the site due to changing of contractor.


----------



## Nneznajka

antifox2005 said:


> autor http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3079433/


 :cheers:


----------



## lindenthaler

^^ omg that building on right looks massive.


----------



## Assemblage23

I would give my kidney to be in Moscow right now! :gaah:

No, just kidding...but lately I've been having this urge to get to know this grandiose Metropolis. :bow:


----------



## buildmilehightower

most cranes here are WHITE.


----------



## coth

they are yellow, red and blue, just after heavy snow


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I like the nighttime lighting


----------



## Bolik




----------



## thc_stoned

^ great picture


----------



## buildmilehightower

the light comming from the small building in the middle (purple) should be comming from the federation tower, it will look awesome.


----------



## Alle

Another landmark of Moscow is taking form, and that is this whole cluster.

What was there before these projects started?


----------



## coth

Quarry and factories


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Bolik said:


>


What the F***!!!

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


:master: :master: :master:

:rock: No words for such a skyline!


----------



## Banjaluchanin

Moscow ROCKS! :righton:


----------



## christos-greece

Buyckske Ruben said:


> :rock: No words for such a skyline!


Indeed Moscow's skyline is great, and will be greatest in next few years...
I.B.C. towers are probably Offices most... Also include apartments and hotels too?


----------



## MakZer




----------



## simcard

i like the digital clock on the building, great idea and looks great.


----------



## harsh1802

MakZer said:


>


Awesome!! Moscow is going to have an awesome skyline soon!


----------



## Banjaluchanin

harsh1802 said:


> Awesome!! Moscow is going to have an awesome skyline soon!


It already has, but surly it's gonna get better as time pases by! :cheers:


----------



## kingsc

yeah I like the way the skyline is growing. I say ten more building and yall have a amazing cluster


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Peloso

kingsc said:


> yeah I like the way the skyline is growing. I say ten more building and yall have a amazing cluster


I disagree. To me it's already an amazing cluster. Add Moscow City house, plot 16, Wedding palace and Russia tower and it will be perfect. Well almost perfect, if the buildings had been a little further apart from each other then it would have been perfect.


----------



## coth

Capital Group models, including City of Capitals and 16 IBC

taken by igor


----------



## kingsc

MakZer said:


>


I'm talking in terms of size I'm guestion your speaking about the design. Which I would agree is amazing. But I think there room for growth and by that I mean bigger taller buildings, could be develope in that area alone.


----------



## Bolik




----------



## Marlon Flores

beautiful buildings........pretty good for moscow!


----------



## skyscraper100

what an amazing sunset with a great skyline!


----------



## Phoenix-Reborn

MakZer said:


>


10/10 :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vladivostok53

I love the MOSCOW International Business Center


----------



## Vladivostok53

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## buildmilehightower

still snow in Moscow?


----------



## coth

well, i'm sure you know moscow has climate somewhere between chicago and minneapolis. so there is nothing strange in stale snow at the end of march.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/tenday/RSXX0063?from=36hr_topnav_business
http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/tenday/USIL0225?from=36hr_topnav_business
http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/tenday/USMN0503?from=36hr_topnav_business


----------



## Skyman

MIBC in the morning










http://community.livejournal.com/msk_foto/1036621.html


----------



## Mog_art

Actually, Chicago lies at 41*52'N, and Moscow at 55*45'N, thus being the northernmost megapolis in the world. You can easily find snow here in the beginning of May.


----------



## coth

North America is a lot colder than Central Europe. And you can't find snow in May in Moscow. May is the month with least precipitations. Average may daytime temperature usually between +20C and +40C.


----------



## Brad

coth said:


> May is the month with least precipitations. Average may daytime temperature usually between +20C and +40C.


:nuts:
12 - 25


----------



## coth

Maximum daylight temp. Peaks in the mid day. I don't remember days with less then +20 and i do remember several may's weekends at +40. Usually it's around +20.


----------



## Brad

coth said:


> Maximum daylight temp. Peaks in the mid day. I don't remember days with less then +20 and *i do remember several may's weekends at +40*. Usually it's around +20.


:nuts: The highest temperature ever recorded was 36.7 °C (98.1 °F)[1] in August 1936 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_Moscow



coth said:


> May is the month with least precipitations. .


 not true 
Look up Dec, March, April, Feb


----------



## MakZer




----------



## coth

Brad said:


> :nuts: The highest temperature ever recorded was 36.7 °C (98.1 °F)[1] in August 1936 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_Moscow
> 
> not true
> Look up Dec, March, April, Feb


In the shade? And on the north of Moscow, where is usually colder for several degrees than in city center and western suburbs?

Dec, March, April, Feb are very complicated in post several years due to global warming.


----------



## Sky_Crawler

coth said:


> In the shade? And on the north of Moscow, where is usually colder for several degrees than in city center and western suburbs?
> 
> Dec, March, April, Feb are very complicated in post several years due to global warming.


Stay on topic, moderator:lol:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

Skyman said:


> MIBC in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/msk_foto/1036621.html


have all the buildings in this cluster been recently built???


----------



## Vladivostok53

A-TOWN BOY said:


> have all the buildings in this cluster been recently built???


yes


----------



## Shezan

MakZer said:


>


THAT's a cluster!


----------



## sergey220

how height Moscow Tower?


----------



## Brad

^^ God knows, but we hope Moscow will become the first super tall in Europe.


----------



## jhalsey

The tall one looks like tea chests loosely piled on top of one another. Great design!


----------



## mihir1310

antifox2005 said:


>


автор http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3147591/

originally from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=140


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

moscow is lukin gud n takin shape even better....:cheers:


----------



## MakZer




----------



## brainiac

Great pic. Also love the bridge detail.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Ysh

ANB said:


>


Today from the North of Moscow by ANB


----------



## Influence

Holy f*ck!!


----------



## andysimo123

Amazing photo!


----------



## nautica17

^^ I don't think that's even a quarter of Moscow. :nuts: Nice pic!


----------



## coth

not even 10%. it's not really north. it's a view of the middle periphery on north-west - west.


----------



## luci203

^^ If that avenue is Leningradskoe, the area in the photo is about this one:


----------



## Brad

edit


----------



## dars-dm

And lines are interchanging at on-hold Nord Park. I think the photo taken from it.


----------



## Skyman

*MIBC and the highway at dusk* 



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexey05/3391220903/


----------



## GerardInMTL

^^ Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## LeMoN-SK

Those last two pictures are just perfect...


----------



## Mosaic

Impressive Moscow!!


----------



## buildmilehightower

just amazing, truely...


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Brad




----------



## Andre_idol

last picture :drool:


----------



## Stephanie-kun

You can also see many commieblocks repaired on the 2nd pic.


----------



## MakZer

*05.05.09*

20:00









22:00


----------



## The Phenom

coth said:


> haven't heard this rumor


It's one of many rumors, but it comes from a developer... so a somewhat credible source... hope it's not true nonetheless.


----------



## coth

you might be mixed up mirax with russian land


----------



## BenUK

Hello All

I've been looking at the images of the Moscow International Business Center as I need to license an image of MIBC for a job I am working on.

Do any of you sell your images?

Ideally I am looking for a good recent landscape image with a blue sky so I can frame it myself but with the buildings in sharp focus. I would like to see the fed tower clearly in the shot too.

Do you have anything that may be useful.

We would happily negotiate a fee for the right image.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## sergey220

Thanks MakZer,super pics.


----------



## Manier666

MakZer said:


> 20:00
> 22:00


MakZer, a skazhi pozhaluista, kak Ty sdelal takoe foto? Eto HDR?


----------



## Stephanie-kun

Chto zhe ty konkretno imeesh' v vidu? Po-moemu, v plane renderinga - vpolne obycnhoe, no deistvitelno krasivoe photo.


----------



## buildmilehightower

Is that building with shirt hanging down gonna get rid of that poster anytime soon?


----------



## Brad

yes


----------



## MakZer

Manier666 said:


> MakZer, a skazhi pozhaluista, kak Ty sdelal takoe foto? Eto HDR?


net, obi4noe foto, prosto osvetlennoe


----------



## [D1ego]

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## MakZer




----------



## miau

spectre000 said:


> What I can't understand is why "Apartments" is in english? I know the complex is the "international" business center, but how about some hometown pride and advertise in your native language.


who buys those appartments? mostly russians or also from far abroad?


----------



## miau

Stephanie-kun said:


> Chto zhe ty konkretno imeesh' v vidu? Po-moemu, v plane renderinga - vpolne obycnhoe, no deistvitelno krasivoe photo.





MakZer said:


> net, obi4noe foto, prosto osvetlennoe


говорит на английском языке, пожалуйста!


----------



## MakZer




----------



## harsh1802

^^ Nice updates and progress.


----------



## mihir1310

awesome!!!

hey hi harsh from India SC


----------



## Ysh

Yesterday, in the evening of Victory Day









Photo from here
http://riverpilgrim.livejournal.com/193502.html


----------



## MakZer

harsh1802 said:


> ^^ Nice updates and progress.


no progress hno:


----------



## Assurbanipal

Great pictures. THX.
@MakZer, 
Is IBC on hold or something similar?!?


----------



## coth

IBC is a district with many projects, some on hold, some are under construction, some are being planned.


----------



## Ysh

And some are already built!


----------



## batmans

Brad said:


>


wow ! awesome 

i don't believe that it is moscow!


----------



## ReiAyanami

MakZer said:


> no progress hno:


In Soviet Russia skyscrapers build you!


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

^LOL.


----------



## Ysh

Apocalyptic Moscow skyline



antifox2005 said:


>


from here

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3214805/


----------



## ANB

Today


----------



## JoshuaSantos

Ysh said:


> Apocalyptic Moscow skyline
> 
> 
> from here
> 
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3214805/


The cranes look like light sabers. Those are lit up cranes right?


----------



## S.T.Y AP

very good!


----------



## thc_stoned

JoshuaSantos said:


> The cranes look like light sabers. Those are lit up cranes right?


yeah theres neon lights on the cranes


----------



## LeMoN-SK

http://img-0.photosight.ru/5f7/3214805_large.jpeg

Oh man, that fire was really humongous...


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ did anyone die?


----------



## coth

one injured. 
three more slightly injured and rejected medical help.

but yet again it's not on topic


----------



## legalAZee

*MIBC pics*

from the past few days


----------



## jhalsey

bad fire


----------



## thc_stoned

great pictures, too bad theres a recession going on. moscow IBC would look amazing with all the projects finished


----------



## MakZer

by: http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/13693.html


----------



## MakZer

by: http://community.livejournal.com/ru_roofers/349005.html


----------



## Hed_Kandi




----------



## oli83

nice view, but unfortunately a bit out of date.

does anybody know if the big, flat complex in the centre of moscow city is also on hold? no progress visible on the outside of the structure in the last months..


----------



## coth

it is the mall. the structure is done, that's why no visible progress. there is a lot of progress inside. it should be opened in q4 2009 - q1 2010.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Brad




----------



## Ysh

antifox2005 said:


> автор http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3232441/


copy from Russian forum


----------



## buildmilehightower

is the taller tower of fed tower going to be taller than tallest IBC?


----------



## Brad

buildmilehightower said:


> is the taller tower of fed tower going to be taller than tallest IBC?


any tower in the IBC (including the taller tower of fed tower) can not be taller than the tallest in the IBC 
If it is taller, it is the tallest 

PS NOW The tallest skyscraper in the IBC has around 300 metres.
The taller tower of fed tower will have 362 metres. (the spire will have 506 metres)


----------



## coth

360,4m


----------



## MakZer




----------



## MakZer




----------



## pixel2008

The skyline looks great, but the cluster could be a bit wider.


----------



## buildmilehightower

That picture is going on my desktop, thanks for that makzer. (22:38 and its a dusk???)

and congratixel... (im a united fan but...)


----------



## Jude12

The city of Capitals OWN. The best of the cluster.


----------



## kidrobot

MosCityGroup, the developer of the Imperia tower (the unfinished green one in the front row) got a credit from VTB today. Hopefully, the work will start soon.


----------



## spectre000

kidrobot said:


> MosCityGroup, the developer of the Imperia tower (the unfinished green one in the front row) got a credit from VTB today. Hopefully, the work will start soon.


Great news! It was becoming a bit of an eye sore sitting there half-finished. I hope work resumes soon.


----------



## Jack Daniel

It was a good idea to clad each of the skyscrapers in reflective glass. They blend with the sky allowing the historical buildings in the foreground to stand out. 









By Makzer


----------



## Brad

windstride said:


> èñòî÷íèê http://p-e-r-f-o.livejournal.com/20140.html#cutid1











jst


----------



## MakZer




----------



## AltinD

buildmilehightower said:


> 22:38 and its a dusk???


It's summer (almost) and Moscow is way more North then London.


----------



## Lordey




----------



## Junkie

damn hell awesome the best megacity in EU


----------



## siamu maharaj

The whole complex looks amazing. Would there be more talls around it in the future?


----------



## Xander

Junkie said:


> damn hell awesome the best megacity in EU


Not in the EU


----------



## luci203

Xander said:


> Not in the EU


EUrope


----------



## abidi2009

Yeah europe!


----------



## kidrobot

siamu maharaj said:


> The whole complex looks amazing. Would there be more talls around it in the future?


Yep, there is the so called "big city" project - more offices, residential blocks, the redevelopmentport of the adjacent port area + more roads, metro stations and speedlink to airports.


----------



## kingsc

I have been here in months how much taller has the great tower gotting on FT?


----------



## Brad

siamu maharaj said:


> The whole complex looks amazing. Would there be more talls around it in the future?


Mercury tower will be the next addition to the IBC in Moscow - I hope the next year. Other skyscrapers will be built after the current crisis.


----------



## Lordey




----------



## OmegaScrapers

Looks nice, although the design is a little simple =/


----------



## pixel2008

OmegaScrapers said:


> Looks nice, although the design is a little simple =/


Simple? Have you seen the renders, or the pictures of the towers that are currently u/c? :dunno:


----------



## TomL-1991

i bet those buildings are hard as nails! they must have used some pretty darn strong materials to combat moscow's harsh climate, they sure get a lot of freeze thaw!


----------



## coth

Moscow has soft and temperate climate. And climate is not what is being discussed in this thread, so you are being offtopic here.


----------



## brizboy

coth said:


> Moscow has soft and temperate climate. And climate is not what is being discussed in this thread, so you are being offtopic here.


Or you're just being over protective of your city? Moscow international business center, temperature has everything to do with this topic. Construction times during winter are slowed. etc...


----------



## kidrobot

I always love it when people start discussing Moscows "harsh" climate. Our winter is the same as in many european countries, the only difference is the chilly wind. In summer it's up to +35 sometimes.


----------



## TomL-1991

kidrobot said:


> I always love it when people start discussing Moscows "harsh" climate. Our winter is the same as in many european countries, the only difference is the chilly wind. In summer it's up to +35 sometimes.


Yes, thats exactly my point. It has 2 very large EXTREMES of weather, which create a hell of a lot of expansion and contraction in certain materials, especially concrete

anyway apparently this is "off-topic" :lol: so i'll leave it at that...


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Ysh

from
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_hdr/1322409.html


----------



## Buddy Holly

Quite frankly, a bit too dense for my taste. I like them spread out (no pun intended) and able to "breathe". This way they look like sardines. But I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## Mr.Johnson

Oooh, last photo is beautiful!!:master:


----------



## Alle

Buddy Holly said:


> Quite frankly, a bit too dense for my taste. I like them spread out (no pun intended) and able to "breathe". This way they look like sardines. But I guess that's better than nothing.


Funny, I happen to think that one large positive here is the fact that there actually is spacing between the buildings, making it more bright and friendly down there. I do not see why you think it is especially dense? It is not like it is wall to wall.


----------



## Brad

Alle said:


> Funny, I happen to think that one large positive here is the fact that there actually is spacing between the buildings, making it more bright and friendly down there. I do not see why you think it is especially dense? It is not like it is wall to wall.












http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/14239.html


----------



## oli83

http://chistoprudov.ru/livejournal/roofs/gorod_stolits_2/day/01.jpg

does anybody know what is being built here on the left side of the bridge? I think wedding tower should be situated below the site with the crane.


----------



## Brad

oli83 said:


> http://chistoprudov.ru/livejournal/roofs/gorod_stolits_2/day/01.jpg
> 
> does anybody know what is being built here on the left side of the bridge? I think wedding tower should be situated below the site with the crane.


This is not the site with the crane, this is the top of the u/c Imperia tower. The site for the wedding tower is behind Imperia..


----------



## salaverryo

Moscow's skyline looks awesome w/the new towers, yet those 2 chimneys look so ugly & out of place in the middle of the city. One wishes they could be removed.


----------



## l'eau

simply awsum:cheers:


----------



## KVentz

salaverryo said:


> Moscow's skyline looks awesome w/the new towers, yet those 2 chimneys look so ugly & out of place in the middle of the city. One wishes they could be removed.


Again and again... Theese are cogenerations (CHP). They are very effective (an efficiency of up to 89%), they use natural gas as a fuel and they *cannot* be removed because they give power, hot water and central heating for the city.


----------



## Ukraine

buildmilehightower said:


> That picture is going on my desktop, thanks for that makzer. (22:38 and its a dusk???)
> 
> and congratixel... (im a united fan but...)


 its very common to see dusks in Russia..Theyre called "Belaya Noch" which means white night.


----------



## jhalsey

That's a good picture Brad.


----------



## ReiAyanami

This big hole is an underground parking or sth?


----------



## Brad

ReiAyanami said:


> This big hole is an underground parking or sth?


 On the last pic one can see 3 sites more for 3 skyscrapers. (2 holes and 1 reached the ground level) All ones have undeground parkings.

PS 2 skyscrapers to the right are not seen. (Imperia and Wedding Palace)


----------



## [D1ego]

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## MakZer




----------



## TBoy

[D1ego] said:


> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


WOW, can we have a bigger picture? :cheers:


----------



## Brad

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3504/d1ego49.6/0_bc67_5c6c2398_orig


----------



## TBoy

Thank you very much! :cheers:


----------



## soloveich

Buddy Holly said:


> Quite frankly, a bit too dense for my taste. I like them spread out (no pun intended) and able to "breathe". This way they look like sardines. But I guess that's better than nothing.


the rest of Moscow's skyscrapers are spread out. so, there is something for everyone


----------



## MakZer

yesterday, before a thunder-storm
more photos: http://makzer.livejournal.com/65075.html


----------



## stefr

Brad said:


> by Bolik;


He he, I'll take a beer to your health Brad (and Bolik)! :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego]

22.06.09


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## krkseg1ops

Even without Foster's Big Tower it will make Canary Wharf pale in comparison! Amazing pictures Brad! :drool:


----------



## Brad

krkseg1ops said:


> Even without Foster's Big Tower it will make *Canary Wharf* pale in comparison! Amazing pictures Brad! :drool:


I'm looking forward when you compare Moscow-city with smth more impressive, Warsaw for instance


----------



## Shizo

From http://iilljjaap.livejournal.com/9961.html


----------



## pixel2008

krkseg1ops said:


> Even without Foster's Big Tower it will make Canary Wharf pale in comparison! Amazing pictures Brad! :drool:


Both clusters have 3 things in common: 
1. great density
2. the skyscrapers aren't spread out enough, and thus they don't make impressive skylines
3. both clusters are still getting new towers, which is very promissing for their skylines. :cheers:

They seem to differ in any other aspects.

In Canary Wharf you can find boxy towers and streets consctructed according to the grid plan. The whole thing looks like an American financial district.
Moscow City has got taller and more modern skyscrapers. And the district looks like it is (at least to me) influenced by Asian, European and Middle Eastern counterparts. 

Well, you seem to like the Moscow City's cluster more. I've acquired a taste for both clusters. They look great and I am happy that they are so different from each other. :cheers:

Anyway, I still think Frankfurt is no. 1 in Europe when it comes to skyscrapers.


----------



## [D1ego]

22.06.09


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/51501/


----------



## skyscraper100

the best skyscraper complex ive seen! very nice :yes:


----------



## nipz

1,5 years of construction (autumn 07- spring 09)






original gif *here*
all photos taken from *this* thread


----------



## cichus1

cool


----------



## Shezan

what a Skyline :drool:


----------



## sturman




----------



## finn

[D1ego] said:


> 22.06.09
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/51501/


Great photo! Looks like a brave new world rising on the horizon!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*26.06.09*


^^_clickable (790kb)_


^^_clickable (1,4mb)_


----------



## [D1ego]

View from Mirax Plaza 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/52258/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/52259/


----------



## ainttelling

:drool:


----------



## burjdubai91

the best skyscraper complex in the world!!!!


----------



## LASTKA

yes yes, is the best skyscraper on the world!!! all blue, woow,m i like this big cluster


----------



## stewie1980

last april,

view from Novodevichya road 









view from Sparrow Hills


----------



## mihir1310

[D1ego] said:


> View from Mirax Plaza
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/52258/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/52259/



more of this view please :drool:


----------



## cuysal88

it is good but not an exact skyline due to lack of skyscrapers...


----------



## russianpride

UrbanO! said:


> ^^ +1
> 
> Yeah! Those ugly chimneys make me sick .



It's central heating.


----------



## KVentz

Shortest Skyscraper said:


>


Impossible. Please read about Cogeneration (CHP). If you have any ideas about more effective way of energy use (more than 89%) — please tell.


----------



## Shortest Skyscraper

I photoshopped the smoke: There was no smoke on the original! I'm not knowledgeable in that area of Cogeneration & Physics, and didn't mean to steer up a debate.


----------



## christos-greece

Few photos:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymozzy/3683089944/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymozzy/3682274203/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Shortest Skyscraper said:


>


What's Russia without heavy industry though!?


----------



## krkseg1ops

Imperfect Ending said:


> What's Russia without heavy industry though!?


they would be approaching USA's status of offshored-heavy-industry-no-work-for-locals issue very quick:lol:


----------



## kidrobot

Some lovely bs comments from our polish friends (as usual).


----------



## coth

Imperfect Ending said:


> What's Russia without heavy industry though!?


1. You are being offtopic and may be punished.
2. It was said hundreds of times just in this single thread - *they are not industrial chimneys*.



krkseg1ops said:


> they would be approaching USA's status of offshored-heavy-industry-no-work-for-locals issue very quick:lol:


Trolling is not allowed in this section as well.


----------



## Cirno-chan

Shortest Skyscraper said:


>


As for me, they're just an interesting part of the skyline. Something original, different from other big cities, shows that Moscow's also a big industrial city, not only the place of crowds.


----------



## SimFox

God gracious... does anyone here actually READS the comment or only writes them?
It has been stated 100s of times hat those have nothing to do with industry, in fat those are symbol of Moscow being the place for crowds as they are a part of central heating for residential sector!

It also sad to see how ignorance is made into something some d..a.. trying to be proud of... I don't know anything about this or that... but.. you know if you don't then you should learn before you open mouth or start typing.. and them you have pass the judgment...

BTW here in Helsinki we have same chimneys too as we also have same central heating system. And we have it because it is the most efficient in our northern climate!


----------



## Alexriga

Cirno-chan said:


> As for me, they're just an interesting part of the skyline. Something original, different from other big cities, shows that Moscow's also a big industrial city, not only the place of crowds.


It is heating, lol/ nobody reads comments hno:


----------



## ruslan33

russianpride said:


> It's central heating.


Remove those ugly things to the suburbs of Moscow.


----------



## ruslan33

SimFox said:


> God gracious... does anyone here actually READS the comment or only writes them?
> It has been stated 100s of times hat those have nothing to do with industry, in fat those are symbol of Moscow being the place for crowds as they are a part of central heating for residential sector!
> 
> It also sad to see how ignorance is made into something some d..a.. trying to be proud of... I don't know anything about this or that... but.. you know if you don't then you should learn before you open mouth or start typing.. and them you have pass the judgment...
> 
> BTW here in Helsinki we have same chimneys too as we also have same central heating system. And we have it because it is the most efficient in our northern climate!


Yes but can't Luzhkov build those ugly things outside the center of Moscow. There are enough heating stations in Europe but they are build outside the city and connected through a pipeline.It really destroys the skyline of Moscow.


----------



## skyscraper100

whatever it is, its still ugly


----------



## RON-E

skyscraper100 said:


> whatever it is, its still ugly


agreed.... nice skyline emerging though


----------



## Zollern

Getting back to the IBC, is this an accurate summary of the state of play?

Federation Tower 2: progressing very slowly;
Mercury City Tower: work progressing, tower now out of the ground;
Eurasia: rose fairly quickly but work now halted;
City of Capitals: no change to the very top floors of both towers for some months;
City Duma: foundation work progressing slowly;
Imperia Tower: on hold, no work done this year.


----------



## KVentz

ruslan33 said:


> Remove those ugly things to the suburbs of Moscow.


Most of them are near suburbs — on Moscow Automobile Ring Road. But they can not be placed too far away from houses because they are connected with any building in the city by the pipes with hot drinking water and pipes with extremely hot water for the central heating (using in winter). No one will build 100 km long hot water pipe.


----------



## Brad

Zollern said:


> Imperia Tower: on hold, no work done this year.


not true
u/c now


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

more updated pictures please!





:horse:


----------



## anm

KVentz said:


> Most of them are near suburbs — on Moscow Automobile Ring Road. But they can not be placed too far away from houses because they are connected with any building in the city by the pipes with hot drinking water and pipes with extremely hot water for the central heating (using in winter). No one will build 100 km long hot water pipe.


KVentz, what you say is true. However

1. 100 km is irrelevant number (you could as well say 1000 km). If you said 10km, it would be more like it (maybe it was a typo). In reality, the same two chimneys placed about 5 km further into suburbs from city center would not dominate Moscow skyline as these pipes do. 

2. There are engineering solutions that in principle allow burning gas with much less prominent chimeys. They are more expensive. Eventually these pipes (as well as huge cooling towers that many people mistake for nuclear plants) will have to be replaced.

3. One solution to removing these chimneys is changing infrastructure of central Moscow heating. Instead of using one big plant near the center for hot water and heating steam, natural gas can be supplied to individual buildings and small local boilers would be used. Electricity generated by this CHP plant can also be brought from several km away, not a huge problem.


----------



## KVentz

anm said:


> They are more expensive.


More expensive, less effective, more pollution. And all this for what? For *anm* who will admire better skyline.


----------



## Cirno-chan

SimFox said:


> God gracious... does anyone here actually READS the comment or only writes them?
> It has been stated 100s of times hat those have nothing to do with industry, in fat those are symbol of Moscow being the place for crowds as they are a part of central heating for residential sector!
> 
> It also sad to see how ignorance is made into something some d..a.. trying to be proud of... I don't know anything about this or that... but.. you know if you don't then you should learn before you open mouth or start typing.. and them you have pass the judgment...
> 
> BTW here in Helsinki we have same chimneys too as we also have same central heating system. And we have it because it is the most efficient in our northern climate!


A ya-to dumal, chto zhe eto za truby takie! Spasibo tebe, psevdofinskiy drug.


----------



## philvia

UrbanO! said:


> ^^ +1
> 
> Yeah! Those ugly chimneys *make me sick* .


literally :nuts:


----------



## ruslan33

KVentz said:


> Most of them are near suburbs — on Moscow Automobile Ring Road. But they can not be placed too far away from houses because they are connected with any building in the city by the pipes with hot drinking water and pipes with extremely hot water for the central heating (using in winter). No one will build 100 km long hot water pipe.


Why can Europe do it ? Moscow is the richest city in the world and can't resolve to remove some ugly chimneys?


----------



## anm

KVentz said:


> More expensive, less effective, more pollution. And all this for what? For *anm* who will admire better skyline.


"less effective" - this is probably already captured by "more expensive"

more pollution - not true; it can be dealt with effectively at some expense

If this plant burns natural gas, the exhaust is relatively clean anyway (comparing to burning coal, which I hope is not the case here). Many people have natural gas stove in their kitchen, it is relatively harmless. 

I grew up with them there and will survive if they stay where they are.

IMO, they do damage to the image of the city. I would not removing them immedeately for aesthetic purpose alone, but since any infrastructure, including this plant, requires replacement at some point, I would think it could be done sooner or later.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## ANB

17.07.09

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anb0403/view/243509/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anb0403/view/243510/


----------



## skyscraper100

kay: mix of old and new moscow, cant wait to the federation tower's spire to rise high!


----------



## MakZer




----------



## stencil

This skyline will become in one of the greatest.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## KVentz

ruslan33 said:


> Why can Europe do it ?


Because Europe do not have -20 C in winter and does not have to heat homes from October to April. Moscow is not Paris and here is no roses in January. Capitals in cold climate in Europe, such as Helsinki has the CHPs too.



anm said:


> "less effective" - this is probably already captured by "more expensive"


Less effective means smaller effect for bigger money.



> more pollution - not true;


No, it's true. Less effective system means that you must burn more fuel to get the same effect. More fuel burned - more pollution made. More CO2, CO, more global warming effect.



> Many people have natural gas stove in their kitchen, it is relatively harmless.


Think about the values in your kitchen and in a power plant.



> IMO, they do damage to the image of the city.


I don't care about the image if I have warm home with hot water, electricity and this all does not cost all my salary.


----------



## [{x}]

Eloquent.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## anm

KVentz said:


> Less effective means smaller effect for bigger money.


 We agree on this, but without numbers it is worless to continue here.



> No, it's true. Less effective system means that you must burn more fuel to get the same effect. More fuel burned - more pollution made. More CO2, CO, more global warming effect.


1. not start new topic here, but global warming is fiction (politically motivated BS)
2.CO2 has no effect on climate
3. CO is a toxic pollutant of concern but fortunately, when natural gas is burnt properly (adequte supply of O2), little of it is formed

Just FYI, I have a degree in Environmental Engineering and a degree in Atmospheric Chemistry (in addition to PH.D in Physical Chemistry). I am not bragging about it, but I know what I am talking about.



> Think about the values in your kitchen and in a power plant.


In a kitchen nothing is cleaned before it mixes with air one breaths, everything is released right where the person is. At a plant various soulutions for absorbing pollutants can be used before exhaust reaches the end of a pipe.



> I don't care about the image if I have warm home with hot water, electricity and this all does not cost all my salary.


 Indeed, I noticed that you do not care. You do not have to repeat this.

The question here is not about changing this infrastructure in the whole city of Moscow (let alone whole Russia), but about using alternative solutions to heating of some selected downtown Moscow neigbourhoods. Several smaller power generators in the area with less prominent pipes could work.

Also, electricity and heat are used in Russsia (and Moscow) so wastefully, that implementing energy-saving measures already used in other countries that import natural gas would probably solve most of the problem. 

I think the biggest problem here is that although removing these pipes would be in the public interest in the long run, no particular oligarch would profit from implementing this change in the short run. Thus, there is no motivation among those who control investment decisions.


----------



## ruslan33

anm said:


> Indeed, I noticed that you do not care. You do not have to repeat this.
> 
> The question here is not about changing this infrastructure in the whole city of Moscow (let alone whole Russia), but about using alternative solutions to heating of some selected downtown Moscow neigbourhoods. Several smaller power generators in the area with less prominent pipes could work.
> 
> *Also, electricity and heat are used in Russsia (and Moscow) so wastefully, that implementing energy-saving measures already used in other countries that import natural gas would probably solve most of the problem*.
> 
> I think the biggest problem here is that although removing these pipes would be in the public interest in the long run, no particular oligarch would profit from implementing this change in the short run. Thus, there is no motivation among those who control investment decisions.


That is the problem in Russia. Russia is wasting too much of it's energy resources while it could use that in energy by using energy saving measures.
In Russia money comes in first place, building companies want to make fast money with fast and cheap building. The city goverment of Moscow could install some more modern equipped power heat stations outside the city. But of course this cost too much for Luhzkov and he's oligarch friends. Luzhkov lives in Rublovka. If he had an appartment with outlook from he's window to those ugly pipes/chimneys he would proberly remove those things :cheers:


----------



## Brad

by Boch;


----------



## Alle

anm said:


> We agree on this, but without numbers it is worless to continue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. not start new topic here, but global warming is fiction (politically motivated BS)
> 2.CO2 has no effect on climate
> 3. CO is a toxic pollutant of concern but fortunately, when natural gas is burnt properly (adequte supply of O2), little of it is formed
> 
> Just FYI, I have a degree in Environmental Engineering and a degree in Atmospheric Chemistry (in addition to PH.D in Physical Chemistry). I am not bragging about it, but I know what I am talking about.


Whilst I do not neccessarely agree that CO2 has no effect on climate. I do think that its role is not only overplayed, but the conclusions which are thrown around are dubious and far too simplified, and its role really when push comes to shove is badly understood. Not least because historically climate (and other factors) has affected CO2 levels, not vice versa. But also due to a bad understanding of many major factors in climate (such as the heliospheres affect on the charged cosmic particles which are needed for clouds to be able to form, as well as more important greenhouse gases like water fumes).

More importantly though there are countless other environmental dangers (overpopulation, fragmentation, deforestation and other habitat loss, pollutants (poisons etc), an increasing number of different chemicals in the environment whose combined effects are unpredicted and not know often until bad things happen, poaching, artificial greenhouse gases which do not otherwise appear, and for which there is no ongoing circulation and thus they stay in the atmosphere for hundreds of thousands of years, unlike CO2 which has a short turnaround period and so forth) which are way more serious to the biosphere, which are responsible for the vast majority of natural devastation (not climate change!), but are getting in the shade of the climate change alarmism, which often reaches ridiculous heights (at once in this very forum one user said that I was crazy to talk about CO2 levels historically and that they and the temperatures have never been higher than today, absolutely insane a proposition but this user did not spare on the words in attacking me based on this total bunch of nonsense...). Whereas in the real world not only are they a marginal issue in our (in this case hypotethical) affect on the biosphere, but they have beneficial effects as well in helping vegetation grow.

What got me when I first read the post you replied to but which I didnt at the moment, but now that it is brought up I as well may, is that CO2 is called a _pollutant_. That is likely one of the most ridiculous things that has ever appeared in any environmental discussion, yet this is widespread lingo. Consider this; a gas which is absolutely crucial for life as we know it and without which the biosphere would die on the planet, is a "pollutant". Insane. Where do people get these things? I to believe we should aim to affect the place we live minimally, practice _ecologyl_, but CO2 is not in any way a pollutant. It is an integrated part of the atmosphere around which _life_ is built, which has historically been at levels over 20 times that of today (looking back throught time to the cenozoic), and which about 100-150 years ago was at its lowest levels ever during the past 600 million years.

Not to talk about that this as you said, is used for political motivations, relevant to this; often in environmental issues where the results of those different "programs" themself hurt nature more and more directly than CO2 ever could. Basically they are almost all based on increasing experimentation with the environment rather than just trying to lessen impact thereon.

That not saying that anthropologicly affected climate (beside natural constant climate changes, forming of lakes, disappearance of old ones etc) is not something to avoid, altough its nature is not easy to understand especially since it became public that the warmest year in the 20th century was in the 30's (this may or may not be relevant though, it can be warming naturally). Fast changes in climate can hurt the biosphere, that is one of the reason why a truly wealthy biosphere is important. These different (not only climatic) changes happen in any case, and to simplify the implications; the healthier biosphere the more opportunities for it (for life that is) to survive such changes. But the biosphere itself is hurt today by factors already mentioned, and climate change is not one of them. 

Im am impressed that you have went through those particular educations without becoming one advocator of this kind of alarmism, but what do I know, maybe that is just if you make a living of it. It may be so that it is rather people who do not study these issues who are the ones who are worried about it. I am just a physics student at present so I cannot back what I write with such credentials as you can.

Personally, I do not have any big issue with these plants in Moscow. There are many other things that could be done to improve Moscow further. I think it has been a bit exaggerated here. However, one can speculate on what seems the long-term best thing. So to a large degree I agree with KVentz even if I dont agree with calling CO2 a pollutant. At the same time I do not doubt ruslan33 in that private and general public interests clash, and this can be an issue because private enterprise cannot be allowed to do what they want to even if its not in the interest of the public affected by it (on the other hand the public institutions cannot be allowed to do what they want either).

Does anyone have any info on how the interior work is progressing?

P.S. What is "global warming effect"? Never heard that one before. I thought it was called greenhouse effect. Haha; _global warming effect_, what a manipulative and misleading term. Did they use that on television yet? :lol:


----------



## KVentz

anm said:


> Also, electricity and heat are used in Russsia (and Moscow) so wastefully, that implementing energy-saving measures already used in other countries that import natural gas would probably solve most of the problem.


This problem is solving in Moscow. Almost all old 5-floor panel buildings with poor thermal protection were demolished. Repairable series of 9-floor houses with poor thermal protection are warmed, old windows are changed to tight double-glazed ones. All new buildings already have them. An I have only two incandescent lamps at home: in the refrigerator and the oven. All other are luminescent and I think about diodes. Do I use electricity wastefully?



ruslan33 said:


> The city goverment of Moscow could install some more modern equipped power heat stations outside the city.


You can transport electricity on distance of 100 kilometres but you can not do this with hot water. You have to heat it locally, near the consumption. So, if you move CHPs outside the city you can not use the benefits of CHP at all, you can use them only as ordinary thermal power station wasting all 'superfluous' energy of hot water. And you must heat water and warm houses using more power from other sources.

OK, I'll try to explain it easier. You want to have:

1 unit of electricity,
1 unit of hot drinking water and
1 unit of hot water for warming houses.

You build the CHP in the city and you have all of them at once. You have one CHP producing:

1 unit of electricity,
1 unit of hot drinking water and
1 unit of hot water for warming houses.

Now you say: what an ugly pipes, I don't like them! You decided to move power station outside the city. In gives you 1 unit of electricity and nothing more. Nothing. But you need hot water! 2 units of it! How will you get them? You don't like pipes, so you should use the electricity. But you have only one unit of it an you already use it. So, you must build more powerful power station, three times more powerfull. Three times more dirty. And now you are producing:

*3 units (!!!)* of electricity,
1 unit of hot drinking water and
1 unit of hot water for warming houses.

And you are still use only:

*1 unit* of electricity,
1 unit of hot drinking water and
1 unit of hot water for warming houses.

2 units of electricity power are wasting just because you don't like pipes. I don't think anyone outside this thread doesn't like pipes _so_ much. Hopefully people who make decisions have brains.


----------



## ruslan33

KVentz said:


> This problem is solving in Moscow. Almost all old 5-floor panel buildings with poor thermal protection were demolished. Repairable series of 9-floor houses with poor thermal protection are warmed, old windows are changed to tight double-glazed ones. All new buildings already have them. An I have only two incandescent lamps at home: in the refrigerator and the oven. All other are luminescent and I think about diodes. Do I use electricity wastefully?
> 
> 
> You can transport electricity on distance of 100 kilometres but you can not do this with hot water. You have to heat it locally, near the consumption. So, if you move CHPs outside the city you can not use the benefits of CHP at all, you can use them only as ordinary thermal power station wasting all 'superfluous' energy of hot water. And you must heat water and warm houses using more power from other sources.
> 
> OK, I'll try to explain it easier. You want to have:
> 
> 1 unit of electricity,
> 1 unit of hot drinking water and
> 1 unit of hot water for warming houses.
> 
> You build the CHP in the city and you have all of them at once. You have one CHP producing:
> 
> 1 unit of electricity,
> 1 unit of hot drinking water and
> 1 unit of hot water for warming houses.
> 
> Now you say: what an ugly pipes, I don't like them! You decided to move power station outside the city. In gives you 1 unit of electricity and nothing more. Nothing. But you need hot water! 2 units of it! How will you get them? You don't like pipes, so you should use the electricity. But you have only one unit of it an you already use it. So, you must build more powerful power station, three times more powerfull. Three times more dirty. And now you are producing:
> 
> *3 units (!!!)* of electricity,
> 1 unit of hot drinking water and
> 1 unit of hot water for warming houses.
> 
> And you are still use only:
> 
> *1 unit* of electricity,
> 1 unit of hot drinking water and
> 1 unit of hot water for warming houses.
> 
> 2 units of electricity power are wasting just because you don't like pipes. I don't think anyone outside this thread doesn't like pipes _so_ much. Hopefully people who make decisions have brains.


Who said that you need to export hot water to housing. Each flat/building should have it's own heat boiler or each resident should have their own boiler to make warm water. This is how we doing it in Europe. This is not only better but you know that in summer time in Russia they close warm water for some days to renew the old pipes. Just horrible ! If each home/flat had their own boiler and heat equipment you would not had cold showers in the summer hno:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

ruslan33 said:


> Who said that you need to export hot water to housing.
> Each flat/building should have it's own heat boiler or each resident should have their own boiler to make warm water.


Let me think... how about "No,gtfo!" ?


----------



## ruslan33

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Let me think... how about "No,gtfo!" ?


So you don't want Moscow to modernise ? The old rusty pipesystem of hot drinking water need to be modernized anyway in Moscow.


----------



## KVentz

ruslan33 said:


> Who said that you need to export hot water to housing. Each flat/building should have it's own heat boiler or each resident should have their own boiler to make warm water.


So you must burn up to three times more fuel. One time for electricity in a power plants and two times for hot water and warming in houses. And you still blame us for power wasting? 



> This is how we doing it in Europe.


That's fine, more gas Russia will sell to you. 



> This is not only better but you know that in summer time in Russia they close warm water for some days to renew the old pipes.


14 days (about 10 days this summer in my house in fact) for old systems. And there is no warm water closing in houses with modern water network. It was in USSR when warm water closed for three weeks in summer because people paid for months and paid for one week as a full month. Now we have the water counters and water company is unprofitable to leave us without hot water for a long time.


----------



## Zollern

What's happened to the IBC thread? 
It seems to have turned into an interminable debate about Moscow heating systems and pipes and hot drinking water and the forming of lakes...


----------



## ruslan33

KVentz said:


> So you must burn up to three times more fuel. One time for electricity in a power plants and two times for hot water and warming in houses. And you still blame us for power wasting?
> 
> 
> That's fine, more gas Russia will sell to you.
> 
> 
> 14 days (about 10 days this summer in my house in fact) for old systems. And there is no warm water closing in houses with modern water network. It was in USSR when warm water closed for three weeks in summer because people paid for months and paid for one week as a full month. Now we have the water counters and water company is unprofitable to leave us without hot water for a long time.


And yes the air in Moscow is still 100 times worser then in any metropole in Europe.

Do you know why there is no warm water closing in summer in modern houses/flats ?

Cause they have a BOILER installed 

P.s In belgium we use a lot of energy from green renewable energy resources like wind power and solar energy. Something Russia should learn from Europe instead of wasting energy and money.


----------



## Aemilia

come back to thread pls


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## russianpride

Oasis-Bangkok

Great photos!:banana:

Do you speak Russian?


----------



## harsh1802

russianpride said:


> Oasis-Bangkok
> 
> Great photos!:banana:
> 
> Do you speak Russian?


I don't see anything!


----------



## russianpride

harsh1802 said:


> I don't see anything!


I did not post any photos. I just said that I like photos from Oasis-Bangkok post


----------



## KVentz

ruslan33 said:


> And yes the air in Moscow is still 100 times worser then in any metropole in Europe.


Motor transport gives 83% of air pollution in Moscow.



> Do you know why there is no warm water closing in summer in modern houses/flats ?
> 
> Cause they have a BOILER installed


I have already said that in some regions of Moscow there is no warm water closing in summer. And NO boilers.



> P.s In belgium we use a lot of energy from green renewable energy resources like wind power and solar energy.


I'm happy for you. You have no other way because you don't have enough mineral resources and you don't want to depend on Russia and other suppliers. That's simple.


----------



## poxuy

Poster of upcoming film "The Forbidden Reality" (Запрещённая Реальность), which premier will be on 8th October. Probalby there will be some IBC shots)










And concept of upcoming film "Black Lightning" (Чёрная Молния) (31st December), where it will be scene with car landed on one of the floors of skyscrapers, and scenes in "Mall of Russia".


----------



## ruslan33

KVentz said:


> Motor transport gives 83% of air pollution in Moscow.
> 
> 
> I have already said that in some regions of Moscow there is no warm water closing in summer. And NO boilers.
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you. You have no other way because you don't have enough mineral resources and you don't want to depend on Russia and other suppliers. That's simple.


Were do you get the warm water from in new Moscow housing if the warm water pipeliens are closed in the summer ? A friend of mine leaves close to Nordstar tower in Moscow and last summer they closed the warm water. He only get's warm water by heating it up in their Boiler.


----------



## russianpride

ruslan33 said:


> Were do you get the warm water from in new Moscow housing if the warm water pipeliens are closed in the summer ?


Water pipelines are closed only for 10-15 days maximum because of maintance.



ruslan33 said:


> A friend of mine leaves close to Nordstar tower in Moscow and last summer they closed the warm water. He only get's warm water by heating it up in their Boiler.


It is not true. He lies. :bash:


----------



## K-ON MIO

poxuy said:


> Poster of upcoming film \"The Forbidden Reality\" (Запрещённая Реальность), which premier will be on 8th October. Probalby there will be some IBC shots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And concept of upcoming film \"Black Lightning\" (Чёрная Молния) (31st December), where it will be scene with car landed on one of the floors of skyscrapers, and scenes in \"Mall of Russia\".



I might watch it.


----------



## ruslan33

russianpride said:


> Water pipelines are closed only for 10-15 days maximum because of maintance.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not true. He lies. :bash:


No it was only closed for 3 days but they get warm water by heating it up by modern gas boilers


----------



## KVentz

ruslan33 said:


> Were do you get the warm water from in new Moscow housing if the warm water pipeliens are closed in the summer ?


From another pipe. Is it so hard to guess?


----------



## Samrat

GuiH said:


> a big, and the biggest one


Can sombody translate this poem(?)from Portuguese to English


----------



## MakZer




----------



## NorteN

MakZer said:


>


Tremendous impression :banana:


----------



## MakZer




----------



## roromu

^^^Breathtaking


----------



## Kishjar

Today =)


----------



## Skyman

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliona13/3765380504/in/pool-moscow-city










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3682008256/in/pool-moscow-city


----------



## Shmack

Kishjar said:


> Today =)


Hmmm.. If i'm not mistaken only some hundred Veyrons have been built yet. Somehow after seein this pic i think that at least 99 of them are currently in Moscow. :lol:


----------



## Uaarkson

I love the design of these towers, but having them all go up at the same time in such a planned fashion makes them feel mass produced


----------



## Brad

Uaarkson said:


> I love the design of these towers, but* having them all go up at the same time in such a planned fashion *makes them feel mass produced


I wish it were true


----------



## Alexriga

I want such towers being mass produced around the world. And so every tower is different unless their are twin towers


----------



## bains1971

Great pictures skyman:cheers:


----------



## locbuuloc

very impressive


----------



## Ruso141

good for Moscow


----------



## SJM

Skyman said:


>


Wow what an amazing shot, so futuristic. :cheers:


----------



## russianpride

Crisis :nuts:




bdb2000 said:


> Композиция получше...
> 2009-07-30
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Brad

bdb2000


----------



## dark_shadow1

Skyman said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3682008256/in/pool-moscow-city


Wow, that will probably be better than Frankfurt's skyline when completed.
By the way, what about that planned 500+ meters towers? Is it on hold/canceled/redesigned?


----------



## Indian Forever

The new building complement the old ones.


----------



## Capricorn8

For UK guys:
on the first Brad's pic roof with green semicircle (bottom left) is the UK embassy in Russia.


----------



## ida.zhan

wonderful


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Capricorn8 said:


> For UK guys:
> on the first Brad's pic roof with green semicircle (bottom left) is the UK embassy in Russia.


Cheers old chap, I'll know where to go if I get into any trouble!


----------



## MakZer

Author: http://users.livejournal.com/_gera_/1008353.html


----------



## Ysh

La panarama!

http://chistoprudov.ru/livejournal/roofs/gorod_stolits_3/360/gorod_stolits_3_360.html


----------



## SWooSH27

//


----------



## Brad

Ysh said:


> La panarama!
> 
> http://chistoprudov.ru/livejournal/roofs/gorod_stolits_3/360/gorod_stolits_3_360.html


For those who don't understand Russian.
This is 360 degrees panorama. Use left button to rotate.
Use ctrl and shift keys as well to see closer.


----------



## buildmilehightower

those apartments have NYC feeling.


----------



## poxuy

Don't remember this image was posted:


----------



## KWEST

so are all the towers going up or are some of them canceled/on hold?


----------



## Gaeus

KWEST said:


> so are all the towers going up or are some of them canceled/on hold?


The Russia Tower was canceled. The space will turn into a parking lot. Besides that, I am not sure if there are others that were canceled.


----------



## poxuy

Gaeus said:


> The Moscow Tower was canceled. The space will turn into a parking lot. Besides that, I am not sure if there are others that were canceled.


Russia Tower. It depends on economic situation in the world. Maybe 4-5 years later, if economic will rise, there will be plans to build it.


----------



## SJM

I hope so it is one of the best designed supertalls ever.


----------



## WiGgLz01

poxuy said:


> Russia Tower. It depends on economic situation in the world. Maybe 4-5 years later, if economic will rise, there will be plans to build it.


ive read that the russia tower is just on hold, and if the economic conditions persist then it will be drastically scaled down. i hope they dont do thathno:.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

poxuy said:


> Don't remember this image was posted:


Failed Dreams!


----------



## sakai

Skyman said:


> *Pictures from Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/qbikcs/3929334490/sizes/l/


awesome


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

KWEST said:


> so are all the towers going up or are some of them canceled/on hold?


While some projects are currently on hold, every project except for Russia Tower is continuing.



> ive read that the russia tower is just on hold,


Project will be resumed in 6-7 years. It will have new owner and investor, and they most likely will order new design for the tower. If it will be as high as current one is impossible to tell now.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Ysh

3 october 2009


----------



## Ni3lS

KWEST said:


> so are all the towers going up or are some of them canceled/on hold?


I think the Federation tower is On Hold. Or it has really slow construction progress.


----------



## kossia

Hed_Kandi said:


> Failed Dreams!


NO, only one tower has been cancelled the rest will be built!


----------



## russianpride

kossia said:


> NO, only one tower has been cancelled the rest will be built!


Kossia, it's not cancelled! :bash:


----------



## spectre000

russianpride said:


> Kossia, it's not cancelled! :bash:


Somebody's in denial. :lol:

It's been well reported that the Russia Tower has been cancelled and instead a car park will be built in its plot. That's not to say ten years from now a new developer won't step in and build something else in its place. But whatever is built there in the future will almost likely be a completely different design.


----------



## coth

spectre000
actually it was reported some people offered moscow government an idea to build parking. but the land is not owned by moscow government. and i highly doubt they will able to buy the plot any time soon.


----------



## spectre000

^^ I guess it sits as a_ surface _parking lot for now.


----------



## coth

wrong guess. it's an empty plot with security.


----------



## Bolik




----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ majestic


----------



## Nneznajka

by bdb2000


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*10.10.2009*


----------



## Skyman

*Pictures from Flickr

Dmitry Mordolff's photostream*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003186859/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003186989/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003187101/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003949636/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003950010/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003950252/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003188341/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003950782/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## LASTKA

wowwwwwwwww. really amazing shots man!!!!


----------



## xombie

Amazing shots!!!111 Especially the last two!!


----------



## Andre_idol

Amazing :drool:


----------



## Chipa

Incredible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WiGgLz01

beautiful! they need more buildings though. that is too bad the ressia tower is cancelled hno:


----------



## Ysh

we are waiting for Mercury Tower and City Duma to rise in several months!
IBC will look better


----------



## Nneznajka

> ressia tower


 :nono:

By Bolik


----------



## MakZer




----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow! Very nice futuristic looking skyline! Moscow deserves this neat skyline!


----------



## spectre000

Work on the Imperia Tower has really picked up over the last month and the cranes are down off the City of Capital Towers. Nice to see some really noticable progress at the IBC. Can't wait for Mercury to make a dent on the skyline as well.


----------



## [D1ego]

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## RelaxInPireaus

it is very impressive

but why did they build on such small area. maybe with time the district will grow with more towers


----------



## thryve

Oh. WOW!!!!!

That is one of my favourite pictures from skyscrapercity EVER!!! It's now my background. :cheers:


----------



## CalmWater

yeah, author photo make also this: http://photo.metroblog.ru/lj/22_2009-11-14/moscow-city.html


----------



## I do

Amazing! Moscow looks like Gotham city or something!


----------



## mihir1310

omfggggg i sincerely hope thats not a photoshop!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MakZer




----------



## xlchris

I don't know, it looks impressive yes. But it still hasn't 'got' me. Not realy a fan of this skyline yet.


----------



## arturro666

I'm afraid that it's gona be an oldfashioned in a short time.


----------



## Mukaltin

I just came across some Moscow fog shots by Ilya Varlamov and I sincerely believe they are worth posting. Maybe they don't show some actual progression, but they are definately worth giving a look and have some artistic glimpse.


























































And the last one, my absolutely favourite shot:








It was made by Dmitry Chistoprudov but this shot definately suits this set perfectly.


----------



## warden987

arturro666 said:


> I'm afraid that it's gona be an oldfashioned in a short time.



What short time exactly do you think it is going to be old-fashioned in?


----------



## arturro666

10 years.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Major Deegan

arturro666 said:


> 10 years.


A lot of recently built skyscrapers will seem old-fashioned after a decade of time. That's the sad truth behind trends in contemporary life, where architecture becomes commodified and is no longer a subject of a lasting artistic interest.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

nice shot Makzer-it's very massive


----------



## Chipa

Wow it's amazing!


----------



## Theca Winter

That is the sickest set ever! Congrats Moscow. The future, now. Thx 4 posting Mukaltin. :cheers:


----------



## Alexriga

Mukaltin said:


> And the last one, my absolutely favourite shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made by Dmitry Chistoprudov but this shot definately suits this set perfectly.


Absolutely not realistic but seems like Star Trek or some computer game :banana:


----------



## yazm1991

^^ Simply AMAZING!!!


----------



## railcity

thryve said:


> The placement of the towers looks so strategic, too, interestingly.


Ten years ago, this area was a "blind spot" of the city and not "strategic" at all. I remember an alternative club, run-down industrial area and barking wild dogs. 

Anyway, the Moskva-river has a lot of slopes, so you could find many such "strategically-looking" (in middle-age terms) places in Moscow. If it will become the new centre, the future will show. But it doesn't depend on middle-age factors. 

I love the pic with the photographer on the roof btw.


----------



## FM 2258

xlchris said:


> I don't know, it looks impressive yes. But it still hasn't 'got' me. Not realy a fan of this skyline yet.


I think it's because it's missing the Russia Tower: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396624


----------



## LSyd

lookin' very sci-fi, i love it.

-


----------



## desertpunk

^^ who could have imagined Moscow like this 20 years ago? Stunning!!!


----------



## warden987

desertpunk said:


> ^^ who could have imagined Moscow like this 20 years ago? Stunning!!!



Not even 20, but even 10 years ago it was hardly imaginable.


----------



## th1

still it's a drop in the ocean compared to some Asian or American cities


----------



## warden987

^^But well begun is half done, isn't it?

Who knows what Moscow will look like in the same span of 10 years?


----------



## borza

th1 said:


> still it's a drop in the ocean compared to some Asian or American cities


But if you compare Moscow with European cities like Paris and London it is more impressive. And thereby Moscow has a longer history than New York for example with a lot of historical buildings. You can see Moscow growing from century to century and that is also what happening in Europe as well. You can't see such mix of styles in Asia or America.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.12.09*


----------



## mihir1310

omg!!!!!!!!!!!1 heavenly !!!!!!!!!


----------



## spectre000

As always, beautiful pic mr. myxin! I love Moscow Towers lighted crown. Don't think I've seen that yet.


----------



## Peloso

mr. MyXiN said:


> *08.12.09*http://www.myxin.ru/fotos/moscow_city/08.12.09/IMG_7562-Panorama.jpg


Is it just me, or Federation west tower's occupancy rate is rising more and more?


----------



## killer_87

the skyline looks like L.A.


----------



## Vladivostok53

killer_87 said:


> the skyline looks like L.A.


I wish we would have something like that in L. A.


----------



## renovatio

th1 said:


> still it's a drop in the ocean compared to some Asian or American cities


Yes, of course, I know of so many American and Asian cities that have upwards of 5 supertalls just finished or under construction. ;-)

Look at a panorama of Moscow if you want to see more high-rises to complement these buildings. Of course a shot of just the IBC looks like a drop in the ocean. It IS a drop in the ocean of all the buildings in Moscow! The best drop though, heh.


----------



## warden987

It is rather upsetting for me as for one living in Moscow to see a certain slump in the construction of the Business Center-some projects were cancelled, some are on hold, the construction of some has been slowed down.

I do remember I was so sure back in 2006 that the pearl of this center-Russian Tower- would be finished in 2010.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## MakZer




----------



## MakZer




----------



## Skyman

*Flickr*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/volsare/4185834854/in/photostream/


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*17.12.09*


----------



## [D1ego]

19.12.09


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/107778/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/107779/


----------



## Osaka H

Sweet! I hope I'll go there again in 2010


----------



## warden987

^^

There's already Mercury Tower to be seen. Great!:cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiselevsasha/4378803028/sizes/o/


----------



## Andre_idol

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Blue Flame

Nice, but they really need to build Federation Tower at its original height and finish Eurasia.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

We have rumours that Eurasia will restart in the beginning of may.


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!


----------



## Ysh

Frozen city...


----------



## Igor

http://nighteye.livejournal.com/271346.html


----------



## cowch11

I'm a big fan of this project. I especially love the mall. One day I hope to visit Russia and now I have even more excitement coming my way.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Excellent updates. Do these towers got tenants to fill it up?


----------



## Brad




----------



## anm

by rkspaz

Yesterday


----------



## Igor

http://moscowalbum.com/photographers/profile/user/23


----------



## Skyman

Flickr

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4417782427/sizes/l/*


----------



## rkspaz

by Me from distance of 21 kilometre...


----------



## Bolik




----------



## webeagle12

I love green tower design. Something different


----------



## Brad

^^Beautiful pics.




rkspaz said:


>


Mercury tower is seen from the distance


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

^^ We need a demolition squad in this area asap.


----------



## Brad

This area is very far from the cenre of Moscow. No demolition during next 50 years


----------



## thryve

Stunning pictures.

Moscow looks like an incredible city-- Thanks everyone for all the awesome regular updates on the development of the International Business Center.


----------



## So_SerIous

So big difference between these two areas^^:uh:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*14.03.2010*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*14.03.2010*


----------



## Drayton

I bet in one or two years Moscow\'ll be the best Skyline in Europe , if its not right now.. :nuts: , congratulations this tower is amazing.


----------



## Brad

Thanx
A very good view.


----------



## Andre_idol

Love it!!


----------



## crapzoid

Sure, it's great during the day. But at night it's really something to behold.

Прекрасный!

:bow:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Прекрасный!... Whatever that means...


----------



## darkie_one

>


This look photoshopped :lol:


----------



## crapzoid

AUTOTHRILL said:


> Прекрасный!... Whatever that means...


It basically means 'beautiful'. 

But yeah, these skyscrapers and supertalls are phenomenal. I could just sit there and stare at them all day long.

:cheers:


----------



## Ysh

cool updates, guys, keep them coming!


----------



## gunslinger

darkie_one said:


> This look photoshopped :lol:


And although that might not look like it, there's a 155 meters wide river between MIBC and those low-rises up-front.


----------



## krkseg1ops

gunslinger said:


> And although that might not look like it, there's a 155 meters wide river between MIBC and those low-rises up-front.


:nuts:


----------



## Evil78

Drayton said:


> I bet in one or two years Moscow\'ll be the best Skyline in Europe , if its not right now..


Moscow is definitely heading in the right direction, but comon' man!, have a bit of patience. Still a long long way to go, until you can say that it has the best skyline in Europe.....(the Business center in Moscow has still less then 10 buildings, so you can't really call that a skyline)
_*La Defense, Paris*_

















_*
Frankfurt am Main*_


















*London*









*Vienna*









*Benidorm, Spain*








^^
And in most of these cities there is still a lot of construction going on, plus in other cities also (like Warsaw, Madrid, Barcelona, Liverpool etc.etc.), so deciding which is best will not be so easy. Having the tallest building, doesn't necessarily mean that it forms the best skyline.


----------



## desertpunk

^^ Yeah, well Moscow already has the BEST LOOKING SKYLINE IN EUROPE.


----------



## Aemilia

I live in Paris and work in Russia and I think that in 2 years Moscow will have the best skyline in Europe, they build faster as us and more impressive buildings


----------



## Vanzetti

Moscow is a hellhole, skyline or not.


----------



## Evil78

Aemilia said:


> ... they build faster as us...


On Hold...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320686&page=139


----------



## coth

Evil78 said:


> On Hold...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320686&page=139


Care to read post 1. It's outdated, but still there are a lot of info with links to all related threads. You will find that IBC is a district of supertalls and other skyscrapers. Some of them are only under planning, some on-hold, some already built, some are under active construction and some plots are under preparations.


----------



## Steelblade

Vanzetti said:


> Moscow is a hellhole, skyline or not.


You are nasty and unethical low-bred character undeserving of respect. How dare you? Moscow is a place of complete bliss and delight.


----------



## crapzoid

Vanzetti said:


> Moscow is a hellhole, skyline or not.


You've been there?


----------



## mihir1310

desertpunk said:


> ^^ Yeah, well Moscow already has the BEST LOOKING SKYLINE IN EUROPE.


only if they finish the Federation . hno: i really hope they do


----------



## prikhod

Steelblade said:


> You are nasty and unethical low-bred character undeserving of respect. How dare you? Moscow is a place of complete bliss and delight.





Vanzetti said:


> Moscow is a hellhole, skyline or not.


Ok, Moscow is NOT a place of complete bliss and delight. Also, Moscow is not a hell hole either.

I live in Toronto and I went to Moscow in 2008 last time and initially I wanted to leave the next day, BUT after spending 3 weeks there, I wanted to stay and was a little sad to go back to T.O.

Let's stay away from the extremes, as they are inaccurate and don't depict reality.


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG

Steelblade said:


> You are nasty and unethical low-bred character undeserving of respect. How dare you? Moscow is a place of complete bliss and delight.


He just wants to get attention, he showed pics of airplanes in the NY/WTC thread and laughed about it.:weird:

I like Moscow, the skyline is becoming really nice and they have some stunning projects U/C, in a few years it will beat Frankfurt as best European skyline I think.


----------



## crapzoid

I'd argue that they are already on par with Frankfurt. Both cities have stunning skylines.


----------



## Vanzetti

crapzoid said:


> You've been there?


I`ve been there.


----------



## Vanzetti

Steelblade said:


> You are nasty and unethical low-bred character undeserving of respect. How dare you? Moscow is a place of complete bliss and delight.


Yeah, especially during the traffic jams. Which is to say, all the time. :lol:


----------



## Mauro Salta

Moscow: For me the best skyline of Europe




























In size it is by far the best on the continent Skyline.


----------



## RobertWalpole

This is impressive. With the price of oiling rising, Moscow will become extremely wealthy.


----------



## dark_shadow1

It's impressive but looks kinda weird since half of the towers are U/C...


----------



## boyerling3

dark_shadow1 said:


> It's impressive but looks kinda weird since half of the towers are U/C...


That's all Dubai is too. But yeah, Moscow's skyline lacks the flow of Chicago, New York, or Hong Kong but that can always be remedied.


----------



## Shezan

that digital clock impresses me :uh:


----------



## crapzoid

Damn right, the digital clock is all kinds of awesome. Who needs to look at the time on a clock in your apartment when you can just look out of the window at night and see the time on that digital clock.

That's if you have a good view of the building first, of course.


----------



## [D1ego]

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## SeregaRUS

One day Moscow will look like this ^^


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG

That looks awesome! But how many years will this take?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Russia Tower was canceled, everything else should be ready around 2016-2018.


----------



## preppy

It seems however rather interesting though - some other works to be done also. 

Thanks, amazing.


----------



## coth

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Russia Tower was canceled, everything else should be ready around 2016-2018.


Currently on hold. Any decisions won't come early of 2014.


----------



## Brad

The Terminal won't be built between Moscow and Petersburg towers, it will cover the "hole" from this angle.


----------



## Igor

>


http://community.livejournal.com/msk_foto/1322014.html?mode=reply


----------



## harsh1802

Brad said:


>


Cool shot.


----------



## RobertWalpole

Magnificent.


----------



## Mistral1

What a great cluster you have there in Moscow!!!!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*11.04.10*


----------



## borza

http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c214748364811042010102719


----------



## MakZer

Pilotless helicopter










Autor: http://zyalt.livejournal.com/237547.html#cutid1


----------



## Sky_Crawler

http://chistoprudov.ru/livejournal/aero/imperia/06_big.jpg


----------



## anm

Check out this link

18 pics

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/35716.html#cutid1


----------



## spectre000

anm said:


> Check out this link
> 
> 18 pics
> 
> http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/35716.html#cutid1


Great pictures. Those are the first shots of Imperia's Tower podium I've seen. Also looks like City Hall and City Duma is all built to grade.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Edward Brendan

I dont know about the history of this country tell me plz.
Thanks.


----------



## coth

You've mixed up something, but this is not the Russian history thread.


----------



## crapzoid

You can see he's advertising bathroom fixtures and all in his signature.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Oops, wrong forum


----------



## Destroyed007

crapzoid said:


> You can see he's advertising bathroom fixtures and all in his signature.


We're seeing that on most suspicious users, but anyway we're getting too far on this subject


----------



## Ozerov

Coth this Moscow İnternational Business Center Turkish construction company Enka do ? i have heard they do and they some skyscraper own these right ?


----------



## coth

Try to read post #1


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*16.04.10*


^^_click to enlarge_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/569099/index.en.html


----------



## skyscraper100

wow. this is the best and the tallest european skyline. impressive towers


----------



## skyscraper03

Many of buildings there are unique and very shiny! 
Once one of the poorest countries in Europe now possesses the tallest skyline in the continent.
By the way, is that all oil money? 
How did they build so many buildings so quickly?


----------



## Shezan

awesome pic, MyXin :applause:


----------



## coth

it was already answered several times. it's not oil money, but large office space demand.


----------



## Vrooms

Looking really good. I really love the shapes!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Moscow has creat its city first skyline in a very short span of time and create its identity worldwide just like Dubai......Love this skyline......


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

skyscraper03 said:


> Many of buildings there are unique and very shiny!
> Once one of the poorest countries in Europe now possesses the tallest skyline in the continent.
> By the way, is that all oil money?
> How did they build so many buildings so quickly?


the poorest countrie??? is it joke???:nuts:


----------



## Vrooms

firoz bharmal said:


> Moscow has creat its city first skyline in a very short span of time and create its identity worldwide just like Dubai......Love this skyline......


Do they have any plans for a Supertall like the Burj Dubai?


----------



## im_from_zw038

Is it true that they will built a very tall highrise in red or yellow in this cluster?


----------



## Atmosphere

You mean this one

It's already a long time under construction. Or to you mean the big red tower consisting of 4 smaller connected towers?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

im_from_zw038 said:


> Is it true that they will built a very tall highrise in red or yellow in this cluster?


Both.


----------



## Puto

The cluster is becoming really nice, go Moscow. kay:


----------



## shabangabang

How much office space will be available in this financial district compared to others across Europe? Will it be close to La Defense in Paris?


----------



## Monzaemon

oooooooo lookin ggood looking good


----------



## _Night City Dream_

18.04.2010.


----------



## Brad

Естественная подсветка молла удачно получилась.


----------



## Evrasia 99911




----------



## Brad

Заразная болезнь, видимо, - это "улучшать" перспективу...


----------



## Ervin2

They all came up pretty fast.


----------



## borza

I suppose everyone would agree if I say that Moscow is one of the most beautiful cities in the world:cheers:


----------



## MakZer




----------



## MakZer




----------



## mr. MyXiN

*24.05.10*


----------



## spectre000

http://www.mn.ru/realestate/20100511/55440813.html

*Moskva-City blues as flagship development falters*
at 11/05/2010 21:15
Vladimir Kozlov 

The completion of the central part of the Moskva-City international commercial district would require an additional investment of between 2 billion roubles and 2.5 billion roubles ($66.7 million to $83.3 million), and experts have doubts about the attractiveness of the project. 

Vladimir Silkin, Moscow's deputy mayor in charge of the city's property and land relations, told RIA Novosti that the city government has recently come with a financing scheme for the completion of the complex of towers and is seeking outside investors. "It was decided that co-investors are to be invited", he told RIA. 

Moskva-City, which is being built on a 60-hectare territory on Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment, is the country's biggest development project. Its central part, normally referred to as the "Central Core", consists of overground and underground sections. The underground section is to include a shopping centre, metro, speed-train stations and a parking lot. 

The overground part is to include a hotel, a shopping and entertainment centre and a film and concert hall. The construction of the Central Core began in 2005 and was originally planned to be completed in the second quarter of 2010, with the total investment in the project initially estimated at $300 million. 

According to Silkin, it is vital to complete the parking lot first, as it is supposed to be used by visitors to all parts of the Central Core and also to Moskva-City's other branches. 

"This object is linked to four or five projects", he said. "That includes the central square of Moskva-City, the cinema and concert hall, the shopping and entertainment centre Mall of Russia and a hotel which is to be operated by Mercury. All engineering communications for the Central Core are to pass through the parking lot and its roof is to become the foundation for the film and concert hall." 

The official went on to say that the completion of the Central Core's objects should not be significantly behind schedule. "I hope that the central square is going to be completed by the end of 2011 and the film and concert hall a little later", he said. 

An unnamed source in the Moscow government told RIA that companies controlled by Mikhail Prokhorov could invest in the project. 

Meanwhile, experts are sceptical about attractiveness of Moskva-City for potential investors. "A potential investor in Moskva-City's facilities that are still under construction certainly has alternatives", Maxim Zhulikov, a senior specialist of the office property department at Penny Lane Realty told The Moscow News. "They could not only buy property in the already completed parts of Moskva-City at relatively low prices, but also invest in other major office centres of the city." 

According to Zhulikov, there are still vacant spaces in the completed complex Naberezhnaya Tower by Enka, even though the rent is around the market average, because potential occupants are not sure that the entire complex Moskva-City is going to be completed soon, and the view of a construction site does little to impress them. 

"Currently, there are enough alternatives to Moskva-City in the market that are better located, cheaper, more convenient for tenants and have higher liquidity for investors", Zhulikov said. "Hence the scepticism about investing in Moskva-City's objects under construction. They could probably attract only portfolio investors with ‘long money' and long-term plans."


----------



## _Night City Dream_

10.05.2010.


----------



## rkspaz

25.05.10 by me


----------



## krkseg1ops

Night_City_Dream, what is this plan you showed? I can see some towers but none are familiar with the current construction?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*25.05.10*


----------



## gunslinger

krkseg1ops said:


> Night_City_Dream, what is this plan you showed? I can see some towers but none are familiar with the current construction?


That's original vision of IBC proposed in 1993 if I reckon right.


----------



## coth

gunslinger said:


> That's original vision of IBC proposed in 1993 if I reckon right.


This one is from 1995-1997.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

15.05.2010.


----------



## yangkhm

Amazing!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

View from Novodevichy convent:

Фотографии в альбоме «Новодевичий монастырь (18 мая 2010 года)» night-city-dream на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]






18.05.2010.


----------



## Ysh

from Ostankino TV-tower


----------



## _Night City Dream_

18.05.2010.


----------



## coth

@_Night City Dream_
you are posting too much of outdated shots. just make own thread in photosection or post them in time.


----------



## luci203

:rock:


----------



## Verendil

^^ :applause:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

This is by far the best project in Europe! Very good taste and different. kay:


----------



## anm

from Russian section
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357004&page=131



rkspaz said:


>


----------



## Skyline_FFM

This last picture rocks! :banana:


----------



## Puto

^^ Yeah, old scrapers against new! kay:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Cool. they are just completing each other. :drool:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great updates. Is International Business Center Moscow's new downtown area?


----------



## luci203

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great updates. Is International Business Center Moscow's new downtown area?


More like the business area. The downtown I guess will remain the Red Square area.


----------



## Christian9

http://www.panoramio.com/user/2308665/tags/Moscow-city?photo_page=6


----------



## _Night City Dream_

23.05.2010.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

24.05.2010.


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Uaarkson

Can't wait to see these towers start filling up. The cluster will look even more incredible at night.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*04.06.10*


----------



## Ysh

fantastic view!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

4.06.2010.


----------



## thc_stoned




----------



## thc_stoned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBMHGYtcRWY

how do I embed this video, i wanna embed it so it can be viewed in the forums


----------



## rotterdam sky-high

how many office space wil be buildt here?


----------



## AILD

thc_stoned said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBMHGYtcRWY
> 
> how do I embed this video, i wanna embed it so it can be viewed in the forums


----------



## MakZer




----------



## benKen




----------



## MakZer




----------



## mr. MyXiN

*23.06.10*


----------



## NiNü8008

Woooww Is Beautiful contry I love Moscú. Es Increíble preciosa ciudad tienen los rusos Felicidades! Congratulations!


----------



## galie

mr. MyXiN said:


> *23.06.10*


wow great Russia :banana:


----------



## BrunoBA

when will start construction of that "M" building?


----------



## cuysal88

Woowww Moscow is stunnin' ^^


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## metsfan

Wow....

- A


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Zorobabel

It'd be awesome if this became a 'core' for skyscraper development, and more high-rises projects developed all around it.


----------



## Igor

http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/247336.html


----------



## cuysal88

Good plot but needs more skyscrapers


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*02.07.10*


----------



## Uaarkson

Wow.


----------



## warden987

Brad said:


>


The MIBC buildings do fall in very well with the surrounding Moscow.:cheers:


----------



## spectre000

warden987 said:


> The MIBC buildings do fall in very well with the surrounding Moscow.:cheers:


I'd say they stick out like sore thumbs. But in a good way.


----------



## [D1ego]

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego]

del...


----------



## SeregaRUS

I have found this video somewere in internet and downloaded it. Sorry, i don`t remember the source. I posted it in youtube. This is 3D model of Moscow-City.


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/110182.html


----------



## Jude12

^^ :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

SeregaRUS said:


> I have found this video somewere in internet and downloaded it. Sorry, i don`t remember the source. I posted it in youtube. This is 3D model of Moscow-City.


i'm so sad that they won't build the russia tower


----------



## yousername

great shot MakZer


----------



## icehot

MakZer said:


> http://makzer.livejournal.com/110182.html


Scary!


----------



## rkspaz

11.07.10 by Me

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*13.07.10*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some pictures inside Naberezhnaya Tower.
You can also see Capital City towers.









14.07.2010.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Evening rush hour in metro under Moscow City, as you can see, stations are not empty as some still think.






14.07.2010.


----------



## Peloso

Hmm. Cladding for the mall.


----------



## coth

Round part of the central core is a hotel. 

Mall has textured cladding with pictures of landscapes.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*21.07.10*











^^ _click to enlarge_




























*Bonus*


^^ _click to enlarge_


----------



## mr impossible

Yay for Moscow, I love the new glassy supertalls, they look so good! I hope Moscow gets another 600m+ building and actually gets build.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*29.07.10*





























^^ <i>click to enlarge</i>


----------



## spectre000

What's planned for that empty plot between Eurasia and Naberezhnaya Towers?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

spectre000 said:


> What's planned for that empty plot between Eurasia and Naberezhnaya Towers?


MOSCOW| Moscow City Transport Terminal, MCTT | 167m | 39 fl | U/C


----------



## spectre000

mr. MyXiN said:


> MOSCOW| Moscow City Transport Terminal, MCTT | 167m | 39 fl | U/C


Thanks!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*30.07.10*


----------



## rkspaz

31.07.10


----------



## Pfeuffer

very bad air quality in Moscow right now ! hno:


----------



## AILD

http://www.agima.ru/3d/


----------



## Theca Winter

Moscow is on its way to having one of the most spectacular modern skylines in the world...the atmosphere there is gonna be amazing. It wont feel like the Cold War days.


----------



## oli83

Wow, the first new rendering I see without Russia Tower! Hopefully all the other towers will be build/completed sooner or later. Still the most interesting skyscraper complex for me, more different designs and styles compared to Dubai Marina for example.


----------



## arhitekturfreak

Wow, this is really huge. Its inclredible how Moscow is developing last decade; a friend of mine (professor of Russian) told me that Moscow is one of the most impressive cities in the world today ... so its probably about time to buy a plane ticket and check it out myself.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

it's gonna' be a beautiful tower indeed!!!!!!!!!kay:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699541048/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698910181/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699541478/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901332491/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901919468/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901329989/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## toiyeuarsenal01

it's awesome


----------



## redbaron_012

In much of the world office space is built to the demand of business and unless tenants are signed before, a building doesn't start but notice in some cities much vacant space...like the close up of a pic here......that's ok..as rules in one place don't dictate rules in another but wonder how corporate financial strength push development in different parts of the world ? Moscow looks great and is impressive...


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*28.08.10*


----------



## Shezan

awesome cluster


----------



## Kazurro

The City Duma is on hold?


----------



## oli83

by van.potapoff; 31.08.2010


----------



## gunslinger

Kazurro said:


> The City Duma is on hold?


Yes, although nearby the old fire station is being demolished right now (pics are here, courtesy of mr. MyXiN) to clear the space for Duma's proposed parking garage.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*04.09.10*











^^ _click to enlarge_


----------



## coth

Works on the Terminal will resume soon. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606022
http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr96/Verendil/CIMG1635HDTV720.jpg

Cladding samples were installed at the site. Polished dark brown granite and glass.
taken by worg yesterday


----------



## Febo

Wow! Great pictures!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

08.09.10


^^_click to enlarge_


^^_click to enlarge_


----------



## GoPiura

Moscow is so amazing.......


----------



## Andrea80

Just found this on http://www.airliners.net/










-> http://www.airliners.net/photo//1703984/L/&sid=0751c60eaabbd941e2c95b05723e5e63


----------



## Brad




----------



## Armidall

http://viewside.livejournal.com/112305.html


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## mr. MyXiN

*13.09.10*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*14.09.10*





































_кликабельно_


----------



## Botswana

Amazing how just 20 years ago, Moscow was a communist wasteland, and now it's a thriving business center with towering skyscrapers. I bet nobody would have ever foreseen this happening so quickly.


----------



## Krosh

Botswana said:


> Amazing how just 20 years ago, Moscow was a communist wasteland, and now it's a thriving business center with towering skyscrapers.


Ouch!
Spend a minute and do a websearch for pre-1970 european scyscrapers. I bet that four of the tallest five were in Moscow with the only exception of stalinist gift to Warsaw. 
Yes, late socialism wasn't a paradise for modern constuction there. But Moscow wasn't a wasteland. At least for a previous half a millenium.


----------



## Botswana

I meant glass skyscrapers. Although I do love the "sister" buildings in Moscow. They should build more of those.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*15.09.10*


----------



## mihir1310

I love Moscow and the IBC . I really hope they finish the entire cluster sooner .


----------



## boschb

^^ great photos on this thread  :cheers2:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*16.09.10*


----------



## bains1971

The adverts on the building looks great.:cheers:


----------



## venom6

A friend of mine was in Moscow just a few weeks ago. He showed me some preatty sweet pictures! Of course the last posts here are fantastic too!


----------



## ikops

Thanks for all the fantastic pictures, Mr. Myxin.


----------



## milkyy

Simply amazing. Moscow's HOT!!!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*24.09.10*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*24.09.10*


----------



## bains1971

The night pictures of the centre looks great, fantastic updates.


----------



## Armidall




----------



## Star2007

*26.09.10*


----------



## Star2007

Old & New:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*30.09.10*


----------



## Stelian

the two photos in the top of that page are absolutelly fantastic!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*07.10.10*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.10.10*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.10.10*


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Phenominal pictures!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## Blue Flame

Indeed, but they really need to finish at least Eurasia and the Federation Tower. 
Mercury is moving along well, and the House of Duma never got up so it doesn't look unfinished. Just imagine what this whole thing would have looked like at night if all of it had been build. ie: including others like Wedding Palace and the Russia Tower.


----------



## krkseg1ops

It would look like a role model for Dubai's Marina/Business Bay cluster


----------



## Armidall

Blue Flame said:


> Indeed, but they really need to finish at least Eurasia and the Federation Tower.
> Mercury is moving along well, and the House of Duma never got up so it doesn't look unfinished. Just imagine what this whole thing would have looked like at night if all of it had been build. ie: including others like Wedding Palace and the Russia Tower.



something like that:


----------



## no_gods

Star2007 said:


> *26.09.10*




amazing, looks like years 2100 :drool:


----------



## KillerZavatar

so amazing pictures. i wish they were HD so i can use them for my desktop


----------



## dot.pl

Now IBC needs a couple of +150 towers to expand the cluster.


----------



## Brad

by Arkona14;


----------



## mihir1310

^^^ I can see a plot next to the Kremlin barricaded . Any ide what thats gonna be ?


----------



## anm

one of renders, final version most likely will be different

currently on hold


----------



## mihir1310

^^ looks nice. What is it named ? Is that an extension of the Kremlin complex ?


----------



## MonsterPug

That would be awesome


----------



## anm

Historically it was a residential/ market district called "Zarjad'je" literally meaning " on the other side of trade rows". The whole district was levelled to build one of Stalins sisters (there were supposed to be eight, not seven) The skyscraper has been partially built, then Stalin died, construction was halted, later the already existing floors have been taken apart. Hotel Rossija (largest in Europe) was built on the foundation of the skyscraper. The Hotel was in turn demolished to build a low rise district that 1) would not obstruct historical view of Kremlin and 2) would be more compatible in architectural style with Kremlin/Red square.



This is an off topic here. If yoou are intersted in the project, there is a thread on the Russian forum (including pics of original district and the partially built skyscraper)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=125385&page=33


----------



## Ysh

my humble contribution, 7 November 2010


----------



## Pfeuffer

hellrazor650 said:


> in terms of skyscrapers and cumulative height Moscow has the most impressive European skyline


no way ! frankfurt got the best skyline by far ! :cheers:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

6.11.2010.


----------



## californian

Pfeuffer said:


> no way ! frankfurt got the best skyline by far ! :cheers:


It is not tall and dense enough to be better "by far". Sorry.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Pfeuffer said:


> no way ! frankfurt got the best skyline by far ! :cheers:


i live in germany so i wish it was true, but it isn't the Frankfurt towers are beautiful, but there is height and density missing for more than just looking nice. Moscow looks more stunning imo.


----------



## Pfeuffer

KillerZavatar said:


> i live in germany so i wish it was true, but it isn't the Frankfurt towers are beautiful, but there is height and density missing for more than just looking nice. Moscow looks more stunning imo.


I was talking about the skyline seen from a certain distance !


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*11.11.10*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*18.11.10*


----------



## Nneznajka

^^ nice photo !


----------



## kkastytis

do some of you know will Mercury tower be included in that complex? If yes, when its going to be built? Thank You/ Sposiba


----------



## Brad

One can see 3 towers with cranes on the last picture.
The most left tower with cranes is the Mercury City Tower.


----------



## im_from_zw038

Pfeuffer said:


> no way ! frankfurt got the best skyline by far ! :cheers:


:lol: take your antipsychotics..


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

Nneznajka said:


> ^^ nice photo !


indeed!kay:


----------



## serhat

Moscow nice skyline in Europe.
My favorite European skylines.Top 5
Istanbul
Moscow 
London
Frankfurt
Paris


----------



## MikeVegas

I've got a question and it's probably been asked before in this topic or other Moscow topics, but what is going to happen to the area where the workers apartments when all the construction is done? Will it be all green park along the river?


----------



## Brad

Mplsuptown said:


> Will it be all green park along the river?


่We'll have a green park painted on the walls of the Mall.
What else do you want?
Oh, yes. City needs a road along the river.


----------



## KVentz

Mplsuptown said:


> Will it be all green park along the river


There are parks to the left and right from the City and a park along the other side of the river. It seems there will be just the street along the City side of the river.


----------



## Brad




----------



## spectre000

By spring I'll bet Mercury City will have overtaken Federation Tower.


----------



## Pfeuffer

^^ hno:
the pace will still decrease when the harsh winter reigns in Moscow !


----------



## coth

there is a low temp right now, but it's uncommon, so go learn about climate first, before making comments.


----------



## KVentz

Pfeuffer said:


> ^^ hno:
> the pace will still decrease when the harsh winter reigns in Moscow !


It's already -14°C at day and -22°C at night.


----------



## Пятница

KVentz said:


> It's already -14°C at day and -22°C at night.


In Israel now


----------



## Pfeuffer

coth said:


> there is a low temp right now, but it's uncommon, so go learn about climate first, before making comments.


hno::bash:


----------



## void0

coth said:


> there is a low temp right now, but it's uncommon, so go learn about climate first, before making comments.


Your reaction is insulting.


----------



## Пятница

games303 said:


> www.skyscraper.ucoz.net


SPAM in every tread!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

General view

























The Central Core (Mall of Russia):









One of the entrances is being built along with the metro exit:








Bagrationi bridge:


I took some shots in there as there was a mini exhibition for AIDS victims support.











Christmas tree is already there:



Post machine, a new service over there:





City Square (didn't find the thread):

Still not ready...





City Palace (didn't find the thread, please help):



Plot 16 (didn't find the thread either and it is under construction, so please help):

16 plot





A new Christmas tree was set in front of the Naberezhnaya Tower as well.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/274691/

5.12.2010.


----------



## Takohashi

>City Palace (didn't find the thread, please help)
MOSCOW | Wedding Palace | 248m | 46 fl | On hold

>Plot 16 (didn't find the thread either and it is under construction, so please help)
MOSCOW | 16 IBC | 336m | 1102ft | 87 fl | Prep


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Thanks.


----------



## GammaHamster

_Night City Dream_ said:


>


hno:


----------



## kidrobot

Yeah, the decision to cancel the Duma tower is sad. On the other hand, transport situation in mibc is close to catastrophic and having a big parking lot there might really be better.

And from what I gather, they are not going to shorten the federation tower, are working on mirax plaza, going to restart construction on plot16 and on city palace. Besides, there is going to be built a concert hall and there is a proposed project by Zaha Hadid. And then, there is the "big city" project and some new skyscrapers might appear in the surrounding area. So, it is not that grim.

So, the only losses are the Russia tower (which is still not cancelled), the duma building and the Eurasia tower, which I hope will be finished when the court case is won by one of the sides.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*19.12.10*


----------



## Пятница

Класс, спасибо!!!!


----------



## jhalsey

Hope they've got heating in those buildings!


----------



## darkie_one

In Russia all building are equipped with central heating.


----------



## Brad

darkie_one said:


> In Russia all building are equipped with central heating.


И даже во время строительства?)


----------



## KillerZavatar

i thought there would be a lot more snow these days in moscow


----------



## gunslinger

KillerZavatar said:


> i thought there would be a lot more snow these days in moscow


There's enough, thank you very much :lol:


----------



## РВСН

22.12.10.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/339386/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/339387/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/339388/


----------



## Пятница

great, thanx!!!!!


----------



## РВСН

thanks! 
22.12.10.

«ммдц.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках
From archive

«ММДЦ» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## sbtcsem

The work of Russia Tower began in 2007.I suppose most of the building's foundation is down.If this is ture,the tower is likely to complete in the future.
Take a look at Shanghai World Finacial Center,its work suspended in 1998 with its foundation done,and restart several years later,complete in 2008.Its original height is 460m,and now it's 492m


----------



## Brad

Thank you very much)


----------



## Пятница

pict are not mine


Izus67 said:


> PEP$$$





Izus67 said:


> в более привычном ракурсе, почти как с выбки меракс)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dmitry Mordolff


----------



## ultEmate

Great pics!


----------



## Proxer

very beautiful!


----------



## brk91

Wow! I love Moscow


----------



## Пятница

Mee too!!!:nuts:


----------



## jackass94

So, when people will move in City of Capitals, It'll be much much greater view


----------



## im_from_zw038

this is one sick cluster, great!


----------



## Igor

Day and Night​


> Автор: http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4053376/


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ Please... I'm running out of adjectives when you post such pictures! <speechless>


----------



## Hoogloper

Nice, never been to Moscow or Russia for that matter.


----------



## spectre000

Igor, that should get posted in one of the photo contests. Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i just wish there would be more high quality pictures i can use as a desktop background pic


----------



## Пятница

day and night..... great idea!!!!


----------



## JLAG

Igor that is a stunning picture.


----------



## elcid1911

^^ My new background pic


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*30.12.10*


----------



## harry·chao

IT'LL BE ONE OF THE BEST SKYLINE IN THE FUTURE


----------



## Пятница

i think, already


----------



## harry·chao

Пятница;69532719 said:


> pict are not mine


really cool


----------



## Пятница

harry·chao said:


> really cool


----------



## РВСН

http://video.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/26/#hq


----------



## venom6

РВСН;69790189 said:


> http://video.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/26/#hq


Fantastic collection of pictures! +1


----------



## EuroVison

harry·chao said:


> IT'LL BE ONE OF THE BEST SKYLINE IN THE FUTURE



It would have looked better with the "Russia Tower."


----------



## KillerZavatar

EuroVison said:


> It would have looked better with the "Russia Tower."


i agree, the russia tower was so amazing, so said it never became realtity


----------



## philphil60

Great photos..it's fun to watch the progress of this fantastic new City Center. I really like the photo with day & night blending.


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

Maybe not the highest nor the most important, but this is definitely one of the most beautiful skylines I've ever seen. The last pictures are stunning.


----------



## jpsolarized

beautiful skyline, elegant


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*04.01.11
Partial solar eclipse for 2011*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*5.1.11*


----------



## РВСН

fine


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*06.01.11*


----------



## Пятница




----------



## sbtcsem

natural arrow


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.01.11*


----------



## Ni3lS

Please no Russian posts here. Only English is allowed so everyone can understand each other.


----------



## droneriot

That's his signature.


----------



## Пятница

droneriot said:


> That's his signature.


^^


----------



## Brad

droneriot said:


> That's his signature.


Do you think the guy who has 10 times more posts than you does not know this?


----------



## droneriot

It's the only cyrillic in the recent history of the thread.


----------



## Brad

^^the answer in cyrillic was deleted by a mod.(may be Ni3lS)
I saw this answer by Пятница


----------



## droneriot

Funny that. If you look at the Mecca thread, Ni3lS makes it very clear that posts that are to be deleted are not to be replied to. Saying one thing and doing another. Fascinating, this human race.


----------



## ultEmate

Izus67 said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4073855/


. .


----------



## jackass94

http://community.livejournal.com/moya_moskva/2689942.html


----------



## cardiff

wow, doesnt look real!


----------



## Gabcy

omg, it looks like a render! the Moscow IBC is an amazing development and even without some towers built in the end, it adds to Moscow and redifines its skyline, great job! so jealous of people living in Moscow


----------



## sdgdj

*zdsgdf*

Dear friends, do you want to have some different things? Whether you want to give your relatives and friends, take a few different exotic gifts? Whether you want to buy some cheap benefits of thing? So please, let us begin now!

Click on our website

(=== http://www.findsoso.com =====)

Will bring you different surprise

=== http://www.findsoso.com =====

=== http://www.findsoso.com =====

=== http://www.findsoso.com =====

=== http://www.findsoso.com =====

=== http://www.findsoso.com =====

=== http://www.findsoso.com =====

=== http://www.findsoso.com ======


----------



## Alexriga

I really like Impreia tower.


----------



## briker

The new Moscow skyline looks superb already!


----------



## krkseg1ops

Imagine last picture with Russia Tower dominating this megacluster and City Hall and Duma robustness


----------



## haikiller11

wow Moscow is amazing


----------



## WonderlandPark

How did you get that photo? I have been there and you must have had a balloon camera or kite camera? Very cool.


----------



## Brad

WonderlandPark said:


> How did you get that photo? I have been there and you must have had a balloon camera or kite camera?


or a good zoom shooting from a building on the high bank of the river.


----------



## xombie

krkseg1ops said:


> Imagine last picture with Russia Tower dominating this megacluster and City Hall and Duma robustness


We can only dream about it now, I'm hoping that at least they finish up Eurasia and Federation to start with, then we can think about Duma and Russia Tower ressurection.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*15.01.11*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*15.1.11*


----------



## thc_stoned

why is the federation tower not moving anything?


----------



## darkie_one

Federation Tower developer has a big debt and lack of finances to continue such massive scale project


----------



## celatus

darkie_one said:


> Federation Tower developer has a big debt and lack of finances to continue such massive scale project


Something wrong with the laws that allow a bankrupt developer to idle projects indefinitely. This project should have changed hands a l long time and proceeded. The demand is there for the space so it is not a problem of finding another developer.


----------



## ruslan33

*Chigirinsky May Build Moscow City Project, Kommersant Says*



> Former billionaire and Russian real estate developer Shalva Chigirinsky may still build a high rise complex in Moscow’s Moscow City after creditor demands stopped his plan to build the world’s tallest building, Kommersant said.
> 
> The development will remain with Tchigirinsky, the newspaper said, citing two people close to the developer. The developer will meet Moscow City officials on the new project soon, Kommersant said, citing unidentified people on both sides


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...uild-moscow-city-project-kommersant-says.html

Russia tower back on track ? :cheers:


----------



## Krosh

ruslan33 said:


> Russia tower back on track ? :cheers:


Nope.
Some rumours float about three less ambitious towers for this plot. Nothing official or definite yet.


----------



## windstride

*17.01.11*



















from http://community.livejournal.com/moya_moskva/2695669.html#cutid1


----------



## GoR_Vrn




----------



## Brad

by ivan.potapoff; 23.01.2011


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*29.01.11*


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Awesome photos, especially the pano shot! :0

Love the way you see the spires of the Stalinist skyscrapers all lit up together... Fantastic


----------



## IamMusic

are there any news on the city 2 and city 3 projects?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Вчера с Citytowers.ru совершили прогулку по ММДЦ, обошли пару раз вокруг, поснимали с разных ракурсов.




Вдоль 3 Кольца бытовки тоже убрали:



































29.01.2011.

And, the central Core:



































29.01.2011.


----------



## Pfeuffer

cute dog !


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*31.1.11*


----------



## KillerZavatar

the buildings all together are so beautiful, they only need to resurrect the russia tower x)


----------



## MattToronto

Great pics!


----------



## oli83

Finally the central core is nearing exterior completion, at least the rounded part on the west side turns out great with the blue cladding!

Anybody some infos on the interior status?


----------



## jhalsey

This tower seems to have gone off the boil many months ago.


----------



## Lightton

Really beautiful.


----------



## GoR_Vrn

oli83 said:


> Finally the central core is nearing exterior completion, at least the rounded part on the west side turns out great with the blue cladding!
> 
> Anybody some infos on the interior status?






























*Central core is ready, its open wery soon.*


----------



## GammaHamster

GoR_Vrn said:


>


This is a ~30m high indoor fountain:cheers:


----------



## oli83

Great, thanks a lot! Didn't expect them to be that far!


----------



## lol-town

GammaHamster said:


> Most likely it will be around 330-340m.


Such small spire? or without it? I hope that spire will be large on this tower


----------



## GammaHamster

lol-town said:


> Such small spire? or without it? I hope that spire will be large on this tower


No spire.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

kidrobot said:


> Actually, I wonder how you have so many posts and ask such questions - it is like you haven't been reading the supertall section for the last 4 years.


sorry, i hadn't known that Mercury City Tower is part of this complex, too. i thought it consists of the twins and this green oval tower :doh: btw i spend most time in the 3D designs subforum and i was just a bit crazy about the supertall status of this complex. but it's cleared up now...

but i still wonder why the threads for all these towers are merged together. it's quite a mess IMO :dunno:


----------



## GammaHamster

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> sorry, i hadn't known that Mercury City Tower is part of this complex, too.


There will be 5 supertalls in the complex - Federaton, Eurasia, Mercury City, City of Capitals and Plot 16.



> but i still wonder why the threads for all these towers are merged together. it's quite a mess IMO


Each tower has it's own thread, this thread is for photos that show entire complex.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
argh, damn me :bash: so the whole downtown complex is called 'International Business Center'... sorry for my confusion...
anyways, i think i should stop posting my assumptions here, i always misunderstand everything...hno:


----------



## xombie

GammaHamster said:


> No spire.


What do you mean? They've decided to remove the spire as originally intended?


----------



## GammaHamster

xombie said:


> What do you mean? They've decided to remove the spire as originally intended?


According to insider information (check citytowers.ru) developer has not yet decided if there will be a spire or not, but variant without spire is very likely.


----------



## smackmack

It really is the best in world trade. International Business Center is Presnenskaya violence, the informal name of the city of Moscow, born in 1992 in Moscow government is the central business district, located on the west ring road Presnensky third near Moscow.


----------



## gunslinger

how come smackmack is still not banned?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.02.11*


----------



## Brad

McEwen1 said:


> Any other Spartak fans here?


Try here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72078535#post72078535


----------



## oli83

from the Russian thread, posted by Vn10..


----------



## jackass94

It's just a temporary entrance


----------



## spectre000

jackass94 said:


> It's just a temporary entrance


Thank goodness!


----------



## Sramaya

spectre000 said:


> Thank goodness!


+1


----------



## [D1ego]

*12.02.2011*


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках

And one of the most important things of Moscow City :lol:


«Деловой центр» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlekseyVT

^^^^^^

Red caviar :eat: :rock:


----------



## Pfeuffer

how can anyone live in this freezing hell ?


----------



## Brad

Pfeuffer said:


> how can anyone live in this freezing hell ?


hell is not freezing it is burning


----------



## AlekseyVT

Pfeuffer said:


> how can anyone live in this freezing hell ?


Where are you from??? :nuts: Here is only -30C...-20C. :rock: Is it cold for you? :dunno: The real cold is -50C...-40C.


----------



## spectre000

KillerZavatar said:


> was that the one with the M?


Yes it was.


----------



## oli83

From the Russian thread, posted by Angeelo:


----------



## dffd.cffc

The weather may be wet but will not be too cold. Both Moscow and St petes are great cities to visit. Have a fantastic holiday.


----------



## SaintRob

Very nice pics


----------



## giovani kun

yes the formed cluster looks awesome not to mention that there are still some buildings to be finished in the area


----------



## ultEmate

By r-wersh


----------



## Andrea80

Superb photos!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## molotov1

a real beauty!


----------



## Supertall Robbo

insane lights


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Very good pictures !


----------



## Fassle

Myxin's foto.


----------



## Yen Jcc

Awesome Picture, really nice


----------



## ikaa

wow:cheers:


----------



## kingsc

I'm in love with the way, these building look at night.


----------



## [D1ego]

«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## The seventh shape

It's a real oddball cluster, but I like it.


----------



## BartSimpson

These buildings are absolutely amazing, I'd love to go to Moscow and admire these beauties in person


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## Пятница

Офисный планктон^^


----------



## Alexriga




----------



## krkseg1ops

Great shots Myxin


----------



## mihir1310

I cant wait to see the addition of Mercury to this amazing cluster.


----------



## DZH22

Nice pictures mr MyXiN. Is anything going to be built to fill in the gap that is especially prevalent in your second pic?


----------



## coth

plot 11 - terminal


----------



## anm

MF walking on by
by Mr. Freeman



Vados said:


> Красивый финал с сердцем Миракса
> 
> 21741980


----------



## Chadoh25

EuroVison said:


> Starbucks Coffee, Burger King, they must be there to grow more new fat capitalists...hno:


hno: Stop your bitching and go troll somewhere else please! Anyway, I think it's looking great! Keep up the great work Moscow!


----------



## EuroVison

Chadoh25 said:


> hno: Stop your bitching and go troll somewhere else please! Anyway, I think it's looking great! Keep up the great work Moscow!



But its true, I was thinking of some new fancy restaurants opening up, but not that. It's just surprising, MR. Troll.


----------



## Chadoh25

EuroVison said:


> But its true, I was thinking of some new fancy restaurants opening up, but not that. It's just surprising, MR. Troll.


See, now that sounds alittle less pissy! And actually, I agree with you. I would hope for something alittle better than a Burger King, but oh well, such is life! Maybe over time something better will take the place of either or both. One can hope. Cheers.


----------



## MonsterPug

Awesome downtown. Keep it up!


----------



## oli83

Nice overview pic from the Russian Thread. At least more informative than most others


----------



## xombie

Mercury City Tower - 326.7m? What happened to the spire?


----------



## Пятница

xombie said:


> Mercury City Tower - 326.7m?


:nuts:


----------



## coth

He must be mixed up something. It's going to be taller of 330m.


----------



## lol-town

I also think that Mercury would be about 340m, but when I make this picture (foto is not mine), information about height, I took from Wikipedia.


----------



## РВСН

shot GUARD

«арбат» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Brad




----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
cool picture! kay:


----------



## Shizo

800 Mpx Pano of Moscow IBC by Chistoprudov, December 2009
http://www.airpano.ru/chistoprudov/start.html


----------



## Urbanisaatio

Oh, why the mall is that empty?


----------



## gunslinger

Urbanisaatio said:


> Oh, why the mall is that empty?


They still put final touches on interior, works on exterior continue as well. Although some of the stores work already, official opening is scheduled for July, I believe.


----------



## LexTro

The Mall is now open, which is an older picture.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*15.04.11*


----------



## РВСН

Del


----------



## spectre000

^^ Great color in that shot!


----------



## Mike____

this cluster is just awesome!


----------



## Peter The Great

It doesn't look like a very vibrant place, so cold and ghostly.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Peter The Great said:


> It doesn't look like a very vibrant place, *so cold* and ghostly.


Are you are psychic, who able to feel the temperature on the photos?


----------



## krkseg1ops

Peter The Great said:


> It doesn't look like a very vibrant place, so cold and ghostly.


What do you mean? You can hardly find any places with better diversity in colours and designs. If anything, I'd say NY's skyline is ghostly and cold because all the buildings look the same.


----------



## droneriot

Moscow City is still dominated by incomplete buildings, you can't expect it to be teeming with life when it's still largely a big construction site. Things will be very different once the majority of projects is complete and occupied.


----------



## GammaHamster

Urbanisaatio said:


> Oh, why the mall is that empty?


It's currently situated in the middle of the big construction site and it's not even ready yet (cinema is not open yet). It will gradually fill up as more projects in Moscow City are completed and area turns into a prestigious financial district.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## MontanaGuy

I have to agree that once this project nears completion it will dramatically affect the surrounding area in a very positive way. The photo above is very impressive but I think that the buildings and structures in the foreground appear to be very old and have a kind of industrial appearance which detracts from the project and makes it seem a little dreary but I have no doubt that this will change. The large number of occupants in buildings this large will create a need for restaurants and many small businesses in the area to cater to various needs and it will be transformed into a busy vibrant area that the people of Moscow will be proud of.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

AlekseyVT said:


> Are you are psychic, who able to feel the temperature on the photos?


You don't have to be psychic to see how cold somewhere looks from a photo.


----------



## GammaHamster

Well, duh, weather in Moscow is pretty cold and gloomy for most of the year.


----------



## spectre000

Oasis-Bangkok-
Credit the source of the photos, please. Or this forum won't be allowed to post anyone's photos from Flickr.


----------



## Fabius_

It's amazing!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*18.4.11*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*18.04.11*


----------



## EuroVison

Nice picture.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Beautiful- possibly the best shot of the IBC I've ever seen! Love the orange glow from the federation tower. This cluster in all its complete glory will be a wonder to behold, a true rival to the best skylines of Europe! 

And that tower to the far right- what is it? It looks render-like, stunning :0


----------



## friendsofthecity

Cute!


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Without a doubt the best complex in Europe- here's hoping when russias economy gets back into it's pace the Russia tower (or something like it) appears. The while complex always looks just perfect, if only canary wharf here in britain took a leaf out of Moscow's book.

This complex is so much better at night too- the whole place, especially looks stunning. Can't decide what I like more- the greens, the reds, the golds or the blues!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*2.5.11*



















*+*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## krkseg1ops

Is this picture from Federation Tower?


----------



## SkyCA

Nice pic.


----------



## Piotrek00

we can see Imperia, Gorod Stolic and Naberezhnaya next to it so yes, it's federation tower


----------



## asdolf

when will the federation tower construct again


----------



## ultEmate

From the Russian thread. Happy Victory Day, everyone! 



DeNi$ said:


> Сегодня.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Для салюта светосилы не хватает ((
> 
> С Днем Победы!


----------



## Chipa

Good pics!
I love this complex!


----------



## РВСН

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/409121/


----------



## lozza

looks good, but i would like to know, what is the vacancy rate in these buildings? are there many tenants at all?

cheers


----------



## SJM

amazing cluster!


----------



## UrbanMyth

Really nice.


----------



## LexTro

lozza said:


> looks good, but i would like to know, what is the vacancy rate in these buildings? are there many tenants at all?
> 
> cheers


ok question to question, why the skyscrapers are to be built?:wave:


----------



## WhiteMagick

Nice skyline Moscow!


----------



## Stelian

LexTro said:


> ok question to question, why the skyscrapers are to be built?:wave:


well in Dubai - for the sake of them


----------



## City of Rain

I want to see what the area between the scrapers look like - is it possible to walk on the ground in the middle of the cluster and get a "Manhattan-feeling"?


----------



## РВСН

^^

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/409119/


----------



## PeoplePower

^^ Nice Pic.


----------



## KillerZavatar

PeoplePower said:


> First renders look nice. Only thing missing is Russia Tower.


yes russia tower would have been a perfect add up to the amazing skyline. but its so sad that the project is cancelled


----------



## Galandar

Pictures look amazing. Besides which one is that u/c kitchy gold-glass tower?


----------



## Pfeuffer

^^ Mercury City Tower ! how many posts do you have ? :nuts:


----------



## Chipa

Great pic!


----------



## coth

Inner street


----------



## coth

Afimall cladding


----------



## Jonipoon

That "natural" cladding is truly inspiring and fresh. I really like this business center, when its completed it will be one of the nicest skylines in the world.


----------



## guy4versa4

lets vote for CITY OF CAPITAL..for supertall worldcup


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow, I didn't know what the cladding was on the mall but it looks astonishing! Great work!


----------



## Murman

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5708/ivanpotapofff.6/0_63297_109df72_orig

by ivan.potapoff .


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*18.06.11*


----------



## [D1ego]

Moscow summer day

From my mobile


«Москва сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## redbaron_012

I said I would look here after seeing World Cup thread......Nice group of modern buildings.....but in the scheme of things how could any building surpass New York's Empire State Building ? There is more than Height or Dollars to the soul of skyscraper history. I really like Moscow's buildings though...old and new....I will look here more often.......


----------



## ultEmate

redbaron_012 said:


> but in the scheme of things how could any building surpass New York's Empire State Building ?


Easy. Any of Moscow's 7 sisters is much more appealing and inspiring to me than esb. So is more than half of modern skyscrapers.


----------



## redbaron_012

ultEmate said:


> Easy. Any of Moscow's 7 sisters is much more appealing and inspiring to me than esb. So is more than half of modern skyscrapers.



Let me guess......you live somewhere nearer Moscow than New York ? 

I may live slightly closer to Moscow but I was trying not to bring nations into it.......It's just an opinion like I respect yours.


----------



## ultEmate

Exactly. So why would you come here all that surprised by the number of votes for CoC. Esb an icon? Well, not for me. Skyscraper history? How about Pyramid of Cheops, that's a history. I didn't have all that media telling me how awesome esb is (not that it's a bad thing, it's just a part of culture), so I don't have any special feelings for it. So I vote for what I like more. And like you said, it's not a place to dispute about someone's taste.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*19.6.11*


----------



## PeoplePower

^^Not many lights are "on." probobly because most of it is not finished, people might expect it to be as bright as day because it would seem to atract people, even at night.


----------



## KVentz

PeoplePower said:


> ^^Not many lights are "on." probobly because most of it is not finished, people might expect it to be as bright as day because it would seem to atract people, even at night.


There is only one tower is fully finished on that photo: left tower of Federation.


----------



## ultEmate

http://alex-renew.livejournal.com/


----------



## spectre000

By starodubtsev, June 15th.


----------



## РВСН

22.06.11.


----------



## PeoplePower

Great pictures.


----------



## Kurtin

Mercury City Tower in the last photo coming along nicely. Cladding is truely unique.


----------



## thc_stoned

Great pics. I like the cladding on Mercury city Tower


----------



## krkseg1ops

spectre, that's an amazing aerial! Really shows the magnitude of the buildings. Although I must say the ICB itself looks pretty compact compared to Chinese business districts.


----------



## gunslinger

krkseg1ops said:


> spectre, that's an amazing aerial! Really shows the magnitude of the buildings. Although I must say the ICB itself looks pretty compact compared to Chinese business districts.


I think the only one European business district that can really compete with those new gems in terms of density is La Défense, and it will stay this way for a long time even with London, Istanbul etc. booming.


----------



## Los Earth

I don't know, two of the buildings are on hold, two are cancelled, the rest were completed way past their due date not sure if they say when the rest will be completed is true, but right now it looks really good. How far is the progress on Mercury City Tower?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## РВСН

22.06.11


----------



## ultEmate

Beautiful pics, РВСН.



Los Earth said:


> I don't know, two of the buildings are on hold, two are cancelled, the rest were completed way past their due date not sure if they say when the rest will be completed is true, but right now it looks really good. How far is the progress on Mercury City Tower?


Mercury City, Evolution Tower and Plot 16 are under construction, Terminal and Federation Tower are back to life again, Mirax Plaza and Eurasia on hold, Russia Tower is canceled, and plot 15 will see new project soon.


----------



## asdolf

what will they build in place of the russia tower???


----------



## jhalsey

Looks like they've given up on that curved tower.


----------



## ultEmate

jhalsey said:


> Looks like they've given up on that curved tower.


Evolution (ex Wedding Palace)? It's U/C.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476904&page=8


----------



## Los Earth

according to this Evolution tower is called City palace

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=14


----------



## ultEmate

Los Earth said:


> according to this Evolution tower is called City palace
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=14


----------



## Kristian_KG

City Palace is now postponed until.


----------



## coth

^ fixed


----------



## Los Earth

ultEmate said:


>





Just search City Palace Moscow on Google and you'll know what I'm talking about


----------



## coth

you should also try forum search
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/72006605/


----------



## ultEmate

Terminal is desperately needed to fill that hole between the two rows. And with Plot 16 the skyline will look even more massive. Great pics, РВСН!


----------



## РВСН

13.07.11.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Haha, Banana Republic! Priceless


----------



## coth

krkseg1ops said:


> Haha, Banana Republic! Priceless


http://bananarepublic.gap.com/


----------



## krkseg1ops

You didn't get it did you


----------



## РВСН

13.07.11.


----------



## Yen Jcc

I saw this pic, and ask myself: is that building a big screen?


----------



## Gutovsky

I am truly amazed with these images!


----------



## filipu94

Gutovsky said:


> I am truly amazed with these images!


I feel the same. Even though I was wachining that many times it really impressed me. This skyline is getting really awensome.


----------



## ultEmate

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/


----------



## Peloso

krkseg1ops said:


> You didn't get it did you


Well it's not like it's Italy or something, Russia is pretty independent as a country I'd say )


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*14.07.11*


----------



## krkseg1ops

I'm saving all these photos to my hard drive for personal use! Hope you don't mind mr.Myxin


----------



## Majevčan

ultEmate said:


> http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/


----------



## Chidory

i came


----------



## Los Earth

mr. MyXiN said:


> *14.07.11*


Stunning just stunning, I love this picture.:carrot: Thanks "mr. MyXiN"


----------



## SkyCA

^^Nice pic :drool:


----------



## Barian_Boy

I forgot the name of the triplet on the left but I just love it. Stunning! ^^


----------



## ultEmate

Barian_Boy said:


> I forgot the name of the triplet on the left but I just love it. Stunning! ^^


Naberezhnaya Tower (Башня на набережной, "Tower on the quay").


----------



## Barian_Boy

ultEmate said:


> Naberezhnaya Tower (Башня на набережной, "Tower on the quay").


"Tower on the quay". Thanks, nice name but I'm quite sure I read somewhere that it's called "something" bank tower. Does it have another name?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

im in love with moscow's financial cluster, throughout the world the new clusters look more and more the same but there is something about moscow that makes it look so different


----------



## oli83

coth said:


> they are not yet completed inside


Are there any official (big) tenants known who move in when the towers are completely finished?


----------



## coth

towers are residential. 18-story office podium has been opened 2 years ago.


----------



## kt

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *23.7.11*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/325092/


:nuts::nuts::nuts: Amazing & Great kay:


----------



## **RS**




----------



## ultEmate

Great diagram, but you forgot the "Yuri Dolgorukiy *approved*". Oh, and Russia Tower should be "on hold/project changed" too.


----------



## **RS**

^^:doh:


----------



## erbse

I wasn't too fond of these towers in the beginning, but I begin to adore them. Perhaps the best new ones for Moscow.

Really fantastic and in some way innovative illumination, thanks for the great photos Oasis-Bangkok!

And nice shoes indeed kay:


----------



## ultEmate

**RS** said:


> ^^:doh:


They are more appropriate for that diagram than 20 ibc, so you should leave your facepalm to yourself.


----------



## Felipe_BG

Great diagram and the photos, too. 

Too bad that my favourite project is on hold (or project changed). Russia Tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Felipe_BG said:


> Great diagram and the photos, too.
> 
> Too bad that my favourite project is on hold (or project changed). Russia Tower.


isnt russia tower more like cancelled than on hold. i heard another investor and another company are going to build smaller residental buildings on that plot. it also was my favorite project =/


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

I love those towers!!! They are amazing!!


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Imperia complete? What about pier, top of tower and stripes on the sides?


----------



## GammaHamster

Imperia is obviously not yet comepleted.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

It's mean I found mistake in diagram


----------



## Felipe_BG

KillerZavatar said:


> isnt russia tower more like cancelled than on hold. i heard another investor and another company are going to build smaller residental buildings on that plot. it also was my favorite project =/



Yeah, you're right! 

I completely forgot! Oh, no! It means that we will never see Russia Tower on the sight...


----------



## KillerZavatar

Felipe_BG said:


> Yeah, you're right!
> 
> I completely forgot! Oh, no! It means that we will never see Russia Tower on the sight...


yes sadly, although it fit perfectly inside the skyline. with so many unique buildings one simplier but bigger tower would totally make the skyline perfect, but well even without it looks amazing


----------



## ultEmate

*by DeNi$*


----------



## Felipe_BG

KillerZavatar said:


> yes sadly, although it fit perfectly inside the skyline. with so many unique buildings one simplier but bigger tower would totally make the skyline perfect, but well even without it looks amazing


Yes, one can see that on the photo above. The sight asks for a tower like Russia Tower was. Pretty bigger then all next to it, and yet, both simple and unique. 

I hope that they will propose something like that in future. :cheers:


----------



## РВСН

30.07.11.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*22.8.11*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/333294/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/333295/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/333296/


----------



## liyucmh

excellent building, really amazing, I can help to love them.


----------



## Los Earth

Am I like the only person who thinks the copper cladding
is a fresh start from the high quantity of dark dark blue:bowtie:
ILOVEIT


----------



## spectre000

Los Earth said:


> Am I like the only person who thinks the copper cladding
> is a fresh start from the high quantity of dark dark blue:bowtie:
> ILOVEIT


No you're not. Blue glass is nice. But it's too common. Nice to see something different.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

22.08.2011.


----------



## SkyCA

Nice pics. Thanks for update.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*29.08.2011*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/336752/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/336753/


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*29.08.11*


----------



## Ysh

Myxin, amazing colours


----------



## Los Earth

The last picture looks modern and contains a balanced 
cluster.


----------



## Christius Alerius

I'm impressed, this rivals La Defence


----------



## Kristian_KG

Christius Alerius said:


> I'm impressed, this rivals La Defence


:bash:


----------



## Singidunum

Wtf are children doing on a highway?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Singidunum said:


> Wtf are children doing on a highway?


They ride in the cars (with adults).


----------



## Brad

The end of August is the right time to remind the drivers that they may see much more children crossing the Moscow roads.


----------



## РВСН

01.09.11.


----------



## AlMos

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5306/29606205.12/0_66eb2_704e77a2_orig


----------



## theAlone

^^ Here it looks like a render


----------



## Odoaker

jajajaja growing like a propper d***


----------



## РВСН

01.09.11.


----------



## Hudson11

SeregaRUS said:


> :wtf:F-22 flying over Moscow? Impossible :nuts:


apparently it's not US vs Russia but that's going off topic


----------



## UrbanOleg

Del


----------



## UrbanOleg

Del


----------



## Alexriga

I like the orange Mercury tower, I wish more orange/gold/yellow/other except blue/green skyscrapers built in the world.


----------



## Brad

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/118184.html


----------



## City of Rain

Not sure when this was taken, but I found it incredibly beautiful..









by LapshinKirill


----------



## РВСН

Izus67 said:


> Такого ракурса по моему ещё не было!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4384010/?from_member


!!


----------



## xombie

City of Rain said:


> Not sure when this was taken, but I found it incredibly beautiful..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by LapshinKirill


Looks incredible! +1.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*16.10.11*

 «Городской ММДЦ» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Andrea80

^^ Fantastic photo!!


----------



## Julio Rodriguez

very nice


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.I thought Russia is starving,when i saw all the bad articles in german newspaper.That looks incredible.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*16.10.11*


----------



## SkyCA

Thanks for pics.:cheers:


----------



## LexTro

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.I thought Russia is starving,when i saw all the bad articles in german newspaper.That looks incredible.


Die Realität sieht oft ganz anders aus!


----------



## Zapater

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.I thought Russia is starving,when i saw all the bad articles in german newspaper.That looks incredible.


facepalm


----------



## Sid Vicious

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.I thought Russia is starving,when i saw all the bad articles in german newspaper.That looks incredible.


what newspaper do you read? lol


----------



## firoz bharmal

Simple and beautiful skyline raise in short time.....


----------



## Bassik

Old photo


----------



## Sergey_A




----------



## dougdoug

Spassiba for the pics!!!!


----------



## Los Earth

Bassik said:


> Old photo


On which building did you get this picture??


----------



## Brad

There is only one building that is taller than Mercury ) 
The MErcury Tower is the second in Europe now.


----------



## LexTro

The photo was shot from City Of Capital (306m).


----------



## Cliff

the whole district is so gorgeous!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

Sid Vicious said:


> what newspaper do you read? lol


Spiegel,Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung,Sueddeutsche,Taz,Zeit and sometimes Welt.But usualy Sueddeutsche.U know,the image Russia has in germany is an image of a coutry with a alkhol and drudaddicted population,which is getting older and older,poorer and poorer and the economy is in bad shape because of the dicatatorship of putin,and many russians dont have enough food to pay the gas prices and only eat potatoas:lol:


----------



## UrbanOleg

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> has in germany is an image of a coutry with a alkhol and drudaddicted population,which is getting older and older,poorer and poorer and the economy is in bad shape because of the dicatatorship of USA,and many people dont have enough food to pay the gas prices and only eat potatoas:lol:


What do you mean? Greece? Half of Europe's country in 1-2 years? Good crisis - good mind cleaner.
Tehran is Iran province. It says man from “axes of Evil” if newspapers right or Iran is great economy in the word?
About gas prices i'm :lol: Thanks


----------



## skyscraperlover9595

The Mercury City Tower, and Federation Tower both look AMAZING


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> Spiegel,Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung,Sueddeutsche,Taz,Zeit and sometimes Welt.But usualy Sueddeutsche.U know,the image Russia has in germany is an image of a coutry with a alkhol and drudaddicted population,which is getting older and older,poorer and poorer and the economy is in bad shape because of the dicatatorship of putin,and many russians dont have enough food to pay the gas prices and only eat potatoas:lol:


Do you mind typing in Microsoft Word first to check your spelling? You don't write "U" but rather "YOU". Spell your words out. It is impossible to read your post.


----------



## Омич

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.I thought Russia is starving,when i saw all the bad articles in german newspaper.That looks incredible.


Nice trolling dude


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16.10.2011.


----------



## Los Earth

Brad said:


> There is only one building that is taller than Mercury )
> The MErcury Tower is the second in Europe now.





LexTro said:


> The photo was shot from City Of Capital (306m).


Thanks! The view looks wonderful!


----------



## -=JAG=-

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> Spiegel,Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung,Sueddeutsche,Taz,Zeit and sometimes Welt.But usualy Sueddeutsche.U know,the image Russia has in germany is an image of a coutry with a alkhol and drudaddicted population,which is getting older and older,poorer and poorer and the economy is in bad shape because of the dicatatorship of putin,and many russians dont have enough food to pay the gas prices and only eat potatoas:lol:


Hmm, in Austria the image is different...still readers of "Krone" (like Bild in Ger) think like you described...stupid people


----------



## xombie

The aerial night skyline photo is really beautiful.


----------



## YaWW

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> Spiegel,Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung,Sueddeutsche,Taz,Zeit and sometimes Welt.But usualy Sueddeutsche.U know,the image Russia has in germany is an image of a coutry with a alkhol and drudaddicted population,which is getting older and older,poorer and poorer and the economy is in bad shape because of the dicatatorship of putin,and many russians dont have enough food to pay the gas prices and only eat potatoas:lol:


I am sure this is some sort of trolling, because it doesn't make sense and seems utter nonsense. Russia surely cannot have that image because it's far far from that and even anti-russian newspapers couldn't lie with negative picturing to that degree, it's not even disrespect to Russia (Russia wouldn't care, since it has got all the big contracts with German business anyway), it's disprespect to German readers, I simply don't buy it. Either you don't read and stuck with a bizarre stereotype and cliche, which ware never true, or you're trying to get a holy war here. Let's keep it about skyscrapers, ok?


----------



## Los Earth

City of Rain said:


> Not sure when this was taken, but I found it incredibly beautiful..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by LapshinKirill


This has to be one of my favorite pictures of the Moscow cluster
Take that London and Frankfurt!:banana:


----------



## Slacker2

mother of god


----------



## City of Rain

Los Earth said:


> This has to be one of my favorite pictures of the Moscow cluster
> Take that London and Frankfurt!:banana:


Indeed. I use it as the wallpaper for both my phone and computer


----------



## Sergey_A

photo by me


----------



## SeregaRUS

Aleksandr55 said:


>





Izus67 said:


> *22.10.11*


:cheers:


----------



## lezgotolondon

is the main skyscraper on hold?


----------



## Piotrek00

If you understand the highest as main, federation tower was restarted recently. Now only eurasia is on hold.


----------



## Krosh

lezgotolondon said:


> is the main skyscraper on hold?


If you're speaking about the 600-m-tall Russia Tower then this project is cancelled


----------



## Blizzy

Cancelled? As never-ever built? Someone confirmed it? I just thought it was put on hold indefinitely, but that there is still will to build that someday.


----------



## GoR_Vrn

Yes, Russia Tower never bulid.


----------



## Krosh

Blizzy said:


> Cancelled? As never-ever built?


Current Moscow administration stated that MIBC area is overloaded and overcrowded that will make transport collapse in the nearest future. So they cancel some projects, including the Russia Tower and the City Hall. Instead some (not yet specified) less ambitious projects of about 1/3 of total floor area will be built there.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Murman

sgroutage said:


> Hi Xombie, I think you may have misunderstood me, I am not against modern architecture at all!
> 
> The skyscrapers in Moscow's new cluster aren't modern though!
> 
> They look old fashioned to me, and very tacky and cheap.
> 
> The cladding that has gone up is awful and there seems to have been little thought about aesthetics and environment at ground level.
> 
> They are vulgar, this dosn't look like a very classy cluster!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Takohashi

sgroutage said:


> Hi Xombie, I think you may have misunderstood me, I am not against modern architecture at all!
> 
> The skyscrapers in Moscow's new cluster aren't modern though!
> 
> They look old fashioned to me, and very tacky and cheap.
> 
> The cladding that has gone up is awful and there seems to have been little thought about aesthetics and environment at ground level.
> 
> They are vulgar, this dosn't look like a very classy cluster!


Seriously? For example:

Emporis Awards
World's best skyscraper:
#8 Capital City Moscow Tower (Russia)
http://www.emporis.com/awards/2010

FIABCI Prix d'Excellence Awards
Federation Tower — Office Category Winner
http://www.fiabciprix.com/past-winners-2009/office-category/federation-tower-moscow-russia.html

etc.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## krkseg1ops

Can you elaborate on tacky and cheap? For me, MCT and FT are among the most fascinating skyscrapers on Earth.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> Yeah, of course, tacky means 'showing poor taste and quality'.
> 
> By cheap, i mean 'tastelessly showy', 'garish', 'gaudy', 'lacking in style, self restraint and class' (the choice of gold cladding is a perfect example!)


What can I say?
Also, you must know that now Moscow IBC is quite empty and dead place, and it's not so integrated into the city. 
(even though AfiMall changed situation abit)
Of course, it should look better in couple of years, when it'll be completed

So, really, Imperia Tower looks very ugly, especially without aqua-park and top ruins everything
So, i like The City of Capitals, btw, especially when you stand near this building, and hall and 1st floor is pretty amazing and full of different art-objects of modern art, and i really love transition between AfiMall and this building...

Federation, hmmm, its better inside, than outside.....so, kool 

I like Embankment Towers, i love those curved forms, and ceiling of Shopping Centre inside, it's very modern

I dont know why everybody like the Mercuty City Tower, ok, it may be higer than Shard in London, but it looks unaesthetic, and cladding looks old-fashioned 

Afimall is huge, and the only thing i like is fountain and roof(and loooooots of shops, exactly famous and luxury(thats too much))..... 

As my british friend said on forum, 


doom&gloom said:


> In parts it looks a bit like what 70s film and TV makers thought the future would look like.
> 
> On the other hand you've got all the modern stores like pinkberry, there's only one of those in the UK, in London in Selfridges


*Must say that
Russia is the country of wild capitalism, what can i say
And usually people care about commerical interests, not design of a building *


----------



## levaniX

I also forgot to say, that all those buildings are not same, as it everywhere in the world, but have their own identity(even though that identity is very lame)


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## gunslinger

Come on, fellas, stop feeding him, he's not worth it.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## gunslinger

sgroutage said:


> ?? Who is feeding who??
> 
> Do you have an opinion on IBC or what?


Dear sgroutage,
I have an opinion the top of new 1WTC is not as perfect as I would prefer it to be. However I don't keep coming to its thread raging on and on about how cheap, tacky, and immature it looks, how little architectural merit it has, how miserable I feel about it (and presumably New Yorkers), and how the feeling of Weltschmerz will spread across the globe when it is completed. Do I make myself clear? Or should I replace 1WTC with Shard to make it more clear?


----------



## darkie_one

Dear english snob, personally I think that with 5 supertall buildings MIBC just can't be compared to London or Frankfurt as they both play in lower league, sorry.


----------



## YaWW

sgroutage said:


> ?? Who is feeding who??
> 
> Do you have an opinion on IBC or what?


Dear Sgroutage,

Must we overcompensate the London's architectural flaws and terrible London commieblocks with those boxes from 60s with comparison of MIBC to Shard and the Pickle? London's City is ugly as sin, but in general, London's pretty, almost. English people are too judgmental, thinking they are the beacon of the taste, political system. Your complex of supremacy is all wrong and ridiculous. 
And, there is no need to tell that the dispute over taste is for intriguing trolls.


----------



## levaniX

AlekseyVT said:


> so-called "points".


[offtop]
Non-native speaker detected))
When you speak English, you think in Russian


----------



## AlekseyVT

levaniX said:


> [offtop]
> Non-native speaker detected))
> When you speak English, you think in Russian


Yes. What's a great surprise!


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes. What's a great surprise!


Surprise, hmmm, i dont know
Great surprise is when something suddenly falls from the sky to your head, thats an answer to that very difficult and philosophic question 
You should have been said Thanks, Cap. Obvious 

No, really you should improve your grammar, if you want to be taken seriously by scarry imperialists and british snobs))(sorry, if i was too offensive)
[/offtop]


----------



## AlekseyVT

sgroutage said:


> My point is that the IBC was developed in order to rival London as a major business and financial centre.


To rival London? :nuts: It's too big honour for you! :lol:



sgroutage said:


> This has clearly not worked.


How it can work if it's not complete yet? :nuts::nuts:



sgroutage said:


> Why do you have more right than me? A childish argument!


I repeat specially for blind Brits - because I was been as in your City as in IBC. In contrast, all your knowledges are limited by the photos.



levaniX said:


> No, really you should improve your grammar, if you want to be taken seriously by scarry imperialists and british snobs))(sorry, if i was too offensive)


To scarry Brits? Dude, I'm not so cruel! I'm not want to write such childish posts at the British subforums.

May be, this guy is football fan and he is disappointed with FIFA decision. In reality, after December 2, 2010 there are many British trolls in the threads about Russia. But they only showing own national inferiority complexes, nothing more.


----------



## levaniX

AlekseyVT said:


> I repeat specially for blind Brits - because I was been as in your City as in IBC. In contrast, all your knowledges are limited by the photos.


It's useless, sorry, even though i showed all charms of Moscow IBC, he wont change his opinion....



AlekseyVT said:


> I was been as in your City


when, interesting?


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## GammaHamster

FFS, sgroutage, at least learn how to quote before coming to a forum to troll. :lol:


----------



## levaniX

As our new mayor said 



levaniX said:


> Moscow IBC is very big mistake in city's development, btw, while he recognizes that some buildings look good and modern.....
> (so, mostly because its situated extremely near the centre of Moscow)


----------



## levaniX

GammaHamster said:


> FFS, sgroutage, at least learn how to quote before coming to a forum to troll. :lol:


and how to post Youtube vids here :lol:


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> Do you have a view on the IBC?


If we do, we're crazy robots who have view on Moscow IBC
Dont be sooo turned on IBC thread, and posts


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> ? Help me understand this please?


Oh, i see you're troll from Spain or Mexico !Senioro!
I mean that you think that some even little offtop here ruins everything and causes nuclear explosion....
I want you to understand that you must not be so turned on it 
And this thread is not intended only from telling a view on IBC 
You troll here and dont know how to quote properly, thats very obvious, and cant be hide here 

So, its intended to follow the latest updates of development in Moscow IBC, 
post pics, and discuss the IBC....


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> Off topic - no, i have been discussing the IBC!
> 
> Ruining everything?? A little dramatic isnt it?
> 
> Can't quote properly? Im not easily offended!
> 
> Nuclear Explosions?? Bizarre
> 
> Who is hiding?
> 
> I thought we were discussing the IBC!


Yes, you were discussing the IBC, but somebody wrote you a note, and you took it too seriously, and thought that it's very big offtop
And so, lets continue the discussion


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

So, Transport Terminawas planned here, and im not sure is the some construction here









According to the Wiki


> There will be a transfer station between the metro and a high-speed transport system, which is planned to extend from Moscow-city, eventually ending at the three local airports. The multilevel terminal will connect the underground zones of Moscow-city to the metro stations and to other municipal transportation, lighted by means of light wells, with retail space, living and office areas.


I know that now there are 2 underground stations- Mezhdunarodnaya(International) and Vystovachnaya(Expo)

Also there will be some intersection with new Yellow line of the Underground, it will be connected with Vnukovo Airport in near future(by light rail)


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> Look, im not really sure what you are talking about, you are not making much sense now!


So, i posted some offtop response to AlexeyVT, and then someone noticed that you cant quote posts properly.


----------



## AlekseyVT

levaniX said:


> when, interesting?


In October 2008.



levaniX said:


> It's useless, sorry, even though i showed all charms of Moscow IBC, he wont change his opinion....


Yes, you right. So let me stop on this. Teasing British guys had become too boring deal.


----------



## levaniX

AlekseyVT said:


> In October 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you right. So let me stop on this. Teasing British guys had become too boring deal.


Also, have you been to Docklands?
And not all british mates are so snob like him....


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## GammaHamster

sgroutage said:


> Do you have a view on the IBC?


Yes. I agree with the point of view that scale of construction puts MIBC in a higher league than London. I also think that complaining about lack of people in a project that is 5 years away from completion is pointless.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> Yes, i have been to the Docklands, what is your point?


No, i asked AlexseyVT, cant you read Quotes?


----------



## Takohashi

sgroutage said:


> If im honest, no i havn't changed my opinion at all!
> 
> Your pictures just prove my point! There are hardly any people in your pictures, do people actually work there?
> 
> It strikes me that the IBC is just a vanity project. Moscow builds a few skyscrapers to try and compete with the likes of London, Frankfurt and New York, but there is no substance to the development.
> 
> London does not build skyscrapers for the sake of it, only because there is real demand and people want to do business in London, even Russians!
> 
> The ironic thing for me, is that a lot of money has been spent on the IBC in Moscow, in an attempt to rival London as a major business and financial centre. Some people who have responded to my posts are claiming that London is 'lower league' do not really understand this!
> 
> The Moscow IBC has not succeeded at all, in fact your photos only go to prove my points. Where are the business's, where are the workers? The IBC looks like a terrible place to do business!
> 
> The IBC is not a credible threat to London and the architecture (the original point to my posts!) is awful!


Naberezhnaya Tower

























































Federation Tower


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> This is a public forum, send him a message if you want a private conversation or do you not know how to send them? (touche)


it's IBC-related question, btw 
Such questions are forbidden here in the forum? How on Earth? 


The highest point of idiocy will be saying that cladding is rubbish!

(so, shard has little better cladding, of course, so though here it's proper and awesome)


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> The highest point of idiocy? I dont think my valid point qualifies!


I didnt mean the Mercury City Tower, i mean those previous pics that showed us the cladding of Embankment tower and Federation Tower
And yeah that one looks cheap


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> My argument is that Moscow will not be able attract enough tenants in order to do this. Read between the lines.


When it will be completed, it will be vibrant
It's a time matter!


----------



## AlekseyVT

levaniX said:


> Also, have you been to Docklands?


No, I haven't been.



levaniX said:


> And not all british mates are so snob like him....


Well, let me to hope on this.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> Its hardly idiotic to discuss the quality of cladding on an architecture forum then is it!


Skyscrapercity is not architectural forum yet 

Cant u notice separate architectural section here


----------



## levaniX

AlekseyVT said:


> No, I haven't been.


It's true example of rationalism, and at least it looks completed.


















Now compare to Moscow IBC









Which one is better?


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Brad

sgroutage said:


> , I was eluding to the point that the IBC's aim is to become a world financial centre and to usurp London.
> .


Where did you get this information from? I mean the IBC's aim is to usurp London.


----------



## PDC1987

sgroutage said:


> It strikes me that the IBC is just a vanity project. Moscow builds a few skyscrapers to try and compete with the likes of London, Frankfurt and New York, but there is no substance to the development


As if London and Frankfurt are in the same league as NYC.

Over the next five years 7 or 8 new supertalls will be U/C in NYC, and dozens more that are 250 meters+ tall.


----------



## AlekseyVT

sgroutage said:


> My argument is that Moscow will not be able attract enough tenants in order to do this. Read between the lines.


The list of largest tenants in the Naberezhnaya Towers:
IBM (USA)
General Electric (USA)
Symantec (USA)
Citibank (USA)
Nortel Networks (Canada)
Bunge Limited (USA)
Standard Bank (South Africa)
KPMG (Netherlands)
Oracle Corporation (USA)
Toshiba Corporation (Japan)
Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation (Japan)
E.ON AG (Germany)
Lucent Technologies (USA)
Medtronic (USA)
Becton Dickinson (USA)
+ many other Russian bank and enterprises


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> Oh dear, i must be really confused! There was i thinking that architecture was about the art or practice of designing and constructing buildings.
> 
> What must i be thinking?


So, this discussion includes not only architectural and art issues, also lots of technical issues
and development technologies


----------



## AlekseyVT

levaniX said:


> It's true example of rationalism, and at least it looks completed.
> 
> Which one is better?


Speaking about architecture, Docklands is a group of ordinary skyscrapers of the simple form. For me, IBC is more better in this sence. And yes, Docklands look more completed.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

AlekseyVT said:


> Speaking about architecture, Docklands is a group of ordinary skyscrapers of the simple form. For me, IBC is more better in this sence. And yes, Docklands look more completed.


But sense is that there's some centrain order and rationalism in Docklands, even though buildings themselves look ordinary 

But Moscow IBC is rather chaotic, as all Moscow, since its founding (i dont say it's bad, its part of identity)


----------



## gunslinger

sgroutage said:


> Who is actually raging?
> 
> Calm yourself!


I guess I wasn't clear enough. My bad.

You made your point by calling IBC cheap and tacky. You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but arguing about skyscraper's design in such clusters is about as useless as arguing on the internet in general. The majority of modern European and American skyscrapers' designs, including those in Moscow's IBC, Madrid's IBC, new towers in London, new WTC and other top-notch developments in NY and Chicago like Beekman Tower, is made by 50 or so multinational corporations (Skidmore Owings & Merrill, Foster + Partners, NBBJ, you name it). They are more or less the same in terms of engineering, eco-friendly branding, space planning etc. all being hiqh quality productions. In other words, you are not going to provoke a meaningful discussion with that kind of arguments unless you are engineer - and you don't sound like one.

Your second point concerned few people present at Moscow's IBC. Well, if you spend five pages arguing about this area you might as well get a minute to look at a general plan of the area (see the almighty Wikipedia or first page of this topic, although latter I believe is outdated). Basically, IBC is complete just for about 50% or so by now with several towers being either on hold or at ground level stage. And even in the towers that are visually complete there are still interior works going on (Capital City towers). So, basically, this area is just a big construction site and will remain in this status for another 3-5 years, or more. Do you honestly believe the construction site with half projects still behind fences is going to be a mass attraction? It lacks public space, too, but the square is under construction near Evolution tower. What IBC really needs is a park nearby, but with the cost of land there's no hope for it.

Your last point is 'IBC was developed in order to rival London as a major business and financial centre' which clearly bothers you for some reason. It shouldn't: Moscow's towers may beat the hell out of Canary Wharf's boxes in terms of looking futuristic, but Russia hasn't got economy strong enough to rival London, New York or Shanghai in terms of financial gravity force. l'm content with Moscow being Eastern Europe's (and Central Europe's in future) financial centre.


----------



## levaniX

gunslinger said:


> I guess I wasn't clear enough. My bad.
> 
> You made your point by calling IBC cheap and tacky. You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but arguing about skyscraper's design in such clusters is about as useless as arguing on the internet in general. The majority of modern European and American skyscrapers' designs, including those in Moscow's IBC, Madrid's IBC, new towers in London, new WTC and other top-notch developments in NY and Chicago like Beekman Tower, is made by 50 or so multinational corporations (Skidmore Owings & Merrill, Foster + Partners, NBBJ, you name it). They are more or less the same in terms of engineering, eco-friendly branding, space planning etc. all being hiqh quality productions. In other words, you are not going to provoke a meaningful discussion with that kind of arguments unless you are engineer - and you don't sound like one.
> 
> Your second point concerned few people present at Moscow's IBC. Well, if you spend five pages arguing about this area you might as well get a minute to look at a general plan of the area (see the allmighty Wikipedia or first page of this topic, although latter I believe is outdated). Basically, IBC is complete just for about 50% or so by now with several towers being either on hold or at ground level stage. And even in the towers that are visually complete there are still interior works going on (Capital City towers). So, basically, this area is just a big construction site and will remain in this status for another 3-5 years, or more. Do you honestly believe the construction site with half projects still behind fences is going to be a mass attraction? It lacks public space, too, but the square is under construction near Evolution tower. What IBC really needs is a park nearby, but with the cost of land there's no hope for it.
> 
> Your last point is 'IBC was developed in order to rival London as a major business and financial centre' which clearly bothers you for some reason. It shouldn't: Moscow's towers may beat the hell out of Canary Wharf's boxes in terms of looking futuristic, but Russia hasn't got economy strong enough to rival London, New York or Shanghai in terms of financial gravity force. l'm content with Moscow being Eastern Europe's (and Central Europe's in future) financial centre.


Yeah, youre absolutely right

Take that, british patriot!
[trollface]

Those buildings are designed by those who designed buildings in London, Barcelona, major european cities 
(though i still dont like Imperia Tower and Mercury) 

And all your previous posts now seems to be useless, logically....


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

So, we tried to tell you that Moscow IBC is still not completed thats why it looks not so nice as it should be


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

gunslinger said:


> I guess I wasn't clear enough. My bad.
> 
> it lacks public space, too, but the square is under construction near Evolution tower. What IBC really needs is a park nearby, but with the cost of land there's no hope for it.


So, Botanic Garden is near Moscow IBC, there must be a pedestrian bridge between botanic garden and IBC 

But unfortunately, there's still no any transport connection


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> No, they are not useless, and please dont call me a patriot! Aargh!!
> 
> Architects design buildings based on a brief, and then plans usually get submitted to planning officers, who in most cities influence the design enormously.
> 
> Im entitled to argue the merit of individual designs of buildings and to discuss the overall planned vision of the development. You yourself have argued that you dont like a number of the designs! Im entitled to do the same.
> 
> Some of your other comments are very childish and immature, you really should grow up! (unless you are in fact a teenager, as i suspect!)


Sorry, sorry.... some of my comments were useless, i recognize that. 

especially previous one "take that, british patriot" is chidrish


----------



## CompayEE

PDC1987 said:


> As if London and Frankfurt are in the same league as NYC.
> 
> Over the next five years 7 or 8 new supertalls will be U/C in NYC, and dozens more that are 250 meters+ tall.


Have you ever been to London? Have you _recently_ been to London? Yes or no? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> No, they are not useless, and please dont call me a patriot! Aargh!!
> 
> Architects design buildings based on a brief, and then plans usually get submitted to planning officers, who in most cities influence the design enormously.
> 
> Im entitled to argue the merit of individual designs of buildings and to discuss the overall planned vision of the development. You yourself have argued that you dont like a number of the designs! Im entitled to do the same.
> 
> Some of your other comments are very childish and immature, you really should grow up! (unless you are in fact a teenager, as i suspect!)


And yes, dont forget about some wild capitalism financial system here 
And clients rather care how fast will his(or some group of clients) buiding completed, 
in most cases developers rather care about commercial interest, not aesthetics
(and the fact that oh, it was designed by famous architect!!!)

so, they change it, try to save money(oh, bloody greedy business interest), by building them by not-eco materials, low-quality materials
First projects of Mercury City looked alright, not seems its not, it was true disappoinment 

But as previously mentioned, Moscow is not world's financial centre as London, and so on....

Fortunately, there's some number of exclusions, and we see that some buildings are masterpiecrs


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## levaniX

I can show u some rare examples of good architecture in Moscow, of course, in Pm?


----------



## levaniX

sgroutage said:


> Im not really sure if your rationale is correct, but it sounds like you are agreeing with my original points about the standard and quality of some (not all) of the buildings.


So, Russia is not the country of the West, btw

At least, it's good attempt to create financial centre of Eastern Europe
(so, some Estonian and Lithuanian buildings can be better than that, but tho)


----------



## CompayEE

PDC1987 said:


> As if London and Frankfurt are in the same league as NYC.


In terms of what? Skyscrapers, prestige, wealth, financial kudos? No matter how smugly you presume that NYC still _rules_ over America, it certainly ain't ruling over the world anymore.



> Over the next five years 7 or 8 new supertalls will be U/C in NYC, and dozens more that are 250 meters+ tall.


Wishful thinking...


----------



## levaniX

At least, American and British/European Architecture are 2 different things 

Unfortunately, Americans have no any aesthetics(if there's good example of architecture, it means that they were designed by British Architects, and some rare examples), most of buildings look same , and cladding looks weird (so, I like 30s-50s buildings, but not all) 
Maybe modern buildings are eco-friendly and modern , but they may be ugly though 

And really, Moscow reminds me of the US sometimes, and St.Petersburg reminds me of Britain. (Rainy and wet climate, architecture is rather similar, and it's really really lovely, wide Neva river, Finnish Gulf, ooh ) 

At least, for whole the world, Moscow IBC is a good attempt to create financial centre, at least it's better than buildings in Manila, Caracas and Sao Paulo


----------



## levaniX

Dallas, for example









IMO, this is disgusting for me


----------



## levaniX

My point is 
maybe, for someone looks cheap and tacky, but imo there are worse example of architecture though

At least, its better than Mexico City or Caracas, it's very good attempt btw

Moscow is not the city of the 1st world, but attempt of creating moscow skyline by this us nice, at least, compared to others
buildings have their own identity, at least, theyre not same, theyre unique
(even though some of projects were realized not so good)


----------



## spectre000

AlekseyVT said:


> The list of largest tenants in the Naberezhnaya Towers:
> IBM (USA)
> General Electric (USA)
> Symantec (USA)
> Citibank (USA)
> Nortel Networks (Canada)
> Bunge Limited (USA)
> Standard Bank (South Africa)
> KPMG (Netherlands)
> Oracle Corporation (USA)
> Toshiba Corporation (Japan)
> Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation (Japan)
> E.ON AG (Germany)
> Lucent Technologies (USA)
> Medtronic (USA)
> Becton Dickinson (USA)
> + many other Russian bank and enterprises


That's an impressive list. Thanks for the info.


----------



## evmt

Well, in my opinion only Imperia tower looks kinda cheap and its cladding is of poor quality. MCT will probably look incomplete without the spire and out of place with it's copper-colored cladding but it doesn't look cheap too. The rest of the buildings looks great I think and would look even better when the whole complex is complete.
As for the fact that there are few people there it's important to note that MIBC is still a mostly a huge construction site. It's being built in place of an old industrial zone and there is little reason for people who are not working here or haven't come for shopping to Afimall to be there. Only a few buildings are fully complete yet, and these ones do not stand empty. The complex will only become fully operational in a few years when the rest of the towers and most importantly it's transport infrastructure are complete. There is a gigantic interchange being built in close vicinity and also the Transport Terminal.
I'd like to note that the idea for building the MIBC came not to rival some other city, but because until mid 90s there were exactly zero A-class offices in Moscow, they haven't been exactly of high demand under the Socialist rule. And most likely they will be of much use soon - due to Russia becoming a WTO member it's going to lift restrictions on operations of international financial and insurance companies. Pretty sure they won't miss the opportunity to work directly with one of the world's largest economies and will need some office space.


----------



## YaWW

Dear Scroutage,

Again, please, do a favor to all UK, do not raise the question of whether London and England in overall is anyhow supreme to any other country, particularly to Russia and Moscow. This is a very cheap thing to do, as I said, english people have some sort of complex of supremacy with no actual solid ground to say that. Yes, perhaps, comparison of London to Moscow does a honor to London, maybe doesn't, but I warn you that you look ridiculous in the eyes of other people with such point. To me UK and London are noting but a lair of chavs, with no taste, with terrible cockney English, obsessed with football, London's City (and this is my taste, and even though I don't usually expose my taste preferences, you asked for this) is ugly and very artificial, it does not have any architectural value, it's a cheap copying of NYC's style, London has some gems here and there, but in general - London is lost to architecture of 60s and 70s, it's full of commieblocks and bad taste. English people like you are certainly a disgrace and you make a piece of laughter here, and I am sure, you re not a beacon of taste.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

IBC is gorgeous. I love all buildings, current and future, except for the Mercury Tower because of the golden cladding.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

13.11.11.


----------



## levaniX

So, actually Canary Wharf, was one of the poorest districts of London(it still has some contrasts) and it was industrial too
Moscow IBC is situated in very uncomfortable place, its situated too close to the centre, and transport connections here are uncomfortable 

And once again, as many users said here, it will look much better when it will be completed, 

At least, i can say that MCT looks very american, and ok, i dont like that golden cladding


Of course, quality of glass is quite better than I thought
Though looks old-fashioned for me, and so on










*And dear Scroutage,*
i have one question for you,
do you recognize that some buildings here are real examples of *quality *architecture? 

And good pics, Night City Dream


----------



## bennyboo

quality architecture differs between the viewer ^


----------



## evian

Moscow City in recent years appears to constantly limes, commercials, movies.


----------



## SO143

everyone please just calm down and stop this bashing contest. skyscrapers in moscow look nice and they all have great architecture as much as the towers in london have. you guys should appreciate the potential, energy and the strength of these two cities. construction in moscow is booming and it is a very positive thing to see. i have a feeling that the financial strength of moscow will be getting stronger and stronger in the future but at the moment it has a long way to catch up with london in this aspect. this doesn't mean moscow is weak but it is the different way of how the city is run. london has such a very long history and powerful reputation when it comes to banking, trading, business activities, insurance and other financial services etc plus being an english speaking city it has the edge over moscow. in this aspect there is the only another city which can be compared is new york. don't underestimate their strength, their financial clout is massive even on the global scale. sorry for this essay, as for me, i am very proud of what moscow has achieved so far, it's cluster looks impressive, congratulations.


----------



## levaniX

SO143 said:


> everyone please just calm down and stop this bashing contest. skyscrapers in moscow look nice and they all have great architecture as much as the towers in london have. you guys should appreciate the potential, energy and the strength of these two cities. construction in moscow is booming and it is a very positive thing to see. i have a feeling that the financial strength of moscow will be getting stronger and stronger in the future but at the moment it has a long way to catch up with london in this aspect. this doesn't mean moscow is weak but it is the different way of how the city is run. london has such a very long history and powerful reputation when it comes to banking, trading, business activities, insurance and other financial services etc plus being an english speaking city it has the edge over moscow. in this aspect there is the only another city which can be compared is new york. don't underestimate their strength, their financial clout is massive even on the global scale. sorry for this essay, as for me, i am very proud of what moscow has achieved so far, it's cluster looks impressive, congratulations.


Though i still dont like some buildings(Imperia Tower and MCT), cause they look unfashionable 
I think Moscow IBC is the nice place though 
Even though of some obvious disadvantages


----------



## levaniX

Moscow IBC by r_wersh


----------



## PDC1987

CompayEE said:


> In terms of what? Skyscrapers, prestige, wealth, financial kudos? No matter how smugly you presume that NYC still _rules_ over America, it certainly ain't ruling over the world anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking...


Fact.

1 WTC, 2 WTC, 3 WTC, and One57 are 4 supertalls currently under construction. 432 Park Ave is in prep and will start rising next year, that's 5. Torre Verre, and the 2 Hudson Park supertalls have the go ahead as well.


----------



## darkie_one

If you act like that in real life prepare shit to be kicked out of you :lol:



sgroutage said:


> *Dear english snob*
> 
> Do we have to resort to such childish comments?
> 
> Are you not mature enough to have a sensible argument?
> 
> Can you not be objective without getting emotional?
> 
> Do i have to start calling you a Russian farmer, hillbilly or village idiot? I hope not!
> 
> The skyscrapers in MIBC look like they were designed by a child, it wasn't you was it?
> 
> You dont really expect to have a sensible argument by claiming that London is lower league, do you? This comment is so incredulous it is laughable. I could debunk your statement in one sentence, but frankly i dont think that you actually believe your own statement.
> 
> Just a final thought...
> 
> How many Russians live in London?
> How many Brits live in Moscow?
> 
> Case closed!


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Los Earth

Thank you! this stupid, immature, and block headed discussion died out.
btw the MCT glass is ugly because it has not been cleaned yet, like the Shard
but they cleaned some of it and it looks much better (same as in Mercury City Tower.)


----------



## IngMarco

^^Lots of bitching and lack of arguments.

Yes both financial centres are great, but moscow's was planned to grow bigger, well that's the impression it gives me since I saw many models with some other buildings still to build, and of course is newer.

Chill out.


----------



## SkyCA

Nice pics.


----------



## venom6

Amazing pictures Mr.Myxin!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*10.12.11*


----------



## JD47

Great pics pal.


----------



## tehpr0

Lovely pics,such a big progress!Moscow's skyline looks very attractive,i'd love to visit ur city ^^
edit;Whats the name of the 2 twin towers with the red lights?I've just fall inlove in them!


----------



## Piotrek00

^^ That's Capital City also called City of Capitals (incorrectly). In russian it's Город Столиц (Gorod Stolic).


----------



## Brad

Piotrek00 said:


> ^^ That's Capital City also called City of Capitals *(incorrectly)*. In russian it's Город Столиц (Gorod Stolic).


The complex consists of two towers Moscow and St.Petersburg - two Russian capitals - the current and the former ones.


----------



## Lion007

It will be soon finished.:banana::cheers:


----------



## coth

Piotrek00 said:


> ^^ That's Capital City also called City of Capitals (incorrectly). In russian it's Город Столиц (Gorod Stolic).


Capital City would be Город Столиц*а*


----------



## Piotrek00

I don't know russian very good, but the fact is that officjal english website is called capital city and official russian website is called Город Столиц


----------



## GoR_Vrn

In History Russia have 2 Capitals, Moscow and st. Peterburg. This complex called Capital City, because it have two towers, Moscow ( bigger ) and st. Peterburg.


----------



## YaWW

The problem translators have is that the half of them don't know the language they translate from, the half of the rest of them don't know the language they translate into. 
The correct translation is "The City of capitals" or, alternatively - "The Capitals' City".


----------



## coth

Piotrek00 said:


> I don't know russian very good, but the fact is that officjal english website is called capital city and official russian website is called Город Столиц


game of words. capital group - capital city.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*20.12.11*


----------



## Los Earth

If the Imperia tower is completed shouldn't there be lighting installed?

because the center looks dark with 3 buildings without lighting


----------



## Lion007

Wonderful skyscrapers and skyline.


----------



## BlackShark

Los Earth said:


> If the Imperia tower is completed shouldn't there be lighting installed?
> 
> because the center looks dark with 3 buildings without lighting


We are to wait about a year to get most of the offices & apartments occupied.


----------



## filipu94

This skyline is really impressive. I don't know if someone has posted this link, but if not, then I recommend you to watch this short film
http://vimeo.com/6914373
6914373


----------



## Los Earth

BlackShark said:


> We are to wait about a year to get most of the offices & apartments occupied.


Thanks, I thought that they install lighting the first thing to give the building some life.


----------



## cloud32

The whole complex looks so much more appealing at night with the lights on as it gives the whole cluster some life in my opinion...


----------



## BlackShark

That's a point, really; but it wouldn't be reasonable to waste much electricity while the whole building is empty.
Of course, I don't say about little lights of the neighbor City of Capitals


----------



## Bassik

Yeah ! very good video.


----------



## tim1807

Great video indeed.


----------



## Сталин

Great video!


----------



## filipu94

To be honest: that's one of the best time lapse films I have ever seen. Mabe I think so because I idealize Moscow and its Business Center, but it's really cool.


----------



## SkyCA

woooww nice video!


----------



## Varghedin

Awesome vid


----------



## SeregaRUS

Moscow in 3D! Take your 3D glasses , go to youtube, press "3D" button then watch in 720p HD quality:


----------



## ultEmate

Photo by SlavaK


----------



## milkyy

Amazing video! Amazing city!


----------



## Lion007

milkyy said:


> Amazing video! Amazing city!


+1:cheers:


----------



## luci203

Los Earth said:


> I think it's very funny they have to add dramatic music in EVERY single building video.


Not all, some use music like in porn movies. :lol:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

14 .01. 2012


----------



## krkseg1ops

Very nice winter pictures :cheers:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

15 .01. 2012.


----------



## LexTro

Big, bigger, biggest ... nice shots!!!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*21.1.12*


----------



## Сталин

Good pictures


----------



## giovani kun

not even snow can't stop those towers from growing


----------



## Los Earth

Are there any proposed projects for Moscow City to be built soon?


----------



## krkseg1ops

Eurasia has resumed, Evolution, 16IBC, and Transport Terminal towers are rising.


----------



## matt_12

Great!


----------



## tim1807

Wow, thanks for the update from up there.


----------



## Takohashi

by chistoprudov














































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92640.html


----------



## Los Earth

05343450 said:


> A few months ago, there was a diagrams with the development of buildings. Is there new updates? It was interesting. :cheers:


+1 it would be interesting


----------



## Сталин

Nice photos.


----------



## tim1807

Great pics, nice view onto the cluster.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Takohashi said:


> by chistoprudov


OMG I feel sick


----------



## Los Earth

June 5 2009








by MakZer
February 2012








http://cat-morphine.livejournal.com/


----------



## GoR_Vrn

*February 2012* yes! I love this winter =))))))

It's Summer 2011


----------



## Пятница

lol


----------



## Пятница

http://cat-morphine.livejournal.com/33800.html


----------



## tim1807

The roof of the Imperia Tower.kay: Cool night pics.


----------



## Teo-On-Tour

Great views! Just breathtaking


----------



## Пятница

Moscow International Business Center today
*22 feb, 2012*








http://cat-morphine.livejournal.com/35437.html


----------



## Сталин

Good photos!


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow


----------



## Los Earth

GoR_Vrn said:


> *February 2012* yes! I love this winter =))))))
> 
> It's Summer 2011


whoops, sorry :lol:
Now that I think about it MCT construction is painly slow if we compare all the photos.


----------



## singoone

Those pics from Imperia tower rooftops are awesome ! kay:

IBC is really nice cluster :cheers2:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*25.02.12*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*25.2.12*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/377156/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/377157/


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Moscow few years ago was flat...Now it all has changed with this big projects boosting the city's good reputation as a modern economical center of Europe.
Amazing skyline to say the least.


----------



## Сталин

Nice pictures!


----------



## Пятница

Repost:


Kirgam said:


> *08/03/12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/96857619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/96857621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/96857622


----------



## Пятница

More repost:


mr. MyXiN said:


> *07.03.12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://riverpilgrim.livejournal.com/372615.html


----------



## [D1ego]

«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## archikind

I didnt know moscow has such grt skyline....its just simply awesome!!


----------



## Stelian

these 2 photos at the top of the page are just ..... WOW !!!


----------



## Пятница

From Russian section:


Izus67 said:


> *09.03.12*





theAlone said:


> *10.03.2012*
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/515498/
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/515493/


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*10.3.12*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/382567/
*large picture*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/382568/
*large picture*




















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/382566/
*large picture*


----------



## Пятница

From Russian section:


Mingitau said:


> 7.03.2012
> Moscow City
> 
> 
> http://mingitau.livejournal.com/


----------



## _Night City Dream_

9. 03. 2012.


----------



## DominoCity

If the skyline grows and the skyscrapers rise up one after another, Moscow's skyline will probably become the most beautiful one in Europe (maybe after London)...


----------



## KamZolt

I remember reading an article about this project in Time (...or Newsweek???) around 10 years ago. Honestly, I thought it was just a pipe dream. I'm very happy seeing it becoming reality. Congratulations to Moscow!


----------



## 5hitbomb

Few months ago I have seen tv document about communist architecture and they said that there is bad bedrock in Moscow and that was one of the reasons why Moscow does not look like New York. I'm surprised now when I see they are building such high buildings there. How did they solve the problem with bedrock?


----------



## YaWW

5hitbomb said:


> Few months ago I have seen tv document about communist architecture and they said that there is bad bedrock in Moscow and that was one of the reasons why Moscow does not look like New York. I'm surprised now when I see they are building such high buildings there. How did they solve the problem with bedrock?


Yes, they did solve this problem by designing the self-supporting axis of the building, so it would not be sensitive to the small oscillations of this axis (Nikitin's idea), also, the foundation is far more sophisticated (and as expensive as the building itself, I guess), such that it substitutes the bedrock itself.


----------



## anm

5hitbomb said:


> Few months ago I have seen tv document about communist architecture and they said that there is bad bedrock in Moscow and that was one of the reasons why Moscow does not look like New York. I'm surprised now when I see they are building such high buildings there. How did they solve the problem with bedrock?


Bad bedrock is not an insurmanoutable problem, but it is certainly cheaper to build on solid granite rock than on marshland permeated by indreground rivers with carbonate rock deposits here and there. These carbonate sedimantary rocks date back to times when this plain was bottom of an ocean, they are full of unpredictable treacherous cavities carved out by underground water streams.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Mmmm...I love cavities


----------



## krkseg1ops

hhsdhjc66 said:


> as you can see it's just $12bln one of cores of $100bln planned business district. most of IBC will be completed by the end of 2007.


Did you mean 2017?


----------



## gunslinger

He's just trying to be funny by quoting coth's message from December 21st, 2005, that's on the first page of this thread. Well, haters gonna hate. Projects of such scale are never completed on time.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i just wish Russia tower would come back :cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A

Sergey_A


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow, the first picture is surreal.


----------



## spectre000

They should turn some lights on inside Imperia tower until the actual interiors are finished. Looks bad all dark like that.


----------



## levaniX

Fire on Federation Tower Emergency situation


----------



## levaniX




----------



## levaniX

[double post]


----------



## levaniX

mr. MyXiN said:


> *02.04.12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ _Увеличение по клику_


----------



## Nneznajka

By Mr.Myxin


----------



## spectre000

_wrong thread_


----------



## YaWW

This reflects the whole Russia - the fire on the Federation (happened 2 times), the fire on the bridge in Vladivostok that almost ruined the whole overly expensive construction. It's amazing Russians managed to build these crappy buildings which are already there. Low discipline, violation of the architects ideas, cheap materials, bribery and money laundry on these projects. Cheap uneducated labor force from China and former Soviet republics whose rights are neglected and whose conditions of life are lower than those of european homeless. This cluster is being built for a ridiculously long time, Federation tower is being built from 2005! Oh! And not to mention how the nice facades of the old Stalinist architecture are being disfigured by the airconditioners, new white plastic windows that don't belong there and cheap renovation. Russia today is a joke, a parody on itself 40 years ago and no tall skyscraper built in Moscow that is flut with dirty money will ever change that.


----------



## Soroban

YaWW said:


> This reflects the whole Russia - the fire on the Federation (happened 2 times), the fire on the bridge in Vladivostok that almost ruined the whole overly expensive construction. It's amazing Russians managed to build these crappy buildings which are already there. Low discipline, violation of the architects ideas, cheap materials, bribery and money laundry on these projects. Cheap uneducated labor force from China and former Soviet republics whose rights are neglected and whose conditions of life are lower than those of european homeless. This cluster is being built for a ridiculously long time, Federation tower is being built from 2005! Oh! And not to mention how the nice facades of the old Stalinist architecture are being disfigured by the airconditioners, new white plastic windows that don't belong there and cheap renovation. Russia today is a joke, a parody on itself 40 years ago and no tall skyscraper built in Moscow that is flut with dirty money will ever change that.


Exaggerated opinions, bad arguments. Other buildings under construction in other countries also suffered fires


----------



## Bhound

YaWW said:


> This reflects the whole Russia - the fire on the Federation (happened 2 times), the fire on the bridge in Vladivostok that almost ruined the whole overly expensive construction. It's amazing Russians managed to build these crappy buildings which are already there. Low discipline, violation of the architects ideas, cheap materials, bribery and money laundry on these projects. Cheap uneducated labor force from China and former Soviet republics whose rights are neglected and whose conditions of life are lower than those of european homeless. This cluster is being built for a ridiculously long time, Federation tower is being built from 2005! Oh! And not to mention how the nice facades of the old Stalinist architecture are being disfigured by the airconditioners, new white plastic windows that don't belong there and cheap renovation. Russia today is a joke, a parody on itself 40 years ago and no tall skyscraper built in Moscow that is flut with dirty money will ever change that.


 
I think you are being redicoulous to say the least. I dont think incidents like fire can ever be used as a weapon to bash on those you hate for they will always happen when you least expect them to. What has fire got to do with dirty money or rubbish that you are trying to potray here. Just like in other countries where you would have a mad person shooting innocent people at a university or a beach or shopping mall does not give you the right to judge so foolishly. Grow up please and if you have issues please dont raise them here.:bash:


----------



## xombie

YaWW said:


> This reflects the whole Russia - the fire on the Federation (happened 2 times), the fire on the bridge in Vladivostok that almost ruined the whole overly expensive construction. It's amazing Russians managed to build these crappy buildings which are already there. Low discipline, violation of the architects ideas, cheap materials, bribery and money laundry on these projects. Cheap uneducated labor force from China and former Soviet republics whose rights are neglected and whose conditions of life are lower than those of european homeless. This cluster is being built for a ridiculously long time, Federation tower is being built from 2005! Oh! And not to mention how the nice facades of the old Stalinist architecture are being disfigured by the airconditioners, new white plastic windows that don't belong there and cheap renovation. Russia today is a joke, a parody on itself 40 years ago and no tall skyscraper built in Moscow that is flut with dirty money will ever change that.


You're such a troll and a Russophob, it is unbelievable. You troll pretty much every Russian related project, from Kazan to Moscow.


----------



## DominoCity

Even if Russia and also other countries are often involved in illegal financial movements such as corruption or money laudering and maybe these buidlings are so too, the fire has nothing to do with it


----------



## burnside

Stunningly rude comment. And utterly uncalled for.

Is it known if there were injuries - workers or among the emergency crews?


----------



## ultEmate

burnside said:


> Is it known if there were injuries - workers or among the emergency crews?


No injuries or casualties.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*3.4.12*

«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


----------



## YaWW

I would like these buildings demolished, because they have nothing to do with the original plan and the architects' vision.There is simply no building which looks as it was intended originally, everything is elongated, disfigured and made of cheap materials. And yes, there are fires during constructions, mostly in the third world countries. As for Russia, almost EVERY single major construction site across Russia had fire. Which sort of gives a clue....
This cluster is a shame, a disgrace, an ugly parody, the symbol of inferiority in every aspect from managing, financing to the construction technology. Federation tower should be listed as the slowest construction project and least efficiently managed project on the planet. 2 fires, several changes of the construction contractors each time with ever worse company, construction errors and scandals with the ownership debates, erratic technology that weakened monolith concrete structure, the cliff in the foundation and the overly expensive overall process.


----------



## Сталин

YaWW said:


> I would like these buildings demolished, because they have nothing to do with the original plan and the architects' vision.There is simply no building which looks as it was intended originally, everything is elongated, disfigured and made of cheap materials. And yes, there are fires during constructions, mostly in the third world countries. As for Russia, almost EVERY single major construction site across Russia had fire. Which sort of gives a clue....
> This cluster is a shame, a disgrace, an ugly parody, the symbol of inferiority in every aspect from managing, financing to the construction technology. Federation tower should be listed as the slowest construction project and least efficiently managed project on the planet. 2 fires, several changes of the construction contractors each time with ever worse company, construction errors and scandals with the ownership debates, erratic technology that weakened monolith concrete structure, the cliff in the foundation and the overly expensive overall process.


What planet are you from again?


----------



## ultEmate

He is retarded troll, just look up his latest posts, it's ridiculous.


----------



## BE0GRAD

tim1807 said:


> Indeed, great skyline with all those lights and glass.


+1

...although a little too much glass?


----------



## comet the cat

BE0GRAD said:


> +1
> 
> ...although a little too much glass?


The glass makes it feel modernized, but I agree, some stonework always looks nice as long as it fits in. Maybe it'll come back into style in a few years. :lol:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*22.4.12*

«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*large photo*


«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*large photo*


«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*large photo*


----------



## tim1807

With all those glass towers this is a great location for an action movie like James Bond.


----------



## CemenTT

*22.04.2012*

By *FLUOR*
*+355.80 m* 



http://www.citytowers.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1845&p=53#form1


----------



## РВСН

23.04.12.


----------



## Bassik

June 2011 by Boch









http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/64302.html


----------



## BE0GRAD

comet the cat said:


> The glass makes it feel modernized, but I agree, some stonework always looks nice as long as it fits in. Maybe it'll come back into style in a few years. :lol:


I say a lot more greenery is needed. Imagine a picture of those skyscrapers coming out of a mass of trees.


----------



## Los Earth

Bassik said:


> June 2011 by Boch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/64302.html


Moscow City would look so beautiful if this park was a neighbor next to it


----------



## gooner86

what park is that? is it far from moscow?


----------



## Kristian_KG

it is in... MOSCOW


----------



## FM 2258

Is there a subway station near this complex?


----------



## Major Deegan

^^ They've actually constructed a new station to serve the complex specifically


----------



## krkseg1ops

CemenTT said:


> *22.04.2012*
> 
> By *FLUOR*
> *+355.80 m*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.citytowers.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1845&p=53#form1


355m? Is this the current height of MCT? How big is it going to be after all? They keep building and building this.


----------



## UrbanOleg

FM 2258 said:


> Is there a subway station near this complex?


Polezhaevskaya station is one of the not too far...


----------



## coth

FM 2258 said:


> Is there a subway station near this complex?


banned on google maps? 2 stations + 2 more built, but will open later
http://g.co/maps/w39jw

well in case if you really banned on google maps you can also use yandex maps
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CNRa5H3g


----------



## VitMos

by mr. MyXiN
*24.04.12*


----------



## exxes

gooner86 said:


> what park is that? is it far from moscow?


----------



## exxes

de


----------



## CemenTT

krkseg1ops said:


> 355m? Is this the current height of MCT? How big is it going to be after all? They keep building and building this.


*355.80 m* - photo taken with a boom!!!
The height of MST will be 380 meters!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Dwotci said:


> Well it wasn't actually a _sand_storm, it was a storm of pollen suddenly brought by wind from south in a shape of "green clouds" - seriously, it looked exactly like that. Pure hell for allergic people like me


It was very similar to the sand with a very strong wind in the bridge could be heard "howling" of the wind.


----------



## Izus67

SandroNika


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## roysophai

wow,it is spectacular!!!


----------



## CemenTT

By *ivan.potapoff*

04.05.2012









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6109/77912698.c/0_76be0_585f26c9_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6301/77912698.c/0_76be9_d81517c0_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6209/77912698.c/0_76beb_2521d67c_orig









[URL="http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6304/77912698.c/0_76bf3_1e2a81d0_orig"]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6304/77912698.c/0_76bf3_1e2a81d0_orig[/URL]


----------



## CemenTT

By *ivan.potapoff*

05.05.2012









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6208/77912698.c/0_76c0d_9e1c4894_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6108/77912698.c/0_76c0e_90ea8250_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6209/77912698.c/0_76c0f_edf1f2b1_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6209/77912698.c/0_76c10_e9fea73b_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6209/77912698.c/0_76c12_bab85c77_orig


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lucky-photographer/


----------



## levaniX

View to Moscow IBC(one of the rarest ones)


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

nice skyline.


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## РВСН

08.05.12.


----------



## Izus67

Nika


----------



## Mr.Johnson

Last one is great!)


----------



## levaniX

*12.05.2012*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*12.5.12*

«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*











«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«ММДЦ - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


----------



## levaniX

Moscow IBC and....its surroundings


----------



## ultEmate

What a horrible pics. Are they taken with a phone?


----------



## tim1807

Many pics without IBC.


----------



## levaniX

ultEmate said:


> What a horrible pics. Are they taken with a phone?


Nope, just some cheap cam Samsung TX100, i made some mistake, by choosing the low quality of pics


----------



## Izus67

Alex Eremite


----------



## Bhound

Wao!!! very nice view that one.


----------



## Izus67

georgesultanov


----------



## Major Deegan

Glad they didn't go with the blue glass for Mercury Tower. The copper really compliments and accentuates this highly angular form.


----------



## Skyman

Moscow-City by George Bravo, on Flickr


Moscow City by and-just, on Flickr


----------



## Groningen NL

^^

Is that a coal power plant in the middle of the city? Seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Axort

^^ It's a gas-fed cogeneration plant. Since Moscow, like other FSU cities, mostly uses district heating, placing cogeneration plants close to heating consumers is necessary.


----------



## Takohashi

by nazarov_msk


----------



## krkseg1ops

Last picture is awesome.


----------



## KVentz

Groningen NL said:


> Is that a coal power plant in the middle of the city? Seems a bit odd to me.


There are no coal plant in Moscow, all of them are gas-fed cogeneration plants (CHP) with possibility to use black oil in case of interruptions in gas delivery. They are very effective, but they should be located near hot water and heat consumers because water pipes are quite expensive (especially in Russian climate, where they should be routed very deeply) and they have big losses of heat. Usually they are located around the city (near Moscow ring road) since they take much place and produce some pollution, but there are few in the city to serve central districts of it.


----------



## germantower

What are the plans for the "Russia Tower plot" now? Do they still wanan build that massive, white building there?


----------



## dars-dm

Initially the investor should have chosen a project from several variants not more than 230m, but they disliked the height limit, now the limit for the new contest is 360m.


----------



## krkseg1ops

I dislike the new limit for Russia Tower plot as well! They better come back to the original landmark scheme or else!


----------



## Los Earth

dars-dm said:


> Initially the investor should have chosen a project from several variants not more than 230m, but they disliked the height limit, *now the limit for the new contest is 360m*.


360 meters isn't that bad
There is probably like a 1/3 chance it will be a supertall.:cheers:



krkseg1ops said:


> I dislike the new limit for Russia Tower plot as well! They better come back to the original landmark scheme *or else!*


or else what? :lol:


----------



## CemenTT




----------



## 970467

isn't that near by the rubljovka? i know that the rich kids like to motorcross in the lawn


----------



## 970467

@Izus67 really awesome pic ...especially the mct is badass :booze:
@CemenTT what is the building with the car commercial on the left side?


----------



## theAlone

^^ This is a Plaza (ex Mirax Plaza).



> isn't that near by the rubljovka? i know that the rich kids like to motorcross in the lawn


Yes, it is and this is an abandoned village Terekhovo within Moscow borders.


----------



## 970467

imagine the spire epper: :banana: 

the original picture is by bochkarev


----------



## aclifford

^^^^ Love IBC :drool:


----------



## Groningen NL

KVentz said:


> There are no coal plant in Moscow, all of them are gas-fed cogeneration plants (CHP) with possibility to use black oil in case of interruptions in gas delivery. They are very effective, but they should be located near hot water and heat consumers because water pipes are quite expensive (especially in Russian climate, where they should be routed very deeply) and they have big losses of heat. Usually they are located around the city (near Moscow ring road) since they take much place and produce some pollution, but there are few in the city to serve central districts of it.


Ok, thanx for clearing that up


----------



## Izus67

Автор: Сорокин Денис


----------



## Bhound

Above picture looks like a Star Wars scene. Just incredible.:bow::bow:


----------



## Kristian_KG

AlekseyVT said:


> Ukraine Hotel is on the left edge of shot, not between MCT and FT east tower :nono:


"Ukraine Hotel is on the left edge of shot" yesss i no


----------



## 970467

@Izus67
Love how cold and crystal clear the colors are.:cheers2:


----------



## Denjiro

I want to visit Moscow at least one time in my life!


----------



## Sentient Seas

Looks incredible...


----------



## Igor

_http://drugoi.livejournal.com/3741783.html_


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ The good, the bad, and the ugly?


----------



## 970467

:nuts:That's something you can only see in Russia


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16 .06. 2012.


----------



## 970467

^^ I always asked myself why they let a gap one the Naberezhnaya tower.....


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Maybe to make it look cooler...^^


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*27.6.12*

«ММДЦ Москва сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«Stitched Panorama» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


----------



## aclifford

God I love this cluster, 
for me I think it's gonna be the best in the world


----------



## Los Earth

Donodöner said:


> ^^ I always asked myself why they let a gap one the Naberezhnaya tower.....


I think it might be a technical floor. 
Like on Federation Tower they also have a similar shaped floor. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Dwotci

Los Earth said:


> I think it might be a technical floor.
> Like on Federation Tower they also have a similar shaped floor. But I could be wrong.


It _is_ a technical floor indeed, but I still always wondered why didn't they cover it with at least anything.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Like I said, to vary the design a bit; to make it look cooler.
I always saw that as one of their main design features since it makes it stand out a bit more.


----------



## [D1ego]

«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Dwotci

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ Like I said, to vary the design a bit; to make it look cooler.
> I always saw that as one of their main design features since it makes it stand out a bit more.


Yeah, but considering that the outrigger columns visible on that floor aren't even placed symmetrically, it looks weird. But whatever, no one's gonna look closely at them.


----------



## Nneznajka

*Moscow 2015 *

dars-dm


----------



## Сталин

^^ Nice render.


----------



## spectre000

It's always shocks me to see how big Federation tower will be compared to the others in the IBC.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

OMFG I take back what I said about 16IBC being a filler...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*1.7.12*

«ММДЦ Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«ММДЦ Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«ММДЦ Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


----------



## [D1ego]

«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Maastricht

Your Large Photo is stunning!


----------



## CemenTT

*03.07.2012*


----------



## 970467

Good job. Really cute that little church. 
It's like a dwarf surrounded by giants.

Imo too little gold.


----------



## CemenTT

*03.07.2012*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ You can see why they decided to build MCT and Eurasia in their special colours. Those buildings in that picture are really blue...


----------



## traveling dude

In 2010-2012, MCT was the only one who had lots of progress and construction going on. Go MCT!:cucumber:


----------



## singoone

Nneznajka said:


> *Moscow 2015 *
> 
> dars-dm


This is one of the best angles of IBC I´ve ever seen. :cheers2:


----------



## 970467

^^ Agree. I remember I saw an older picture of the cluster shot in this angle.

The air was much clearer so it could be much nicer.


----------



## singoone

Yep, let´s hope we´ll see more pics from this angle. Night shot would be nice perhaps. :cheers2:


----------



## theAlone

For the information, this angle made from Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya Street near by Shopping Center "Evropeiskiy" (left)

http://goo.gl/maps/C0uu


----------



## [D1ego]

*singoone, Donodöner* this is my foto and I think that in september I'll can take new picture from this place When air will be much clearer =))))


----------



## 970467

Last summer I drove to the Taiga in the North of Perm region and came then to Moscow and it was a little shock to breath that air ,epecially when it's hot , although Moscow have many forests but I guess it's is not windy enough to blow the smog out of the town.


----------



## 970467

By Art-Pushka
05.07.2012


----------



## Los Earth

Donodöner said:


> ^^ Agree. I remember I saw an older picture of the cluster shot in this angle.
> 
> The air was much clearer so it could be much nicer.


Is this it?









by LapshinKirill


----------



## GoR_Vrn




----------



## 970467

^^ No but thanks for searching. It was a lower position and an older shot.


----------



## Maastricht

Great Photo tough


----------



## Salazar Rick

skyline of Moscow is amazing


----------



## xtrum

Los Earth said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by LapshinKirill


cluster nice.
I think that should remove some old buildings beside, and build more cluster. moscow skyline would look better


----------



## [D1ego]

*05.07.12*


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Dwotci

xtrum said:


> cluster nice.
> I think that should remove some old buildings beside, and build more cluster. moscow skyline would look better


Bad idea. No need to demolish quality Stalinist buildings when 3/4 of the city are old industrial zones and commieblocks.


----------



## 970467

http://www.airpano.ru/files/Moscow-City/2-1

360 ° panorama view above Moscow taken on the Moscow tower.
It's a bit older.


----------



## singoone

[D1ego] said:


> *singoone, Donodöner* this is my foto and I think that in september I'll can take new picture from this place When air will be much clearer =))))


Well I´m looking foward to than because the cluster looks so enormous from that street level. :cheers2:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.07.12*


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Dwotci said:


> Bad idea. No need to demolish quality Stalinist buildings when 3/4 of the city are old industrial zones and commieblocks.


There are a lot of commieblocks in the city and industrial zones, but they make up much less than 3/4 of the city.


----------



## Dwotci

ProdayuSlona said:


> There are a lot of commieblocks in the city and industrial zones, but they make up much less than 3/4 of the city.


----------



## AlMos

Dwotci said:


> :nuts:


^^
stupidity.





http://dvanet.livejournal.com/34224.html#cutid1


----------



## AlMos

http://mikasvet.livejournal.com/


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*9.7.12*

«Московский Международный Деловой Центр - Москва Сити» на Large photo
*Large photo*


«Московский Международный Деловой Центр - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«Московский Международный Деловой Центр - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


«Московский Международный Деловой Центр - Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Large photo*


----------



## РВСН

12.07.12.


----------



## 970467

^^ That means 550 vacant parking places.


----------



## Los Earth

Why don't you post in the Russian thread then?


----------



## Amrafel

Skyline is awesome, If I don't have a clue, where it is, I would guess Houston or some American city. But from pictures I think, that they should improve the level of public spaces and riverfont.

Could you guys please post some pictures of public spaces around towers?


----------



## РВСН

^^
12.07.12.


----------



## singoone

^^ Those are great pics! :cheers2:


----------



## the man from k-town

great pic!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/f-daniel/7453999190/

day and night


Moscow City D/N (thanks ChaoticMind75 for the idea) von Dmitry Yurasov auf Flickr

evening 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7536713382/


----------



## 970467

Amrafel said:


> Skyline is awesome, If I don't have a clue, where it is, I would guess Houston or some American city. But from pictures I think, that they should improve the level of public spaces and riverfont.


Frankly it easy to recognize that this isn't an american city because the cluster hasn't a checkerboard pattern.




Los Earth said:


> Why don't you post in the Russian thread then?


I do post but not so often.



Donodöner said:


> ^^замечательно:cheers1:


----------



## traveling dude

MCT stands out in a good way.


----------



## gunslinger

Amrafel said:


> But from pictures I think, that they should improve the level of public spaces and riverfont.


They do. So far the only large public space in IBC besides the huge mall in the center of cluster is a future square next to Evolution tower, check out this thread for pics.


----------



## sweet-d

xtrum said:


> cluster nice.
> I think that should remove some old buildings beside, and build more cluster. moscow skyline would look better


Yeah that's a horrible idea and the city of Moscow would never be forgiven for allowing that to happen.


----------



## xtrum

Dwotci said:


> Bad idea. No need to demolish quality Stalinist buildings when 3/4 of the city are old industrial zones and commieblocks.


Moscow and other cities are still building many commieblocks and apartment commieblocks where most of the city's population lives there, so unfortunately this is not the architecture of my favorites, for me it is aesthetically ugly and they are still being built today dull (I'm not talking about IBC).
They did not really learn how to build commiehouse and houses modern style that will replace commieblocks and apartment commieblocks.


----------



## 970467

By Art-Pushka 14.07.12 


«Вид на ММДЦ Москва-Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Вид на ММДЦ Москва-Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## silentassasin

The Moscow IBC is a truly exceptional project, would love to visit this someday.


----------



## 970467

Kirgam said:


> *15/07/12*
> Из Строгино











http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/98793996









http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/98794012









http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/98794042










http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/9879405298794052


By Kirgam


----------



## nipz

2011-2012 (c) by me


----------



## exxes

Izus67 said:


>


^^


----------



## 970467

^^ nice....










By Art-Pushka 
18.07.2012


----------



## 970467

Art-Pushka said:


> *19.07.12*


*By Art-Pushka
*

«Город Столиц» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Вид на ММДЦ» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## 970467

19.07.2012

BY DeNi$


----------



## the man from k-town

amazing photos! thank you!on the last pic it looks so dense


----------



## 970467

By *sergio_tyurin*

19.07.2012


----------



## 970467

By DeNi$


----------



## 970467

Kirgam said:


> *22/07/12*
> Из "Щуки"


By Kirgam









http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/98886008

Несколько расплывчато, но видно, что идёт бетони-
рование как на "Меркурии", так и на "Федерации"








http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/98886034









http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/98886030


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Glass has almost reached the setback on Mercury... and Federation is progressing!!!


----------



## Sid Vicious

^^ and Eurasia too :cheers:


----------



## РВСН

09.09.12.


----------



## CemenTT

*10.09.2012*


----------



## KillerZavatar

i just wish the federation tower was faster :cheers:


----------



## xombie

KillerZavatar said:


> i just wish the federation tower was faster :cheers:


hehe, I think you're not the only one.


----------



## zollium

Looks awesome guys...when finished,this will be the best skyline in the whole europe :cheers:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*12.9.12*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/437497/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/437498/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/437499/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/437500/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/437501/
*Large photo*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*12.09.12*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*16.09.12*


----------



## РВСН

18.09.12.


----------



## the man from k-town

omg amazing! just imagine russia tower in the cluster *drool*


----------



## Brad

wow.
new nice angle.


----------



## Brad

the man from k-town said:


> omg amazing! just imagine russia tower in the cluster *drool*


Just imagine the Federation spire. It is more real  To imagine its future height, just add one more skyscraper to the Mercury Tower (almost 200 metres more)


----------



## РВСН

21.09.12.


----------



## levaniX

22.09


----------



## Сталин

More pictures!


----------



## Brad

THe IBC is a part of the MOScow skyline.




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357004&page=162





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357004&page=163


----------



## 970467

^^ You want to say that the IBC Center is only a part  of the Moscow skyline, to understand you correctly.


*square cup • finale*


----------



## Brad

I wanted to show the IBC as a part of the Moscow skyline.


----------



## 970467

Ah , I'm sorry ,I got it.

Yeah, the Stalin skyscrapers are always a look worth.


----------



## Henrich37

levaniX said:


> 22.09


Very nice cluster and very nice foto. :cheers:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.11.12*


----------



## 970467

The MCT is a sun shine tower.


----------



## Akai

Moscow International Business Center is the best skyline in Europe


----------



## 970467

Russia tower's place was here to the left from MCT. 

God forgive us.


----------



## CemenTT

*08.11.2012*


----------



## spectre000

Nice to see some more floors in Imperia lit up. That one is looking too much like an empty hulk.


----------



## 970467

^^Yes, in the Russian section they speculate that the selling of apartments started.


----------



## oli83

Rare shot of the area in front of Imperia Tower (unfortunately this thread is already closed). It was supposed to become a podium of the tower, does someone know if this is still the plan?

From the Russian thread:



Art-Pushka said:


> *12.11.12*
> Тут можно организовать полигон для пейнтболла


And some shots of the stairs going up near Bagration Bridge..



Art-Pushka said:


> *12.11.12*


----------



## 970467

^^The first one is imho the "podium" of imperia .
The rest is part of the Evolution tower. It will be a little park with some trees. On some renders you can see it.


----------



## Fassle

*11.11.12*


----------



## Dwotci

I think Imperia's stylobate (not really a stylobate, but a standalone building) was supposed to be a water park, now it's got a different design and will be just an office building. The old water park plans are still reflected by the layout of the floor on the pictures.


----------



## levaniX

From today and week ago
«Москва. Ноябрь» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 .11. 2012.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The wait for the first cladding on Evolution is killing me...


----------



## Los Earth

Me too


----------



## lady gaga




----------



## JmSepe

Even if I'm not from Russia, this project amazes! one of the best skyline in Europe!


----------



## comet the cat

^^^^
Yeah same, and it has a real business feel to it!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*20.11.12*


----------



## Los Earth

Oko is getting tall.
it should be twice as tall the the shorter one at this point


----------



## Сталин

UjaiDidida said:


> why the people are red??


 They must be communists.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

People in charge of Russia Tower


----------



## MaryKlev

Nice


----------



## ancov

Spidermen ...


----------



## SkyCA

Nice design.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*30.11.12*


----------



## 970467

Izus67 said:


> *03.12.12*


By^^


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## 970467

The MCT looks really massive here.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

They should build more skyscrapers otherwise it is looking unreal


----------



## Kristian_KG

eurasia is tall over 309m !!!


----------



## NewComer98

so much pollution.uke:uke: you can tell by all the power plants


----------



## ThatOneGuy

White stuff coming from chimneys is usually steam.


----------



## jackass94

Of course this is steam


----------



## ProdayuSlona

NewComer98 said:


> so much pollution.uke:uke: you can tell by all the power plants


It's not a power plant, it's heating. And it's just steam.


----------



## ultEmate

NewComer98 said:


> so much pollution.uke:uke: you can tell by all the power plants


:lol: So much stupidity.


----------



## DJaCoNdA

NewComer98 said:


> so much pollution.uke:uke: you can tell by all the power plants


Where do you see pollution?


----------



## Сталин

ultEmate said:


> :lol: So much stupidity.


Haha.


----------



## KVentz

Again and again. These are CHPs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cogeneration
Efficiency is up to 80% and sometimes even more.


----------



## SkyCA

Donodöner said:


> By^^


Wooow nice pic :drool:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*14.12.12*


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o3u6m6cSRT4


----------



## 970467

ivan.potapoff said:


> 15.12.2012


By^^


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Only two or more floors to go, for Eurasia.


----------



## Amastroi2017

CTBUH just posted a page on their home page saying how The Shard in London will be Europe's tallest building. Talk about an insult to Mercury City Tower, Evolution, Eurasia, and even Federation Tower. I understand none of those buildings are complete but neither is The Shard. Not to mention the roof height of The Shard is below 800 feet which makes both City of Capitals buildings plus Naberezhnaya Tower C are all taller to roof height.


----------



## Los Earth

Donodöner said:


> By^^


Interesting how no cladding on the last bit of MCT can ruin the photo


----------



## PDC1987

Amastroi2017 said:


> CTBUH just posted a page on their home page saying how The Shard in London will be Europe's tallest building. Talk about an insult to Mercury City Tower, Evolution, Eurasia, and even Federation Tower. I understand none of those buildings are complete but neither is The Shard. Not to mention the roof height of The Shard is below 800 feet which makes both City of Capitals buildings plus Naberezhnaya Tower C are all taller to roof height.


Russia isn't in Europe.


----------



## comet the cat

Every time I come to this thread, I expect awesome pictures and I am never disappointed! It's looking much more dense now. Can't wait for Oko to also be right up in the skyline


----------



## Los Earth

PDC1987 said:


> Russia isn't in Europe.


Here we go again :stupid:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Some people don't know geography, I guess...


----------



## dfiler

Amastroi2017 said:


> CTBUH just posted a page on their home page saying how The Shard in London will be Europe's tallest building. Talk about an insult to Mercury City Tower, Evolution, Eurasia, and even Federation Tower. I understand none of those buildings are complete but neither is The Shard. Not to mention the roof height of The Shard is below 800 feet which makes both City of Capitals buildings plus Naberezhnaya Tower C are all taller to roof height.


I don't pay much attention to CTBUH rankings. Their opinions and methodology for measuring height is no more valid than those of anyone else. Even worse, they tend to be highly politicized. 

The media quotes CTBUH rankings because there isn't another option other than looking at the numbers themselves and coming up with rankings based on the classifications they find most useful or interesting. That's too much work for them to do so they just quote CTBUH. 

Many people on this forum have more accurate and less biased lists even if using the same methodology. It is also true that some people here are equally biased due to national or political affiliation. 

Honestly, I don't think anyone here should pay attention to CTBUH unless analyzing how the public will react to the list that the media will likely quote.


----------



## DJaCoNdA

PDC1987 said:


> Russia isn't in Europe.


American?


----------



## EuropeanChancellor

PDC1987 said:


> Russia isn't in Europe.


Please kill yourself, you will do a favour to the rest of the world :bash:


----------



## Kudinist

Americans don't know geography. Propoganda (CNN, Fox and others) convinced them that the USA - the best country of the world. To all the rest they treat with contempt. Even their stupid president regularly confused Austria and Australia, Iraq and Iran.


----------



## Сталин

PDC1987 said:


> Russia isn't in Europe.


Where is it then? The Moon?


----------



## Spocket

Kudinist said:


> Americans don't know geography. Propoganda (CNN, Fox and others) convinced them that the USA - the best country of the world. To all the rest they treat with contempt. Even their stupid president regularly confused Austria and Australia, Iraq and Iran.


Well that's pretty much the perfect example of ignorant bigotry right there.

The irony is painful.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*21.12.12*


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk

Kudinist said:


> Americans don't know geography. Propoganda (CNN, Fox and others) convinced them that the USA - the best country of the world. To all the rest they treat with contempt. Even their stupid president regularly confused Austria and Australia, Iraq and Iran.





Spocket said:


> Well that's pretty much the perfect example of ignorant bigotry right there.
> 
> The irony is painful.


THANK YOU. :lol:

I'm an American who loves geography. It's easy. Russia, west of the Urals, is part of Europe. That includes Moscow. East of the Urals, it's part of Asia. Or, as I prefer, the whole country is part of Eurasia. Simple.

And Naberezhnaya Tower C is still my favorite skyscraper in Europe.


----------



## mohammed ghani

mr. MyXiN said:


> *21.12.12*


Looks great , thanks bro .


----------



## CalmWater

Concept art from Remember Me (Capcom’s newest Action Adventure video game)


> The player controls Nilin, an amnesiac 'memory hunter', through the streets of Neo-Paris in the year 2084.












http://www.omnigamer.com/concept-art-from-remember-me-looks-amazing/


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*23.01.13*


----------



## Kristian_KG

Los Earth said:


> I guess someone has to now edit SSP


and i


----------



## Effer




----------



## spectre000

^^ Fantastic aerial shot. :cheers:


----------



## jackass94

MCT is just wow


----------



## CemenTT

*25.01.2013*


----------



## 970467

theAlone said:


> *25.01.2013*


By^^


----------



## acerx

what's the name of the twisted tower u/c? in the last pic


----------



## ultEmate

Evolution http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476904&page=31


----------



## acerx

thanks


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*26.01.13*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

:drool:

I love the reflections and the contrast of the bright orange and deep blue


----------



## Сталин

ThatOneGuy said:


> :drool:
> 
> I love the reflections and the contrast of the bright orange and deep blue


Same.  Would be great if it was large enough to be a desktop back round though...


----------



## 970467

^^
From the Russian section

1920х1080


----------



## Aokromes

Any high res version of http://i.imgur.com/reN5wwh.jpg ? Thx!


----------



## 970467

^^The original site doesn't show it with with a higher resolution.
I guess the only option is to expand it manually.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*27.01.13*


----------



## Uaarkson

I have to give this complex credit for basically looking like a space station. Jealous of you Muscovites.


----------



## GoR_Vrn

From Saint Petersburg penthouse


----------



## patrick_best

Edited by Taller, Better

Patrick, PLEASE do not post anything like that again. Thank you.


----------



## krkseg1ops

mg: Nice curvatures of the...um...tower?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*02.02.13*


----------



## tim1807

Good winter there.


krkseg1ops said:


> mg: Nice curvatures of the...um...tower?


Creepy curvatures if you ask me.


----------



## ajosh821

Naberezhnaya Towers are getting huge.....kay:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Stop trolling


----------



## Kishjar




----------



## Los Earth

^^
That's my least favorite angle


----------



## tim1807

Los Earth said:


> ^^
> That's my least favorite angle


Why? It's the completed part.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It hides MCT, that's why. Right?


----------



## Los Earth

I don't know. Maybe because it looks like the buildings are in one line


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wonder if those floors with the lights on near the bottom of Eurasia are completed office floors?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

27 - 29 .01. 2013.


----------



## firoz bharmal

patrick_best said:


>


You have spice u this forum..........


----------



## Dwotci

ThatOneGuy said:


> I wonder if those floors with the lights on near the bottom of Eurasia are completed office floors?


Certainly not, no part of Eurasia has been opened yet.


----------



## 970467

Yes, it is cryptic


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I know it's not open, but are those floors nearly fitted out?


----------



## GoR_Vrn

No. In Eurasia, it is impossible now to buy or rent space.


----------



## Post775

patrick_best said:


>












________________________________________

Very nice pics, the Moscow Skyline is epic.


----------



## Uaarkson

patrick_best said:


>


lol. Best pic so far in this thread! :lol::cheers:


----------



## Peloso

Well I guess we know now what the owners of the newly-built attic on St. Petersburg tower are up to in their spare time...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One of the best incentives for becoming a billionaire


----------



## Сталин

Nice.


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## JmSepe

Wow! New updates every week!  :cheers:


----------



## 970467

You know, crappy weather.



Kishjar said:


> Простити за фонарь


By^^
04.02.13


----------



## giovani kun

that is how it should be Moscow is on the rise :horse:


----------



## Los Earth

Donodöner said:


> You know, crappy weather.
> 
> 
> By^^
> 04.02.13


There was also an older photo from this angle, would be interesting to see the change


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Oh damn, the OKO towers got huge.


----------



## o0ink

Los Earth said:


> There was also an older photo from this angle, would be interesting to see the change


I found one on Google Maps. 










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23712187

Uploaded on June-22-2009


----------



## 970467

^^ 
What is new from this perspective:
Oko complex, thin part of Eurasia+cladding, Imperia (nearly) finished, the roof of the CoC and Evolution.


----------



## 970467

theAlone said:


> *09.02.2013*


By^^











I guess Saint P. tower is now taller than the Messeturm tower.


----------



## ajosh821

Donodöner said:


> You know, crappy weather.
> 
> 
> By^^
> 04.02.13


Very futuristic indeed, Looking forward to the topping-off season of Federation Tower and Oko.


----------



## GoR_Vrn

wow



raisonnable said:


> Автор - georgesultanov


----------



## Denjiro

Raisonnable's picture is not visible ^^


----------



## Denjiro

Let me try to post it...


----------



## Highcliff

wwwooowww.....amazing international business center....:drool::drool::drool:
:master::master::master:


----------



## Los Earth

o0ink said:


> I found one on Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23712187
> 
> Uploaded on June-22-2009


Wow thanks for finding it


----------



## Igor

http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/3808341.html#cutid1


----------



## ThatOneGuy

:drool:


----------



## Denjiro

That picture is sacred! It looks like some science-fiction city. :drool:


----------



## Brad




----------



## Los Earth

Brad said:


> my favourite angle.
> The cluster starts to look wide.
> 
> by jst


uke:

This angle is much better


>


----------



## Brad

The second one is a cluster. The first one is a skyline.
I like skylines


----------



## theAlone




----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice


----------



## 970467

Boch said:


> Вид с вершины Меркурия


By^^


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah it starts to look wide, shows how much it misses Russia Tower...


----------



## levaniX

Well, today
Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Los Earth

theAlone said:


>


Evolution is too wide, and I just hope Federation won't look like that hno:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*27.02.13*


----------



## Denjiro

Wow, marvellous! ^^


----------



## GoR_Vrn

from http://zapret-no.livejournal.com/52954.html


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/saoirse2009/view/1700357/


----------



## Brad

Excellent zoom/


----------



## 970467

ivan.potapoff said:


> 07.03.2013


By^^



















^^And this is why the car park of the Oko complex is so necessary


----------



## Los Earth

What perfect spot than Russia tower parking lot intention?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

8.03.2013.


----------



## J349

Wow looks great! 

What would happen if some idiot planted a bomb next to them towers..?


----------



## ultEmate

J349 said:


> What would happen if some idiot planted a bomb next to them towers..?


-_-

What a stupid question.


----------



## Brad

J349 said:


> What would happen if some idiot planted a bomb next to them towers..?


What idiot?


----------



## Los Earth

I don't know where to ask this but does anyone have any news of _Zvenigorodsky?_


----------



## Kimiwind1184

^ No competition there.


----------



## Izus67

Yuriy Saygon


----------



## The seventh shape

AUTOTHRILL said:


> Best cluster in Europe by far....


Yes, it's great to see at least one European city embracing the supertall with gusto :cheers:


----------



## gunslinger

pictures like the one above will probably make you think the ecology is so bad we have to photoshop the birds) it's bad, but not THAT bad.


----------



## Kira_

There are some visuals of new twin towers with a height of 270 meters, that will be built in IMBC??


----------



## coth

There is no final project yet.


----------



## Los Earth

^^ Any more info about them?


----------



## Turbosnail

Great pictures - City of Capitals looks sensational 
up close!


----------



## xombie

gunslinger said:


> pictures like the one above will probably make you think the ecology is so bad we have to photoshop the birds) it's bad, but not THAT bad.


haha, true! We do have birds... somewhere in the outskirts! :lol:


----------



## spectre000

Moscow Business Complex Sees Rebirth

By LUKAS I. ALPERT 
"Watch out Canary Wharf, Moscow City is rising.

Five years after grinding to a halt during the global economic crisis, the ambitious real-estate development in Moscow is fast becoming a reality. If all goes according to plan, by the end of 2014 the Russian capital will hold claim to four of the five tallest buildings in Europe. 

City planners and developers of the reborn business complex, a steel-and-glass contrast to Moscow's mix of mostly low-rise historic architecture and Soviet-era housing blocks, hope 11 projects will be completed by then, with nearly 31 million square feet of commercial, residential and retail space. That would be almost double the size of London's Canary Wharf business district..."

"...The nearby 1,112-foot Mercury City Tower, built by billionaire tobacco baron Igor Kesaev, had its topping-off in November, eclipsing London's Shard tower in height. "When I first came to New York in 1991 and saw the Chrysler building and the Citibank one, I thought that these kind of skyscrapers should appear in Moscow," Mr. Kesaev said at a November ceremony for the tower. "Now, 20 years later, this dream has come true."

Japan Tobacco International late last year bought five floors in the yet-to-open Mercury City Tower..."

"...Brokers now say that after years of finding Moscow City a tough sell, office vacancy rates have dipped to under 15%—in line with the rest of central Moscow—despite unfinished transport connections that complicate reaching the complex. About 15 million square feet of office space currently is available in Moscow City..."

"...Moscow City still has its critics, particularly among workers who complain about the difficulty of getting to their jobs. Despite its relatively central location just northwest of the Kremlin, the only way to get to the complex is either by infrequent metro service on a newly built line, or via narrow off ramps from Moscow's busiest ring road that often are clogged by construction vehicles..."

"...One tangible effect of the competition for tenants has been that average annual rental rates of between $700 and $800 a square meter (between $65 and $74 a square foot) to are about 20% lower than in the rest of central Moscow, where the average is between $900 and $1,200 a square meter (between $84 and $111 a square foot), Mr. Pollitt said. 

Prices also are kept down because of the transport issues. The city has vowed major upgrades to access roads and metro extensions. Additional metro connections are slated to be finished by 2019 with the first to be done at the end of this year. In the past year, service on the existing metro line has become more frequent, and a road connecting the complex to a nearby highway was finished. The widening of several access ramps from the passing ring road also is in the works..."


----------



## gunslinger

> Moscow Business Complex Sees Rebirth


A well-done report on the matter.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*06.04.13*


----------



## ajosh821

^^ One of the most unique clusters of skyscrapers that I've ever seen.....


----------



## Dr_Watson

^^ Same here. Agreed. It's really fantastic !


----------



## levaniX

Today
Фотографии в альбоме «April-1» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Igor

07/04/13


----------



## Chileno.M

Beautiful


----------



## theAlone

*8th April, 2013*


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Love the twisty building.


----------



## Denjiro

Me too, it's called the Evolution Tower..


----------



## РВСН

18.04.13.


----------



## epicguy

they cancelled the construction of the Russia tower... too bad ,it was cool.


----------



## beenthere

Very impressive. The most beautiful skyscraper in Europe.


----------



## epicguy

first pictures of Russia tower are different than the last one.


----------



## beenthere




----------



## РВСН

epicguy said:


> they cancelled the construction of the Russia tower... too bad ,it was cool.


the project is not canceled.

the investor has no money


----------



## Alexenergy

beenthere said:


>


Ehhhm, a bit outdated photo


----------



## comet the cat

^^ 
Still looks incredible!


----------



## anakhijrah

16.23 this clock???


----------



## DJaCoNdA

anakhijrah said:


> 16.23 this clock???


Yup.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*20.4.13*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/481406/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/481407/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/481408/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/481409/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/481410/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/481411/
*Large photo*

*+ Tower 2000*


----------



## tim1807

New Moscow Rising - HDR by Rich pick, on Flickr

Suberb pic here, but too large to post. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8646936303/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## [D1ego]

*20.04*


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexenergy

Kirgam said:


> *22/04/13*


Проездом по Нижним Мнёвникам




Из Строгино. Залив ещё не расстаял.






human187 said:


> *22.04.13*


С Большого Каменного моста:








С 14 этажа у метро Волгоградский проспект:


----------



## Denjiro

^^ OMG, that last shot was just flawless. O.O


----------



## Blade

beenthere said:


> Very impressive. The most beautiful skyscraper in Europe.


I agree!


----------



## human187

Denjiro said:


> ^^ OMG, that last shot was just flawless. O.O


Nice view, but bad photo using bad cam  Thanks anyway. I have made a retouch:








Original view:








From other point:


----------



## phoenixboi08

why, why, WHY can't they use photos like this for the banner? Excellent composition and lighting. haha, I can actually tell what it is you were trying to capture.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

24 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## JmSepe

Moscow just went through a major urban renovation! Nice updates. One of the best skylines in Europe.


----------



## Chimer

Archaean said:


> Will Moscow ever get a big (400m+) supertall?


There is almost no chance for it in next 10 years at least


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Chimer said:


> There is almost no chance for it in next 10 years at least


I think in St Petersburg already they are building like 486m right?
but in Moscow the mayor has banned all the skyscrapers the only height in Moscow that is allowed is below 75m hno:


----------



## 970467

^^*462m/463m


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*22.05.13*


----------



## Brdo

Nubian_Warrior said:


> I think in St Petersburg already they are building like 486m right?
> but in Moscow the mayor has banned all the skyscrapers the only height in Moscow that is allowed is below 75m hno:


why would he do that?!!! that's insane!:nuts:hno:


----------



## РВСН

21.05.13.


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## mr. MyXiN

*24.05.13*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*24.05.13*



























*1920x1080*


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

Thank you for the photos, they are spectacular.
I am falling in love with Moscow.
I can't wait to go¡¡¡¡


----------



## KamZolt

Amazing cluster! :cheers:


----------



## BlackShark

Brdo said:


> why would he do that?!!! that's insane!:nuts:hno:


Mostly because of heavily congested roads, metro and other infrastructure... The traffic is getting poorer every year. So it's not possible to develop areas with very high density infinitely.
Moscow is supposed to develop mostly to suburban areas (first of all "New Moscow" territory on the south-east from the city).

So it would be reasonable to build a supertall (or cluster) in a distance from IBC, in New Moscow. 2 supertall clusters at a distance of 15 km should be looking amazing 1 think. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy




----------



## ThatOneGuy

They still need some black glass to complete the collection.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Already looks like the future


----------



## Kishjar




----------



## РВСН

ThatOneGuy said:


>





РВСН;103498852 said:


> 21.05.13.


chain on my photos?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*26.05.13*


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Mercury City Tower looks like a render in the 2nd pic.


----------



## РВСН

27.05.13.


----------



## Denjiro

^^ Wow, I've never seen Mercury from this angle before (last picture).


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Best cluster in Europe I think


----------



## skyperu34

Wow! What beautiful angles!


----------



## tonttula

Great pics *РВСН*! Mercury Tower looks very futuristic from that last angle.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Las Vegas has plenty of golden facades, along with some other odd buildings in the US, and Toronto has one of the best golden towers in the world. But no tower seems to have the same orange colour as Mercury City. Like the owners said, Mercury City Tower was built for Moscow only and it wouldn't look right anywhere else.


----------



## dars-dm

28.5.13


----------



## krkseg1ops

ThatOneGuy said:


> They still need some black glass to complete the collection.


Like that?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## РВСН

29.05.13.


----------



## Hager86

Какая красота. такая архитектура необычная, супер


----------



## Ultros

I can't quite put my finger on it but there's something about this skyline that makes me not like it much... hmm.


----------



## Highcliff

I am seeing moscow is earning many cars year by year....


----------



## _Night City Dream_

26 мая 2013 года.


----------



## Bligh

thats looks outstandingly good. Beautiful!


----------



## 970467

ivan.potapoff said:


> 30.05.2013


----------



## [D1ego]

My Instagram from *30.05*


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## РВСН

31.05.13.


----------



## РВСН

31.05.13.


----------



## 970467

Special material from igor of the viewing square I would like to share with you :cheers:



igor said:


> 02/06/13
















UralBear said:


> Какое же уродство, этот "Европейский"...


----------



## 970467

Art-Pushka said:


> *1.06.13*


----------



## DzhendoyanV

:master:


----------



## MarkusErikssen

There are some nice tall buildings, but they just have to many different colors and shapes, which I don't like.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*04.06.13*


----------



## 970467

ivan.potapoff said:


> 05.06.2013


----------



## theAlone

Moscow IBC - La Défense comparison by AJIekc


----------



## РВСН

06.06.13.

С видом на Сити





местные







Местные аборигены настолько суровы, что их приходится держать на поводке.



В атаку!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What a cute kitty! 









That's an excellent view, of the green grass, the river, and the IBC


----------



## 970467

Aksel said:


> *08.06.2013*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

8 июня 2013 года.


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sapozhnik-1/view/516890/?page=4


----------



## CemenTT

*10.06.2013*


----------



## РВСН

10.06.13.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*11.06.13*


----------



## Kanto

Hey folks, I'm for the first time in this thread and I'd like to ask, is the tallest tower I saw in the first post of this thread still planned? If yes, what is its height?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^that is called the Russia Tower, it's 612 metres high and it's cancelled since June 2009


----------



## Kanto

^^ Thanks for the info :cheers:


----------



## krkseg1ops

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^that is called the Russia Tower, it's 612 metres high and it's cancelled since June 2009


Sadly, to me Russia Tower by Foster was the greatest design of the 2000 footers. :cripes:


----------



## theAlone

*11.06.2013*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yes, Russia Tower was beautiful. I love three-winged tapering buildings. They are some of the classiest and coolest designs.


----------



## Socioloog

What metro station is the closest to those buildings ?


----------



## Dwotci

Socioloog said:


> What metro station is the closest to those buildings ?


Vystavochnaya or Mezhdunarodnaya, Line 4.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*12.6.13*






































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/494582/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/494585/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/494586/
*Large photo*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*12.06.13*


----------



## theAlone




----------



## spectre000

^^ Fantastic shot!


----------



## 970467

Some new pics of the project in front of Imperia.



sturman said:


> ...
























































http://archi.ru/russia/48533/portal-imperii


----------



## 970467

The roof stage









http://archi.ru/russia/48533/portal-imperii


----------



## [D1ego]

*12.06.*


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The one in front of Imperia looks great! Wasn't there originally supposed to be a podium to Imperia there?
Anyway, I'm ust glad it'll fill the hole and add a bit more filler to the skyline. When is it meant to start?


----------



## [D1ego]

*15.06.*


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah

i love this project it makes moscow more beautiful


----------



## TRTL

I really like the Imperia project. I think it would be perfect if the building was longer, in order to emphasize the cluster's limit with the river.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*17.06.13*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

9 июня 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16 .06. 2013 .


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16 июня 2013 года.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*19.6.13*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/495704/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/495705/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/495706/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/495707/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/495708/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/495709/
*Large photo*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/495710/
*Large photo*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*19.06.13*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*20.06.13*


----------



## 970467

Some new renders for Plot 15 



Click to enlarge




Click to enlarge





Click to enlarge





Click to enlarge

http://www.archirost.com/2013/06/15.html


----------



## oli83

Will the mall finally look like on this render? Since the render is new, it should, but then they would have to add a lot of structural elements on top..



Donodöner said:


> Some new renders for Plot 15
> 
> Click to enlarge
> http://www.archirost.com/2013/06/15.html


----------



## forumaniac

Построили бы оба проекта, только арку чуть правее, чтоб через дорогу переступала:


----------



## РВСН

27.07.13.


----------



## Brad

BioZQ said:


> Does anyone know what they're planning on building on these lots?
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/BioZQ/media/asasd_zps9e689ef5.png.html?sort=3&o=0


no plans


----------



## ThatOneGuy

forumaniac said:


> Построили бы оба проекта, только арку чуть правее, чтоб через дорогу переступала:


No offense to anyone, but holy crap, those are ugly.hno:

I'll bet it was concieved in the early-mid 2000s when all the architects thought it was cool to design ugly and impossible-to-build whacky glass forms.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

@forumaniac what are you saying?


----------



## Brad

He has proposed to build both, the arch and the rocket you see on these unreal pics).


----------



## Сталин

The tower reminds me of this standing up:


----------



## РВСН




----------



## KillerZavatar

i wouldn't mind a 700m observation tower or an arch skyscraper in Moscow IBC :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego]

«МОСКВА» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## РВСН

01.08.13.


----------



## [D1ego]

«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## theAlone

*04.08.2013*

*Federation Tower*




























*Other*


----------



## РВСН

04.08.13.


----------



## Alexandrova Dina

*москва-сити чб съемка*


----------



## Alexandrova Dina

*москва-сити чб съемка*
































































#москва_сити


----------



## RipleyLV

Awesome pictures guys! kay:



[D1ego] said:


> «МОСКВА» на Яндекс.Фотках


Damn, this one gives LA feel.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*05.08.13*


----------



## РВСН

07.08.13.


----------



## РВСН




----------



## РВСН

15.09.13.


----------



## Valenciano2020

How many meters left for Federation to be top out?


----------



## orange boy

75-85:dunno:
Now is around 270+
354 m. is the top.


----------



## Сталин

Some interesting renders of the area which Russia Tower was supposed to take up. Taken from the Russian Forum.



>





>





> _увеличение по клику_


----------



## РВСН

21.09.13.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^The low clouds make them seem even more taller


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## mr. MyXiN

*28.09.13*









*1920x1080*​


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*29.09.13*









*1920x1080*​


----------



## РВСН

30.09.13.


----------



## erkantang

mr. MyXiN said:


> 28.09.13 1920x1080


What are the small buildings u/c on the right..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606022


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Great shots there. Thanks.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*03.10.13*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Vehicles of the past passe by us last Sunday. 












29 .09. 2013.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*06.10.13*









*1920х1080*​


----------



## РВСН

06.10.13.


----------



## РВСН

06.10.13.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*13.10.13*









*1920x1080*​


----------



## erkantang

mr. MyXiN said:


> 13.10.13 1920x1080


cladding on evolution tower?


----------



## РВСН

erkantang said:


> cladding on evolution tower?


yes


----------



## РВСН

13.10.13.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 октября 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

12 октября 2013 года.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


Wow, you can see how icy cold the IBC looks without the Mercury City Tower in the shot. 

The cladding on Evolution will look amazing from that angle!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9995222625/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/10[email protected]/9963625964/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513250360/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## РВСН

21.10.13.


----------



## erkantang

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9995222625/sizes/o/in/photostream/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9963625964/sizes/o/in/photostream/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513250360/sizes/o/in/photostream/


what are they building in the last pic left?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Big Set










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/10330357785/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10186621214/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513248066/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9510456707/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9510454663/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513246092/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513250404/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9510456321/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513245788/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513248256/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9510457745/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513250208/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513249594/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513249036/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9510458943/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9513244460/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9510457579/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## РВСН

21.10.13.


----------



## oli83

erkantang said:


> what are they building in the last pic left?


Where the two red cranes are erected? That's a part of the mall.


----------



## Hegemonic

Impressive city and impressive pictures, thanks.


----------



## arch1

[/url]
«Москва-Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]


----------



## vinttt

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motolog-g/










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lgilman/view/721250/?page=0


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love that last shot. The nice modern towers with the beautiful Stalinist skyscrapers in the back...:drool:


----------



## vinttt

Panorama of "Moscow-City" from Vorobyevy Gory by ArtLook Photography, on Flickr


----------



## wiezowiec85

It will be amazing view once finished.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10460678305/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10460847683/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^"Big Brother's watching you" :lol:


----------



## РВСН

27.10.13.


----------



## Denjiro

:drool: ^^


----------



## РВСН

19.11.13.


----------



## tim1807

erkantang said:


> Why is there a crane on mercury city tower...will this finish before 2014?


There is no crane on it, the one you see is on Federation Tower.


----------



## Blue Flame

I come to this thread for the photos more than the updates. :drool:


----------



## РВСН

19.11.13.


----------



## SkyCA

Thanks for update. :cheers:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16.11.2013.


----------



## РВСН

22.11.13.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## SkyCA

^^so do I :drool:


----------



## ANDRETO

Evolution tower is my favourite in this unbelievable building complex, so elegant and stylized. :drool:

Second Place: Mercury Tower.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## РВСН

24.11.13.


----------



## phoenixboi08

This is one of the _best_ developments I've seen in a while! They did a great job.


----------



## oli83

The extension of the mall is taking shape! By igor from the Russian thread..



igor said:


> 23/11/13


----------



## Noatak

The entire complex is honestly fascinating, but - and this might be personal taste - albeit that I like the overall design of the building, I just can't understand who in their right mind would choose those windows with that colour.

Bright copper coloured windows next to sky blue skyscrapers, how was that even approved? I would've liked it more if it were blue or maybe a darker colour.

Anyway, overall a great project, just that one building..


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Noatak said:


> The entire complex is honestly fascinating, but - and this might be personal taste - albeit that I like the overall design of the building, I just can't understand who in their right mind would choose those windows with that colour.
> 
> Bright copper coloured windows next to sky blue skyscrapers, how was that even approved? I would've liked it more if it were blue or maybe a darker colour.
> 
> Anyway, overall a great project, just that one building..


I completely agree. The complex is fascinating and gorgeous apart from the Mercury City Tower, which is really good looking in terms of shape, but the cladding color is simply a terrible decision.


----------



## globeman

Hi all,

I am new to the forum but have been on the site for years. I am visiting Moscow for the first time in Feb 2014 and would love any suggestions on where the best spots are to take skyscraper shots (old and new).


----------



## Marioma




----------



## kenersej

Looks Great


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Noatak said:


> Bright copper coloured windows next to sky blue skyscrapers, how was that even approved? I would've liked it more if it were blue or maybe a darker colour.


It brings colour to an often grey sky
It breaks the monotony of an otherwise strictly blue and green cluster.
It is red - the colour of Russia.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

By Alard:


----------



## Hager86

Великая стройка России!


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## ekat99

Marioma said:


>


are they still building commieblocks on the 6th picture?


----------



## BlackShark

yes hno:


----------



## Munwon

Im getting sick of Federation tower being Idle


----------



## Leaburn81

http://vk.com/club575399


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*30.11.13*









*1920x1080*​


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*03.12.13*


















*1920x1080*​


----------



## DzhendoyanV

^^ :master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

my issue with the Moscow IBC is that it doesn't come off as very dynamic. in shape, yes, but the buildings all have the same type of cladding albeit in different colors. it would be nice to see a building with a more traditional facade going up in the ibc.


----------



## DzhendoyanV

^^
just today, work is underway on the site 17-18 where the idea will be placed 2 building about 300 meters, facing stone


----------



## ronok




----------



## CrappyPlatypus

DzhendoyanV said:


> ^^
> just today, work is underway on the site 17-18 where the idea will be placed 2 building about 300 meters, facing stone


oh :lol: i'm glad to hear that. a welcome change indeed.


----------



## РВСН

03.12.13.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## Hauler

This would be one of my favorite skylines, if it wasn't for the Mercury Tower. Still a lot more beautiful than most European skylines.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
the mercury tower was so beautiful, but removing the spire and making the cladding so weird also ruined it for me hno:


----------



## Hauler

Wow, this definitely looks better:


----------



## Highcliff

a good pic....








http://passagem-promocao.com/as-imagens-aereas-mais-surpreendentes-que-voce-ja-viu/


----------



## bigNavySeal

Wow absolutely stunning shot! Woot woot


----------



## Brad

one year old


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11630450195/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11612728733/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11612128466/sizes/l/


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Where were the pics taken from?


----------



## IngMarco

The last one from Eurasia apparently, the second last one from the green with elliptical sides next to city of capitals, and for the first one a russian pal might enlight you better. I don't know the names of all the buildings there.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^
1. Mirax Plaza crane
2. Imperia Tower
3. Eurasia


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergeyalimof/9881224695/sizes/o/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/opiu/10121879025/sizes/o/


----------



## WonderlandPark

Still the best skyline in Europe and very photogenic.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

14 января 2014 года.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10186773163/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/10330517083/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergey_vasilchenko/11139660106/sizes/h/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11466948296/sizes/h/


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*19.01.14*









*1920x1080*​








*1920x1080*​








*1920x1080*​








*1920x1080*​








*1920x1080*​








*1920x1080*​


----------



## [D1ego]

*19.01.14*


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I like the cladding on the Evolution Tower


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phokuznet/11954145273/sizes/h/


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## mr. MyXiN

*21.01.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## roydex

It wows me  Moscow doesn't have a wide skyline but it has beautifully designed Skyscrapers truly unique of her own


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There is plenty of room for expansion! Hopefully in the future we will see dozens more beauties gracing the Moscow skyline, maybe some with varying heights and one landmark megatall to cap the cluster.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## Denjiro

*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


MIBC II by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*25.01.14*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .01. 2014.


----------



## [D1ego]

*25.01.14*


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Denjiro

Golden Time III by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beautiful last shot!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Small exhibition of Harleys at Bagration Bridge.



27 .01. 2014.

More pics to come.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

27 .01. 2014.


----------



## Denjiro

Some incredible shots:



Brad said:


>


----------



## Denjiro

cat-morphine


----------



## Denjiro

*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow 29-01-14-3 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr

IMG_7366 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr

Moscow 29-01-14-2 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

Denjiro....awesome...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*01.02.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## Influence

Denjiro said:


>


I felt the freezing chilling cold just by the photo. :nuts:
Look at the frozen river and chimneys' releases.


----------



## vinttt

asebrant


----------



## vinttt

By * Kirgam*


----------



## KVentz

Influence said:


> I felt the freezing chilling cold just by the photo. :nuts:
> Look at the frozen river and chimneys' releases.


There are no chimneys on the photo. Only CHPs and this is mostly a fog.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12121874434/sizes/l/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/syuqor_7_aizzat/12231898546/sizes/h/


----------



## SkyCA

^^ Perfect pic! :drool:


----------



## ajosh821

Rich pick


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew_leon/11000349334/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew_leon/11000448813/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/howlander/10647031546/sizes/l/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like that Imperia is becoming more and more bright at night.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## Denjiro

Taken in August, but still nice. 


Moscow skyscrapers by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Maximalist

Looks fantastic by night -- when you can't tell that every building except Mercury is the same colour.


----------



## ajosh821

travyanskaya










elenkaprohorova


----------



## ajosh821

blackmarina










admtrv


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*19.02.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Amazing :cheers:


----------



## РВСН

19.02.14.


----------



## ajosh821

vipalex21










k_margaret28


----------



## vinttt

by *jst*


----------



## ajosh821

anastasia_karamzina










go_pro_flying


----------



## vinttt

By *theAlone*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

15 .02. 2014.


----------



## Highcliff

what strong light on the tof of mercury city tower....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## irmscher9

Mercury - pure awesomeness, brave design and the "lighthouse" at the top looks really cool when the foggy sky is covering the top of the building!


----------



## ajosh821

and_star










razgelday


----------



## ajosh821

nata_rata










moscowcity_cc


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*25.02.14*


----------



## Denjiro

Light play by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Looks so cool and not even completed yet


----------



## vinttt

by *human187*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/829825/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/829824/


----------



## Василий

irmscher9 said:


> Mercury - pure awesomeness, brave design and the "lighthouse" at the top looks really cool when the foggy sky is covering the top of the building!


+1
:banana:


----------



## Petr

What is this thread doing in Supertalls section?


----------



## Denjiro

Step on my trip by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Skyman

by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Dazon

oh my... ^^
my nose bleeding....


----------



## Radio Raheem

That's amazing!!!!!


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Denjiro

Untitled by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## singoone

MTC FTW!!! :master:


----------



## ajosh821

komilavochnikov










berseneva2012


----------



## Denjiro

Golden Time IV by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## ajosh821

alinavipera










viratone


----------



## oli83

The structure in front of Imperia Tower is obviously demolished at the moment. Can anyone explain what is going on here? I think originally a water park was planned there? (Google translate works too bad for Russian unfortunately ^^ )



igor said:


> 01/03/14


----------



## human187

oli83 said:


> The structure in front of Imperia Tower is obviously demolished at the moment. Can anyone explain what is going on here? I think originally a water park was planned there? (Google translate works too bad for Russian unfortunately ^^ )


They have replaced the old project with a new one, that has won the contest. Here is more info in russian. That will be a cube 88x76 meters with a diagonal cut, white cladding. Offices, stores, medical facilites, public space.


----------



## ajosh821

angelinochchka










leramarkel


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*07.03.14*


----------



## luukardinho

Wow love the side without the white stripes!


----------



## wespje1990

I hope Russia keeps spending its money on all these beautiful towers instead of invading countries and making war.


----------



## Majevčan

wespje1990 said:


> I hope Russia keeps spending its money on all these beautiful towers instead of invading countries and making war.


Well, financing revolutions doesn't help peace either but yes the buildings are great.:cheers:


----------



## РВСН

07.03.14.


----------



## ajosh821

eugeneone










mary0ne


----------



## SJM

Definitely the most beautiful twisting tower!


----------



## th1

Man, that helix shaped building has awesome cladding.


----------



## spectre000

th1 said:


> Man, that helix shaped building has awesome cladding.


I agree. Easily the best of the IBC (glass wise).


----------



## vinttt

http://riverpilgrim.livejournal.com/419806.html?mode=reply


----------



## ajosh821

pepsistrazenza










jakubon1s


----------



## Radio Raheem

Each one of these buildings is amazing. Russian people are lucky for that!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

ajosh821 said:


>


Looks like a render


----------



## ajosh821

vchhcv










vesnoyvesna


----------



## Jesse24

10/03/14


----------



## vinttt

by Ivan Musinov


----------



## Takohashi

Vadim123 said:


> Ugly city with ugly towers


Да уж куда Москве до Кирова...


----------



## traveling dude

Vadim123 said:


> Ugly city with ugly towers


Just out of curiosity:
In your opinion, what is a beautiful city with great towers?


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing skyline with a lot of lost potential i would say, russia tower, being lost, spire of mercury city tower being lost, the cladding of mercury city tower, federation tower rising in snail speed or not at all, the probable complete lost of the spire on federation tower. It still is an amazing skyline, but if all these hic-ups didn't happen we might have had one of the best compact skylines in the world instead of 'just' a great skyline.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hopefully one day they will at least remove the screen from MCT.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
yeah it just doesn't fit the building at all. on federation tower with the clock and stuff i always loved it, but on mercury city it just looks wrong.


----------



## moosefoot

KillerZavatar said:


> amazing skyline with a lot of lost potential i would say, russia tower, being lost, spire of mercury city tower being lost, the cladding of mercury city tower, federation tower rising in snail speed or not at all, the probable complete lost of the spire on federation tower. It still is an amazing skyline, but if all these hic-ups didn't happen we might have had one of the best compact skylines in the world instead of 'just' a great skyline.


I am inclined to agree, _for now_. But as the skyline evolves and most importantly - matures - over the next decades, most of these screw-ups won't matter much in the long run.



ThatOneGuy said:


> Hopefully one day they will at least remove the screen from MCT.


Yep, that's the biggest blunder so far. Unfortunately for such an unique and radical skyscraper, spoiling it all with that minor (major) brain fart. 

Hopefully it can be reversed. Perhaps somebody should start a poll and hand the results to Rasen, or even Sobyanin. :lol:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*25.03.14*



























*1920x1080*


















*1920x1080*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

MCT and Evolution have some of the best glass on a building, ever.


----------



## РВСН

24.03.14.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*27.04.14*


----------



## BlackShark

mr. MyXiN said:


> *27.04.14*


Shot from the future


----------



## РВСН

28.03.14.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Are they removing the grafitti from the riverfront?


----------



## Yamauchi

mr. MyXiN said:


> *25.03.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## theAlone

ThatOneGuy said:


> Are they removing the grafitti from the riverfront?


Yep, but still it's useless.


----------



## ajosh821

hdenastya










lessismore888


----------



## Омич

^^ good quality


----------



## РВСН

30.03.14.


----------



## vinttt

http://igor113.livejournal.com/443374.html


----------



## ajosh821

lonely_girl66










marynikki


----------



## vinttt

galeevramil


----------



## Vadim123

Moscow Moscow... Let's look at the real russian city, Tver. It's very old, historical and famous city. Just 1 hour from Moscow and you will find yourself in medieval age: http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1041812.html

There are hundreds locations like this in our forgotten country. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Justa

Well, Vadim. Are you answering to someone?Are you stupid or what???May I ask you - have you ever seen NY, Tver or Paris by yourself?You can get tons of photos like these... Yes, russian winter can be very dirty because of drivers like...
If you want to share the link to international community could you be so kind to translate last sentence from original blog


----------



## Highcliff

what awesome city...:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2:

*Vadim* 
I don't see many problems...I *live* in são paulo and I ensure são paulo is much worse








http://maps.mootiro.org/community/163/about


----------



## tak_budujemy

Moscow is shocking all the world with its new skyline. Amazing


----------



## Vadim123

Justa said:


> Well, Vadim. Are you answering to someone?Are you stupid or what???May I ask you - have you ever seen NY, Tver or Paris by yourself?You can get tons of photos like these... Yes, russian winter can be very dirty because of drivers like...
> If you want to share the link to international community could you be so kind to translate last sentence from original blog


I was in NY, Paris and Tver and many other places, so??? I just want to say that our government forgot that Russia is not only Moscow and Sain Petersberg. We all, all 140+ millions people working for shining Mocsow, for stupid Olimpic games and Football championship. That's why you can see this towers, roads and other in Moscow and can see shit, dirt, poor and angry people in other russian city and doesn't see something positive there.

Last sentence from original blog: author knows that all Russia looks like Tver.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*05.04.14*


----------



## Blackhavvk

Vadim123 said:


> I was in NY, Paris and Tver and many other places, so??? I just want to say that our government forgot that Russia is not only Moscow and Sain Petersberg. We all, all 140+ millions people working for shining Mocsow, for stupid Olimpic games and Football championship. That's why you can see this towers, roads and other in Moscow and can see shit, dirt, poor and angry people in other russian city and doesn't see something positive there.
> 
> Last sentence from original blog: author knows that all Russia looks like Tver.


I have lived in 6 cities of Russia (Chita, Tver, Novosibirsk, Yekaterinburg, Yaroslavl, Moscow). I saw 25-30 Russian cities. And I can say that the Tver - the worst city in Russia.


----------



## Омич

Blackhavvk said:


> I have lived in 6 cities of Russia (Chita, Tver, Novosibirsk, Yekaterinburg, Yaroslavl, Moscow). I saw 25-30 Russian cities. And I can say that the Tver - the worst city in Russia.


Have you been to Omsk?


----------



## Demisgr77

Do not listen to Vadim. These photos can be done and the United States in Europe.


----------



## Avangard-55

Омич;112901913 said:


> Have you been to Omsk?


I was in Omsk. It's the most beautiful city in the world.
I am living in Germany and you can take pictures like that from Tver in every german city too, if you want. And also in every city in the USA and nearly everywhere. If you search such places, you will find them.
And we are also working in Germany for the new Berlin airport and the Elbphilharmonie and they can't finish them.

So let's stop this. It's offtopic.

Moscow is the best european skyline.


----------



## tak_budujemy

Yea. I saw it with my eyes. Most of Russia is forgotten. Just MOSCOW and SP are amazing. Almost all the rest of the country is abandoned.


----------



## castillo2008

Really impressive new skyline. Amazing!!


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Historians would argue that St. Petersburg was only build to show off to other European royal dignitaries.

As far as showing Moscow (and Sochi) off is in line with a long Russian tradition. Потёмкинские деревни

In my language we have the term "Potemkin village".

A couple of month ago the president of Vietnam was visiting my country and wanted to see a traditional Danish school. The school he was shown was a couple of streets away from where I live and was incidentally the newest school in the country that had just opened a few weeks earlier.

He was very impressed with Danish schools.:lol: I think all countries try to show the best of themselves to foreigners... Not many other countries have the money to do it on the Russian scale though 

But not many other European politicians would get away with pouring all the countrys wealth into a couple of places while neglecting the rest of the country.


----------



## Омич

Avangard-55 said:


> I was in Omsk. It's the most beautiful city in the world.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Majevčan

vinttt said:


> galeevramil


It's time to :drool: again...


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Vadim123 said:


> I was in NY, Paris and Tver and many other places, so??? I just want to say that our government forgot that Russia is not only Moscow and Sain Petersberg. We all, all 140+ millions people working for shining Mocsow, for stupid Olimpic games and Football championship. That's why you can see this towers, roads and other in Moscow and can see shit, dirt, poor and angry people in other russian city and doesn't see something positive there.
> 
> Last sentence from original blog: author knows that all Russia looks like Tver.


There are many poor dirty areas in US literally there are projects in every US city where poor people and homeless walk around!
I bet Russia has many nice cities like Vladivostok, Sakhalin, Krasnodar, Perm, Novorossysk, Yekaterinburg ,Kaliningrad ! Stop being lame!


----------



## Омич

Nubian_Warrior said:


> I bet Russia has many nice cities like Vladivostok, Sakhalin, Krasnodar, Perm, Novorossysk, Yekaterinburg ,Kaliningrad !


You forgot Omsk http://zyalt.livejournal.com/760146.html


----------



## tak_budujemy

Well. Indeed Omsk looks exactly like Paris...

Moscow is much better hehe

Why nobody gets rid of this rubbish? I would simply put fire on it if it is so hard to collect it.


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Vadim123 said:


> Moscow Moscow... Let's look at the real russian city, Tver.





Why, Tver?  Look at Kazan, look at Saransk, look at Khabarovsk, look at Ekaterinburg, look at the Krasnoyarsk ,look at Vladivostok, look at the Lytkarino at least!)) And Tver mayor luck....... :cheers:


----------



## Blackhavvk

Омич;112908924 said:


> You forgot Omsk http://zyalt.livejournal.com/760146.html


Everywhere there are dirty areas. Just this blogger hates Russia.


----------



## Омич

Blackhavvk said:


> Everywhere there are dirty areas.


The whole city is a dirty area


----------



## Vadim123

del


----------



## Vadim123

DzhendoyanV said:


> Why, Tver?  Look at Kazan, look at Saransk, look at Khabarovsk, look at Ekaterinburg, look at the Krasnoyarsk ,look at Vladivostok, look at the Lytkarino at least!)) And Tver mayor luck....... :cheers:


My city Kirov is beautiful there too. But I see a different city every day, It doesn't look like in this video. I see that every year it getting worse and worse and more dirty. This year I have not seen any tidy up equipment and have not seen any janitor. SO???


----------



## Fevral

^^ *That thread about MOSCOW | International Business Center*.


----------



## РВСН

06.04.14.


----------



## jackass94

tak_budujemy said:


> Well. Indeed Omsk looks exactly like Paris...
> 
> Moscow is much better hehe
> 
> Why nobody gets rid of this rubbish? I would simply put fire on it if it is so hard to collect it.


this is a special collection of pictures to show the bad side of the city, that's all. And the same is about Tver. The post is even called "bad Tver"


----------



## РВСН




----------



## Омич

jackass94 said:


> this is a special collection of pictures to show the bad side of the city, that's all.


Yeah but the problem is that 90% of the city is on the bad side


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*09.04.14*


----------



## traveling dude

mr. MyXiN said:


> *09.04.14*


OMG... MCT's screen is reflecting off CoC Moscow Tower!!!:rock::rock::rock::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## jackass94

Омич;113015127 said:


> Yeah but the problem is that 90% of the city is on the bad side


this is wrong even for Tver


----------



## Омич

jackass94 said:


> this is wrong even for Tver


I live in the city so I know better than you.


----------



## vinttt

by *Boch*










http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## The_Photographer

Nice cluster but also too many commie blocks around


----------



## erkantang

What that plot next to mercury tower?


----------



## Yamauchi

Омич;113015127 said:


> Yeah but the problem is that 90% of the city is on the bad side


I'm disappointed by those pictures of Omsk. I would imagine the Russian government could do better since its revenue from oil and gas sales is so high.

Beautiful pictures of IBC, as always.


----------



## vinttt

2048×1365
Nikita Vishnekov


----------



## th1

Yamauchi said:


> I'm disappointed by those pictures of Omsk. I would imagine the Russian government could do better since its revenue from oil and gas sales is so high.
> 
> Beautiful pictures of IBC, as always.



The pictures are really shocking. But it's not the government. It's the people who should do much more. Government lives in prestigious gated communities for the chosen ones in Moscow. In Russia people have no sense of community. Everyone is caring only about their tiny flat. Everything else can be post apocalyptic for them. Why can't all the people of one commie block gather, create organized community, gather money to paint their commie block. Spend few days a year cleaning the surroundings, making places to play for the children. That is a problem in many post soviet countries. I tried to organize people to renovate the commie block i live in. People thought i am crazy.


----------



## vinttt

by * alexen*


----------



## Filand

Wow, this has to be among the most ambitious projects in the world. It looks pretty awesome. Does anybody have updated renders on how it will be when finished? Alos, will the M building i saw on the first page be built?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*13.04.14*


----------



## gunslinger

Hi, Filand!



> Wow, this has to be among the most ambitious projects in the world. It looks pretty awesome. Does anybody have updated renders on how it will be when finished?


There are no renders at the moment with all the current proposals in it.



> Alos, will the M building i saw on the first page be built?


No, this one was cancelled a couple of years ago, a new design is this one.


----------



## vinttt

by * human187*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/853722/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/853723/


----------



## РВСН

20.04.14.


----------



## Milanno

mmm, i like it.

A futuristic postal of the 90´s.


----------



## DarkShadows1966

It's a shame to see the Federation Tower still unfinished.

I think the last time I had time to enter the forum (Sep. 2013) it was almost the same :|


----------



## vinttt

by *Kishjar *


----------



## РВСН




----------



## vinttt

Vladimir Rogov


----------



## ekat99

DarkShadows1966 said:


> It's a shame to see the Federation Tower still unfinished.
> 
> I think the last time I had time to enter the forum (Sep. 2013) it was almost the same :|


yeah, I wonder why they don't finish it.


----------



## vinttt




----------



## Nobody27

ekat99 said:


> yeah, I wonder why they don't finish it.


There were HUGE problems with the developer.


----------



## moosefoot

vinttt said:


>


The MCT really looks majestic from that point of view, like some kind of divine golden monolith from outer space. :nuts:


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_328390381/album-575399_192707894/rev


----------



## CeC

Pretty awesome. I really like the spiralled tower.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The white facade looks amazing on the Evolution Tower. Really helps it from getting lost in the blue glass.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*24.04.14*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## jackass94

Nobody27 said:


> There were HUGE problems with the developer.


He's now in a Cambodian prison, so yeah


----------



## SkyCA

The last photos are spectacular. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Y.archbog

fast growing skyline moscow ...


----------



## Igor

03/05/14


----------



## moosefoot




----------



## Сталин

You can see the MIBC in this video.


----------



## vinttt

by *sportaga *


----------



## alexhabesha

mg: Moscow's downtown skyline is changing very rapidly. Hope this will continue in the years ahead


----------



## vinttt

by * gelio *










http://gelio.livejournal.com/


----------



## oli83

The higher OKO tower now clearly surpassed Eurasia, so it has to be 310m+

Only Mercury Tower to catch up with..


----------



## РВСН

04.05.14.


----------



## Сталин

vinttt said:


> by * gelio *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gelio.livejournal.com/


What is that large structure U/C with the cranes at the bottom of the image?


----------



## DZH22

Is Oko going to become the tallest building in IBC for a little while?


----------



## croomm

Сталин;113812309 said:


> What is that large structure U/C with the cranes at the bottom of the image?



Shopping Mall AviaPark


----------



## vinttt

http://msk-foto.livejournal.com/1564820.html


----------



## vinttt

galeevramil


----------



## sergey220

oko now 312m


----------



## ogonek

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/149257.html?style=mine#cutid1


----------



## Nick Holmes

seems like Federation Tower will be a supertall soon.:cheers: (finally)


----------



## coth

sergey220 said:


> oko now 312m


Visually ~320m


----------



## Sergey_A

Sergey A


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Yesterday taken with my iPhone.









09.05. 2014.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

OMG, makes me feel like entering HEAVEN


----------



## billfranklin

Sergey_A said:


> Sergey A


Beautiful.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Foreign Affairs building is just spectacular :drool:


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/galeevramil


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*12.05.14*


----------



## Faisal Shourov

^^ Awesome :drool: By far the best Moscow skyline shot I've ever seen


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

mr. MyXiN said:


> *12.05.14*
> 
> http://www.myxin.ru/fotos/moscow_city/2014/05.12.14/imbc-1.jpg


*PLEASE* make a Flickr account


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 мая 2014 года.


----------



## TheFuturistic

IMO, when many supertall and almostsupertall buildings stand just next to each other like ibc, it offer a very striking close view but in a distance view those iconic buildings are condensed into one block, kinda loss in quantity for skyline and loss of "tower feeling" for each building. Each of Seven sisters look very very iconic coz the sisters are scattered around the town . However for business purpose it is good to have a concentrated cbd


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## Bhound

^^ This is just awesome:banana:


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Today the sunset ... the distance to International Business Center 31 km :cheers:


----------



## jonathaninATX

Moscow has a very nice skyline.


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/galeevramil


----------



## ginseng

These recent pics are simply unreal :nuts:


----------



## Gabriel900

Futuristic and Sexy









Alex Poison


----------



## Blue Flame

TheFuturistic said:


> IMO, when many supertall and almostsupertall buildings stand just next to each other like ibc, it offer a very striking close view but in a distance view those iconic buildings are condensed into one block, kinda loss in quantity for skyline and loss of "tower feeling" for each building. Each of Seven sisters look very very iconic coz the sisters are scattered around the town . However for business purpose it is good to have a concentrated cbd


I agree. The Tallest Block in Dubai creates a similar effect- a group of densely packed supertalls with similar heights makes all of the buildings look shorter.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I wish more places and cities could copy this version of a cbd. IT IS TRULY AMAZING


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*22.05.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## Mauro Salta

I think it's the best set of buildings on earth


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## ogonek

http://500px.com/vermette108








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=568


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## DzhendoyanV

from Boch


----------



## РВСН

25.05.14.


----------



## РВСН

01.06.14.


----------



## AlMos

http://cs616521.vk.me/v616521318/10f37/ozmrgy4_JGw.jpg


----------



## _Night City Dream_

31 .05. 2014.


----------



## Gabriel900

Vasily Neverov



























lazzysmoke


----------



## AlMos

http://cs616521.vk.me/v616521318/1180e/u8ovpqjgUOY.jpg


----------



## DzhendoyanV

^^ very harmonically with this perspective :cheers:


----------



## ogonek

http://500px.com/AntonKonyukhov


----------



## Salesen

Soon I will be visiting there on July next month


----------



## [D1ego]

*05.06.14* Instagram


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## ultEmate

By Kishjar


----------



## ogonek

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23159261/ММДЦ/7 июня 2014 года/DSC_4008_1024.jpg


----------



## AlMos

http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## _Night City Dream_

1 .06. 2014.


----------



## ogonek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114722155&postcount=11405


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very nice, especially the OKO tower!


----------



## DzhendoyanV

ThatOneGuy said:


> Very nice, especially the OKO tower!


Yes, too, very much. But my favorite - the nearby tower - Mercury 











Evolution or ... Oh, I do not know :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I meant in the render, the oko tower looks like it's actually finished

And Mercury City is my actual favourite too


----------



## [D1ego]

*29.06.2014*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*29.06.14*









*1920x1080*


















*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*29.6.14*


----------



## Hed_Kandi

*????????????????*































*Lord Putin master plan?? :hi:*


----------



## Major Deegan

Very funny. 







NOT


----------



## PBCH

29.06.14.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice pics


----------



## Human46

It's amazing amount of park and forest in this pictures !
This skyline is for me one of the best in the world, deeply new projects (like federation towers, Oko or Mercury Tower)


----------



## [D1ego]

*05.07.2014*


----------



## xAKxRUSx

*Today*


----------



## erkantang

http://www.ctbuh.org/GlobalNews/getArticle.php?id=1797#!


----------



## ogonek

http://tunguska.ru/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=8krege3lr4ui6uuj99t8s6o0h6&topic=1003.0


----------



## [D1ego]

*07.07.2014*


----------



## [D1ego]

*07.07.2014*





Oko





Terminal


----------



## Tonio.sur.de.Chile

WOW... This is my favorite buildings complex in the world. There are not other the same. :cheers:


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*International Business Center*



Silent soul said:


>


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Those pics look stunning - even from a distance!


----------



## clouchicloucha

Tonio.sur.de.Chile said:


> Curtain wall of this building. = Perfection in the God level. :nuts:


What is the name of this spire tower?
The cladding looks like perfection :eek2:


----------



## Wolfowitsch

:cheers: Evolution Tower ^^


----------



## AlMos

http://cs617930.vk.me/v617930842/1a7a9/z9APT7fLSIw.jpg


----------



## Hartson

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1122725.html


----------



## spectre000

I see the land in front of Imperia still isn't built out yet. Anything definite on what they intend to build there?


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Awesome pics man!


----------



## Hartson

spectre000 said:


> I see the land in front of Imperia still isn't built out yet. Anything definite on what they intend to build there?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100716769&postcount=1


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*23.7.14*









*1500x1125*









*1500x1125*









*1500x1125*









*1500x1125*









*1500x1125*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Awesome photos on this page!


----------



## Hypocritical World

What an awesome cluster of buildings! Go Russia!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^
BY >> Simona Johnson


----------



## Urban Dave

What's going on with the core between towers in Complex Federation? It's abandoned?


----------



## [D1ego]

*26.07.14*


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Urban Dave said:


> What's going on with the core between towers in Complex Federation? It's abandoned?


It will be demolished


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## Blackhavvk

Small tour of the future skyscrapers MIBC
17-18, Prep, 2x287m


















15 , Prep, 283m


















20, Pro, 228m


















1, Pro, 285m


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*28.07.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## [email protected]

Blackhavvk said:


> Small tour of the future skyscrapers MIBC


IMO the cluster would look much better if at least 2 of the new skyscrapers wouldn't have a cladding that consists almost entirely of glass, but rather stone for the most part.


----------



## DarkShadows1966

I miss City Hall and City Duma. It's a shame that it's not getting built


----------



## joshuagarcia

nice moscow!


----------



## ogonek

UralBear said:


> Красота от Марины Лысцевой
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/567138.html


...


----------



## Helem




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^
Pic By >> Mikhail


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Oko going above the clouds


----------



## aSP

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^Oko going above the clouds


Eye(Oko) of Sauron :lol:


----------



## JmSepe

Great night shot. The colors are enticing.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^
Pic By >> If be


----------



## _Night City Dream_

7 .08. 2014.


----------



## FM 2258

I'm sure a comment like this comes up every few pages but I'd love to see that cancelled megatall(forgot the name) come back to complete the complex. I think it will balance it out. The cluster looks great so far.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

7 .08. 2014.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Mercury rocks :3


----------



## DarkShadows1966

FM 2258 said:


> I'm sure a comment like this comes up every few pages but I'd love to see that cancelled megatall(forgot the name) come back to complete the complex. I think it will balance it out. The cluster looks great so far.


I'm sure you're talking about Russia Tower. I loved that design by Norman Foster, too bad it was cancelled


----------



## TheFuturistic

EazeO


DzhendoyanV said:


> but do not be surprised  In order to communicate on this subject suggest that you learn to start work on the construction front For transport infrastructure and the development of public transport. On the projects today and in the future ... Then you will have an idea of prospects new transport infrastructure of Moscow


Oh my friend! I know what i am talking about 

I experienced traffic in many big cities in the world and i know that road traffic is always a headache for most of big cities, moscow ( i love) is not excluded, given pretty good public transport system

With the car culture of moscow, a new huge cbd in the downtown will make a big impact on traffic. Of coz the city infrastructure planners are doing things to cope with it . Do you think all manmade problems can be solved by men so easy? i think thats a serious question we should think about. Right?


----------



## Hartson




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^
Pic By >> Viper DeGremlin









^^^^
Pic By >> Gustavo Vélez


----------



## ogonek

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1136852.html#cutid1


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^
Pic By >> Lina Lebedeva









^^^^
Pic By >> Max Ozerov


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*15.08.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

14 .08. 2014.


----------



## IngMarco

^^ Wow what's the render in the second last picture?


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

It's really beautiful, i love "Shard" looking buildings


----------



## DarkShadows1966

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> It would have been the first megatall in Europe at 612m (2,008ft), but was cancelled in June 2009. (P.S. if it wasn't suspended or cancelled it would have been completed by now according to Wikipedia)


Cancelled after they were building the slurry wall... Too bad, I loved the design (I'm a big fan of Norman Foster myself)


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^
Pic By >> Narnaa Gracewind









^^^^
Pic By >> Narnaa Gracewind









^^^^
Pic By >> ryroman









^^^^
Pic By >> ryroman









^^^^
Pic By >> ryroman


----------



## Kimiwind1184

^ Hey Bangok guy, try to adjust the resolution of the photo before you post them here next time, they are too large and hard to enjoy looking at. Thanks.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^
OK >> My computer use monitor iMac 27 inch when I post big picture I feel enjoy but if you use small monitor I understand you in the next time I resize image every time for everyone >> OK Enjoy


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Don't resize


----------



## Filand

...:...


----------



## Filand

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Pic By >> ryroman


Your third picture has to be one of my favorite pictures of this project! Hope to see the same picture when the whole thing is finished


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^^^
> OK >> My computer use monitor iMac 27 inch when I post big picture I feel enjoy but if you use small monitor I understand you in the next time I resize image every time for everyone >> OK Enjoy


Thanks man. Just use a standard large resolution. 1024x768 for example would look cool and big enough for everyone.


----------



## DzhendoyanV

IBC in the near future....


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I hope the ex-Russia Tower plot twin towers will have silver cladding like that.


----------



## vinttt

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700286&page=151


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^
Every Pics By >> Алексей Голубович

From Flickr.com


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

wow, awesome pic's


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=586


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^
Pic By >> kost_tkk









^^^^
Pic By >> kost_tkk









^^^^
Pic By >> D.N.T.

All Pics From Flickr.com


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Post pic's from Flicrk like this: go to "share" (that little arrow) --> "BBCode" --> copy link and paste here so pic's appear like this

Moscow morning by D.N.T., on Flickr
Because i want to follow all of them :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ It only works, if he has a flickr account


----------



## vinttt

http://urban3p.ru/blogs/35259


----------



## weird

Evolution design is really the best out of the cluster but, City of Capitals lighting is just awesome. It always remember me falling stars 

Finally, what's going on with the spire in Federation? Will they demolish it?


----------



## Hartson

weird said:


> Finally, what's going on with the spire in Federation? Will they demolish it?


yes


----------



## TheFuturistic

vinttt said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700286&page=151


^^ oh I love this view for showing many icons of Moscow including the interesting row of New Arbat buildings ( right of IBC) :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

by z_o_z_y, on Flickr








by Artie!), on Flickr








by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## moosefoot

TheFuturistic said:


> ^^ oh I love this view for showing many icons of Moscow including the interesting row of New Arbat buildings ( right of IBC) :cheers:


IMHO Novy Arbat looks absolutely hideous. :nuts: At least the two rows of highrises do.


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^^^
Pic By >> FridayFunStuff1 Follow
From >> Flickr.com










by reloni, on Flickr










by reloni, on Flickr


----------



## o0ink

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/la__fiesta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/id11907858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/id152562691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/perelmuter
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mtkino


,,


----------



## ogonek

Tokion said:


> Источник


...


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

by reloni, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

moosefoot said:


> IMHO Novy Arbat looks absolutely hideous. :nuts: At least the two rows of highrises do.


in general panorama views, New Arbat average hirghrises dont make much sense but its street view remain awesome, timeless. imo; Kutuzovsky, New arbat, tverskaya, riverside is a fantastic city drive


----------



## Bhound




----------



## Bhound

^^And what building is that under construction in the middle of Mercury and Evolution


----------



## Mohorev

Bhound said:


> ^^And what building is that under construction in the middle of Mercury and Evolution


This is Central Core 05-08 (Центральное Ядро МДЦ) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114517849&postcount=2062


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

by Djem79, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

by mrsebastanoperero, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://500px.com/photo/80598795/moscow-city-by-olga-parshina


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Москва Сити by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










Москва Сити by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










Москва Сити by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










Москва Сити by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










Москва Сити by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










Москва Сити by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










Москва Сити by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










Радуга над городом by reloni, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow-sunset-1 by Alina Cusnir, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Mercury Tower by BаlanceMan, on Flickr










Untitled by BаlanceMan, on Flickr










Moscow City by BаlanceMan, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center, "Moscow City" by Kirill VV, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

#небоскреб #москва #сити #москвасити #город #башня #smotricity #rollworld #city #moscow #moscowcity #tower by VOLchara1102, on Flickr










#небоскребы #москва #сити #город #москвасити #башни #rollworld #moscow #city #moscowcity #smotricity #towers by VOLchara1102, on Flickr










#Москва #сити #останкинскаябашня #башни #город #rollworld #Moscow #city #towers #tvtower #smotricity #followme by VOLchara1102, on Flickr










Мужик лезет по крану, не просто спускается, а бежит быстро вниз#башняэволюция #стройка #строитель #экстрим #кран #москва #москвасити #высота #tower #moscow #moscowcity #smotricity by VOLchara1102, on Flickr










Видимость хорошая сегодня была☺#Москвасити #сити #афимолл #небоскребы #телебашня #останкино #останкинскаябашня #останкинскаятелебашня #москва #город #Moscowcity #Moscow #city #Russia by VOLchara1102, on Flickr










#москвасити #москва #сити #высотки #афимолл #город #Россия #небоскребы #Moscow #moscowcity #city #Russia by VOLchara1102, on Flickr










Тц "Афимол " by tatiana_olegovna, on Flickr










#moscow #city #towers by m.abdulla555, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow city by D.N.T., on Flickr










Moscow city by D.N.T., on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

2014-08-3009 by aslightlyblue, on Flickr



2014-08-3005 by aslightlyblue, on Flickr


----------



## Peloso

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Moscow-sunset-1 by Alina Cusnir, on Flickr


I love it how, by carefully picking a background color for the lcd screen according to the time of day, people at Mercury tower can actually make it look like the top of the tower is floating in the sky.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*20.9.14*


----------



## dean87

Moscow City by NikitaMitin, on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*21.09.14*


----------



## Maximalist

Some beautiful photographs there. I really like the way the cladding looks different depending on light conditions. And I especially like the way the whole complex looks reflected in the water.


----------



## Icewave

The most thing i like about the skyline that there are alot of variation : colours , designs , illumination , heights .. Awesome


----------



## vinttt

http://500px.com/photo/84004673/mibc-by-ivan-musinov


----------



## Conceptarq

thank you guys for sharing your awesome captures.


----------



## skylinerway

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Moscow city by D.N.T., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow city by D.N.T., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


WOW these pictures of Moscow skyscrapers looks pretty awesome. Most of the time we always see the negativity side of Moscow on the news, it's good see things like this that are out of the norm.


----------



## dean87

Moscow City by Дмитрий Левин, on Flickr



Moscow City by Дмитрий Левин, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

moscow_city_2014-wallpaper-1920x1080 by tibere86, on Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

So many industrial fumes blocking out the view...hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Most of it is steam, which is quite prominent in the current cold weather.


----------



## jackass94

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> So many industrial fumes blocking out the view...hno:


it's just steam. There are no any industrial fumes so close to the city center


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Oh. With the chimneys over there I thought they were fumes. But still blocking the view


----------



## ultEmate

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Oh. With the chimneys over there I thought they were fumes. But still blocking the view


Who cares about the view when it's cold.


----------



## dean87

Krasnopresnenskaya Naberezhnaya, Moskova by turkaround, on Flickr



#russia #moscow #view #bridge #river #city #kremlin #architecture #history #centre #walk #summer #holiday #sky #sun by zhukovartem, on Flickr



Квартал Москва Сити незаметно окружает чтобы взять в кольцо... #МоскваСити #Moscow #MoscowCity #goodmorning #morning #доброеутро #утро #sun #flare #Москва #фишай #fisheye #panorama #панорама by ers_tino, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Moscow trip#epic#so much to see#so little#time by jessewaiganjo, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Moscow City by lena_sheveleva, on Flickr



#moscow #city - с эстакад открывается прекрасный вид by BorovikRustam, on Flickr


----------



## Saul94

The best skyline in Europe!


----------



## dean87

Moscow City, 2014.09.28 by akrush24, on Flickr



09.2014_moscow_city_2_16x9 by akrush24, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Untitled by akozlov11, on Flickr



Untitled by akozlov11, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

#Moscowcity из РАН #russianscinceacademy by dimec, on Flickr



#безфильтра #nofilter #moscowcity #москвасити #серыйцвет #50оттенковсерого by ozz.alex, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-6 by Untonio, on Flickr



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-21 by Untonio, on Flickr



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-9 by Untonio, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-20 by Untonio, on Flickr



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-8 by Untonio, on Flickr



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-2 by Untonio, on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*02.10.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

4 .10. 2014.


----------



## dean87

Это небо.. этот закат #небовогне#небо#закат#красиво#красота#завораживает#неотпускает#зацепило#крыша#москва#москвасити#люблю#moscow#moscowcity#beauty#roof#amazing#love#like by psycho_dancer, on Flickr



#Msk #Moscow #City #hotels #отели #Мск #Москва by bogatp, on Flickr



#москвасити #афимолл #moscowcity #moscow #башняфедерация #афимоллсити by ermoland, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Untitled by ladysumerki, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

IMG_2000 by dimitrit1, on Flickr



IMG_1449 by dimitrit1, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 .10. 2014.


----------



## Altrex

Tallest buildings "Moscow City" in comparison with the Twin Towers of the WTC


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
In only a couple of years Moscow has given itself an international high and quality skyline.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Autumn sunday by Oscar W. Rasson, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/pitdmit/album/455477/view/1257284


----------



## megaroad1

Very nice skyline. Congrats Moscow!


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Moscow skyline be like :lol:


----------



## dean87

Untitled by FlashTracer, on Flickr



Untitled by FlashTracer, on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*23.10.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## dean87

#moscowviews #moscowcity #moscow by dstrotsenko, on Flickr



Moscow Russia #moscow #russia by T a r ı k, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

P1210135 by Shiranaijin, on Flickr



P1210143 by Shiranaijin, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

ЗаHDR его! #hdr #window #windowlook #youandmetro #kostament #city #moscow #moscowcity #cloud #sunlight #urban #industrial #autumn @moscow_klub @mosquarium @msk_town by Kostament, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/artamonov_msc










http://vk.com/denis_mx










http://vk.com/kirill_opex










http://vk.com/id145671172


----------



## The seventh shape

Great pics. I'd love to see a picture of St. Basil's with this skycraper cluster in the background if that's possible.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20141025_150348 by GorVlad, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Panorama of Moscow by exsulor, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .10. 2014.


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/denis_mx


----------



## ThatOneGuy

OKO is the tallest building in Europe now, right? Why is there no media coverage?


----------



## DzhendoyanV

ThatOneGuy said:


> OKO is the tallest building in Europe now, right? Why is there no media coverage?


No. Number 1 in Europe Federation Tower. Second Place - The Око. Third place tower Mercury. All of them you can see on the picture above


----------



## The_Photographer

Very impressive cluster, greetings from Poland


----------



## Импозантный

25.10.14


----------



## Gatussoboy100

Magnificent pics... and incredibly the best is yet to come

MOSCOW :applause:


----------



## dean87

В Москве открылся новый отель Four Seasons Hotel Moscow by Норковые шубы, on Flickr


----------



## Spocket

DzhendoyanV said:


> No. Number 1 in Europe Federation Tower. Second Place - The Око. Third place tower Mercury. All of them you can see on the picture above


Well, in the picture you noted, it looks like Oko is still taller.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Vostok Tower is already few floors short of completing so I would guess it is almost the same height as OKO.


----------



## Trex-md

Man you've gotta admit that is a pretty futuristic and impressive looking skyline. That graffiti is pretty bad a$$ looking too


----------



## dean87

IMG_1148 by Ruslan.Rus, on Flickr


IMG_1132 by Ruslan.Rus, on Flickr


IMG_1070 by Ruslan.Rus, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=601


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*29.10.14*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## Jesse24

25th Oct


----------



## larissa-pozner

So I started at the beginning and started to jump to the present. It's really cool to see the results from idea to reality! These are some very cool buildings and the architecture is incredible! Somebody has some serious dedication on this forum thread! Thanks for that!

~ larissa pozner


----------



## Genex

Growing up in the 1970s, I never thought I would see Moscow like this. and Russia will be hosting the World Cup as well.


----------



## DzhendoyanV

:cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There's also the twin towers that will be built on the Russia Tower plot.
And what's that building to the far left?


----------



## Highcliff

more one pic


human187 said:


> And some more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> source


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Beautiful!


----------



## DzhendoyanV

ThatOneGuy said:


> There's also the twin towers that will be built on the Russia Tower plot.
> And what's that building to the far left?


This is an option. There were other...





But as with sites 17-18. But this is not the complete picture ... For Mercury tower will be located another skyscraper ..
Plot number 1. The idea is there will be a project of more than 200 meters


----------



## dean87

IMG_1038 by pe4ka86, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Moscow-City by O1e9, on Flickr


Moscow-City by O1e9, on Flickr


Moscow city II by Alex Poison, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

some more of the same date ...:cheers:


----------



## dean87

2014-10-31-10-08-48-5D3_9875-Panorama by tsup_tuck, on Flickr



2014-10-31-10-22-11-5D3_9898 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr



2014-10-31-10-15-16-5D3_9893 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

mr. MyXiN said:


> *29.10.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


Small skyline compared to others but its definitely futuristic 
& beautiful skyline ^_^:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Gatussoboy100 said:


> Magnificent pics... and incredibly *the best is yet to come*
> 
> MOSCOW :applause:


what are you referring to?


----------



## Eiropro

federation needs that spire so badly


----------



## Effer




----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Eiropro said:


> federation needs that spire so badly


Mercury too


----------



## moscowgoth

http://vimeo.com/110413644


----------



## _Night City Dream_

1 .11. 2014.


----------



## spectre000

Is there a thread for the project next to Mercury City Tower?


----------



## _Barca_

Are they going to build the City Duma?


----------



## spectre000

_Barca_ said:


> Are they going to build the City Duma?


No.


----------



## vinttt

galeevramil


----------



## Takohashi

spectre000 said:


> Is there a thread for the project next to Mercury City Tower?


MOSCOW | Plot 15 | 283m x 2 | 50 fl x 2 | U/C


----------



## dean87

Untitled by indiesummer, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

2014-11-03-10-08-24-5D3_1678 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr



2014-11-03-10-06-06-5D3_1659 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slavado


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

That flag tho :3


----------



## TGN2010

_Barca_ said:


> Are they going to build the City Duma?


City Duma is Moscow! hno:


----------



## Android2000

Amazing!


----------



## singoone

MCT looks really cool with the flag. :cheers2:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It would look cool with glass there.


----------



## _Barca_

TGN2010 said:


> City Duma is Moscow! hno:


What do you mean? I'm talking about this project which I really liked:


















No spire in Mercury Tower, no spire in Federation Tower and no City Duma, it's a shame hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

No Russia Tower is worse than all of those combined


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=605


----------



## RPG

_Barca_ said:


> What do you mean? I'm talking about this project which I really liked:
> 
> http://www.urbila.com/imgs/projects/large/4574_city-hall-and-city-duma.jpg
> http://dva3.ru//pictures/vis/ani/mmdc/fin.jpg
> 
> No spire in Mercury Tower, no spire in Federation Tower and no City Duma, it's a shame hno:


This was my favorite building as well. Unfortunately they decided not to build it for some reason.


----------



## vinttt

By *Kirgam*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City night by neromancer, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

enlarge: http://russos.ru/img/ind/federaciya/federaciya-vostok-41-b.jpg 

http://russos.livejournal.com/1161922.html#comments


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow. Inside the Mercury tower by D.N.T., on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*15.11.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## dean87

City lights by Alex Poison, on Flickr



Moscow by aleks2k, on Flickr


----------



## ShadderdGlass

dean87 said:


> City lights by Alex Poison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow by aleks2k, on Flickr


So beautiful.. ^^^^^^


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=607


----------



## [D1ego]

*16.11.2014* Morning


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/gnesinsr









https://vk.com/oleg_zeppelin









https://vk.com/gnesinsr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

15.11.2014


----------



## Avangard-55

That's a great photo of MCT.

What I really like about this tower is that it looks completely different from all sides. Very thin, tall and elegant like on this photo of the front, very massive, when you look on it from the side and from behind it also looks completely different again.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunset in Moscow, Russia [1000x667] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Moscow city by skhokhlov, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

MOSCOW by makarkom, on Flickr


----------



## ANDRETO

Avangard-55 said:


>


^^ There's a lot of work going on the plot next to Mercury Tower. :banana2:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

f_638541c1238ecdb4 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr










f_330541c1223cb864 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr










Moscow-City by O1e9, on Flickr










Moscow-City by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *Kirgam*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow International Business Center, Russia by JH_1982, on Flickr










#goodmorning #morning #day #business #daytime #sunrise #MoscowCity #awake #wakeup #wake #wakingup #ready #sleepy #breakfast #МоскваСити #sluggish #Москва #snooze #бизнесквартал #earlybird #sky #Moscow #gettingready #goingout #sunshine #доброеутро #work #e by ers_tino, on Flickr










Evolution Tower by Jesse4870, on Flickr










untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

City in the ice by 3AK, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

moscow city, moscow, smoke by alvaro3dorsey, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

moscow city, moscow, buildings by alvaro3dorsey, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City of Capitals by in_fumes, on Flickr










City of Capitals by in_fumes, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

dean87 said:


> moscow city, moscow, smoke by alvaro3dorsey, on Flickr


This picture must be from before I even joined here.

Nice steam clouds though


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/galeevramil


----------



## Anticalaca

The future is now


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That spot on the corner between the highway and the rest of the IBC would make a good sized plot for a skyscraper


----------



## gunslinger

ThatOneGuy said:


> That spot on the corner between the highway and the rest of the IBC would make a good sized plot for a skyscraper


It does, but there's a road planned there, a continuation of the road along the embankment.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr










Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr










Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr










Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr










Moscow-city by SPUCHNIK, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr










Foot of the skyscraper by in_fumes, on Flickr










Moscow Sunset by dietermschmitt, on Flickr










Mirror by in_fumes, on Flickr










Moscow City by skvorol, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

6.12. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## vinttt

http://russos.livejournal.com/1167843.html?style=mine#cutid1


----------



## _Night City Dream_

6 .12. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

MOSCOW 2:44 AM by skladgovna, on Flickr










DSC07080 by litluz, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

noctilucent-clouds-over-moscow by peajaypics, on Flickr


----------



## theAlone

*dean87*, involving, but old...


----------



## DzhendoyanV

More...:cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

MOSCOW14_RETOUCH_SMALL-0811 by neverbecaptured, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

#москвасити #moscowcity #утро by ozz.alex, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

moscow city by mokkogin, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Izus67 said:


> galeevramil


good view :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by N.Nick, on Flickr










Untitled by lost pigeon, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Top of Amazing Mercury City Tower at Night by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr










Distant Moscow City at Night by aksoykaan1, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by querido_amigo, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

coming soon ... :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City. #gera by zxgeraxz, on Flickr










Moscow City. #gera by zxgeraxz, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

_DSC8543 by yulia_rodnina, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

#Moscow #Russia #Москва #Россия by Laraferara, on Flickr










#archilovers #architecture #skyline #sky #reflection #moscow #differention by ruslana.massarova, on Flickr










skyscrapers in Moscow by ve5h, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City by jintonchik, on Flickr










Moscow City by jintonchik, on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*31.12.14*









*1920x1080*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Закат предпоследнего дня в этом году by ers_tino, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

New Skyscrapers. Moscow City by bb354b, on Flickr










20141229-Moscow-01 by nod.caleb, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

2014-10-31-10-15-16-5D3_9893 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr










2014-10-31-10-22-42-5D3_9899 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr










2014-10-31-10-08-48-5D3_9875-Panorama by tsup_tuck, on Flickr










2014-10-31-10-03-23-5D3_9871 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow-City by iHitklif, on Flickr


----------



## seattleskyline

I love Russia!


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/towercitytimelapse









http://vk.com/dmitriy_chernysh









http://vk.com/id109074205


----------



## GoR_Vrn

https://twitter.com/beerkus20/status/551369033447403520


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_8547-2 by winnichip, on Flickr










DSC_8543 by winnichip, on Flickr










DSC_8558 by winnichip, on Flickr










DSC_8556 by winnichip, on Flickr










DSC_8548 by winnichip, on Flickr










DSC_8544 by winnichip, on Flickr










DSC_8550 by winnichip, on Flickr










DSC_8556-2 by winnichip, on Flickr










Mike-i-20150107-001207.jpg by mike.ilchenko, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Eurasia seems to be nearly finished


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow street by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr










Moscow street by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr


----------



## Mohorev

ThatOneGuy said:


> Eurasia seems to be nearly finished



Eurasia has changed the name. Now the tower is called "Stalnaya Vershina (Steel Peak)"


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow. by Nine_Moscow, on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*Data-Images Were Received From the Satellite Resource-P №2*


^^ *Clickable*










http://www.federalspace.ru/21238


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

#Москва #МоскваСити #башни #высотки #небоскребы #город #Россия #сити #Афимолл #Афимоллсити #Moscowcity #Moscow #city #towers #Russia by VOLchara1102, on Flickr










Давно тут не была, достроили Эволюцию уже, интересная такая крыша получилась☺ #Москва #МоскваСити #башни #высотки #небоскребы #город #Россия #сити #Афимолл #Афимоллсити #Moscowcity #Moscow #city #towers #Russia by VOLchara1102, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/4582561.html


----------



## dean87

Hidden in clouds by Sleeping Dharma Bum, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

http://russianlook.com/Offers.aspx?...ba6a-3fcaab1f47f8&type=3&cols=7&rows=5&page=4


----------



## NellyUSA

Congrats Moscow! You've gone premium and got an iconic skyline! :cheers:


----------



## lafite

DELETED BY USER


----------



## ultEmate

lafite said:


> Do the Russians have any idea to continue this constructions through falling the oil prices? Putin cannot convert the concrete and steel to cash money easily. I am seeing a big failure in that area. Putin did not think the rainy day that often comes to fragile economies.


Well, good thing that he has noting to do with it then, as it's just a bunch of private projects. :lol: And they are pouring concrete into the foundations of the two new skyscrapers right now. But we appreciate your insight as it did provide some entertainment. :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

#Москва, #Moscow Follow my instagram @juliakober by koberjullia, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, the crown of the Evolution Tower does so much for the complex.


----------



## dean87

очаровательно #zimarus #moscow #vscocam by vikareznik, on Flickr


----------



## void0

lafite said:


> Do the Russians have any idea to continue this constructions through falling the oil prices? Putin cannot convert the concrete and steel to cash money easily. I am seeing a big failure in that area. Putin did not think the rainy day that often comes to fragile economies.


It looks like you often think about Putin


----------



## juan.83

Nice cluster, but it needs more towers to be impresive 
Are there more projects on the area?


----------



## BigElectricCat

juan.83 said:


> Nice cluster, but it needs more towers to be impresive
> Are there more projects on the area?


Yes, there are another 4 buildings in progress:


----------



## BigElectricCat

actually the first one isn't skyscraper.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Sci-fi scene


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^^^^^
All pics by geecha2003

Thank you:banana:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

L1000047 by Zinovi1, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City by hpcss, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Dem curves


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow winter evening. by Rter, on Flickr










Moscow City by obyildiz, on Flickr










Moscow City by obyildiz, on Flickr










Moscow City by obyildiz, on Flickr


----------



## MikeVegas

No way but to each their own.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^huh?


----------



## juan.83

Great pics!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow BW by НиколайЦыгин, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Completed Federation Tower project and the nearest ... :cheers:


----------



## chan2568

Amazing! One of my favorites.


----------



## arhimed2050

^^ Business district Moscow city is a modern architecture of glass and concrete. The big disadvantage in architectural and landscape plan does not have a unique style, both in new York city (Manhattan), Paris (La défense) or Water-green Boulevard in Astana (Nurzhol). All seven skyscrapers in Moscow city resemble the dark mass of glass and concrete. All this together has created a huge "black hole" in the heart of Moscow. It is a sad fact. 
I think that Russian authorities should also think about the new capital of the Urals (Sverdlovsk region or farther in Krasnoyarsk). I see the future capital of the Russian Federation unique Eurasian metropolis, which incorporates the Russian spirit, the Asian energy and rhythm, European quality and durability.

^^ Деловой район Москва Сити - это современная архитектура из стекла и бетона. Большой недостаток в архитектурном и ландшафтном плане - нет уникального стиля, как в Нью-Йорке (Манхэттен), Париже (Дефанс) или Водно-зеленом бульваре в Астане (Нуржол). Гроздь из семи небоскребов Москва Сити напоминает мрачную массу из стекла и бетона. Все это вместе создало огромную "черную дыру" в сердце Москвы. Это печальный факт. Думаю, что властям России нужно уже сегодня думать о новой столице за Уралом (территория Свердловской области или дальше в Красноярск). 
Я вижу будущую столицу РФ уникальным евразийским мегаполисом, вобравшим в себя русский дух, азиатскую энергию и ритм, европейское качество и долговечность.


----------



## Zollern

arhimed2050 said:


> ...All seven skyscrapers in Moscow city... created a huge "black hole" in the heart of Moscow. It is a sad fact.


 It is an opinion, not a "fact". 
What was there before? Decaying warehouses and derelict industrial buildings.
What's there now? The IBC aka Moscow-City: modern, vibrant and at times shimmering. Hardly a "black hole".


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Part of the CBD seen form Novy Arbat street..





21 .02. 2015 .


----------



## DaniilWTC

Amazing buildings


----------



## dean87

Moscow skyline by hampshireview, on Flickr


#moscow #skyscraper by karin.dobr, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Moscow's Evolution [1024 x 768] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## dean87

Moscow-7.jpg by hampshireview, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

21 .02. 2015.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Demolition.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Building by Oscar W. Rasson, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Taken from a flyover of Moscow Inner ring railway over Prospect mira, 13 km north from the CBD.



14 .03. 2015.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*15.03.15*


^^ *Clickable 1920x1080*


^^ *Clickable 1920x1080*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

131 by dmitrylebedev62, on Flickr










129 by dmitrylebedev62, on Flickr










128 by dmitrylebedev62, on Flickr










127 by dmitrylebedev62, on Flickr










44 by dmitrylebedev62, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*17.03.2015*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

莫斯科国际商务中心（俄语：Московский Международный Деловой Центр，读音Moskovskiy Mezhdunarodniy Delovoy Tsentr）#moscow #moscowcbd. by wentworthlands, on Flickr










莫斯科国际商务中心（俄语：Московский Международный Деловой Центр，读音Moskovskiy Mezhdunarodniy Delovoy Tsentr）#moscow #moscowcbd. by wentworthlands, on Flickr










莫斯科国际商务中心（俄语：Московский Международный Деловой Центр，读音Moskovskiy Mezhdunarodniy Delovoy Tsentr）#moscow #moscowcbd. by wentworthlands, on Flickr










莫斯科国际商务中心（俄语：Московский Международный Деловой Центр，读音Moskovskiy Mezhdunarodniy Delovoy Tsentr）#moscow #moscowcbd. by wentworthlands, on Flickr










莫斯科国际商务中心（俄语：Московский Международный Деловой Центр，读音Moskovskiy Mezhdunarodniy Delovoy Tsentr）#moscow #moscowcbd. by wentworthlands, on Flickr










IMG_2642 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr










莫斯科国际商务中心（俄语：Московский Международный Деловой Центр，读音Moskovskiy Mezhdunarodniy Delovoy Tsentr）#moscow #moscowcbd. by wentworthlands, on Flickr










莫斯科国际商务中心（俄语：Московский Международный Деловой Центр，读音Moskovskiy Mezhdunarodniy Delovoy Tsentr）#moscow #moscowcbd. by wentworthlands, on Flickr


----------



## patrick_best




----------



## Сталин

patrick_best said:


>


Hasn't this picture been posted like 5 years ago, and now a repost of that lame old photo.


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow city by Daria Buharova, on Flickr










untitled by oxamyth, on Flickr


----------



## Yackemflaber68

Сталин;122597831 said:


> Hasn't this picture been posted like 5 years ago, and now a repost of that lame old photo.


Not lame.......awesome


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/bestroofers



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *Источник:* https://vk.com/feed?z=photo92914772_356995222/album92914772_00/rev


...


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Весна в Москве by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










Moscow City by pluton045, on Flickr










DSC02453 by Zinovi1, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Time contrast by DRoofing163, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

envyavenue: Moscow City | Photographer http://ift.tt/1ClbuSR by arademtv, on Flickr










*** by zeit_fur_jets, on Flickr










Dorogomilovskya street by Gene Fisher, on Flickr










Весна в Москве by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_3282 by imacys, on Flickr










DSC_3295 by imacys, on Flickr










DSC_3298-2 by imacys, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

sep. 2014


----------



## magneto102

great towers !


----------



## magneto102

hope to see whole IBC live !


----------



## _Night City Dream_

26 .04. 2015.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_2466 by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr


----------



## Skyman

artden82 from Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Ch.W said:


> I'm the only one who think there is a lack of green places and parks in this cluster. Of course the view must be amazing but it's all so sterile. Steel and glass, that's all.


A park in the cluster is impossible I think, because there is no space for it. But I'm sure there will be trees and plants and green place, when it will be all finished. You have to mention that the cluste is under construction so there are now many constructing-vehicles and so on. It's very dirty and caotic now. And I'm not sure, but aren't there parks around, so near the cluster?


----------



## Papa_Yaw

i believe with no doubts, great engineering minds


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

ММДЦ «Москва-Сити», MIBC "Moscow-City" by natan_ivanov83, on Flickr










ММДЦ «Москва-Сити», MIBC "Moscow-City" by natan_ivanov83, on Flickr










ММДЦ «Москва-Сити», MIBC "Moscow-City" by natan_ivanov83, on Flickr










ММДЦ «Москва-Сити», MIBC "Moscow-City" by natan_ivanov83, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Прекрасный вид. #Moscow by wally.kopylov, on Flickr










Musya-mamusya have sweat bumbusya by ers_tino, on Flickr










#Москва #сити #Москвасити #Moscow #moscowcity #набережная #тарасашевченко by brugge_msk, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_1851-Pano by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr










Dusk by Radio di Odium, on Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

When will the entire complex be completed?


----------



## SkyLinePana

how far is this cluster from the city core? any good old vs new shots?


----------



## moosefoot

Ch.W said:


> I'm the only one who think there is a lack of green places and parks in this cluster. Of course the view must be amazing but it's all so sterile. Steel and glass, that's all.


Well, like some have already pointed out it's all largely still an active construction site so... The project renders do show a lot of lawns and trees in and around the cluster at any rate, and a part of this can already be seen by the finished buildings.

However, it's all pretty compact so there isn't any room for any big parks or anything right in the middle of it. There are two large parks just adjacent to it though - the Sechenov botanical garden is just west of it and the Krasnopresnensky park is just east of it. 



SkyLinePana said:


> how far is this cluster from the city core? any good old vs new shots?


About 5000 meters/3 miles from the central Red Square and its iconic cathedral, 15 mins by the subway.

It's in the large and posh district of Presnensky, and there are a bunch of other skyscrapers scattered across this district apart from the ones in this cluster. Lots of others are in various stages of planning too.

I've seen some before/after images over in the Russian section, but I can't find them right now.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Get Ready For This Post Over 5 Years ago, Same Complex of the Twin Towers there in the Center Left , Reason the Taller Tower still Under construction Today, Caught on Fire on top back a less than years ago and Stalled Construction for awhile hno:



mr. MyXiN said:


> *16.04.10*
> 
> 
> ^^_click to enlarge_


Great Photo Mr. MyXin, and All your Great Photos of this Complex since the Beginning Our SSC Friendly Family Friend !!:cheers:

^^SkyScraper2013, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend , I say by the end of next year 2016, This Comp[lex will be Completed and Opened IMO only:nuts: , 

Rest in Peace Steve
We Will Never Forget the Great QuantumX :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW !! , I'll take the 5th Amendment Here:nuts:
Thanks for your Great Start of this Complex and Great Posts of this Complex almost 10 Years AGO:cheers:
Coth, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend :banana: Again Thanks !!



coth said:


> no. it wasn't downsized.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know if they delaying or went over budget. It was supposed to be completed in end of 2006. So 11 months left. They building very slow. 1 level per month. But there is almost no news about them. Siverstl'trans does not comment this construction at all.


Rest In Peace Steve 
We Will Never Forget the Great QuantumX Of the 12th Anniversary SkyScraperCity Website Forms World Wide Website #1:cheers:


----------



## Skyman

*Ivan Tarasov from Flickr*


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## SkyLinePana

ledeled said:


>


whats going on center bottom right? 
is that a fake building facade around construction?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

ММДЦ "Москва-Сити". #частьРоссии #частьМосквы #Россия #Москва #partofRussia #partofMoscow #Russia #Moscow #RussiBymyeyes by baranovskiy_ns1, on Flickr










Beautiful evening stroll in my hood... #moscowexpat #moscow #moscowcity #springishere by billhornsfan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

L1006586f by Zinovi1, on Flickr


----------



## Skyman

*Roman Remizov from Flickr*


----------



## NewKIWI

Just love that pic!


----------



## Skyman

*Sagita Manite - Flickr*



















*Ahmet Can - Flickr*


----------



## Harkonnen

wonderland, with bubbles 



Skyman said:


> *Lena Loft - Flickr*


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Waiting areas 1, 4, 17-18, 15, 20, 21, 25


----------



## Skyman

*Vitaly Simonov - Flickr*


----------



## DzhendoyanV

p.s. *installation of dome tower are talking Federation stalemate*


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=642


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## Hudson11

Trip to Moscow 2015. Day 4. last evening in Moscow. 10 May 27 15 by Sigita Manite, on Flickr


Trip to Moscow 2015. Day 4. last evening in Moscow. 10 May 27 15 by Sigita Manite, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=643


----------



## durukandevrim

me likes


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=142435&page=239


----------



## Akai

Building completed in 2015 (Moscow International Business Center)

- Evolution Tower
- Central Core
- IQ-quarter
- Eurasia Tower
- OKO
- Federation Tower (likely)


----------



## Nhat Linh

Many beauty pics here


----------



## Blue Flame

Oko and Federation Towers are too similar in height and color for my taste. Together, they make the skyline blocky and cause it to plateau too much. MIBC desperately needs some 400-800ft. buildings, as well as a landmark in the range of 1400-1600ft.
But they are indeed off to a good start.


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's still such a shame they put up that advertisement screen on the MCT. They're just using it to show the flag now. They ruined a great tower for nothing.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Taken from Novy Arbat street.



7 .06. 2015.


----------



## ultEmate

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's still such a shame they put up that advertisement screen on the MCT. They're just using it to show the flag now. They ruined a great tower for nothing.


The flag looks great.


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-575399_371419545/album-575399_215015838/rev


----------



## dars-dm

30 years ago and now


flatron said:


> Столица


----------



## Skyman

*Kirill Zolotov - Flickr*


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

dars-dm said:


> 30 years ago and now


Moscow has changed hugely between those time periods!


----------



## ogonek

indefatigable said:


>


...


----------



## Harkonnen

wow :drool::bow:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

10 .06. 2015.


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## ogonek

http://pulkovez.livejournal.com/14473.html


----------



## vinttt

By *DzhendoyanV*


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/moscowcity.mmdc


----------



## Skyman

*O1e9 - Flickr*










*Adam Baker - Flickr*


----------



## [D1ego]

*17.06.2015*









Tops


----------



## Skyman

*Dmitry Pimenov - Flickr*


----------



## jhalsey

One of those buildings looks like a clone of Goldman Sach's tower in NY.


----------



## Stiprus

jhalsey said:


> One of those buildings looks like a clone of Goldman Sach's tower in NY.


200 West Street (Goldman Sachs Tower): Construction started in 2005, completed in 2010.

Naberezhnaya Tower: Construction started in 2003, completed in 2007. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/200_West_Street

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naberezhnaya_Tower


----------



## Avangard-55

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Recently opened City Square at Moscow City IBD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 .06. 2015.





Is this "roof" and the part on the right in the first photo a part of the Evolution-Tower? So going down from Evolution? 
Because it looks a bit like it.
If so, then are there some photos that show how it look like?


----------



## Skyman

*Mikhail Elisidorov - Flickr*


----------



## ogonek

2000


----------



## Skyman

*Evgeniy Golovach - Flickr*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some new angles.














































10 .06. 2015.


----------



## krkseg1ops

They really need to wash the Vostok Tower, looks like a it was built from dirt.


----------



## AlexDemens

krkseg1ops said:


> They really need to wash the Vostok Tower, looks like a it was built from dirt.


you really need into space, my polish friend


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## jackass94

AlexDemens said:


> you really need into space, my polish friend


well, he's pretty much right


----------



## TheFuturistic

enjoy the best dronecam video of moscow 

epic shots includin IBC, Kremlin, wonderful suburban areas, exibition center. Moscow state university etc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB1bzzUPjBA


----------



## Harkonnen

I really have to visit Moscow soon :drool:
You guys really have a beautiful city


----------



## ogonek

Skyman said:


> *Kattrixx - Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Игорь Кондаков - Flickr*


...


----------



## ultEmate

Harkonnen said:


> I really have to visit Moscow soon :drool:
> You guys really have a beautiful city


Just make sure you visit it in Summer. Or in January. Not in between.


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

wow Moscow skyline is quite underrated


----------



## _Night City Dream_

From the top of Central Children Department store:



13 .06. 2015.


----------



## Harkonnen

ultEmate said:


> Just make sure you visit it in Summer. Or in January. Not in between.


Why?
I'm canadian, I'm not afraid of snow


----------



## ultEmate

Harkonnen said:


> Why?
> I'm canadian, I'm not afraid of snow


I'm not talking about the snow. I am talking about the sunny days when IBC looks best. Not much of them in autumn or in spring.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

14 .06. 2015.


----------



## luci203

Any idea what's planed to rise in front of Imperia Tower? :dunno:

That "hole" is there like forever... :sly:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There were some old foundations for a former project that were recently demolished, and they're planning to build this:


----------



## ogonek

ThatOneGuy said:


> There were some old foundations for a former project that were recently demolished, and they're planning to build this:





mr. MyXiN said:


> Опять какое то го
> 
> *Небоскреб, который свяжет Сити с набережной*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В «Москва-Сити» появится пешеходный переход, который соединит центральное ядро делового центра с Пресненской набережной. Этот мост станет продолжением многофункционального комплекса площадью 105 000 кв. м, который к 2018 г. расположится на уч. №4 ММДЦ «Москва-Сити».
> 
> Мост будет «висеть» над землей, над дорожным полотном, что позволит разделить автомобильный и пешеходный потоки и частично улучшит транспортную ситуацию в деловом центре. Этот удобный переход в Сити по своей функциональности можно будет сравнить с круглым мостом в бизнес-районе Шанхая.
> 
> Пространство включит в себя зеленые и пешеходные зоны, оно будет оборудовано скамейками. Отсюда открывается хороший вид на Москву-реку и город, поэтому мост станет местом для прогулок резидентов и гостей Сити, здесь офисные сотрудники смогут проводить свободное время, а ланчи станут вдвойне приятнее.
> 
> Источник: http://citynext.ru/news/neboskreb-kotoryj-svjazhet-siti-s-naberezhnoj


...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So they changed it, this design also looks nice


----------



## WMandrake

The design is so nice!


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/moscowcity_1








https://vk.com/id297479








https://vk.com/kirova_18








https://vk.com/id500790












































https://vk.com/rgorbenko


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## ogonek

^^













http://www.m24.ru/galleries/3829


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/id17850232


----------



## maksnikiforov

Tokion said:


> Source


Настоящий мегаполис


----------



## _Night City Dream_

1 .07. 2015.


----------



## ogonek

artem_rave said:


> http://vk.com/id18750244


...


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*03.07.15*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Evolution Tower looks so beautiful in the last photo.


----------



## Skyman

*Roman Gerasimoff - Flickr*


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/voskresensky_a


----------



## DzhendoyanV

С гостиницей Украина



и без неё 



на фоне другой сталинки




с набережной


----------



## Vladimir970

07. 07. 2015


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## ogonek

Future


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow_Krimskiy_Bridge by Yakov Khrutskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Gespy

Great! (4)


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


----------



## ogonek




----------



## FabriFlorence

It's incredible how Moscow is beautiful! :master:


----------



## Skyman

*Danil Khromov - Flickr*


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/dina_deyanova


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/maxim4e4ek


----------



## ogonek

DzhendoyanV said:


>


...


----------



## thenewguy16

This is a good project.


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/nastulik


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/geomk


----------



## Skyman

*Xander2210 - Flickr*


----------



## vinttt

By *alekseevsk*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow by Diana Iskhakova, on Flickr


----------



## Tokion

Source




Source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Макет Москва-сити by kot_ucheniy, on Flickr










Москва-сити в голубой дымке by kot_ucheniy, on Flickr










Панорама by kot_ucheniy, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

shados said:


> Москва
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/id66146638?z=photo66146638_371647767/photos66146638


...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Taken from Kaluzhskaya square.



4 .07. 2015.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Moscow-City by Artem Kot, on Flickr










Moscow city view by Sasha Markov, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

:cheers:


----------



## Импозантный

*17.07.15*









































































bonus)


----------



## Avangard-55

Nice photos. But please not that much per post.

You can see that the ground level will be very beautiful, like the towers, when it will be all finished. And I am always fascinated of the color of ther MCT. Hope they will clean the glass as soon as possible.


----------



## Raj20

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/hmelnitscky-evgeny/album/467474/view/1313976 | *High Resolution*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

«Москва-Сити» by Alexander Tatarinovich, on Flickr










Moscow City by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_8309 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr










DSC_8304 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr










DSC_8311 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City at night by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr










Moscow by Juliette, on Flickr










Moscow by Juliette, on Flickr










Moscow by Juliette, on Flickr










Moscow by Juliette, on Flickr










Moscow by Juliette, on Flickr










Moscow by Juliette, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

ovnours said:


> http://russos.livejournal.com/1224111.html


...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

6 .07. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 .07. 2015.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City by Алексей Алексеев, on Flickr










Moscow City by Алексей Алексеев, on Flickr










Moscow City by Алексей Алексеев, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Wedding by Alexey Mikhaylov, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Москва-Сити на закате by Anton Efimenko, on Flickr










Moscow city by Sergey Dolzhenko, on Flickr










Taras Shevchenko embankment, Moscow by Slava Vygolov, on Flickr










TEM2-5030 somewhere in Moscow by alexey kashko, on Flickr


----------



## Svekat

fantastic!


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## vinttt

http://www.novostroykin.ru/novostroyki/all/4094/fotos/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow-City by Sergey Gordienko, on Flickr


----------



## Импозантный

*23.07.15:*


----------



## itom 987

I love the Moscow's skyline but I feel sorry for that train going on those awful set of tracks. They might as well put the train on a roller coaster.


----------



## Импозантный

itom 987 said:


> I love the Moscow's skyline but I feel sorry for that train going on those awful set of tracks. They might as well put the train on a roller coaster.


Do you mean monorail?


----------



## itom 987

I meant the last pic in post #5572.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_3763 by Ernest Em, on Flickr










IMG_3760 by Ernest Em, on Flickr


----------



## MauricioPelosi

wish I could visit it someday


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow at Dusk [2048x1304] by Antonio Max, on Flickr










Moscow-City at blue hour  by 🚩Виталий Сергеевич, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Untitled by Maxim E., on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

Izus67 said:


> vk


...


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*20.08.15*


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/nyashhard


----------



## indefatigable

Москва-Сити 2015


Церковь Покрова в Филях


----------



## [D1ego]




----------



## jackass94

Federation towers desperately need the spire


----------



## Gabriel900

This center is beautiful, does the Russia Tower still have a chance to be built or it is canceled forever?


----------



## Papont

Gabriel900 said:


> This center is beautiful, does the Russia Tower still have a chance to be built or it is canceled forever?


Unfortunatelly canceled forever. The plot is to be occupied by different project.


----------



## jackass94

Gabriel900 said:


> This center is beautiful, does the Russia Tower still have a chance to be built or it is canceled forever?


Unfortunately, it is cancelled forever. Its plot is currently occupied by the construction of Renaiassance Moscow towers (338m and 290m).


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*** by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr










High place by Leonid Wonder, on Flickr










Moscow sunset by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## Maximalist

This cluster is really going up in leaps and bounds. Quite a vision!


----------



## reg2150

Cool futuristic looking cluster!!!


----------



## reg2150

Not sure about the orange building though. Kind of sticks out too much and does not match the rest of the cluster in terms of overall colour.



DzhendoyanV said:


>


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Maximalist said:


> This cluster is really going up in leaps and bounds. Quite a vision!


Right  On this side of a skyscraper under construction another 15 on the site. 
Plus 17-18


----------



## [D1ego]

*25.08.2015*


----------



## TheFuturistic

Great shots of kutuzov ave

I wish someday some old midrise buildings on the left of kutuzov ave ( near gate of triumph) would be chopped down so ibc would be more exposed to the avenue
Kutuzov ave and then novy arbat and then kremlin riverside is an epic drive , full of cityscape just as great as .los angeles harbour freeway or chicago lake shore drive or the ride to manhattan from brookyn .


----------



## ogonek

by Garam


----------



## ogonek

mr. MyXiN said:


> *12.09.15*


...


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*12.09.15*


----------



## Kamuix95

Looking good Russia!! Love the cluster development and I can't help but admire the creative road designs in Russia too. A abit of a change from the western grid style cities


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## raldude21

i love this shot


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Cláudio H S Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## [D1ego]

*15.09.2015*


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


Source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMGL8401 by Gibson Tsai, on Flickr










Sunset by Sasha Markov, on Flickr










_RJS5358 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5360 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5359 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5361 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5362 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5375 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5378 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5399 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5411 by Richard Silver, on Flickr










_RJS5412 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_382964830/album-575399_220502491/rev


----------



## Davidinho

This one could be a cool banner.


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/feoktostoff









http://vk.com/april.elena.pearl


----------



## alley cat

Beautiful skyline


----------



## Hartson

del


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*20.09.15*









*1920x1080*


----------



## TheFuturistic

vinttt said:


> https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_382964830/album-575399_220502491/rev


Beautiful! Glassy facade always look surreal in sunset

"The only absolute knowledge attainable by man is that life is meaningless" ( Leo. Tolstoy). 

Well, i'd rather take it this way " the only absolute knowledge attainable by man is that, without beautiful architecture, life is meaningless :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by OZKAN BASAK YILDIZ, on Flickr










Untitled by OZKAN BASAK YILDIZ, on Flickr










Untitled by OZKAN BASAK YILDIZ, on Flickr








[/url]DJI02106 by Vitaly Berg, on Flickr










DJI02059 by Vitaly Berg, on Flickr










DJI02073 by Vitaly Berg, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanImpact

Moscow's new business center is truely awesome!


----------



## franch

Magnífico


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


Source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC06268 by Artem Kolomeec, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/sashayo


----------



## Steve Power

Wow those buildings seem to have an interesting design. They will change the face of moscow


----------



## vinttt

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aleks-kosoj/?&p=1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/605...%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=3


----------



## Skyman

*Mikhail Tir - Flickr*


----------



## ovis90

beautiful pictures


----------



## bohemio

i remember when the City Capitals were the tallest buildings in the complex, now they look so small.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_0363 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0366 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0367 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0369 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0358 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0357 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

https://vk.com/roman567?z=photo39042213_365392152/wall39042213_3339


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

changeable October by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










We met a cool morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










DSCF5551-01 by Фото Москвы Moscow-Live.ru, on Flickr










Москва-Сити by Stan Krotov, on Flickr










MIBC by kishjar?, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

S01 by Wolf Schulze, on Flickr










Luzhnetskaya embankment of Moscow the river at night by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr










Moscow City Towers by Ekaterina Ivanova, on Flickr










Road to new victories by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










I hope the weather improves by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

#Москва - #Сити by Юрий Шатохин, on Flickr










#Москва #Moscow #moscowsity by Юрий Шатохин, on Flickr










Outdoor by htike aung, on Flickr


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Kot Bazilio

Virus2501 said:


>


Is this from anime or just pic?


----------



## Ringforce

from anime


----------



## Eugene_S

what does this Japanese text?


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Ringforce said:


> from anime


Which? Tell the name please


----------



## Rofos

Eugene_S said:


> what does this Japanese text?


"Russian federation city"


Kot Bazilio said:


> Which? Tell the name please


Charlotte, ep 13


----------



## TheFuturistic

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> S01 by Wolf Schulze, on Flickr


mid october is peak time for autumn foliage in moscow, this view must be fantastic now with yellow leaves :cheers:


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/petinov









http://vk.com/id10568871


----------



## theAlone




----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/ratsm


----------



## Nick Holmes

beautiful pic of Moscow:cheers:


----------



## Skyman

Excellent.


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## arhimed2050

^^ "Bronze" tower is not very well fit into the architecture of the capital, especially its poisonous rusty color with white trim. This "Asian" style is not for Moscow.

"Бронзовая" башня не очень удачно вписывается в столичную архитектуру, особенно ее ядовитый ржавый цвет с белой окантовкой. Этот "азиатский" стиль не для Москвы.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

In Asia most of the skyscrapers are way more stylish and of a higher quality.


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


Source


----------



## ogonek




----------



## ThatOneGuy

arhimed2050 said:


> ^^ "Bronze" tower is not very well fit into the architecture of the capital, especially its poisonous rusty color with white trim.


Red is a Russian traditional colour, and it's in a Constructivist style. This tower fits Moscow better than all the others.


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## WillR

it is probably just me, but why are the towers clustered around a 500m square radius and after that you get a dramatic shit to a 2 story building. looks unappealing and it is a shame because I really like the architecture of the towers but don't think they look like they belong in the city ho:


----------



## BadHatter

There are taller buildings planned in the neighborhood, they are just not built yet


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## KlausDiggy

massive


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_5081 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr










IMG_5091 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://www.barklires.com/construction/photo


----------



## The seventh shape

Best skyline in Europe.


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## bohemio

It seems like is already finished the complex, I hope the Renaissance towers start to grow fast really soon.


----------



## Kutsuit

I would love to visit Moscow someday!  :heart:


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/geomk


----------



## jhalsey

It is elegant.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC05714 by Marritlang, on Flickr


----------



## KE Metropolitan Area

will be there an observation deck?


----------



## Nick Holmes

best cluster in the world imo:cheers:
I would love to see more updates of the Renaissance Towers.


----------



## TheFuturistic

vinttt said:


> http://www.barklires.com/construction/photo


great pic :cheers:

Sometimes i see ppl complain about the color of mecury tower but imo its ok, it play quite an exotic beat in ibc total appearance just like the way gold/bronze onion domes of othodox churches do in moscow citiscape


----------



## TheFuturistic

vinttt said:


> https://vk.com/ratsm


I really want a megatall structure between the university and ibc:cheers:


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## mr. MyXiN

*05.11.15*


----------



## richyboy

I love Mercury tower one of my favorites towers around the world.


----------



## Tintin62

This project is super but but there is no vegetation. Damage !


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The Moscow city by valeriya vakutina, on Flickr










Moscow. City by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr










DSC_0303 by Yakov Khrutskiy, on Flickr










Untitled by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

mr. MyXiN said:


> *07.11.15*
> Renaissance Moscow Towers
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128412785#post128412785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206784329759372&set=pcb.10206784330519391&type=3&theater


...


----------



## Nick Holmes

:cheers:


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## AlexDemens

Chavarria73 said:


> Does anyone have the latest on plot15. Can't wait to see it go up. It's going to be great.


conctuction on plot 15 temporarily stopped, change the developer :colbert: 


mr. MyXiN said:


>


only pillars...


----------



## gam241010

buitifull design. Hope the project will be soon finished.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow Skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr










cityborders by Oxana Doroshkevich, on Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice view!


----------



## Skyman

*Stan Krotov - Flickr*


----------



## ogonek

mr. MyXiN said:


> *09.11.15*


...









http://vk.com/sminnigalin


----------



## sturman

Stunning shots by Dmitry Chistopridov























































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/176824.html


----------



## BL286

Ancient and modern!


----------



## UrbanImpact

Awesome pics!


----------



## ANDRETO

sturman said:


> Stunning shots by Dmitry Chistopridov


It looks almost unreal... 

I love this angle. 

The best business cluster in the world!! :banana: epper: :apple:


----------



## UrbanImpact

^^^ Looks like a movie!


----------



## TheFuturistic

Actually, the facades of old soviet midrise buildings look very rude at street level. I wish in future moscow would spend more money to remake them, espcially on major avenues


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## Sun

sturman said:


> Stunning shots by Dmitry Chistopridov











*Wow*
(gif from: http://img.pandawhale.com/117089-Jurassic-Park-Sam-Neill-glasse-DrTU.gif)


----------



## Sentyme

Wow!, this is the best cluster of highrises in the world. Really nice combination of architecture.


----------



## Zaz965

the gif is very good


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow-10 by ch trngl, on Flickr










Moscow-19 by ch trngl, on Flickr










the city of Moscow by Sarmat Talably, on Flickr


----------



## Skyman

*Nick Romanov - Flickr*


----------



## Ringforce

:cheers:


alexen said:


> Контрасты


----------



## Influence

It's like the skyline images of 80's future movies. Successful planning.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Москва Cити by Олег Горемыкин, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

zaburdaev


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Futurist skyline - Part 1 by Eric Gonzalez, on Flickr










Futurist skyline - Part 2 by Eric Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## Kellie Duran

*Beautiful design*

This could be very beautiful. The design is very modern and froward thinking. The curved sides are amazing. It is literally twisted.


----------



## ultEmate

Chavarria73 said:


> Great pics, love how everything is coming into place!


Ha! I saw your post before the edit. You really thought it was a render.


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The evening city by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr










Москва Сити - Moscow City by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

sin city by majeed ekbal, on Flickr










Moscow City by James Lam, on Flickr










Moscow_City by Stan Krotov, on Flickr










Untitled by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Skyman

*Arthur Streltsov - Flickr*


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/anndengina


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr










Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr










Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## BadHatter

There's still a lot of rust belt and commieblocks left to be cleared around Moscow City, so you never know if someone'll decide to build a 500m+


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

2015-11-22-11-00-00-5D3_1398 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










2015-11-22-10-58-25-5D3_1397 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










2015-11-22-10-52-36-5D3_1389 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










2015-11-22-10-42-06-5D3_1369-PS-Pano by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










2015-11-22-10-24-29-5D3_1270 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










2015-11-22-10-22-30-5D3_1268 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_5193 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr










IMG_5195 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow at night by Yurii Shirkin, on Flickr










Москва любимая - Favorite Moscow by Коля Саныч, on Flickr










Москва - Moscow by Коля Саныч, on Flickr










Москва Сити - Moscow City by Коля Саныч, on Flickr










Москва Сити - Moscow City by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## RPG

Not sure about the black and white photo above, but the other pictures are just amazing!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Московский международный деловой центр by Бруно Оливейра, on Flickr










Moscow Skyline by Kyle521, on Flickr










IMG_5206 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr










Late autumn by Konstantin Kulak, on Flickr


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## GLR

Chavarria73 said:


> Buildings are not though only things Russia can build well. They also have a mighty military! Turkey and NATO better understand this truth!


Many construction companies are from Turkey.Todays The world is too small for to polarize the people...


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## GLR

Chavarria73 said:


> That's a fair point. I don't want further escalation, however NATO needs to respect Russian Power! I live in the United states and all I hear is propaganda from western media! The west wants Russia's destruction


I dont want to respect Russian or Usa's Military power.I want respect Russian art and literature power.Do you understand my friend?


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## GLR

Chavarria73 said:


> I do understand my friend. You are a good man, I wish there where more people like you in the world. I apologise to you and to others I offended in anyway. Peace


Thank you.To be a good person very important.But The most important thing to stay good "Everyday".


----------



## RPG

GLR said:


> Many construction companies are from Turkey.Todays The world is too small for to polarize the people...


It is true. For example, Federation tower was constructed by a Turkish company. It would be very unwise for Russian authorities to allow this after what has happened. Let's see how the coming sanctions will affect the Moscow City project.

Here is a small list of Turkish construction companies active on the Russian market:
Enka
Ant Yapi
Renaissance Construstion
GRM Group 
ESTA Construction
Costa Group
Mimsa Construction

Enka by the way was accused of financing Chechen separatists in the past.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Чо то я околел малость в Москве, надо снова мылить лыжи на юг. В Новороссийске сегодня было +16 #фотообострение #москва #moscow #olympusomd #olympus_ru #architecture #skyscraper by A Dmitriy, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

"Evolution" by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr










Moscow skyscraper by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr










Moscow skyscraper by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr










Moscow skyscraper by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr










Winter by Dmitri, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/dronmihalych









http://vk.com/airjek


----------



## Zaz965

OMG


----------



## ogonek

raisonnable said:


> Из Крылатского:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> автор


...


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

2015-12-02-06-56-24-5D3_1515 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










2015-12-02-06-54-41-5D3_1499 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










Moscow City by maybeitsalan, on Flickr


----------



## niftim

Source.


----------



## SA BOY

ogonek said:


> ...


looks like LA


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/rdream1


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Evolution Tower by jay rao, on Flickr










moscow city D by jay rao, on Flickr










Urban by Denis Romanov, on Flickr










728509-1920x1080-moscow-towers by Ricardo Campos, on Flickr










Moskva-City (Moscow International Business Center) by Yury Golubinsky, on Flickr










29IMG_2988 by lada_wind, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Brave girl takes a step from the OKO tower.









by Kirill Gromov from vk.com


----------



## Chavarria73

NON APPLICABLE


----------



## ultEmate

Chavarria73 said:


> Where are all they way cool Russians who live in moscow, who can post recent pics of the Renaissance Towers and plot 15? Would love to see the progress on both of these projects. Cheers


Visit the Russian thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1016


----------



## Chavarria73

ultEmate said:


> Visit the Russian thread.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1016


NON APPLICABLE


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/yesholding


----------



## Nuhoangcaooc

ogonek said:


> https://vk.com/rdream1


Great shot!! Very modern, Thanks your post^^ I love Moscow :heart:


----------



## jhalsey

Nice pic!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Москва Сити 2 by Boris Labkovsky, on Flickr










Москва Сити 1 by Boris Labkovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Dmitry & Irina by Denis Golikov, on Flickr










Dmitry & Irina by Denis Golikov, on Flickr










Dmitry & Irina by Denis Golikov, on Flickr










Dmitry & Irina by Denis Golikov, on Flickr










Dmitry & Irina by Denis Golikov, on Flickr










Dmitry & Irina by Denis Golikov, on Flickr


----------



## unsky

really great view


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

2015-12-09_07-23-22 by Kate Burkhan, on Flickr


----------



## Vladimir970




----------



## Tokion

Source




Source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow on a December day by photoalternative, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow City" by Nikolas Fotos, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow City" by Nikolas Fotos, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow City" by Nikolas Fotos, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow City" by Nikolas Fotos, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow City" by Nikolas Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/aleksandr_a_r


----------



## Fayeddd

^^ very cool pictures!! they are so gigantic :banana:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunset city II by Alexander Ushakov, on Flickr










Sunset city by Alexander Ushakov, on Flickr










Башни Москва Сити (22 ноября 2015 г.) / The Moskva City Towers. (Nov. 22, 2015) by Sergey Mironov, on Flickr










msc_16jun2015 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## jack3589

Tokion said:


> Source


Moscow definitely has the best skyline ever, Russians must feel really proud of their beautiful city.


----------



## TheFuturistic

I think it would be great if a 200 m ferris wheel is built on the otherside of the river. It would surely be a cool ride to see ibc and moscow in panoramic view


----------



## BadHatter

There were plans of building a really tall ferris wheel next to Moscow State University, no recent news on that though.


----------



## Chavarria73

Moscow Business City is going to be full of beautiful buildings, but not as beautiful as all the HOT russian Woman in Moscow!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Kutuzovsyi Ave park Pobedy at twilight, Moscow, November 2015 by Vadim Gouida, on Flickr










St George's Church | Moscow by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr










MSU Moscow view by Aleksey Ruban, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

BadHatter said:


> There were plans of building a really tall ferris wheel next to Moscow State University, no recent news on that though.


Imo, a location near ibc will give more impressive view than msu view (as above-posted pic), especially on bad weather days. It could be a new tourist attraction and boast the new image of moscow with an awesome skyline which is currently unknown to many ppl in the world


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_5669 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20151017-204516-IMG_1447 by Sergei Mutovkin, on Flickr










Вот такая ночная Москва ❤ #moscowcity #moscow #manfrotto #klyp #annapinesphoto by annapines2012, on Flickr










Немного Москвы в ночную ленту #annapinesphoto #klyp #manfrotto #moscow #moscowcity by annapines2012, on Flickr










Москва Сити. #architecture #moscow #city #buildings #urban #cities #town #street #art #architecturelovers #abstract #lines #instagood #archilovers #style #archidaily #composition #geometry #perspective #pattern #ig_worldclub #Phantom #DJIPhantom3 #DJIph by Джамбулат Тхазаплижев, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

All new










Land Rover Range Rover by Ivan Kurmyshov, on Flickr










Land Rover Range Rover by Ivan Kurmyshov, on Flickr










Subaru Impreza WRX by Ivan Kurmyshov, on Flickr










BMW F30 M-Package by Ivan Kurmyshov, on Flickr










BMW F30 M-Package by Ivan Kurmyshov, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥

Nice pictures, but Lada Raven would look better


----------



## [D1ego]

Happy New Year to all Skyscrapercity citizens! :cheers:

*30.12.2015*



More photos on my web site www.saldonin.ru
Stay tuned!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Москва by Stefano Panichi, on Flickr










Москва by Stefano Panichi, on Flickr










Москва by Stefano Panichi, on Flickr










Москва by Stefano Panichi, on Flickr










Москва by Stefano Panichi, on Flickr










moscow skyline by Brian and Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Waleed-fahad

Is the weather is very cold there now?


----------



## ultEmate

Waleed-fahad said:


> Is the weather is very cold there now?


It's average. −16 °C right now. Very cold is something like −30 °C.


----------



## The seventh shape

What's that domed building in the last picture?


----------



## ultEmate

The seventh shape said:


> What's that domed building in the last picture?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=615378&page=41


----------



## 3Ironhead3

ultEmate said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=615378&page=41


Hopefully Rammstein will perform there.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow. Ahead - 2016 by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## Saturianin

arhimed2050 said:


> ^^ Гигантские трубы отопительной системы весь современный вид Москвы портят. Их нужно перенести подальше от центра столицы.


Сам оплатишь перенос?


----------



## Skyman

Canzone said:


>


https://vk.com/album102849732_00


----------



## ogonek




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_5779 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr










Ukraine hotel and Moskva-city in the background by Yury Golubinsky, on Flickr










Moscow in January - 2044 by system slave, on Flickr


----------



## JeDarkett

Looks nice and better than the density of Dubai Marina. Cause here is a business area, for work, not residential (private) area, is just my opinion. And i love these skyscrapers. Wonderful cluster


----------



## Chavarria73

The stairs coming up from the river and the bridge, next to the evolution tower give the complex a sense of Grandeur and Elegance. It is very impressive. The stairway is Glorious in my opinion!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Yana, on Flickr


----------



## Krosh

ThatOneGuy said:


> It does have something very Russian.


Actually it was a different cancelled project for the Moscow City Hall building that was red and more russian-style. It was something around 315 m. Looked like a square tall M at the right in this old model.



coth said:


>


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Night street by Michael Babakov, on Flickr










@Regrann from @dimazverev777 - Moscow-City. Business district. @Olympus_ru #windowsaroundtheworld #windowshotwednesday #TV_allwindows #rsa_windows #colorsoftheweek #colors_hub #fantasticcolours #colourful_shots #nightimages #nightphotography #nightscap by Tahar Ouamane, on Flickr










DSC_0060 by Bajtai Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow is well! by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










in the mist of the blue sea by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










Moscow City by night by Michael Krutikov, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My pics taken with my iPhone.

Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное», автор Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Slow Dance by Olesya Nabieva, on Flickr










Walk along the edge by Olesya Nabieva, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## son_of_the_sun

View from Krasnaya Presnya park.


----------



## oltemont

http://vk.com/raksar


----------



## ericmacm

So, now that the Federation Towers are nearing completion, what's next? Are there any plans for additional buildings?


----------



## T-ony RAW

ericmacm said:


> So, now that the Federation Towers are nearing completion, what's next? Are there any plans for additional buildings?


Yes. Twin (Reciance) towers, under construction +~-340m.


----------



## Nick Holmes

yeah, please updates!


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/id317094202


----------



## NYCrulz

Is it just me or this is so los-angelish? :nuts:



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_0060 by Bajtai Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## o0ink

^^I don't think so, because L.A. looks really outdated in comparison with MIBC. And of course the buildings in Moscow are far taller and have some great architecture.


----------



## NYCrulz

^^ so, most probably it's just me


----------



## Munwon

NYCrulz said:


> Is it just me or this is so los-angelish? :nuts:


Don't insult Moscow


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## ogonek

by mr. MyXiN


----------



## Fawaz1

wow, the city looks super polluted hno:hno:hno:


oltemont said:


> http://vk.com/raksar


----------



## ultEmate

Fawaz1 said:


> wow, the city looks super polluted hno:hno:hno:


Polluted by water? :lol:


----------



## BenjaminBern

Gueterez said:


> So, there are 4 big things Moscow would probably always have advantage over Dubai:
> 1. *Snow*. Those wintery cityscapes with falling snowflakes (or leaves in autumn) are trully magnificent. Moscow is truly a kingdom of knightly Russian fairytale.
> 2. *Christmas and winter holidays spirit*.
> 3. *High-culture and historical heritage*. Tons of museums and theater. World-famous ballet companies and opera theaters.
> 4. Moscow *subway system*.


there are also things that are nicer about DUBAI imo.
for example the sea, i always love the sea.
and the desert is also really nice.
warm temperatures can be a plus.

and im speaking really objective, i love moscows newer skyscrapers


----------



## spidey7312

ogonek said:


> by mr. MyXiN


Oko looks awesome in the first pic! Amazing shots!


----------



## PalmBreeze

I'm glad we could delete any posts supporting the west in this thread, and keep all the pro Moscow ones.
It really lets your readers know how this site works.


----------



## DubaiM

Gueterez said:


> With all due respect, Dubai and Moscow is not even in the same league, beyond comparison aesthetically speaking. I'm sure Dubai has some other great features and experiences to offer, and pretty sure more to come. But some things are just impossible to have or to create in Dubai. No matter how much money Dubai wants to invest. It's not just a cluster of supertalls and bunch skyscrapper towers here and there for Moscow, there is much much more.


I was never talking about this. Of course I know that the geography of Dubai and Moscow are as day and night. I was referring to the structure of the skyline disregarding the architecture and the idea of having so many supertalls close together


----------



## DZH22

NYCrulz said:


> Is it just me or this is so los-angelish? :nuts:


To me, the IBC today is very similar to what LA was in the 1980's, which is to say imposingly tall and highly futuristic. Since then, LA went through an uncharacteristically long lull in its (skyline) development process, and never evolved the Bladerunner type skyline that was expected by now. So in a lot of ways you could argue that the LA skyline has passed the torch to something bigger and better in Moscow.

LA's new U/C Wilshire Grand looks like it would fit in really well with the IBC. I also think a lot of the IBC towers would fit into the LA skyline. Ever since City of Capitals was built, Moscow's skyline has reminded me of a fresher, glassier version of LA. I can definitely see where you are coming from with that comment.


----------



## KVentz

DZH22 said:


> and never evolved the Bladerunner type skyline


Like this?


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

lol!it just doesn't make sens to compare Moscow with Los Angeles!
NYCruiz was probably refering to the highway's network.
Also,neither Moscow nor Beautiful Los Angeles are real skyscraper cities;they both have some cheap clusters of mediocre towers like many european cities.
The gems they contains are elsewhere!
Imo,Moscow should have been well inspired to check what was done in beautiful Berlin!


----------



## PalmBreeze

KVentz said:


> Like this?


Never saw blade runner huh?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Небоскребы by Евгений Малов, on Flickr










Untitled by Michael Tanyukhin, on Flickr










Untitled by Michael Tanyukhin, on Flickr










Москва любимая, высокая, куда только не заберешься когда с тобой @dimalazykin. Слушайте, может быть посоветуете мне профили на которые стоило бы подписаться? Только не пишите популярные странички, они мне все и так известны. Кстати, хорошая новость, в теч by Sergey Kalyuzhnyy, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

That reflection of Evolution-Tower on Imeria-Tower looks cool.


----------



## [D1ego]

*15.02.2016*


----------



## Skyman

*Anatoly Vartanov - Flickr*










*Alex Defender - Flickr*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Matthew Marinin, on Flickr










Untitled by Matthew Marinin, on Flickr










Untitled by Matthew Marinin, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/deggustator


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## nattzz

http://vk.com/photo247973826_394166227









http://vk.com/photo185277842_403739115?all=1









http://vk.com/photo185277842_402811183?all=1









http://vk.com/photo185277842_403130831









http://vk.com/photo247973826_400094906


----------



## The seventh shape

Given that the vacancy rate is pretty high apparently and they are not filled with well-heeled tenants (the tenants include a youth hostel), probably not for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ericmacm

They are working on two additional towers called the Renaissance Towers. They're nothing too fancy, just clean-cut slabs. Construction seems extremely slow, through, and I haven't seen a major update on them for a while.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

IBD in the morning today.











24 .03. 2016 .


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## KumanovoMKD

Overall the whole project it;s very impressive! I like the position of the towers and they blend in with the rest of the city perfectly! Bravo Moscow! Keep up the good job!


----------



## TopoGigio

Good contrast of two different styles: past and present.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*27.03.2016.*


----------



## Sasha 74

excellent photograph


----------



## Icewave

:cheers:


Ranma Saotome said:


> March 24


----------



## ogonek




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*** by Dmitry Dack9, on Flickr










Moscow City by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## Skyman

*Nikita Domrachev - Flickr*










*Taraskin Vsevolod - Flickr*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Modern Moscow by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Храм Георгия Победоносца by Владимир Чекмарев, on Flickr










Night roofs2 by k0rZzik, on Flickr










Night roofs by k0rZzik, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

TopoGigio said:


> Good contrast of two different styles: past and present.


Here another photo like that. If i'm not mistaken, the oldest buildings on this image is from 18-19 century. Also good contrast between modern and old skyscrapers.


----------



## Javier Caballero

Stunning photos!


----------



## AA999

impressive skyline :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Вся Москва в моих руках. Экскурсия в Москва сити. #ilovefoto #l #like4like #like4like #mascow #love #москвасити #moscowcity #ялюблюмоскву #москва #россия #ilovemoscow #foto #follow #russia by magadan87, on Flickr










RUSSIA WEATHER MOSCOW-EPA-YURI KOCHETKOV- by Michael, on Flickr










DSC00083 by Alexander Gusev, on Flickr










Moscow by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

1603_Mospromenade_028 by Arthur Yegorov, on Flickr










Sunset panorama by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr










- Может гопнем кого-нибудь? - Как бы нас самих тут кто-нибудь не гопнул на девайсы 😎😂 #москвасити #центр #ночь #безфильтров #gopro #мордор #хулиганы #москва #город #гоупро #фото #hooligans #moscow #city #night #moscowcity #towers #skyscrape by Alexey Nikitin, on Flickr


----------



## Highway 401

На последней фотке опасненько


----------



## Javierix

Very, very great protographs. The contrast between Radisson hotel and modern buildings, absolutely amazing.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

From Noby Arbat avenue.



2 .04. 2016.


----------



## nattzz

https://vk.com/photo185277842_405010703?all=1









https://vk.com/photo247973826_405555009









https://vk.com/photo247973826_406084816









http://vk.com/photo247973826_403841575









http://vk.com/photo247973826_401850259​


----------



## Омич

nickholas said:


> is it dangerous to go russia? i hope so not :/


Yes it is very dangerous. You can easily get mugged, robbed or even stabbed to death. I wouldn't recommend you to go to Russia.


----------



## KVentz

nickholas said:


> is it dangerous to go russia? i hope so not :/


What do you mean by 'dangerous'? Street crime or wild animals (who knows, maybe you wish to visit taiga all alone) or racism or terrorism or something else?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

3 .04. 2016.


----------



## [D1ego]

Moscow City view and much more in my new post 

*Walk with me on the Moscow streets*


----------



## SH16

Here are some photos I took this weekend. Photos are taken with a Samsung Galaxy S7 in Auto mode.

20160412_080305 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160409_093142 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160411_181652 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160411_181704 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_195422 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_195620 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223040 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223433 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223719 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223550 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223659 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223710 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223944 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160411_205631 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160411_205956 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160411_210048 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160411_210204 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223236 by SH SH, on Flickr

20160410_223239 by SH SH, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

09.04.2016.


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*M////////////////////////////O////////////////////////////S///////////////////////////C///////////////////////////O////////////////////////////W*



Источник


----------



## AlexDemens

V_mih said:


> https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## ogonek




----------



## [D1ego]

Walk with me and see new Moscow city view 

*View from Petr I*


----------



## tokilamockingbrd

not gonna lie. I really like the style of these skyscapers. Once the cluster of towers expands a bit more this could be easily the most impressive skyline in Europe.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Various views taken from the nearby junction and a highway.


















9 .04. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

С Воробьевых горы, улицы Косыгина и не только.


----------



## Javierix

Thanks for the amazing photographs, Nigth City Dream. Specially the night pictures.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-city by Владимир Чекмарев, on Flickr










test by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Well, I don't know what this guy doing on the rooftop with the bike, but I don't care because it's the nice view on the skyscraper's :colgate:










photo by Georgiy Lanchevkiy.

Another photo from him:


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Oatmeal

What other buildings are proposed for here? I thought there


----------



## Oatmeal

Aren't there other buildings proposed for this area? I thought is saw a couple.


----------



## [D1ego]

Moscow city and much more in my new post from CSKA stadium.

*CSKA stadium. Part 1. Stadium views.*


----------



## The seventh shape

Is there a spire going up on that tallest tower that's UC? There was one in a render.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

ММДЦ "Москва-Сити" от @tomrus 👏 Moscow IBC, Russia by Canary Black, on Flickr










Not New York, not Hong Kong, this is Moscow! Oko tower 354m. by Canary Black, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ Damn, OKO is tall.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

iPhone pics.

In the morning.







In the evening.





























15 .04. 2016 .


----------



## son_of_the_sun

yeah, this is gorgeous :cheers:










by Nikita Kozlov


----------



## googlas

why are they cramped at such a small space? 
they look nice but sooo close to each other


----------



## gunslinger

googlas said:


> why are they cramped at such a small space?
> they look nice but sooo close to each other


Although Moscow doesn't look all that dense from up above, it's really quite packed. This place was closest large enough free spot in the central district to accomodate such a development.


----------



## ultEmate




----------



## _Night City Dream_

16 .04. 2016 .


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City by Chris Marquardt, on Flickr










April 2016 by <Gibraltar>, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

Moscow city view and much more about Moscow skyline from CSKA tower

*Стадион ЦСКА. Часть 2. Виды с башни.*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

ММДЦ



[more]





9 .04.2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

17 .04. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Shelepikha station.







17.04.2016.


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/club_oruzhie_rossyi


----------



## Javierix

Impressive photos. Very modern zone.


----------



## BEE2

The biggest CBD in Europe?


----------



## 412lakes

ogonek said:


> https://vk.com/public105735390


So 21st century. Just gorgeous, beautiful architecture!


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro

Slava Rossiya!!!


----------



## Javierix

The russian military power.
And the skyscraper power too.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_0791 by Marie Vas, on Flickr










IMG_0798 by Marie Vas, on Flickr










IMG_0800 by Marie Vas, on Flickr


----------



## Javierix

Excellent photos Oasis-Bangkok.


----------



## ogonek

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=NnVJZGd1a251Y3FCaHNlM21INUhwT2lVQ3lhYUxB


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Yellow taxi and The Moscow City skyscrapers. by Oleg Skvortsov, on Flickr










IMG_1901 (2) by Vladimir Zotov, on Flickr










DSC_0001 by michael cera, on Flickr










DSC_00462 by michael cera, on Flickr










DSC_0072 by michael cera, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by olegcricket


----------



## resttovakotva

Its seems they arent even full,or its just me? Do they have enough renters there?


----------



## stephutch28

Great projects!


----------



## Javierix

Very great projects.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by alya_s


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*19.05.2016*


----------



## coth

Several proposals

1x 415 m and 3x 212 m.

taken by ^^MyXiN


----------



## Oatmeal

Holy man. That is a lot of them. What is the one with the 3 tall ones called?


----------



## [D1ego]

Moscow City view and much more in my new post

*Moscow walks*


----------



## Zaz965

one residential cluster will be built near the cbd :cheers:


Стэн Роберт;132759345 said:


> )[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696722&page=5


----------



## Javierix

Very good project.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*23.05.2016*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Rooftops of Moscow by Simona Johnson, on Flickr










Untitled by Miroslavskij, on Flickr










Untitled by Miroslavskij, on Flickr










Untitled by Miroslavskij, on Flickr










SDI1240 by Miroslavskij, on Flickr










SDIM1238c by Miroslavskij, on Flickr










OKO Tower by Nazar Leskiw, on Flickr










Mercury City Tower by Nazar Leskiw, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by twistflip


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

I'd like to walk on the roofs by Kolya S., on Flickr










DSCF1829 by Kolya S., on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

26 .05. 2016.


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## 412lakes

Would like to find a good perch to watch the lighting come up on this group, as the sky fades to black. Outstanding group of towers Moscow!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Sunset...

















26 .05. 2016.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_7120 by Razrubai, on Flickr










Будучи в Москве нельзя не сфоткать.. Eyeem Russia Walking Around Architecture Urban Geometry Moscow City at Причал «Москва Сити» by Perri Scope, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

MIBC "Moscow-City" by InfoStep InfoStep, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

30 .05. 2016.


----------



## Javierix

Excellent photos, Night city dreams.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by missshokh


----------



## [D1ego]

*Kremlin walks. Part III.*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

skateboard girl by Alexander Plonsky, on Flickr










skateboard girl by Alexander Plonsky, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Evening. June. Moscow. by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










June evening in Ochakovo by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










Evening by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










This morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










Ra returned to us by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










Ra is back! by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










Ra back again by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










Spring came to Moscow! by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










transcendens by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow-City [#16] by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr










Moscow by Sabina Stardustova, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Modern city by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr










Modern city by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr










Modern Moscow by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr










moscow-246 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr










moscow-188 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr










moscow-182 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr










moscow-195 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr










moscow-168 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr










moscow-105 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr










moscow-100 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr


----------



## mr.raptor




----------



## mr.raptor

The Evolution Tower at close range looks just incredible.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Pavel Ivanov, on Flickr


----------



## JCamilo79

Wow excellent , amazing buildings !! Kudos from San Diego


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Храм Георгия Победоносца на Поклонной горе (Москва) by Roman M, on Flickr










Храм Георгия Победоносца на Поклонной горе (Москва) by Roman M, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

:bow:



Boch said:


>


----------



## Javierix

Amazing buildings; amazing photos; amazing city Moscow.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr










Untitled by Kaspars Misins, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow city. by Daniela, on Flickr










Moscow city. by Daniela, on Flickr










Moscow city. by Daniela, on Flickr


----------



## Javierix

Thanks for the photos. Really impresives.


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_0078 by Evgenii Rabotnikov, on Flickr










IMG_0142-origin by Evgenii Rabotnikov, on Flickr










Zoom Out to Moscow City by Hakan Gil, on Flickr










Wonderfully view on Moscow river. Moscow from #birdsview is amazing and green. Удивительный вид на реку Москва. #своздуха Москва такая удивительная и зелёная. #drone #dji #gopro #quadcopter #aerial #phantom #djiphantom #aerialphotography #drones #fpv by Digital Bird, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC01523 by Marritlang, on Flickr










DSC01528 by Marritlang, on Flickr










DSC01513 by Marritlang, on Flickr










DSC01482 by Marritlang, on Flickr










DSC01506 by Marritlang, on Flickr


----------



## jasem86

nice pics!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_7786 by suigintou13, on Flickr










IMG_8610 by Mehmet Gungen, on Flickr










P1015305 by МаксимЕвдокимов1, on Flickr










#Moscowcity #dji #aerial #drone #night #river #building #skyscraper #sunset #москва #квадрокоптер #видсверху #москвасити #москварека #мгу #ночь #небоскребы #город #огни by Alexey Artyshko, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Ночная Москва #moscow #moscowcity #ducati #ducatistreetfighter #ducatistreetfighter1098 #ducatistagram #ducatista #streetfighter #streetfighter1098 #москвасити #ночь #moto #motorcycle - @slvch by n g, on Flickr










Untitled by yuna_an, on Flickr










1638-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr










1640-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr










1643-2 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr










1639-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr


----------



## moet4me2

Never been to Russia before and after seeing these pics I am suddenly very keen to go and explore the country


----------



## mr.raptor

^^
You should know that The Moscow International Business Center is very special place in Russia. It's so different from rest of country. And this difference makes MIBC so exciting. Anyway, this place highly recommended for visiting. But if you want to explore Russia, I think you should be interested in something else about this country. Moscow and St Petersburg are full of historical landmarks for many periods. If you interested in Russia culture, The Golden Ring is good route to get acquainted with it. If you not from Asia, maybe it would be interesting for you to visit Vladivostok. And if you like trains and have much time, you can get Vladivostok from Moscow on train by Trans-Siberian Railway. To see how Russia is big


----------



## _Night City Dream_

15 .06. 2016.


----------



## T-ony RAW

What happened with the Renaissance Towers? :hmm:


----------



## coth

rebranded
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396624


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow, Russia [2048x1152] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










2016-07-09-09-26-00-D72_4914 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










Поляризованный рассвет / Polarized Dawn by Photo Man, on Flickr










Заря / Aurora by Photo Man, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks. Moscow city.*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow-city by Anton Efimenko, on Flickr










summertime by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










Moscow City by Ivan Dolgoff, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow-City [#13] by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr










Moscow-City [#9] Red ver. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr










Moscow-City [#12] by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr










Moscow-City [#10] by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr










Объехал вокруг весь московский деловой центр «Москва-Сити» by Aleksandr Shergilov, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City Lights by Daniel Kuzmin, on Flickr


----------



## halil istback

cool


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## gunslinger

source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BH0Llx6ANW_/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_7943 by Елена Костина, on Flickr










IMG_7890 by Елена Костина, on Flickr










IMG_7868 by Елена Костина, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/geomk


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Just looking to window by Aleksandra Mironova, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City by Dmitry Dolgov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by pavelog


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow, City by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr










Vorobyovy Gory, Moscow by toma.bacic, on Flickr










Moscow City by Nikita Pavlovsky, on Flickr










Greetings from Sunny Moscow! [1100x734] (xpost from r/evilbuildings) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

http://varlamov.ru/1844434.html


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by nmkozlov


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

summer vibes in moscow by Daria Besedina, on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*21.07.2016*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_1962.jpg by Kody Jardim, on Flickr










evening in Ochakovo by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










morning in Ochakovo by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










DSC_2643 2 by Максим Бурлак, on Flickr


----------



## DespoT.кr




----------



## Speechless.♥

DespoT.кr posted the worst picture he could find  However Moscow´s skyline is really nice, 1000 times better then London´s


----------



## tesseract

Speechless.♥;134358404 said:


> DespoT.кr posted the worst picture he could find  However Moscow´s skyline is really nice, 1000 times better then London´s


It might be the worst looking but the most realistic too. Moscow is a two faced city, its sparkling towers surrounded by poverty, negligence and the heritage of the communist past.


----------



## ultEmate

tesseract said:


> It might be the worst looking but the most realistic too. Moscow is a two faced city, its sparkling towers surrounded by poverty, negligence and the heritage of the communist past.


No. Those are garages that are getting demolished soon. Some are already in the process.










And will get replaced by this.




























So that pic and that post are hilarious. And his signature is super salty and cringy. :lol:


----------



## Wayden21

for the moment Moscow look a bit like los angeles: some huge towers in the middle of a sea of low-rises. You could think the towers are great, it's a matter a taste, but the skyline is still not really good. With all the towers that are in construction in London its skyline will be better...
But actually, I would have said that before, but with this new huge project it could be different.

But anyway, it is totally true that Russia still is a poor country. without gas, oil and bling bling billionnaires, there is nothing modern in this country... at least comparing with the west, Japan and even China and soon India. I think in 25 years all parts of the world except africa and central asia will be more advanced than Russia... But you have Crimea, thanks Putin! xD
(sorry I just read almost 1000 pages of scientific articles for my course about Russia and its relations with coutries before in USSR, some guys here can come and tell me all their propaganda, they will just look even more pathetic for me^^)


----------



## Z10y_Tap0k

Wayden21 said:


> But anyway, it is totally true that Russia still is a poor country. without gas, oil and bling bling billionnaires, there is nothing modern in this country... at least comparing with the west, Japan and even China and soon India. I think in 25 years all parts of the world except africa and central asia will be more advanced than Russia... But you have Crimea, thanks Putin! xD
> (sorry I just read almost 1000 pages of scientific articles for my course about Russia and its relations with coutries before in USSR, some guys here can come and tell me all their propaganda, they will just look even more pathetic for me^^)


Yeah, bla bla bla, whatever you say.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_7034-2 by Lilia Tkachenko, on Flickr










IMG_6878-2 by Lilia Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## mr.raptor

Wayden21 said:


> even China





Wayden21 said:


> *even*


:lol:


----------



## Ajakran

Russians are just different. Let's take for example overage russian village, about 50-100 houses, not big city, some person want to build new house on that village, he wouldn't care about straigt lines, symmetry etc.. to others houses, he doesn't need lawn around the house, sidewalks etc.. he doesn't need in any extra comforts. Even if he have capabilities, he won't do it. All that he need is warm, hermetic house. So all cities was made by this principle. But now european, west virtues is coming to Russia, and more more people needs in more comfort, not only physically but visually to. And it's ok, it's nice, but you should make it wisely, and not turn into a material only man.
Shortly, all nations have own bad or good qualities, that reflects on buildings.


----------



## Zaz965

Build it, I beg  :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Davidinho

Speechless.♥;134358404 said:


> DespoT.кr posted the worst picture he could find  However Moscow´s skyline is really nice, 1000 times better then London´s


Moscow City is being built in a place which once was underdeveloped and used mainly for industrial purposes, however not being an industrialized area either. You can find such places close to the city center in nearly every megalopolis. And that is good actually, because new development can be done without destroying the historic center of the city. Moscow has vast areas just outside the Center which can be used for further development. That's why there's no Bruxellization in Moscow. As to DespoT.kr, I should say that envy is one of the renowned seven deadly sins.

Speechless.♥, the photo is neither the worst, nor the most realistic. It is just one angle from one place which is going to be developed in near future.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

_DSC9782.jpg by Victor Kostin, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник куплено...


----------



## DzhendoyanV

DespoT.кr;134356204 said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, as written above. These garages demolished .... :cheers:
> 
> [URL=http://radikal.ru/big/309b5b3f8227460e83c6cd1b8fa7fbd2][IMG]http://s009.radikal.ru/i309/1607/bf/06518ee24211.jpg[/URL]


----------



## jack3589

Lets hope those new proposed (residential towers?) are decent enough for the area.
It would be a shame if they end up affecting the overall view of the international business centre.


----------



## DzhendoyanV

^^
And you do not know that in each tower there MIBC residential apartments? )
Eye, for example, 85 floors - all residential ...


----------



## T-ony RAW

jack3589 said:


> Lets hope those new proposed (residential towers?) are decent enough for the area.
> It would be a shame if they end up affecting the overall view of the international business centre.


I don't think so, because all the renders (at least as a proposal) have the same style of architecture than the rest of the city.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Стандартный вид из нерезиновой #Москва #Россия by Pavel S, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

First smoggy day.





24 .07. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Wayden21 said:


> for the moment Moscow look a bit like los angeles: some huge towers in the middle of a sea of low-rises. You could think the towers are great, it's a matter a taste, but the skyline is still not really good. With all the towers that are in construction in London its skyline will be better...
> But actually, I would have said that before, but with this new huge project it could be different.


That's totally wrong. Moscow has thousands of towers above 50 - 60 meters that can't be considered low-rises. Apart from IBD there are over 100 buildings over 100 m.

The point is that skyscrapers of the IBD are TOO TALL in comparison with average height of Moscow built-up area. But you may find nice views with dense built-up areas that may compete with La Defense, for instance, in terms of density and height.


----------



## 412lakes

imo, the IBC is the most compact, beautifully designed group of modern towers in the world. The design of this center is very pleasing to the eye, nothing garish or outrageous. The towers compliment each other well.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

1713-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr










1717-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr










1716-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr










1715-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr










1719-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr


----------



## Javierix

Amazing project the Moscow IBC. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## West Front

DzhendoyanV said:


> Yes, as written above. These garages demolished .... :cheers:


You miss a skyscraper of 415m where is located the Federation towers...And another 283 m beside the Mercurio City Tower


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

lights by Uladzimir Filipau, on Flickr










Russia, Moscow 48 by Thomas Delsol, on Flickr










Russia, Moscow 56 by Thomas Delsol, on Flickr










untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr










untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr










untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr










DSC_3427 by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## Harkonnen

Psychologyst said:


> 4K video.
> 
> They keep renewing and building areas around IBC as well. Road infrastructure looks good, newly build light metro line would be a good bonus, along with existing 2 subway lines underneath the cluster. So, it shaping up to be well thought through transportation-wise. Just need to build more multilevel semi-underground parking structures, make landscaping in the park and hardscaping on river embankment. Few pedestrian green boulevards between IBC, park, river and transportation hub. I think the cluster will be done, up and running in full in 5-7 years. Just need to make urbanism around this business area nicer. But that will come with street retail and food places to serve and fees this huge amount of people from those towers. A lot of hungry mouths and strolling people soon.



Awesome


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Good night city #city #Moscow #dji #phantom #moscowcity #night #centro #aerial #drone #amazing #beautiful #москва #москвасити #ночь #надгородом #красиво #квадрокоптер #небоскребы by Alexey Artyshko, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City landscape by Sergei Spiridonov, on Flickr










in the city by Slava Olshevskaya, on Flickr










Shades of Moscow by Artem Kot, on Flickr










Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr










Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник куплено...


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник куплено...


----------



## davi-mcp

EDIT


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Izus67 said:


>


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник куплено...


----------



## Zaz965

angelina nikolau








http://br.sputniknews.com/fotos/20160824/6133716/russa-angela-nikolau-selfies-fotos.html


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Federation Tower 51 floor, Moscow City by виктор садовников, on Flickr


----------



## Valenciano2020

How many plots are left in this project that ar u/c or in deveploment?


----------



## Infesus

Valenciano2020 said:


> How many plots are left in this project that ar u/c or in deveploment?


^^
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_International_Business_Center


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник куплено...


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник куплено...


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

4Y1A0173 by Ninara, on Flickr










4Y1A0174 by Ninara, on Flickr










2016-09-01-08-02-46-DSCF6283 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










2016-09-01-08-03-06-DSCF6284 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow City.*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20160905_Moskwa_1162 by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr

20160905_Moskwa_1163 by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

32011_17 by Vyacheslav Fedyanov, on Flickr










32011_5 by Vyacheslav Fedyanov, on Flickr


----------



## DespoT.кr




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow city by A Shkiperov, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

DespoT.кr;135258153 said:


>


I like this view from the back (I'm not even talking about the skyline)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*10.9.16*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Мoscow central circle. Lets go!*


----------



## Javierix

Excellent photos. Amazing city Moscow


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

As the Lights Come On by cmyhsi, on Flickr










Moscow City by cmyhsi, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by lanchevsky


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_8559 by Altvod Dolgopskiy, on Flickr










DSC_8467 by Altvod Dolgopskiy, on Flickr










DSC_8550 by Altvod Dolgopskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Vladimir970




----------



## Siberiaalaska

magnificent skyscrapers!


----------



## Javierix

Excellent, the Moscow International Business Center. Great photos!!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC06479 by Dmitri Makonnen, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## son_of_the_sun

by Павел Мирошин / Pavel Miroshin


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 .12. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

13 .12. 2016.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow-city. by Виктор Водолазький, on Flickr










Moscow winter by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr










shelepiha by Roman M, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## _Night City Dream_

From different angles.





























18 .12. 2016.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_8863 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr










DSC_8834 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr










DSC_8860 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

...



indefatigable said:


>


----------



## maksnikiforov

Very nice photos on this page!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .12. 2016.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

2016-12-26-09-09-26-XT025262 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr










2016-12-26-09-08-08-XT025260 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

From Shmitovsky lane:



















From MCC Shelepikha station:









27 .12. 2016.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Москва 439 by Evgeny Galanin, on Flickr










Москва 443 by Evgeny Galanin, on Flickr










Москва 446 by Evgeny Galanin, on Flickr










Москва 442 by Evgeny Galanin, on Flickr










Москва 438 by Evgeny Galanin, on Flickr










Москва 437 by Evgeny Galanin, on Flickr










Москва 431 by Evgeny Galanin, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137095299&highlight=#post137095299


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City by Alexey Bahmetyev, on Flickr










Moscow City by Alexey Bahmetyev, on Flickr










Moscow City by Alexey Bahmetyev, on Flickr










Moscow City by Alexey Bahmetyev, on Flickr










Moscow City by Alexey Bahmetyev, on Flickr










Moscow City by Alexey Bahmetyev, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Dreiländereck

Impressive but also very "cold" (not only because of low temperature) skyline and cluster.


----------



## droneriot

There a skyscraper cluster U/C right next to it on one side and a highrise cluster U/C right next to it on the other side. It will look a lot better and in context once those are up.

Shmitovsky: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1966516
Heart of the Capital: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737600


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Москва Сити через Октябрьское Поле и дым-пар by Serge S., on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center at sunset by Max Ozerov, on Flickr










Moscow City by Max Ozerov, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_0479 by Sergei Makhotkin, on Flickr










IMG_0452 by Sergei Makhotkin, on Flickr










IMG_0342 by Sergei Makhotkin, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Motherussia

Evolution tower looks so short between those two supertalls in the last 2 photos.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

February 18, 2017










DSC_0525 by Егор Денисенко, on Flickr










DSC_0541 by Егор Денисенко, on Flickr










DSC_0543 by Егор Денисенко, on Flickr










DSC_0511 by Егор Денисенко, on Flickr










DSC_0507 by Егор Денисенко, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Oz by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










Roofing by Richard Zerr, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The Radisson Royal Hotel, Moscow by Artem Denisov, on Flickr










The Radisson Royal Hotel, Moscow by Artem Denisov, on Flickr










Old and new by Ronan Shenhav, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. View of the city center. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Moscow-City [#9] Red ver. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC01069 by FAKE1977, on Flickr










Moscow City by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr










DSC03146 by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_20170225_140925 by ЕлизаветаЕвдокимова, on Flickr










Moscow City by ЕлизаветаЕвдокимова, on Flickr










Moscow-City by Andrew Malygin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

J_12017-14 by Полина Жорова, on Flickr










J_12017-12 by Полина Жорова, on Flickr










J_12017-6 by Полина Жорова, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The Heart of Moscow City &#55357;&#56476; by Mary Brodskaya, on Flickr










The Moscow City by Mary Brodskaya, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Federation Tower. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## shlee9803

are there anymore ongoing/proposed projects in this area?


----------



## Mitleser

shlee9803 said:


> are there anymore ongoing/proposed projects in this area?


Neva Towers | 337m/77fl. + 289m/63fl. | U/C


----------



## ultEmate

shlee9803 said:


> are there anymore ongoing/proposed projects in this area?












http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396624&page=88










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1934483










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284984&page=21










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355061&page=6










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735448&page=22


----------



## bus driver

^^
+


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow in evening by Edgar Breshchanov, on Flickr










Moscow Kremlin by Victor Fokin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

7B3A6794 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6773 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6748 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6747 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6718 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6767 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6729 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6681 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6667 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr










7B3A6789 by andreydelyagin, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

image by cosmolenc, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## naaankun

Oasis-Bangkok, you know, I don't wanna be mean, but can you stop posting every single picture of the Moscow business centre? This has reached the point of the absurd already. I'm sure that almost (if not more) half of the posts here are yours. I've seen that many people in other threads have complained already (the DXB and FRA airports as examples) and I really think you need to stop.

Nothing wrong with you liking our architecture (or any other), but please stop spamming.


----------



## bus driver

https://pp.userapi.com/c837237/v837237611/21aa1/qAO6ypVOuVg.jpg









https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo16865321_456239321%2F81cd83a897820b1308


----------



## DOOMNES

www.flickr.com


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sasha by Ivan Kulagin, on Flickr










OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by Alex Epancha, on Flickr










2017-05-04-08-50-40-XT027384 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

https://vk.com/bestblackguy?z=albums66146638


----------



## k25150

It looks like a ghost city. What's the vacancy rate of those buildings? Is there street life? Seems like the Dubai effect. Status build.


----------



## Mitleser

k25150 said:


> It looks like a ghost city. What's the vacancy rate of those buildings? Is there street life? Seems like the Dubai effect. Status build.


A similar question was asked in February.



Ysh said:


> There are plenty of office space in Moscow, and most of them are outside City.
> 
> I did not find the figures on vacant offices, but I know that the demand was growing fast in 2016 (after the economic pit in 2015), they say only in City the realization only in 2nd quarter of 2016 was three times higher than the whole 2015.
> 
> The Moscow mayor's office bought 55 000 meters in Oko Tower, for instance.
> 
> Here they say, that 2016 was a highest record of sold and rented offices ever, and the vacant space was diminishing.


----------



## Davidinho

k25150 said:


> It looks like a ghost city. What's the vacancy rate of those buildings? Is there street life? Seems like the Dubai effect. Status build.


One of the busiest malls of Moscow - Afimall - is located in Moscow City. Moreover, there are some popular restaurants in the district (for example Restaurant Sixty - the highest one in Europe), night clubs, exhibitions and other leisure opportunities, however because of the remoteness and underdeveloped infrastructure one is not deemed to choose a place in Moscow city casually while wandering in the city. It is still a place where people generally work and live and there is no problem with occupancy rate (some buildings have 100% occupancy, others are selling spots quickly). However things are going to change dramatically next year when Krasnopresnenskaya embankment is renovated and Moscow city becomes accessible and, what is more important, attractive for pedestrians and cyclists. 


















Besides, right next to Moscow City some huge residential districts are being built which makes this part of the city, which used to be underdeveloped semi-industrial zone, very populated.









As for transport, there are two metro stations in the district - Vystavochnaya (23'796 passengers per day, 142nd most busy metro station in Moscow) and Mezhdunarodnaya (9'999 passengers per day, 166th most busy metro station in moscow) and one station of Moscow Central Circle which is more of a metro rather than railway (source). The district is connected straightly with Moscow 3rd ring road and automobile transport is still the main means of transportation for visitors of Moscow City. And also river transport is considered to be an important way of reaching the district in the future.


----------



## sturman

Victory Day in Moscow. Today:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

dsvsevfs34 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr










fdset4tws by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr










fhthtyr5ydd by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Moscow City and fireworks on 9 May. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## cityfarmer

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Sasha by Ivan Kulagin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by Alex Epancha, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017-05-04-08-50-40-XT027384 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


beautiful


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

fghf5eg by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr










Moscow / May 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr










Moscow by gvopros, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

10 .03. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Form Begovaya street.





23 .04. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

2 .05. 2017.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City. by Kate Arutyunova, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

From Luzhnetsky metro-bridge:


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## Zaz965

a bit outdated, but awesome


ambient said:


> Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3624465/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

::Moscow City:: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr










::Moscow City:: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr










The sacred center of the World (my World) by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## abdulwahab1

Well this is an Marvelous piece of Architecture


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Greenskyblueflowers, on Flickr










Untitled by Greenskyblueflowers, on Flickr










My city. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Senio

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers: :discoduck::discoduck::discoduck::discoduck::discoduck::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## boss-ton

Worlds tallest office park


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunset in Moscow by Roberto Casadio, on Flickr










Russian landscape (Moscow) by Roberto Casadio, on Flickr










Fireworks (and the moon) by Roberto Casadio, on Flickr










DSC08808 by Жанна Федорова, on Flickr











Skyscrapers of Moscow City by Paul Voronin, on Flickr


----------



## kidrobot

k25150 said:


> It looks like a ghost city. What's the vacancy rate of those buildings? Is there street life? Seems like the Dubai effect. Status build.


I took some street-level photos next to just two skyscrapers just for you today.
Most of "life" happens inside the mall and within the skyscrapers, but even these narrow streets are quite active, with bars and verandas open where possible.
Also you should really see adjacent metro stations and the cetral mall at rush hours.















Son't also forget the central square (a public park in fact) currently U/C, it already gets many visitors, though only half-finished:


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow never sleep. by Евгений Данько, on Flickr










53 by romanfatekhov romanfatekhov, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Kremlin and City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Moscow-city by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## Javierix

Impressive photo, Oasis-Bangkok. Very sinister cloud in first one


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## _Night City Dream_

ММДЦ с улицы Косыгина.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City by Nikita Jukov, on Flickr










Night Contrast by Nikita Jukov, on Flickr










Moscow by Nikita Jukov, on Flickr


----------



## Pohtija

You can't deny the shiny monumental beauty of this complex... It has some architectural harmony I would say. Thumbs up for Russia. kay:


----------



## Jordan Senio

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Moscow City by Nikita Jukov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Contrast by Nikita Jukov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow by Nikita Jukov, on Flickr


beautiful:cheers::applause:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*** by Alex B., on Flickr










*** by Alex B., on Flickr










*** by Alex B., on Flickr










*** by Alex B., on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Observation platform of the Russian Academy of Sciences. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The future.



12 .06. 2017.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

P1010840 by Sam Alexander, on Flickr










DSC_0613 by Robert Smirnov, on Flickr










DSC_0631 by Robert Smirnov, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Clouds over the evening capital. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Sundown on Balchug island.*


----------



## Gyurma13

*MOSCOW IBC vs DUBAI MARINA*









(own pic)


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Рой кранов Большого Сити.


----------



## Mitleser

Newspaper Kommersant reported that the Russian government plans to move four ministries (construction, economy, communication and industry/trade) into the MIBC. 
Preferred location is the IQ Quarter complex.


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## ogonek

https://mobile.twitter.com/otkritiearena


----------



## bus driver

https://vk.com/regane?z=photo380047180_456239101%2Fphotos380047180









https://vk.com/lanchevsky?z=photo34072611_456241949%2Fphotos34072611


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro

ogonek said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/otkritiearena


¡¡¡Qué se paren los chilenos.:applause::applause:
qué se paren los chilenos.:applause::applause:
qué se paren los chilenos!!! :applause::applause:
¡¡Atención chilenos de corazón:
Ce-Hache-I= CHI, 
Ele-E=LE;
CHI-CHICHI,
LE-LE-LE,
*VIVA CHILE*!! :cheers::cheers::cheers: (banana::banana)


----------



## Jordan Senio

QUE RICO EL CHILE :banana: es muy picante


----------



## Jordan Senio

moscu es beatifull: banana::banana::banana:


----------



## IngMarco

Great pics, IBC always amazes me, is just the screen on the cooper cladding tower that annoys me, I still miss the spire in the original design lol.

Sorry guys, you did very good. Well played.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Mercedes-Benz CLS 500 4MATIC by Ivan Kurmyshov, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Nightsky

Gyurma13 said:


> *MOSCOW IBC vs DUBAI MARINA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (own pic)


Good job with the rendering! Note that both cities have built a Turning Torso clone, to the right in each skyline. But here in Malmö we have the original! :lol::cheers:


----------



## heavyweight

Nightsky said:


> Good job with the rendering! Note that both cities have built a Turning Torso clone, to the right in each skyline. But here in Malmö we have the original! :lol::cheers:











190m :lol:?


----------



## heavyweight

clone


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City by Bá Vinh Lương, on Flickr










Reflection by Михаил Лазарев, on Flickr










Untitled by danielvasome, on Flickr










Untitled by danielvasome, on Flickr










Untitled by danielvasome, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .07. 2017.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Night comes to town. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr










Novodevichy lake and the city of Moscow by Francesca Ruberti, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

29 .07. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

29 .07. 2017.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The future of Moscow City by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Centre by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr










Moscow Traffic Light-trails by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

31 июля 2017 года.


----------



## heavyweight

ahhaha
MOSCOW | International Business Center theme?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City / Сити by Pavel Svyados, on Flickr










chung moscow city 031 by chung duong, on Flickr










chung moscow city 015 by chung duong, on Flickr










Moscow, Russia by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr










Moscow, Russia by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr










Moscow, Russia by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr










Moscow, Russia by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr










Moscow, Russia by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr










Moscow, Russia by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Love that last photo


----------



## Valenciano2020

Thats the Winter Palace behind the red Castle right? My favorite Palace in Europe!


----------



## Infesus

Valenciano2020 said:


> Thats the Winter Palace behind the red Castle right? My favorite Palace in Europe!


the Winter Palace is in Saint-Petersburg


----------



## Zaz965

more pics about the new building at international business center


mr. MyXiN said:


> ^^ *Увеличение по клику*
> 
> Источник: http://www.wacker-ingenieure.com


----------



## Zaz965

by mr Myxin


mr. MyXiN said:


> Источник: http://genplanmos.ru/publication/na-beregu-moskvy-reki-pojavitsja-novyj-park/


----------



## heavyweight




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^
Credit pic by Slava Olshevskaya


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Nick Holmes

most beautiful cluster in the world imo :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965

by mr Myxin


mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------



## Zaz965




----------



## Abel_Gdl

Hi, what's the name of the orange tower?
It's my favorite from Russia.


----------



## Mowgly

Abel_Gdl said:


> Hi, what's the name of the orange tower?
> It's my favorite from Russia.




Mercury city tower, beautiful building indeed


----------



## Zaz965

by Mr Myxin


mr. MyXiN said:


> Источник: http://genplanmos.ru/publication/na-beregu-moskvy-reki-pojavitsja-novyj-park/


----------



## bus driver

*Александр*


----------



## Zaz965

by oltemont


oltemont said:


> https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow by _Telsek, on Flickr










Moscow City by _Telsek, on Flickr










Moscow City by _Telsek, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Краснопресненская набережная by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr










Москва-сити by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr










Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr










City Towers by piggaetón, on Flickr


----------



## DimadimaAsia

What the media won't tell you about Russia! I'm really surprised this skyline is better than the most of western countries capitals wow just wow


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City and Moscow-river. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Москва-сити by Сергей Фендриков, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Стройка - Construction by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## xalexey




----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## boss-ton

Beautiful and horrendous at the same time. The red tower and the twisting one are turds. The rest are very nice.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## _Night City Dream_

MIGHTY skyline. 











15 .01. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

21 .01. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## _Night City Dream_

22 .01. 2018.


----------



## bus driver

*stanislav-zaburdaev*



> by *Юрий Югансон*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Javierix

Excellent photos. A lot of snow


----------



## Hudson11

AlsoSpoke said:


> I wonder if they will rename this cluster.


Isn't it locally known as "Moscow City" more so than the IBC?


----------



## Max Millennial

Hudson11 said:


> Isn't it locally known as "Moscow City" more so than the IBC?


It is


----------



## Sector 7

Very modern city center, especially in the middle of an older city.


----------



## xalexey




----------



## _Night City Dream_

24 .02. 2018.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin and Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## CGI

Автор Александр Арбеков










Автор Ivanko Musinov 










 Автор Александр Арбеков


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow sunset vibes 🌇🌇🌇 by Дмитрий Дубивка, on Flickr


----------



## vvolkov




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










DSC02111 by Arthur Ag, on Flickr










Moscow-City by Valya Egorshin, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## ogonek

Mittel said:


>


...


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

the photo is magnificent. It must be a joy to have a promenade walk there with that fabulous skyline in the background. 

https://greatskyscrapersoftheworld.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## maja88

Why this thread is missing this video? 





An older one, from 2015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g1mFVlTdOQ


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Europe Square by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










spring by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










The sun began to appear more often by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow University by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr










Moscow University by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr










Moscow University by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr










Moscow University by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Dmitriy1815




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

“Moscow City” - The Moscow International Business Centre (MIBC), Presnensky district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr










Moscow Russia by Евгений Мальцев, on Flickr


----------



## CGI

Автор


----------



## ogonek

vinttt said:


> https://vk.com/urban_f0x?z=photo390187843_456254065/wall390187843_578


...


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

ogonek said:


> ...


I remember not too long ago the apartment blocks in the middle of the picture were the tallest in the area. Spectacular growth in the last 10 years!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_9109 by Gerhard E. Neufeld, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMGP7174 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr










IMGP6814 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr










IMGP4661 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr










IMGP6095 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr










PB200981_ by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr










night_city_skyscrapers_panorama_river_120591_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow city by Mikhail G, on Flickr










Moscow city by Mikhail G, on Flickr










Moscow city by Mikhail G, on Flickr










City Pulse by Mikhail G, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

SRGi said:


> автор


...


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Москва-сити by Daniil Muray, on Flickr










Гостиница Украина на фоне Москва-сити. by Daniil Muray, on Flickr


----------



## Midnight Sun




----------



## xalexey




----------



## xalexey




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

008 by Dee Troy, on Flickr










009 by Dee Troy, on Flickr










077 by Dee Troy, on Flickr










079 by Dee Troy, on Flickr










083 by Dee Troy, on Flickr










082 by Dee Troy, on Flickr










078 by Dee Troy, on Flickr










109 by Dee Troy, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

All six supertalls in excellent perspective








https://vk.com/ivankoms?z=photo66146638_456239652%2Falbum66146638_240148013%2Frev


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

222-0254-2 by Alex Saiga, on Flickr










222-0232 by Alex Saiga, on Flickr










IMGP8659 by rebmevona, on Flickr










IMGP8712 by rebmevona, on Flickr


----------



## Омич




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

120 by antix antix, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMGP0075 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr










IMGP0131 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr


----------



## Омич




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC06931 by akira qurosawa, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Johnson

The failure of 380-kilogram glass rose to the 47th floor of the Well House residential complex in the south-west of Moscow - when a few centimeters remained to the goal, the massive object fell down, miraculously not touching people. This moment climbers have removed on video. (Google translating)


----------



## ultEmate

What it has to do with MIBC?


----------



## CGI

ultEmate said:


> What it has to do with MIBC?


No, it's offtopic


----------



## Aokromes

I think it's this building:
https://www.google.com/maps/@55.7565704,37.5380287,190m/data=!3m1!1e3
https://www.google.com/maps/@55.757...4!1skNizfW5VpPr8P_eWxqU0Qg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
No way it's 47 floors XD


----------



## Омич

Aokromes said:


> I think it's this building:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@55.7565704,37.5380287,190m/data=!3m1!1e3
> https://www.google.com/maps/@55.757...4!1skNizfW5VpPr8P_eWxqU0Qg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> No way it's 47 floors XD


It's not this building. The building in the video is far from IBC and has nothing to do with it.
location


----------



## CGI




----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## xalexey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjsuresh/27572779317/


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Luzhniki-3 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr










Krylatskoe by Stan Krotov, on Flickr










Moscow lights by Stan Krotov, on Flickr










СИТИ by Vladimir d'Ar, on Flickr










Russia. Moscow. Krymsky Val. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

213_0248 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_0249 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_0250 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_0252 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

213_0300 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_0302 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_0305 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_0306 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

213_0317 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

213_0480 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_0481 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

213_0588 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Dale

I still haven't gotten used to the gold building. Seems like something from 80's Canada.


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcity_1


----------



## Davidinho

Dale said:


> I still haven't gotten used to the gold building. Seems like something from 80's Canada.


I don't like it either, yet it is taller than any building in Canada 2018 (and in Canada 2023 too). Fortunately the new 405 m supertall is being built right in front of Mercury Tower and the latter will not be seen from most angles in 3-4 years.


----------



## Dale

Davidinho said:


> I don't like it either, yet it is taller than any building in Canada 2018 (and in Canada 2023 too). Fortunately the new 405 m supertall is being built right in front of Mercury Tower and the latter will not be seen from most angles in 3-4 years.


Yes, excited about the 405m tower. 

Will the MIBC keep growing and is it mostly built out ?


----------



## Davidinho

Dale said:


> Yes, excited about the 405m tower.
> 
> Will the MIBC keep growing and is it mostly built out ?


In a render from Vedomosti site it can be seen that 7 towers are either under construction or proposed/approved.








[/QUOTE]

There is limited space for MIBC itself, however there are a lot of projects in so-called Greater Moscow-City - neighboring districts in 0.5-1 km reach from MIBC. Some of the projects are already U/C.


----------



## Sasha 74

Very beautiful picture.


----------



## Gyurma13

MBK by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Омич

https://www.instagram.com/afraid.of.heights/


----------



## BenjaminBern

Dale said:


> I still haven't gotten used to the gold building. Seems like something from 80's Canada.


I love it.
One of my favorite towers


----------



## bus driver

///



mr. MyXiN said:


> *30.07.2018*


----------



## Speechless.♥

ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0

My trip to Moscow, hope you´ll enjoy. Should you need some more Moscow pics, please visit my rajce.cz page  https://lasi9.rajce.idnes.cz/


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Javierix

Very good skyline.


----------



## Dober_86

Moskva's strong. The most powerful megalopolis of Europe, to say the least. :cucumber:



Dale said:


> I still haven't gotten used to the gold building. Seems like something from 80's Canada.


It reminds me of a cigarette lighter. Yet it's memorable because of tis color and shape, guess that was the point as conventional blue 'scrapers popping here there and everywhere around the globe are too much middle-of-the-road these days. This orange one clearly stands out but it's controversial all the same, mind you. Maybe that was the intention, to create something striking against the standard blue backdrop who knows.


----------



## xalexey




----------



## ogonek

Nikomoto said:


> Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
> 
> Russia. Moscow. The light of "Mercury". by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
> 
> Russia. Moscow. Observation platform of the Russian Academy of Sciences. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
> 
> Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Untitled by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_1443 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_1445 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_1508 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_1509 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_1510 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_1511 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_1512 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_1513 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

29 .07. 2018.


----------



## Омич

https://www.instagram.com/fear_of_heights


----------



## koiz

View from Kutuzovskaya










And this fom Shelepiha station of MCC


----------



## _Night City Dream_

213_1913 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

Source https://vk.com/svyatogr?z=photo13363440_456266095%2Falbum13363440_00%2Frev


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Skyscrapers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

Источник


----------



## bus driver

Источник


----------



## bus driver

del


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

waves on river by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr










Church of the Intercession at Fili, Moscow by _Telsek, on Flickr










DSC08500 by Roman Kulikov, on Flickr










Moscow by Deep Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

21 .09. 2018.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

night_city_skyscrapers_city_lights_127771_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*14.10.2018*


----------



## Munwon

Slavic Megacity


----------



## bus driver

...



Kirgam said:


>


----------



## ogonek

SRGi said:


> автор


...


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow by Александр Повалищев, on Flickr


----------



## luci203




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

BO0O9625 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr










BO0O9560 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## CGI

(c)Suvoroff


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Dober_86

*Link.*


----------



## Uaarkson

I open this thread like twice a year, and I swear each time I do there are like 3 or 4 giant new buildings lol


----------



## darkie_one

Moscow IBC along with Kutuzovskiy avenue and hotel Ukraine in front


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

QdT0OgYUU8Q by anastasiia.rebrikova, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

https://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/210386.html#cutid1


----------



## raisonnable

^^

Those pictures are great too:






















































...


----------



## Melb_SuperTall

Moscow is painfully beautiful !


----------



## bus driver

City by artem smetanin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City / Москва-Сити by VikTori, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## [D1ego]

December 2015.










September 2017.










December 2018.










More pics here: *Moscow walks.*


----------



## ogonek

Izus67 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44698479630/in/photostream/


...


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

ghost town by Sergei F, on Flickr










Moscow-city. Morning by Sergei F, on Flickr










2019-01-19_11-11-56 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

alexeiefimov said:


>


...


----------



## CGI

...


CGI said:


> Станислав Казнов


----------



## ЛК

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/azeenghorayshi/here-are-the-trump-moscow-plans
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3861024
https://news.mail.ru/politics/36069164


----------



## Kvin

^^
Tower Russia...project


----------



## Orbiting

Is that the tower putin bribed him with?


----------



## Mistogun

Orbiting said:


> Is the the tower putin bribed him with?


What?


----------



## Davidinho

Orbiting said:


> Is that the tower putin bribed him with?


Question from a parallel reality where brains are governed by CNN


----------



## ogonek

SRGi said:


> https://www.instagram.com/prince__dimas/


...


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow International Business Center by Vitaly Alexandrov, on Flickr










Andreyevsky Bridge, Moscow by Vitaly Alexandrov, on Flickr










Dorogomilivskaya street, Moscow by Vitaly Alexandrov, on Flickr










New Arbat street, Moscow by Vitaly Alexandrov, on Flickr










Vorontzovo Pole street, Moscow by Vitaly Alexandrov, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

10 .03. 2019.


----------



## ogonek

Strogo Lexa said:


>


...


----------



## ogonek

Nikomoto said:


> https://vk.com/pro_gax


...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

20 .03. 2019.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

23 .03. 2019.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

23 .03. 2019.


----------



## ogonek

Federation2014 said:


> https://hi-tech.mail.ru/review/Huawei_P30_P30_Pro-official/


...


----------



## Skyman

Moscow skyline at dusk.



Nikomoto said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> Moscow city district at night by Evgeny Orlov, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

27 .03. 2019.


----------



## CGI

..


CGI said:


> Андрей Bas® Баскевич


----------



## ancov

from kirgam


----------



## xalexey




----------



## ogonek

https://m.donstroy.com/zhilye-kompleksy/serdtse-stolitsy?id=hod-stroitelstva?id=hod-stroitelstva


----------



## _Night City Dream_

3 .04. 2019.


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## _Night City Dream_

6 .04. 2019.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow by greg, on Flickr

Moscow by greg, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 .04. 2019.


----------



## ancov

Moscow by NCD )))


----------



## ogonek

DzhendoyanV said:


>


...


----------



## [D1ego]

*04.09.2019*


----------



## Braudian88

I think I watch a lot of South Korean music videos that I already see crazy things...

Credits for: Stone Music Entertainment


----------



## Dstary

^^ Wow, they even "improved" those skyscrapers with beautiful banners :lol:


----------



## Tom_Green

I wished they would have done it like La Defense. It would be much better if they move the traffic underground.


----------



## mr. MyXiN




----------



## CGI

alexeyvonbock


----------



## CGI

hires

(c) Дмитрий Марапулец


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## ogonek

Nikomoto said:


> https://mr-group.ru/object/giloy-kvartal-d1/


...


----------



## Dale

Moscow is brilliant!


----------



## A Chicagoan

The problem with these new clusters is that they're often shaped like circles, which means from any vantage point you're always missing out on one or two of the skyscrapers on the opposite side. This is probably my favorite view:

 
213_9180 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

head-liner.ru/about/log


----------



## Javierix

Very good photo of headliner. Thanks.


----------



## ogonek

Nikomoto said:


> moscow city view by Greg Pavlov, on Flickr


...


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*

Year 2008.










Year 2012.










Year 2013.










Year 2019.










With Capitol Towers.


----------



## CGI

Илья Воробьев


----------



## ogonek

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5IaVj6CYyE/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5HkM3hobtq/


----------



## bus driver

Kirgam said:


> *22 ноября 2019*


...


----------



## ogonek

raisonnable said:


> https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1103068.html#cutid1


...


----------



## bus driver

Public hearings will be held on December 18 on the draft amendments to the rules of land use and development of the city of Moscow in part of the territory at the address: Shelepikhinsky deadlock, VL. 17 (TPU " Business center "(plot 2)

Max height: *300m*

It is a site between City One and the core of the claster











https://cao.mos.ru/public-hearings/detail/8527515.html


----------



## tratata2

^^ New Skyscraper?


----------



## bus driver

Very likely.

And remembering old Moscow tradition, to increase the height of the building already in the process of construction (growth of the last Neva Tower from 296 to 302 meters as example), it is possible that the ninth supertall will appear in the MIBC.


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

1 .12. 2019.


----------



## ogonek

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB54zuVqoDLQ/


----------



## ogonek

bus driver said:


> Public hearings will be held on December 18 on the draft amendments to the rules of land use and development of the city of Moscow in part of the territory at the address: Shelepikhinsky deadlock, VL. 17 (TPU " Business center "(plot 2)
> 
> Max height: *300m*
> 
> It is a site between City One and the core of the claster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cao.mos.ru/public-hearings/detail/8527515.html





bus driver said:


> Something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.vk.com/photo-7090113_457245246?list=wall-7090113_19902&from=post


...


----------



## ogonek

CGI said:


> vor_ject


...


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*

Year 2008.










Year 2012.










Year 2015.










Year 2019.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Excellent stuff .
We need some more interesting super talls in London too.
☺


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/headliner_official/


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/madina_g_photographer/


----------



## Dale

That’s quite an impressive cluster. And getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/shelepikha


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/shelepikha


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/captowers2021/


----------



## CGI

strogolexa


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/zemnoiputnik/


----------



## ogonek

Dober_86 said:


> *Moscow.*


...


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Some very cool buildings there & puts CW in London, although it's improved , to shame imo.


A question about Russian tax. Is it correct that there is a flat rate of tax at 15% regardless of earnings ?
Cheers 
D


----------



## naaankun

dreadathecontrols said:


> A question about Russian tax. Is it correct that there is a flat rate of tax at 15% regardless of earnings ?
> D


Yes, it is.


----------



## ogonek

Avangard-55 said:


> *MOSCOW*
> by Oleg Tokarev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/albums195989405


...


----------



## dreadathecontrols

naaankun said:


> Yes, it is.


Thanks for heads up Blimey that helps explain things .How's the public infa over there these days, hospitals , schools etc ? 
I mean does the state have decent tax revenue to fund it ?


----------



## Mitleser

dreadathecontrols said:


> I mean does the state have decent tax revenue to fund it ?


Currently, they do, but the previous years were marked by austerity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218634772668461056https://twitter.com/akarlin88/status/1218634772668461056


----------



## Midnight Sun

dreadathecontrols said:


> A question about Russian tax. Is it correct that there is a flat rate of tax at 15% regardless of earnings ?
> Cheers
> D


13%


----------



## CGI

dreadathecontrols said:


> A question about Russian tax. Is it correct that there is a flat rate of tax at 15% regardless of earnings ?
> Cheers
> D


Is there no google in india?


----------



## Az_esm

dreadathecontrols said:


> Thanks for heads up Blimey that helps explain things .How's the public infa over there these days, hospitals , schools etc ?
> I mean does the state have decent tax revenue to fund it ?


These are very uneven, depends on a region. And on towns within a region.

You could be put under general anesthesia for transfers between locations, so that you'd only see the places of interest, and you'd easily say that you have been to 5 different countries :nuts:


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Thanks for heads up Yes there is Google in India & in The UK where I am but I always find it better to ask a local. Thanks again.


----------



## jaceq

Getting more and more impressive!!
btw: still no winter in Moscow? So unusual!


----------



## ogonek

jaceq said:


> Getting more and more impressive!!
> btw: still no winter in Moscow? So unusual!


Unfortunately winter has come, not harsh.


----------



## ogonek

Strogo Lexa said:


> Strogolexa


...


----------



## CGI

Alexey von Bock


----------



## Alexey von Bock

Hello!

Today I heard about this forum of skyscraper lovers, where there are already many of my photos of Moscow City))


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Hello and welcome!


----------



## ogonek

raisonnable said:


>


...


----------



## dj4life

Such a sexy skyline when viewed from some angles.


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/mila050277/









https://www.instagram.com/_i_n_k_y_/


----------



## ABE93

Best business center in the world so far.


----------



## CGI

lystseva


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*

28 february


----------



## alexeiefimov




----------



## regis15

Whats the function of that new square and that black circled building??


----------



## ogonek

regis15 said:


> Whats the function of that new square and that black circled building??


In 2021, a Sensorium Hall for 8000 people will open in the Moscow City.

According to the plan, the hall will accommodate up to 8000 people and will be able to transform, a total of 20 configurations. The project cost is more than 200 million dollars.

In summer, the dome of the hall opens for parties in the open.
https://www.forbes.ru/milliardery/3...gn=v-2021-godu-v-moskva-siti-otkroetsya-konts


----------



## ogonek

Kirgam said:


>


...


----------



## ogonek

paintman said:


>


...


----------



## MMJ1405

Defnitely adds up to this cluster, keep up the updates.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Mega , best Europe wide.
If only we had a cluster like that in London... 😎


----------



## regis15

The problem with Moscow’s skyline is that it only has one main cluster and the rest of the skyline is quite spread along the city. If it had more cluster like Moscow city , it would be much better. 

If only Moscow had as clusters as London...

Anyway, both are undoubtedly the best skylines in Europe


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ There seem to be a lot of photos from that vantage point . . . does anyone know where that was shot from?


----------



## CGI

I think from here


----------



## ogonek

New headquarters of Sberbank in Mirax Plaza from Evolution Design and T + T Architects












raisonnable said:


>


More
https://archsovet.msk.ru/article/ak...berbanka-ot-evolution-design-i-t-t-architects


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*

Year 2009. 










Year 2020.


----------



## ogonek

my photo


----------



## Salazar Rick

wow!!! sorprendente en realidad.!! Moscú


----------



## ogonek

Skyscraper World/ МОСКВА СИТИ | VK


путешествиях по миру, для путешественников всех мастей. Мы предлагаем информацию для самостоятельных путешествий. Для Вас - обзоры достопримечательнос




vk.com


----------



## MMJ1405

Great updates.


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*

Year 2010










Year 2013










Year 2014










Year 2015










Year 2020


----------



## KillerZavatar

this is very promising


----------



## BadHatter

CGI said:


> Примерно набросал...
> 
> View attachment 519750


Yellow - various stages of UC
Orange - 2nd/3rd phases of currently existing projects, highly likely to be built
Red - plans


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008

So many changes in that Moscow area. Great for the city!

That other tower in the diagram looks taller than One. I hope we know more about that in the future. I wish I could live in Moscow. Really love that city.


----------



## ogonek

Высокие Крыши Москвы! | VK


Самое свободное урбанистическое сообщество.




vk.com


















Высокие Крыши Москвы! | VK


Самое свободное урбанистическое сообщество.




vk.com


----------



## oltemont

Skyscraper World/ МОСКВА СИТИ | VK


путешествиях по миру, для путешественников всех мастей. Мы предлагаем информацию для самостоятельных путешествий. Для Вас - обзоры достопримечательнос




vk.com


----------



## redcode

Oct 03

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, trên Flickr


----------



## ogonek

ogonek said:


> Huge expansion concept for MIBC
> View attachment 360525
> 
> 
> View attachment 360535
> 
> 
> View attachment 360542
> 
> By *mr. MyXiN*


UPD









By *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## redcode

Oct 05

Autumn in Moscow by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

the core cluster is just marvellous 









Night city by Anastasia Mazureva on 500px


----------



## the man from k-town

The little brother of pudong District Shanghai ^^


----------



## CGI

--


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*


----------



## redcode

Oct 31









Вот она какая – большая, пребольшая... by Михаил Танин on 500px


----------



## madmax1982

Incredible how small Evolution looks despite its height.


----------



## Jay

madmax1982 said:


> Incredible how small Evolution looks despite its height.


Moscow's skyscrapers are gigantic by European standards. They'd even be pretty tall by North American standards.


----------



## ogonek

By moscowoutskirts


----------



## Munwon

Jay said:


> Moscow's skyscrapers are gigantic by European standards. They'd even be pretty tall by North American standards.


Its big by even Asian standards! 6 supertalls in a tight cluster is amazing.


----------



## Blackhavvk

7 supertalls


----------



## Munwon

Blackhavvk said:


> 7 supertalls


Whats the other one?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Munwon said:


> Whats the other one?


Neva Towers 1 is 302 meters, not 297 as listed on some sites.


----------



## ogonek

Photo: Pavel Ogorodnikov


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## redcode

Untitled by Andrey Moshkarow on 500px









Untitled by Andrey Moshkarow on 500px


----------



## Nikomoto




----------



## raisonnable




----------



## grochu

Pretty cool, i must admitt. The tower looks quite boring by itself, just a classy slim and tall skyscraper we all missing, but gives great advantage to the skyline. I would borrow one to Warsaw for sure 🙂


----------



## A Chicagoan

grochu said:


> Pretty cool, i must admitt. The tower looks quite boring by itself, just a classy slim and tall skyscraper we all missing, but gives great advantage to the skyline. I would borrow one to Warsaw for sure 🙂


Which tower are you talking about?


----------



## redcode

Mar 06









Moscow business by Vyacheslav Prisyazhny on 500px









Sunset in Moscow by Stanislav Erantsev on 500px


----------



## Nikomoto

moscowoutskirts said:


>


----------



## ogonek

ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## redcode

Mar 06








Big city life by Vyacheslav Prisyazhny on 500px


----------



## ogonek

A̵N̴█̶T̴O̵N̸2 (@a.n.t.h.o.n.y.n.e.p) • Instagram photos and videos


886 Followers, 186 Following, 182 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from A̵N̴█̶T̴O̵N̸2 (@a.n.t.h.o.n.y.n.e.p)




instagram.com


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Mitleser

Sberbank card with Sber-chan and anime-style MIBC in the background.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375183713810669570








Korenchkin on Twitter: "You left out the best one It's the Akira bike…


archived 25 Mar 2021 23:51:03 UTC




archive.vn


----------



## raisonnable

Как видно Москву со смотровой площадки МГУ, на которую сейчас почти не попасть


Фотографии Москвы с башни МГУ




zen.yandex.ru


----------



## redcode

Mar 28

Moon Rising by Dmitry Kolesnikov, trên Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

⚡NEW PROJECT FOR MIBC* CAPITAL CITY*⚡



mr. MyXiN said:


> *Capital City
> 
> View attachment 1284009
> *
> 
> Архитектура: СпиЧ
> Кол-во этажей: 82
> Высота: 300м
> Кол-во квартир: 581













*
















*


----------



## oltemont

Skyscraper World/ МОСКВА СИТИ | VK


путешествиях по миру, для путешественников всех мастей. Мы предлагаем информацию для самостоятельных путешествий. Для Вас - обзоры достопримечательнос




vk.com


----------



## ogonek

it's difficult to assess the reality of this project, the height is about 350 meters








more


Камень


----------



## peiv




----------



## ogonek

By moscowoutskirts


----------



## madmax1982

Crazy.


----------



## ogonek

Высокие Крыши Москвы! | VK


Самое свободное урбанистическое сообщество.




m.vk.com


----------



## ogonek

By moscowoutskirts


----------



## A Chicagoan

ogonek said:


> View attachment 1442172
> 
> By moscowoutskirts


I really like those lowrises in front.


----------



## Zaz965

one russian forumer suggested this yard inside the cbd
















Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center


тот же ракурс от строголехи




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

Большой Сити | Новости и проекты


Представьте, что на высочайшем здании в Москве красовалось бы написанное огромными буквами имя американского президента. Да это фигня! Главное что-бы построили, а надпись всегда можно убрать......




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## BadHatter

Afimall was def a mistake. But if I had to redesign the area from the ground up, i would not demolish the staircase and black building on the eastern side of the complex. I think it makes for a nice space. It would just need a staircase down from it onto the potential green space that afimall occupies. And for symmetry we can do something on the other side, like steal the arch from Paris. Or maybe a stella. The actual green space would never look like that because u need to fit in pavilions for the metro stations underneath. Not to mention it could use a few more trees. Although u should def leave a couple of meadows and what not for unobstructed views of the skyscrapers. Also I imagine that space is a botanists nightmare for trying to grow something haha.

But these are all just dreams and hypotheticals because having a retail space right there is very lucrative. Should the exhibition center be redeveloped (only a matter of time I presume) I think they could migrate the retail there and design it in such a way that it would not be such a misuse of views.


----------



## BadHatter

Afimall was def a mistake. But if I had to redesign the area from the ground up, i would not demolish the staircase and black building on the eastern side of the complex. I think it makes for a nice space. It would just need a staircase down from it onto the potential green space that afimall occupies. And for symmetry we can do something on the other side, like steal the arch from Paris. Or maybe a stella. The actual green space would never look like that because u need to fit in pavilions for the metro stations underneath. Not to mention it could use a few more trees. Although u should def leave a couple of meadows and what not for unobstructed views of the skyscrapers. Also I imagine that space is a botanists nightmare for trying to grow something haha.

But these are all just dreams and hypotheticals because having a retail space right there is very lucrative. Should the exhibition center be redeveloped (only a matter of time I presume) I think they could migrate the retail there and design it in such a way that it would not be such a misuse of views.


----------



## Heroes 3 Tower

raisonnable said:


> Как видно Москву со смотровой площадки МГУ, на которую сейчас почти не попасть
> 
> 
> Фотографии Москвы с башни МГУ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zen.yandex.ru


Сразу напомнило игру на Сеге Robocop vs. Terminator, там фоном небоскребы, поздним вечером.








Хоть и это Детройт.


----------



## ogonek

__
http://instagr.am/p/COk2-_MBxjX/


----------



## ogonek

Высокие Крыши Москвы! | VK


Самое свободное урбанистическое сообщество.




m.vk.com


----------



## raisonnable




----------



## Javierix

I like very much the Capital Towers. And One Tower I expect it begins construction.


----------



## ogonek

ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Zaz965

new proposed building
















MOSCOW | Projects & Construction


Great stuff in Moscow ! Really stunning. Yes, we living in the Nordic countries can only dream about projects like this...:(




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

IMG_20210605_203844 by eka phil, trên Flickr

IMG_20210603_204712 by eka phil, trên Flickr

DSC_3604 by Alexander Gusev, trên Flickr

DSC_3580а by Alexander Gusev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

H18A4047 by Said Aminov, trên Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

that triplet almost concluded


----------



## redcode

Jun 21

Sunset in the city by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

GabrielHe said:


> This location is still without buildings, right?


Moscow's Botanical Garden of Apothecary Herbs is located there. As far as I know it is under city's protection. Anyway I think no tower is needed there. If good connection with MIBC opens with the park, it could serve as a recreation zone (after some renovation, of course).


----------



## Miron_Bleek

Davidinho said:


> Moscow's Botanical Garden of Apothecary Herbs is located there. As far as I know it is under city's protection. Anyway I think no tower is needed there. If good connection with MIBC opens with the park, it could serve as a recreation zone (after some renovation, of course).


It's closed for public since august 2018, no more vids from there at all (Or I can't find them). There are, actually, some rumors, that this gardens will be shut down.


----------



## Davidinho

Miron_Bleek said:


> It's closed for public since august 2018, no more vids from there at all (Or I can't find them). There are, actually, some rumors, that this gardens will be shut down.


Well, they'd better relocate it to somewhere else and organize a park with some retail there.


----------



## redcode

Oct 23









Moscow city by Andrey Labutin on 500px


----------



## Miron_Bleek

Davidinho said:


> Moscow's Botanical Garden of Apothecary Herbs is located there. As far as I know it is under city's protection. Anyway I think no tower is needed there. If good connection with MIBC opens with the park, it could serve as a recreation zone (after some renovation, of course).


Also I forget to mention one thing, it's not a very good idea to open Medical University botanical gardens for public. It was restricted area for 70 years, primarily due to the presence of poisonous plants around its territory. So, public access to this park lasts for only 2 years, from 2016 to 2018, and only as group tour with local workers, after registration. It wasn't free access.


----------



## Davidinho

Miron_Bleek said:


> Also I forget to mention one thing, it's not a very good idea to open Medical University botanical gardens for public. It was restricted area for 70 years, primarily due to the presence of poisonous plants around its territory. So, public access to this park lasts for only 2 years, from 2016 to 2018, and only as group tour with local workers, after registration. It wasn't free access.


That makes sense. Anyway, it is a good place for a park with an embankment.


----------



## ogonek

*moscowoutskirts*


----------



## redcode

Oct 29









moscowscity by caa1984temporebus on 500px


----------



## raisonnable




----------



## ogonek

*moscowoutskirts*


----------



## redcode

Oct 30

Sans titre by Sergey NCD, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Sergey NCD, sur Flickr


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## redcode

Nov 2









Skyscrappers in smoke by Ivan Semenov on 500px









Moscow lights by Alex Sviblov on 500px


----------



## redcode

215_3280 by Sergey NCD, sur Flickr

215_3188 by Sergey NCD, sur Flickr

215_3196 by Sergey NCD, sur Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

30 .10. 2021 .


----------



## redcode

Nov 7

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

"moscowoutskirts, post: 176023861, member: 1566210"]
10.11
View attachment 2338265


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## redcode

Nov 13

DSCF7043 by Mike Pechyonkin, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

москва-сити со стороны кутузовского проспекта by Alexsandr Shurpakov on 500px


----------



## redcode

Nov 21









москва-сити Панорама by Alexsandr Shurpakov on 500px


----------



## redcode

Dec 28









Moscow City by Stas Mandryka on 500px


----------



## redcode

Jan 5

H18A8881 by Said Aminov, sur Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*

1st January 2022


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*
Summer 2019.








Winter 2022.


----------



## Zaz965

please, does someone know what project is this?  
















БС: Ривер Парк Кутузовский | Кyтyзoвcкий пpoезд вл. 16 |...


нет, не лучше, при всей одиозности полонского, он романтик от строительства и японский проект был действительно вау, в отличие от очередного набора мр-башен В случае с Полонием, имхо, роль играла не романтичность натуры, а употребляемые прямо во время рабочих совещаний вещества...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

Moscow City during winter by Vasil Nanev on 500px


----------



## ogonek

ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## redcode

Jan 20









Зимний блюз. by Aleksandr Gunin on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Jan 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Зимний блюз. by Aleksandr Gunin on 500px


That building under construction in front looks kind of like a mini Grand Tower!


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

A Chicagoan said:


> That building under construction in front looks kind of like a mini Grand Tower!


there're three buildings actually. 3x151. they will be a nice addition the the skyline soon.








Hide | 1-й Сетуньский проезд, 6-10 | 151,7м 3x 41эт. | стр.


30 октября 2021 года.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008

Zaz965 said:


> please, does someone know what project is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> БС: Ривер Парк Кутузовский | Кyтyзoвcкий пpoезд вл. 16 |...
> 
> 
> нет, не лучше, при всей одиозности полонского, он романтик от строительства и японский проект был действительно вау, в отличие от очередного набора мр-башен В случае с Полонием, имхо, роль играла не романтичность натуры, а употребляемые прямо во время рабочих совещаний вещества...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


I great to see new projects in Moscow. I hope the ones that are on stand by can come to construction again.


----------



## Zaz965

redcode said:


> Jan 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Зимний блюз. by Aleksandr Gunin on 500px


awesome, here is the render 









I think they modified a bit the design
















Hide | 1-й Сетуньский проезд, 6-10 | 151,7м 3x 41эт. | стр.


Hide 1-й -й Сетуньский проезд, 6-10 Застройщик: MR Group Проектировщик: ADM Architects https://www.mr-group.ru/projects/zhk-hide/?type=12




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Kristian_KG

I would like to complete the Federation Tower in this way, with an observation space at about 400+m altitude.


----------



## Zaz965

my thought: no problem to cancel the spire, but they shouldn't have cancelled the skybridges linking the federation towers 😭 😭


----------



## Kristian_KG

I have another solution😁


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

inst. citymoscow


----------



## Szemus

Looks like 3rd world...


----------



## A Chicagoan

Sure, 3rd world cities have 7 supertalls.


----------



## Munwon

He's Jealous


----------



## Lithios

Where did i say anything about aesthetics?

Also, an "american" (bs) praising russia? Yeah ok son.


----------



## Midnight Sun

Could we please keep politics out of this thread? Go to Skybar, please.


----------



## Objective

It's hard for (some) Americans to keep politics out of anything this days. Domestically it's a deeply divided country and the only thing that unites (some) of them is hating foreign countries, and diving same people against each other, along political lines.
Moscow is indeed beautiful and it's not going anywhere. The history of different periods is well preserved, and no external pressure is going to fully stop the ongoing and the future development of Moscow.


----------



## Zaz965

by the way, is moscow getting shanghainezed?  
take a look at this photo 
















Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Milan: Moon starts hiding behind Monte Rosa (8 h 09 a.m.) by Gian Floridia, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Midnight Sun

Zaz965 said:


> by the way, is moscow getting shanghainezed?


Sadly, yes


----------



## germanicboy

Midnight Sun said:


> Sadly, yes


Why sadly?


----------



## Zaz965

germanicboy said:


> Why sadly?


he is upset because he thinks moscow should have saint petersburg configuration with most of city with short buildings like this photo
Saint Petersburg by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Midnight Sun

germanicboy said:


> Why sadly?


I think a city must be 3-9 floors, no higher. Population density must not be too high nor too low.


----------



## Zaz965

15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся


28 февраля 2022




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Paris Panorama grande arche de la Défense by Floflo Flow, sur Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Dale

Is One Tower stalled indefinitely ?


----------



## Mistogun

If it wasn't before, it most certainly is now...


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

inst petr__soldatov


----------



## Dale

Mistogun said:


> If it wasn't before, it most certainly is now...


Sidenote: the dollar is falling faster than the ruble.


----------



## binhai

On what timescale?


----------



## Davidinho

Dale said:


> Sidenote: the dollar is falling faster than the ruble.


No it is not. However the USD/RUB exchange rate itself does not have much of an impact on the construction. Most materials are local. The only significant factors of risk are:
(1) some construction companies are from abroad and their employees are from abroad. As for Turkish companies, they will not exit the market as Turkish Lira has been devaluating more quickly. Chinese companies may find it not efficient to work in Russia any more.
(2) investors afraid of exchange rate risks. However devaulated ruble may makecapital inflow. The proprty in Moscow has become 20-25% cheaper for foreigners overnight.


----------



## NanoRay

Dale said:


> Is One Tower stalled indefinitely ?


Russia forgot to install that. XD


----------



## Dale

Davidinho said:


> No it is not. However the USD/RUB exchange rate itself does not have much of an impact on the construction. Most materials are local. The only significant factors of risk are:
> (1) some construction companies are from abroad and their employees are from abroad. As for Turkish companies, they will not exit the market as Turkish Lira has been devaluating more quickly. Chinese companies may find it not efficient to work in Russia any more.
> (2) investors afraid of exchange rate risks. However devaulated ruble may makecapital inflow. The proprty in Moscow has become 20-25% cheaper for foreigners overnight.











Ukraine: 'I'm surprised the oil price hasn't hit US$130 a barrel yet' – energy trading expert Q&A


Most of the emphasis has been on the threat to Europe’s gas needs, but if Russian crude oil is restricted, it will cause even greater problems.




theconversation.com


----------



## trustevil

Let's leave the Ukraine situation out of this discussion before it turns toxic. I just hope that one tower goes through. Just dunno if Vladimir has any holdings in these companies


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

inst marksavin072


----------



## Zaz965

@ogonek , @_Night City Dream_ , is there a thread about this project located near moscow cbd?  
















DISCUSS: Best European Skyline By 2025


What is the current total office space in MIBC right now?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Nikomoto

Zaz965 said:


> @ogonek , @_Night City Dream_ , is there a thread about this project located near moscow cbd?


----------



## coth

Saibapanku


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*
*







*


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Бесплатные векторные изображения, стоковые фото и PSD для скачивания | Freepik


Миллионы бесплатных графических ресурсов. ✓ Векторные изображения ✓ Стоковые фото ✓ PSD ✓ Иконки. Эксклюзивные бесплатные изображения и все, что нужно для твоих творческих проектов. #freepik




ru.freepik.com


----------



## coth

18 April


----------



## coth

edit by @ancov


----------



## Zaz965

this is my favorite photo how would be a shanghainezed moscow


----------



## James | Lil' Tractor

A few days ago I learned that in 2008, Russian architect Saprichyan Karen proposed three different concepts to fill plots 24 and 25 of the IBC. One was to be an arch 280.8m(921.25ft tall), two small unknown-use buildings, one 163m(534.8ft) tall and the other 200m(656.16ft), and finally an 800m(2,624.7ft) megatall that would have become the second-tallest building in the world.


----------



## ogonek

iCity








MOSCOW | iCity | 257m | 52 fl | 34 fl | U/C


moscowoutskirts




www.skyscrapercity.com



























MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт







www.mr-group.ru


----------



## Mansa Musa

Those apartments are beautiful.


----------



## Earl P.

Moscow is looking better day by day.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 3:*

DSC_2451 by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr


DSC_2341 by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Piotr Arkadievich Stolypin overseeing MIBC.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Близь лежащая улица - Кутузовский проспект. И собственно Деловой центр за ним. Ссылка видео


----------



## Dale

Does the recently announced 400m tower stand a better chance than One Tower at this point ?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 12:*








Tulips. City. by Vladimir Mashevskiy on 500px.com


----------



## ogonek

By moscowoutskirts










By Kishjar


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Береговой — жизнь на берегу Москвы-реки


В жилом квартале Береговой живут три сорванца, архитектор-меланхолик, кудрявый портье и гуттаперчевые фотограф и модель. Посмотрите 5 мини-фильмов из серии «Однажды в Береговом», чтобы узнать их истории. И взгляните на дом, где все это произошло.




beregovoy-kvartal.ru


----------



## QuadroBob

Source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CaRm0XKotEa/


----------



## Mansa Musa

What a beautiful picture, I had no idea Moscow has such lush forests.


----------



## Midnight Sun

Mansa Musa said:


> What a beautiful picture, I had no idea Moscow has such lush forests.


I think it's Fili park


----------



## QuadroBob

Mansa Musa said:


> What a beautiful picture, I had no idea Moscow has such lush forests.


Moscow is one of the greenest and foresty cities in the World. Definitely number one in Europe.


----------



## Munwon

love it


----------



## Davidinho

Midnight Sun said:


> I think it's Fili park


Mnyovniki district. It looks like outside of the sity but in reality it is in the city limits. 54% of «old»* Moscow's territory is parks and forests which is more than any other megacity.

*«New» Moscow is the part of the city annexed to it in 2012. This part almost entirely consists of forests.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 13:*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## QuadroBob

Login • Instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 19:*








москва сити by Сергей Бабанов Фотограф on 500px.com


----------



## kenamour

May 25 by moscowoutskirts on the local fourm


----------



## kenamour




----------



## dars-dm

project for a new pedestrian bridge between IQ and MCC station


----------



## Zaz965

@dars-dm, it reminds strongly this thing


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 28:*

City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

огонек said:


> iCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSCOW | iCity | 257m | 52 fl | 34 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> moscowoutskirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mr-group.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]




















By Kirgam



























*paintman*


----------



## Zaz965

__





📸✈️ Москва, снятая с красно-синего борта по.. | ПФК ЦСКА Москва | VK


📸✈️ Москва, снятая с красно-синего борта по пути в Сочи




vk.com


----------



## QuadroBob

https://instagram.com/strogolexa?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## trustevil

Is this the biggest European city cuz it looks like it? Btw is this uc or on hold or what


----------



## binhai

Icity is uc but it might go on hold soon with their recession.


----------



## Blackhavvk

binhai said:


> Icity is uc but it might go on hold soon with their recession.


Hardly. None of the 45 skyscrapers under construction in Moscow stopped after February 24. It is unlikely that your wishes will come true.


----------



## binhai

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533800802657124352
Idk it’s not looking so great.


----------



## Zaz965

Moscow city district at night by Evgeny Orlov, on Flickr
^^^^^
it is already looking like miramax logo 😁 😁


----------



## Davidinho

A Chicagoan said:


> This is an international thread, I assume you mean the European skylines thread? I used to loop post Moscow frequently there but now Russian cities are no longer welcome by the users there.


When everything is settled🤞🙏 and Moscow's fresh pic is posted, some forumers in the European thread will not recognize Moscow😂


----------



## A Chicagoan

I think the fireworks are photoshopped... 








莫斯科城市地标建筑烟花表演 by constantine_chow on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 6 by moscowoutskirts on SkyscraperCity:*


----------



## UrbanImpact

You can appreciate a skyline and not the government. You can’t deny that this cluster of skyscrapers is beautiful .


----------



## A Chicagoan

Older photo from May 7








Untitled by Anastasia Mazureva on 500px.com


----------



## tropicalpalmtree

Zaz965 said:


> 5-th Magistralnaya
> it is very near from moscow cbd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSCOW | Projects & Construction
> 
> 
> Here are some more missed 150m+ projects in addition to the compilation above. Level Mitchurinskiy 185,9m 54fl / 156.5m 45fl / 141m 41fl / 127m 37 fl U\C Will Towers 199м 56 fl | 184,8м 2х 52fl. U\C Event - 4 178.4 x 3 51 fl U\C Eniteo 149.1m x 2 42 fl Sky Garden 12 -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


What are those twin buildings? top right?


----------



## Zaz965

@ogonek, @_Night City Dream_ , @dars-dm, please, answer him


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Zaz965 said:


> @ogonek, @_Night City Dream_ , @dars-dm, please, answer him


I’m not aware of this complex.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 25:*

Moscow city at summer night by Berilyon, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

moscow is turning out a shanghainezed city  
















БC: Level Причальный | Пpичaльный пp. 8 | 109,4 м 33 эт...


В Киев предлагаешь столицу...?:) В Киев предлагаешь столицу...?:) тогда уж в Волгограде)))




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ogonek

moscowoutskirts


----------



## Zaz965

@ogonek, @_Night City Dream_ , @dars-dm, please, post informations about these developments
















Рендеры и проекты


Ряд концепций высотных проектов от Скуратова: Ростокино https://www.skuratov-arch.ru/portfolio/selskohozyajstvennaya/?lang=ru Звенигородка (Большой сити) https://www.skuratov-arch.ru/portfolio/5-ya-magistralnaya/?lang=ru Досфлота (Химкинское водохранилище)...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 15:*

Moscow City Skyline Cityscape by Rudolfo Dalamicio, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

one more photo
















Оружейный | 160м 27э | 58м 13э | 2016


23.4 С ТТК




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ogonek

^5 years ago...


----------



## Zaz965

ogonek said:


> ^5 years ago...


I know, but I coudn't find an updated photo at the same angle


----------



## tropicalpalmtree

ogonek said:


> moscowoutskirts


Wow. This in an absolutely stunning photograph. The development here is so exciting.


----------



## Avangard-55

Photo by Moscowoutskirts


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 18:*








Moscow by Андрей Сериков on 500px.com


----------



## jozefbehr

Amazing data and pictures of High rise building


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 10:*








IMG_1903 by fgang14 on 500px.com


----------



## coth




----------



## A Chicagoan

Новый Арбат by genruble on 500px.com


----------



## ogonek

Небоскрёбы России | VK


Сообщество «Небоскрёбы России»




vk.com


----------



## Zaz965

international business center is receiving a new massive, bulky, thick building  
















15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

ogonek said:


> Небоскрёбы России | VK
> 
> 
> Сообщество «Небоскрёбы России»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com


I can't see the picture... probably the host website is blocked in the US.


----------



## Zaz965

A Chicagoan said:


> I can't see the picture... probably the host website is blocked in the US.


maybe, it could be another reason, because I live in brazil and I can see the pic


----------



## ogonek

A Chicagoan said:


> I can't see the picture... probably the host website is blocked in the US.


Better?


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/bgeon16pikk-jpg.4104700/


----------



## coth




----------



## ogonek

*Fio241*


----------



## GabrielHe

ogonek said:


> *Fio241*


Photos by Fio241 are amazing, I have seen the posts on the russian forum


----------



## [D1ego]

I wish only good news and best wishes to everyone in 2023!


----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------

